# Bohemian Series Expansions Thread, Violin Expansion 2 Improv Video



## Virharmonic

*Hi Guys and Girls,

Bohemian Violin V3 including the Expansion 2 is now officially Released,
*
Thank you all for your patience and continued support. We couldn’t be doing what we do without your help and your amazing ideas.

*Quick Overview of the Expanded Version is here.*


*Install Steps For Existing Users:
1.Please update your UVI Workstation to the newest version.* Only the newest version supports all the script features we have used, so the library requires UVI Workstation 3.0.5+ to run!
2. Download the Bohemian Violin V3 incl EXP2. (8.5 GB required for download and the library will take 9.2
3. Unpack the downloaded file and place the resulting UFS into your mounting folder.
4. Existing Users do NOT need to reactivate. This version answers to the same licence as Expansion 1 or base version!


*The Expanded version is free for all existing users, so you can just login and begin your download.
*
Once you login, you will see your download link in the download section of your account. We have released it in Single Version at 48Khz as that is the most efficient version to use and in 99% of the setups, the best version to use.
The 96Khz version will be made available in 2 weeks and will be available on request only as unless the user runs project set to 96Khz, using the 96Khz version will simply increase the memory load for no gain as the hosting DAW would have to downsample to lower sample rate at real time which causes CPU spikes and sonically often results in worse quality then using the perfectly resampled 48khz version. Having 2 versions on downloads lead to a lot of confusion and often users ended up using incorrect version for their needs, so we have decided to keep things simple going forward.

Legacy Versions have also been removed from the downloads as they often lead to confusion (especially for new customers), but they are available on requests, so if you have old projects that need the legacy versions and you lose your UFS, you can email us for a download link of any version required.

Over the course of next few weeks we will look forward to hearing what you compose using this evolved version and we look forward to releasing the Expansion 3 (already in works) as soon as possible. We will also populate the tutorials in similar fashion to our Cello to make sure, you can all get the most out of the violin, so we will share all our tips and tricks with you and describe each feature in more detail as there is a lot of features to go through now and the Overview is only a brief fly over 

We have also updated the Manual, which is now very detailed and we hope you find it helpful. Manual is available on the product page.

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR AMAZING SUPPORT!!!
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*
Here is a live captured improv using Expansion 2 Beta release candidate build. All we are doing now is final UI passes and we expect to upload over the weekend, so beta for those who are on the beta team will start as soon as we get encoding back (usually pretty fast) and release is planned for June. Once in beta we will do more videos showing all the extra cool features coming in EXP2

*

Expansion 2 brings about over 20,000 new samples of Bow changed legato, repetitions and much more (Yes including non vibratos bow types ) !

Stay in musical flow from the first note till the last, using our In Momentum Musical Capture technique.

Thank you for all your support and we can not wait to finally get this beast into your hands *​

------------------------------------------------

Cello Expansion 1 release info

We are finally here - the day we can show off the Cello and what we have been up to all this time. As usual with us, this is a live improvisation without any force keys/keyswitches or mood changes. Of course as with the EXP1 for the violin, we have moods in this version of the Cello too as well as a completely new GUI (which will make it's way to EXP2 of the violin and we will show it off more in the Overview at some point next week if beta goes well  ).
*


A*s you have probably noticed a lot has changed since version one. This expansion contains over 35 thousand new samples and effectively replaces the old Cello. In the end we have decided to change the Cellist to improve the library beyond it's original potential. This meant starting from scratch, but it delivers an instrument that fits our vision and delivers much richer timbre. Of course this expansion is free for all existing users . This technically means that you will now have 2 different cellos - the original base and the new Expanded version.

*Overview of the Expanded Cello!*


*Thank you all for your patience and support and we look forward to hearing your thoughts *



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are very proud to present our First ever showing of our brand New library.*

For over a year we have worked on a completely new way of making Virtual Instruments. Instead of making another Virtual Instrument we have made a Virtual Performer. This is his first public performance!
We Present to you the Bohemian Violin - First ever violin performer and first in our new Soul Capture series.


*For more info and to order visit* www.virharmonic.com/bohemian_violin



*EXPANSION 1 Details *

We are finally ready to unveil the details of our planned Expansion 1. These approved features should make it into the Expansion 1 which we plan to release on 30th November. We have many months and months of hard work behind us and I believe that still many sleepless night of tweaking ahead of us, but we hope that you find the list as exciting as we do. It has been thanks to your patience, that we were able to test many different approaches to legatos and come up with a solution that would make me happy and deliver a believable performance.

Link to feature list - https://www.virharmonic.com/blog/Bohemian Violin Expansion 1

*




A Video Overview of the Expansion 1*





In this video as usual I haven't used any CC or Keyswitches or any post midi editing. It is a live take using one of the presets called Improv.

Expansion 1 features 3 behavioral presets that can be changed on the fly by 3 keyswitches - Each presets amends the way the performer handles incoming notes and addresses them in said style. We call these presets - "Moods"

Moods available in Expansion 1 are - Improv (featured in the video above - easy to play and most flexible- uses almost all available bow types), Czardas (Lots of momentum in this one  ) and Finally Emotive ( ideal for the slower tunes which just need to play on the right heart string in lower dynamics)

For More demos and info please check out www.virharmonic.com

Thank you for your support, your patience and we look forward to hearing what you think.

Warm Regards


Ondrej, Alex, Jordi and Pavel
The VirHarmonic team 

Thank you guys​


----------



## synergy543

So now musicians are selling their souls on vi? 
Already sold. Really incredible sound. Yet I have a few questions:

How will this soul perform? Will it play exactly the same each time the same notes and velocities are played?

How might it interpret the opening line of the youtube video which followed yours? Would it be possible to get a soft interpretation such as in this opening? Do we have any options to influence the interpretation?

Can force bowing changes? (Say three strong down bows in a row)

Really looking forward to trying this!

Greg

?


----------



## MA-Simon

Can it do pizz & spicc too?


----------



## Virharmonic

Yes and I would say Yes again although keep in mind that Slur Legato is not coming in the initial release and for MA-Simon Yes too.

We have beautiful pp dynamic layer in there which can melt hearts so I would be confident that this style is reachable.

In terms of variaty - well we have 2 round robins per bow and dynamic so that makes it a minimum of 4 unique takes on each Long or bow change legato note if I include only the "standard" sustains. We also have Spiccatos with 6-8 RRs and Pizzicato with I think 4 Round Robins and 4 dynamic.
We have 3 "standard" Sustains and 4 Arcs - seperated into 2 types and 2 suitable dynamic fields. All of these are again on each bow with 2 unique RRs and pp actually has 3 round robins as we felt that really quite pp has been neglected for years especially the emotional pp.

All of these features are fully integrated and while bowing is handled by itself as you can see in the video, the user is still able to force different behavior upon the performer.

In other words we feel that variety is the spice of life, especially when it is controllable and handles mostly for you 

This library will run in Seasons : Each customer who joins in during a Season will get all future updates for free, but as we introduce more and more styles of performance to this library we will increase the RRP accordingly to reflect the work that goes in, while the owners from Season 1 will get their update free.

It is also fair to say that we are already working on other instruments in this nature capturing different performers and with a Launch of each new library we will introduce more articulations and flexibility while at the same time update the older libraries with Exactly the same features. We are working only with Highly committed musicians who know very well that they will be coming back and back and back until we exhaust their styles 

So in other simple words. We are extremely busy with development, but we are also incredibly excited about what we are able to do, bring and offer.


----------



## playz123

synergy543 said:


> How might it interpret the opening line of the youtube video which followed yours? Would it be possible to get a soft interpretation such as in this opening? Do we have any options to influence the interpretation?
> 
> Can force bowing changes? (Say three strong down bows in a row)
> 
> Really looking forward to trying this!
> 
> Greg
> 
> ?



The performance featuring Lucia and Chris Botti is, without a doubt, one that has stayed with me ever since I first saw it. So much soul, so much emotion and so beautifully performed. I purchased both the video and audio of two of the pieces they did that night, and continue to enjoy them and use them as examples to others. I'm not ashamed to say that her performance has moved me to tears more than once.
Getting back to Bohemian Violin, I'm not sure that any library could come close to what Lucia does, but on the other hand it does indeed sound wonderful. Many people probably have used the Gypsy Violin from another developer previously. and I think this one will surpass it by a wide margin. The tone is excellent and it should easily stand out when mixed with other instruments. yet it still has warmth and beauty. And the good news is that Ondrej has stated that this will be the first version of the instrument, but more will be added to it as development continues. "Sounds good to me"!


----------



## Virharmonic

I have to agree - her performance in that piece is astounding. The emotion flows through her and it is a spectacle worth hearing and observing


----------



## synergy543

Virharmonic said:


> The emotion flows through her and it is a spectacle worth hearing and observing


Especially that vibrato on the low G string! Wow. I dare ask, can we do this? 

Regardless, its really good to see the focus on performance interpretation as that IS the spice of music. And with self-interpretation, might it not be possible to also drive via notation software in the future with reasonable results?


----------



## Virharmonic

Vibrato is a literal signature of any string performer. You can usually tell who is playing what by their vibrato. We have a nice lyrical vibrato in the samples as part of the performance style we went for, but would i say it is as dominant as in her playing especially on the lower dynamics? Probably not as that would make it less flexible. Now if the question was if we can add that in the later season - the answer is sure - if there is enough interest we will. In the end it will be users who will vote on the next articulation/play style we work on in January. We will explain this way of working on Soul Capture as we go along, but the current plan is to do quarterly updates introducing more and more articulations and play styles as the seasons progress. We are very well aware that we will be working day and night to get this done in speedy manner, but that is why we have spent over a year developing a modular engine where we can add features to at a whim and not cause issues for us. This is very unique setup as we have developed this library with the core philosophy that version one is the base (very powerful one) to expand on.


----------



## MA-Simon

Thank you for the clarification!
It does sound quite nice. Very nice concept with the seasonal updates.


----------



## Wes Antczak

This sounds really good. I will be keeping an eye on your progress and maybe even signing on. 

Also... I know it's very early and you're still working on the violin. But allow me to put in a vote for a solo oboe. And of course a cello as well.

Off now to check out some more of that video.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Can you do Kashmir on the Bohemian Violin? 




Seriously though, the initial demo for the Bohemian Violin sounds very promising. And together with the Chis Botti cd/dvd both are now on my to get list.


----------



## JE Martinsen

Wow! This sounds absolutely amazing! Love the Soul Capture concept, and I'll definitely keep my eyes and ears on this in the following months. Great work!


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you guys - We will be updating the Thread and populating the website as we go through the pre-order period.
More to follow


----------



## TGV

I've got trust in you guys. I've preordered.


----------



## banes

It sounds really good, I was about to purchase it when I saw ilok. It's a show stopper for me


----------



## wcreed51

If you'd finished reading the sentence you would have that iLok is not required...


----------



## Wes Antczak

Also, if I'm correct, you can get up to three activations - which is enough to have one on your main computer, one on your laptop and even one spare. Generous policy imo.

Then there is an additional benefit if you have Falcon (which I think was used to help create this?). If the pattern follows other UVI based libraries, you can go to town in Falcon creating additional presets and multis and modulations, etc.

Without getting into a tedious discussion on iLok... if a library must be protected, _personally_ I actually like having my authorizations on there as opposed to authorizing your hd directly - which sooner or later WILL fail.


----------



## Ryan99

Is there any loyalty discount for people that already have all of your previous libraries?


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi guys. Thanks again for all the kind words and compliments. It is a song to our ears 

It is correct that the library does not require iLok dongle. All you need is iLok licence manager and you get 3 licences to place anywhere you like.

This is new series, so while we always offer loyalty discounts within series (so those who will own Violin will get discounts on Cello, Viola and Second Violin) there are no cross series discounts. On the note of the Choral series, they are still being supported and update is coming January/February, so the owners of these series are by no means left behind 

Once the planned expansions for string series are explained it will become clearer why 99€ is basically too good of a deal. We are prepping all the material to be concise and easy to understand and we will populate the site as soon as possible, but hopefully during this week


----------



## Creston

is there reverb added to that video?


----------



## Virharmonic

yes. It is spark verb which is part of the product, but you can turn it off and use reverb of your choice- the library is recorded dry.


----------



## Creston

Virharmonic said:


> yes. It is spark verb which is part of the product, but you can turn it off and use reverb of your choice- the library is recorded dry.



Sounds really nice.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Spark Verb is great. Also a part of Falcon, I believe. What's great about Spark Verb imo, is that like another reverb I mentioned elsewhere, it's really good at positioning your sound within the soundstage without at the same time making it sound like it's buried in verb and muffling the overall sound. (unless that's a sound that you're going for, which it can do as well.)


----------



## Rob Elliott

Gotta say...of late most releases are....meh...THIS ONE has my attentions. Looking forward to hearing more about the release and especially the release of the rest of the quartet.


----------



## procreative

I would be interested to know how you control which articulation plays as without CC, Expression, Keyswitches I can only assume its velocity based like Cinesamples?


----------



## Virharmonic

It is not just velocity based  _ It is based on a number of parameters which the system handles on your play style one of which is velocity and others are what articulation are you on at the point of origin, how far did you get in the bow (how long you held it for), did you lift the bow or overlapped your notes or not, did you rebow ect..


----------



## playz123

Orcel said:


> Maybe one the the best virtual violon to control expression (attack, vibrato, legato) is the Emberton Friedlander violon. But it needs a good active EQ (as HOFA) to control the harsh sound or other imperfections. I own other solo violons, but I hate "Key switching".


Sorry, I like that other library you mentioned, but IMO alas it cannot even come close to what Lucia can do.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Virharmonic said:


> *We are very proud to present our First ever showing of our brand New library.*
> 
> For over a year we have worked on a completely new way of making Virtual Instruments. Instead of making another Virtual Instrument we have made a Virtual Performer. This is his first public performance!
> We Present to you the Bohemian Violin - First ever violin performer and first in our new Soul Capture series.
> 
> 
> 
> No Loops, No CC, No keyswitching and No Cheating. Just playing the keyboard live!
> 
> *For more info and to pre-order visit* www.virharmonic.com/bohemian_violin​




Hello ,

Thanks for the nice video and preview. I think the violin has a great tone and nice ambience. Though I have a few maybe simple questions:

1. Are you able to control expression / dynamics also via modwheel? Or is it only based on note velocities?
2. How agile is the Library? Though At 2:22 around there are some few passages, I am speaking of even faster writing.


----------



## Rob Elliott

playz123 said:


> Sorry, I like that other library you mentioned, but IMO alas it cannot even come close to what Lucia can do.


Yes - this seems to step up a rung or two on the ladder.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Rob Elliott said:


> Gotta say...of late most releases are....meh...THIS ONE has my attentions.



Mine too. This really is something. Easiest pre-order decision of the year.

Alexander - the virharmonic folks have answered these questions a fair bit around the different forums (and indeed Q1 is answered just a few posts up from yours - in short - no to modwheel, but it uses more than key velocity, and all expression is baked into the sounds which is hopefully more realistic than CC1 if everything else pays off). Q2 - at the moment that's the speed limit of the library, the next release will focus on faster performing.


----------



## playz123

Rob Elliott said:


> Yes - this seems to step up a rung or two on the ladder.


Just to clarify, Rob...that was Lucia Micarelli to whom I referred...a real violinist. Check out the comments about her on page 1 of this thread if I created any confusion with my comment.  Cheers.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Guy Rowland said:


> Mine too. This really is something. Easiest pre-order decision of the year.
> 
> Alexander - the virharmonic folks have answered these questions a fair bit around the different forums (and indeed Q1 is answered just a few posts up from yours - in short - no to modwheel, but it uses more than key velocity, and all expression is baked into the sounds which is hopefully more realistic than CC1 if everything else pays off). Q2 - at the moment that's the speed limit of the library, the next release will focus on faster performing.



Sorry, I passed that post, had a long day in the studio..

Thank you, Guy.


----------



## Rob Elliott

playz123 said:


> Just to clarify, Rob...that was Lucia Micarelli to whom I referred...a real violinist. Check out the comments about her on page 1 of this thread if I created any confusion with my comment.  Cheers.


yup for sure - having said that - this VI has my interest. Love to 'try it' here in the studio. I have a dozen solo vlns and unless I want to spend way more time than I usually have - there they sit on my SSD's. I'd love to 'hear' something and play it almost instantly...minor tweak perhaps and then move on.


----------



## banes

Wes Antczak said:


> Also, if I'm correct, you can get up to three activations - which is enough to have one on your main computer, one on your laptop and even one spare. Generous policy imo.



I don't want to start a new 'ilok war' but I really find it excessive to use copy protection AND forbid reselling a product. I own EWQL products so I know what iLok licence manager is. Since Virharmonic is listening to their customers, I think it's important for them to understand why they loose sales, especially when the product is really good


----------



## playz123

Personally, I don't have any problems with iLok protection or the companies that use it...or USB e-licenser keys. Virharmonic is also not doing anything any different than many other companies in that regard either. Again, just my personal opinion, but for me I'm not sure why iLok association should stop anyone from buying a great library. It certainly wouldn't stop me for example. I have 34 licenses on iLok, have never had a problem over the years, and have ZDT in case anything ever happens. Others obviously have other opinions though, so I only speak for myself and others who are content with the system. In any case, it doesn't appear it's going to stop too many people here from proceeding with a purchase of this new library, and for me personally, it's not an issue.


----------



## donbodin

Virharmonic said:


> Hi guys. Thanks again for all the kind words and compliments. It is a song to our ears


This sounds great! I have been sharing it on my blog!


----------



## kd.hebbes

How much does a soul go for these days? I might be willing to part with mine. All jokes aside this sounds great.


----------



## davinwv

The walkthrough / explanation of future development is live:


----------



## Rob Elliott

Thanks for the walk-thru. Impressive.


----------



## Virharmonic

kd.hebbes said:


> How much does a soul go for these days?



Roughly over a year of 60+ hours per week of concept recordings and testing , but seriously guys we are really happy by the reception of our newest project and we look forward to working with you on the expansions and further development as we go through all the expansion stages. Trust me when I say that we are as excited as you are.
Thank you for sharing the videos, blogging about it and making it seen.

Cheers Ondrej


----------



## Abspirit

Here's a short emotional demo track performed with that delicate new violin.



The instrument is very intuitive and easy to play. Thank you for that great library!


----------



## IFM

Preorder done! This has a chance to be the best solo violin library out there.


----------



## EvilDragon

Fuck me!


This is really amazing, guys.


(BTW, on your website, I think you meant "mid-side" instead of "mid-stereo", right? )


----------



## Virharmonic

:D

Thanks guys.

Thanks for pointing out the error. Populating website at 3am is never a good idea :D , but we wanted to get all the info out asap. If anybody spots other mistypes or errors please let us know and we will fix it. We are checking all the text now as well for any potential spelling errors.


----------



## EvilDragon

No worries 


BTW, the library will work in Falcon naturally (since you programmed it in there), no need for UVIW, correct? Just making sure before I preorder this baby.


EDIT: Oops, I couldn't wait. Preordered :D


----------



## Virharmonic

Correct  You won't need UVI Workstation if you prefer to use Falcon.


----------



## Erik

Preordered. Can't wait. Amazing sound and concept.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Just to check - I am on UVI 2.5.8 x64 - will this run on that? I just haven't had time to get my head into Falcon (I am sure I'll like it - but it may be Jan before I upgrade.) I guess the million dollar question is, will I lose anything running this VI on my current edition of UVI?


----------



## Jaybee

Preordered. Have been sitting on the fence regarding the purchase of solo strings but that walkthrough was amazing and the promise of further development of the Violin (and an additional Cello, Viola etc in the same series) sold it to me.


----------



## Virharmonic

Rob Elliott said:


> Just to check - I am on UVI 2.5.8 x64 - will this run on that? I just haven't had time to get my head into Falcon (I am sure I'll like it - but it may be Jan before I upgrade.) I guess the million dollar question is, will I lose anything running this VI on my current edition of UVI?



The Library is made for UVI 2.6.+ so we would strongly recommend updating your free UVI Workstation to the highest version (new version is on the way before the release of Bohemian Violin, so you can wait for that if you want), but to make sure that all the features work as they should we always recommend newest UVI Workstation for new products as that is the station we test on. Falcon is not required to run Bohemian Violin or any of our soul capture series and you will not miss out on any of the library functions or usability by running it in the free UVI Workstation. Falcon is great though if you want to use some of the specific Falcon sound design features


----------



## P.N.

Some libraries offer playability out of the box, but this is a completely new world...
Very impressive, guys! Congratulations.


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you guys for all the kind words. We are overwhelmed by the support and reactions. The work on the expansion one has already began. The work on the Cello is also in full swing and we expect the delivery for Cello to be shortly before expansion one for the violin.. We have very busy Christmas ahead of us, but we are loving the options and possibilities of where we are taking this project. The base violin has also received a final update before release version goes out. The performer now know what string you are on at all times as you play, so releases are used according to how you change strings in your passage. This becomes very useful in runs of course as you change strings quite often on spicced run, so one more thing not on the site yet, but already added to the performer before release.


----------



## EvilDragon

Can you perhaps share some RAM/CPU consumption info on your dev machine (including dev machine specs if it's a PC)? :D

Long wait till Xmas... I hope it won't bog down my CPU, like some Falcon patches can... Shame it doesn't do multicore processing like Kontakt does (I know, I know... I won't say a word about Kontakt anymore )!


----------



## Virharmonic

EvilDragon said:


> Can you perhaps share some RAM/CPU consumption info on your dev machine (including dev machine specs if it's a PC)? :D



I have i7core 3.2Ghz with 32GB ram and a EVO SSD. The memory varies if I use my SSD placed copy or the one I have on a normal HDD. If I use the normal HDD version it is around 1.4GB, if I use the SSD it is under 1GB in the current version. Of course your streaming settings will have large effect on this as I know that I could take the memory uptake even lower, but I'm using the defective Samsung SSD which even after their patches still seems to have some speed issues after the item is stored for longer periods.

In terms of CPU I see it at around 5-6 % most of the time when playing and during fast runs it can go up to around 7-8% so nothing to worry about. I would say that our choral series have higher CPU demand then the violin.

Don't be shy to ask further questions if I've missed anything off 

EDIT: I run Win7 Pro 64bit. I plan to update to Win10 after the release...

Ondrej


----------



## EvilDragon

Yep, W7 x64 over here as well.

CPU over here is i5-2380 at 3.1 GHz (4 cores, no hyperthreading). No SSD, but 7200 RPM WD Blacks for sample drives. I guess I should be fine then. I do want to upgrade to i7-3770K at some point (that's the last one I can put in here before I have to change the mobo and everything... but I think I'll do that when Skylake-E is out, so sometime in 2017 when it gets a bit cheaper 


This is a single mic position product I assume, sampled very close, so that we can use our own verb and place it however we want?


----------



## Virharmonic

Yep that will work fine. Anything with at least dual core and 2.8+ per core should work ok. As long as they have at least 4GB ram and fast drive.

The main difference between HDD and SSD is that if you use SSD UVI really knows how to use it and the loading is lightning fast and the library has lower memory uptake. In sample world I would rather update my drive first before I would look at upgrading a CPU. I rarely if ever spike my core (even on large orchestral templates), but I used to spike my hdd often before I've upgraded, but I'm getting off topic here 

Edit: Yes it is dry, so the reverb is your choice  We have used SparkVerb in the library, so the users can control how dry or wet they want it in the concert hall, but they can also turn it off completely and use their own reverb. I've tested it with few external reverbs and the sounds is superb as well.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah trouble is I have way too many libraries (something you earn by being a developer - don't we all love NFRs? :D) and I *hate *to prioritize... I'd need to get 3 TB of SSDs to cover them all, hah.


Anyways, thanks for all the info. Anxiously awaiting to play the violin!


----------



## Virharmonic

Oh I know what you mean :D, but what I did is have a large drives for all my libraries and one 500GB SSD for my "used" libraries if that makes sense. And the ones I use more rarely are on my large drive


----------



## EvilDragon

Sure that makes a lot of sense. But I hate to prioritize 

Anyways - back on topic! We need more demos to hear how amazing this violin is!


----------



## Virharmonic

Sure, there will be more demos before release


----------



## Erick - BVA

Virharmonic said:


> Sure, there will be more demos before release


I feel like you guys have changed the game with this thing. If it is as good as it sounds, and the theory behind it that is. I would love to be able to just sit there and play the instrument without worrying about key switches. I composer with emotion and mostly improvise. Therefore, this is a dream come true, and I already pre ordered it. I was holding out to save up for a different solo instrument library from Spitfire, but this thing just sounds so good and I will be eagerly awaiting the completion of the entire quartet. You guys seem to be on the same wavelength as me as a composer, so I will be trying to get all of your libraries in the future. Please please come out with other instruments (like Oboe, Clarinet, Flute and so on) with this same concept. It's brilliant!


----------



## midiman

It sounds very convincing. It would be great to hear several more demos to see how it holds up. Would love to hear Schindler's List with this violin. And The Village from JNH.


----------



## Virharmonic

Thanks guys. We are prepping our servers for the downloads, to make sure that you can download as fast as possible, but due to the high pre-order numbers we will also be scaling the release. We will start issuing links right after we confirm that the Final Encoded version is working perfectly. This might be Monday or Tuesday next week. We will go by order number for this and we will email everybody each time their download becomes available. Hopefully this will relieve some of the stress on our servers, but everybody will have links no later then 24th December as promised.

In terms of demo tracks. Personally I have been mostly making sure that the release version is perfect , but I still found a moment this afternoon to write a quick track. Again this is basically playing in to the piano tune and using the virtual performer.
More tracks will be coming of course during this week. Some are much faster paced as well from what I've heard


----------



## Murat Engin

Great, preorder done.


----------



## hendyb

Sounds great, but I do wish to hear a more polished demo to compliment the quick demo ones.
When does the pre order price end?


----------



## Lassi Tani

Wes Antczak said:


> Can you do Kashmir on the Bohemian Violin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, the initial demo for the Bohemian Violin sounds very promising. And together with the Chis Botti cd/dvd both are now on my to get list.




Isn't the beginning Sibelius?  But yes, the violin sounds great! And I like that Virharmonic will have expansions, which will make the violin even better!


----------



## quantum7

IMO this is the new standard in sampled solo violin. Ondrej and the good folks at Virharmonic rock!!! I look forward to many happy years making beautiful music with the Bohemian Violin.


----------



## resound

This is amazing. Preordered!


----------



## muk

The demos so far sound very good. How will it work in a classical string quartet setting?


----------



## SPOTS

I know this is a "commercial announcement" thread but I have one very hot question 
I was indeed considering buying Nocturne Violin from Orchestral Tools very soon. This new announcement from Virharmonic makes me think now… I understand they both feature a different performance philosophy, and have a different price point (at least for now) but I thought Nocturne Violin was sounding quite awesome, mostly on fast passages, where Bohemian Violin seems to sound quite awesome on slow passages (I could not hear any convincing fast passages for now though). So does anyone have some good advices on these? Thanks


----------



## drumman

I think Verharmonic said somewhere, here on the forum or in their video, that they would do more demos and include fast stuff.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Also - don't forget they are committed to sample more 'souls' in 'near' the future


----------



## Guy Rowland

drumman said:


> I think Verharmonic said somewhere, here on the forum or in their video, that they would do more demos and include fast stuff.



I think they've done a sort of temporary fix for 1st release that switches to shorts for fast passages. They're working on new content for genuine fast playing to be introduced end of Q1 2016. Their schedule for next year looks incredible, and all free violin updates for those who sign up early. I'm very in.


----------



## hendyb

SPOTS said:


> I know this is a "commercial announcement" thread but I have one very hot question
> I was indeed considering buying Nocturne Violin from Orchestral Tools very soon. This new announcement from Virharmonic makes me think now… I understand they both feature a different performance philosophy, and have a different price point (at least for now) but I thought Nocturne Violin was sounding quite awesome, mostly on fast passages, where Bohemian Violin seems to sound quite awesome on slow passages (I could not hear any convincing fast passages for now though). So does anyone have some good advices on these? Thanks



That Nocturne Violin sounds really great, especially for fast passages, just like you mentioned. It's almost something that straight from a commercial recording of a real violin actually.
But to be fair, that is more than twice the price of this one..
But definitely would hope the Virharmonic guys could update the violin so that it can handle fast passages better.


----------



## Virharmonic

SPOTS said:


> (I could not hear any convincing fast passages for now though)


 Well we haven't done a demo with fast passages yet 

Expansions will add specific "on bow fast runs" as one of the things coming, but in true dynamics like the rest of the library. We decided to do everything in as much dynamic range as physically possible. I'm a violinist and in my eyes at least half of the expression lies in the dynamics and their ranges and no filter can emulate this, at least to my ears, so we decided to take the way of doing everything enabled for true dynamic range of the instrument. Spiccato fast runs are now fully part of the release and we will expand on fast play-ability more and more, but in true dynamics and true bow movement.

There will be a demo or demos which will show fast spiccato runs which is one way to do runs, but in our usual fashion of being played live or with nominal to no midi editing. The reason we do this is because we want you to know how it will sound when you play the notes in, even when you play crazy fast, so you get the idea of what to expect and that you won't have to spend hours tweaking the midi to get it sound like our demos. Instead you can just play the piano and be inspired.

We've also spent hours over the past days making sure that regardless how fast or sloppy is the players piano play, they can never (at least we didn't manage to) break the performer.

I hope that this answers some of the questions regarding the fast runs and where we are and where we will be after expansions start coming 

Cheers Ondrej.


----------



## koolkeys

Ok, couldnt resist any longer. Pre ordered and lookimg forward to a little Christmas present! I NEVER pre order things. But this got me.

Brent


----------



## SPOTS

Thanks very much for your feedback.
Will there be any demos of fast spiccato & détaché passages before the pre order campaign is over?


----------



## tokatila

Darn; pre-ordered since my Emotional Cello needed a Bohemian friend. Let's hope she gets one for Christmas.


----------



## freddiehangoler

Hi Guys, 

Here's a demo I composed using the Bohemian Violin. 

I played the violin part, live on the keyboard and the algorithm of the library just figured it out.

I was asked by the good guys from virharmonic to tell you my honest opinion about the library....

Well, It's extremely efficient and time saver. To tell you the truth I was quite surprised, yet it seems that the guys in Virharmonic really thought it through...The fast runs and the spiccatos are extremely playable. I'm really looking forward to the expansions, even though this instrument is highly innovative as is, which I can't really say about every library I played with. 

So enjoy my little homage to Le violon rouge.

All the best

freddie


----------



## Guy Rowland

That is a ridiculously ambitious piece, Freddie. The fact that it's something other than a travesty is miraculous. Most of it is excellent, it may fray a bit at the edges at times under the onslaught of musical demands and betray a keyboard origin, but I'm far from convinced any other virtual tool could come even close to this. And of course this is a) just playing the notes with no CCs (plus a few forced keyswitches?) and b) this is just part one of the library, with plenty more breadth of material to come.

I thought this library was a modern miricle the first time I heard it, and nothing has changed that view since.


----------



## Rob Elliott

I agree with Guy all the way around. Ambitious - but not perfect. Makes me wonder if spending a few minutes in the midi roll, nudging things here and there - would get us 'closer'? Looking forward to having this VI.


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi Guys. We are really happy that Freddie shared this piece. Is the violin absolutely perfect? Not yet, but it is amazing study piece for us. He just sat down and played where the piano inspiration took him. We have few of his improvs sent to us in Midi and they show amazing piano skill and also what the library is able to do now and what it will be able to do after expansion. We are testing few things on it already . When he sent us the first improv for this piece we added the spicatto runs for him as we knew that we could not and should not curb his enthusiasm and skill. We will use this track with Freddie's permission as case study for each expansion and that will allow us and you to see how the library evolves over the coming year. As we said at announcement the version one was not meant for really fast runs or complex violin arrangements like this, rather an emotional dynamic violin which is incredibly easy to use, but composers are driven by inspiration and when the muse hits the violin will have to follow,so it is up to us in our team to make sure that once all the expansions are out it can follow you where ever you go. Is it ridiculously ambitious in the same way the above track is? Probably. Will we do everything in our power to accomplish it ? Definately


----------



## givemenoughrope

Wow...thinking about this...
any plans for the rest of the solo string family?


----------



## Virharmonic

Yep - we will do Cello (launching Q1 2016 with the first expansion for violin), Viola Q1orQ2 and Second violin..


----------



## EvilDragon

Those faster arpeggio parts are ridiculously great sounding. Even some missed notes sound characterful and as if an actual violin player messed up, hah! So, season 1 even *WAS NOT *intended to do faster stuff? To me it sounds pretty damn great at it in Freddie's example...

With additional samples in later parts, this is going to be really, REALLY hard to beat by competition...


----------



## Rob Elliott

EvilDragon said:


> Those faster arpeggio parts are ridiculously great sounding. Even some missed notes sound characterful and as if an actual violin player messed up, hah! So, season 1 even *WAS NOT *intended to do faster stuff? To me it sounds pretty damn great at it in Freddie's example...
> 
> With additional samples in later parts, this is going to be really, REALLY hard to beat by competition...


+1


----------



## Guy Rowland

EvilDragon said:


> Those faster arpeggio parts are ridiculously great sounding. Even some missed notes sound characterful and as if an actual violin player messed up, hah! So, season 1 even *WAS NOT *intended to do faster stuff? To me it sounds pretty damn great at it in Freddie's example...
> 
> With additional samples in later parts, this is going to be really, REALLY hard to beat by competition...



Another +1.

Developers are always throwing the phrase "next level" around and it never is. I genuinely think this is the first product in many years actually deserving of the phrase. (And rather lovely that they choose not to use it).


----------



## playz123

Guy Rowland said:


> Another +1.
> 
> Developers are always throwing the phrase "next level" around and it never is. I genuinely think this is the first product in many years actually deserving of the phrase. (And rather lovely that they choose not to use it).


And I don't use the term "no brainer" very often either, but I'm going to use it here.  For me, this is a no brainer purchase and, yes, it does indeed seem to have reached the next level as well. Looking forward to its release so that I can comment further. Love what I've seen and heard so far.


----------



## maestro2be

I just couldn't resist the pre-order on this. This thing sounds amazing and the pre-order cost is just incredibly affordable. I am truly hoping this thing ends up being as easy to use as being told/shown. If/when it does, I will be impatiently waiting on the arrival of the Cello and other instruments, money in hand. Very excited for this and Cello...


----------



## Martini Hill

Really liking this. Ok, so for around 100.00 dollars, this can be had on preorder. Then around 150.00 afterwards. If I understand correctly, there will be subsequent price increases to the package after quarterly updates. Any ideas or speculation as to what the pricing of the future solo instruments might be? Or will they be introduced in the same manner/pricing scheme etc.? Jeff


----------



## Virharmonic

Martini Hill said:


> Really liking this. Ok, so for around 100.00 dollars, this can be had on preorder. Then around 150.00 afterwards. If I understand correctly, there will be subsequent price increases to the package after quarterly updates. Any ideas or speculation as to what the pricing of the future solo instruments might be? Or will they be introduced in the same manner/pricing scheme etc.? Jeff



The pricing will be done in a similar fashion, with the added bonus of loyalty discount to those who already own the violin. It is possible that the Cello, Viola or Second Violin will have higher pre-order/launch price then the violin depending on their content and if they are launched with expansion material already or not. As usual with us, we will make sure that Early adopters get the best possible deals as always.


----------



## alanb

I love both the _concept_ and the _sound_ of this instrument — wonderful and impressive!!

How much control will we have over the vibrato, both in terms of (1) how long the note is held _before_ vibrato is brought in, and (2) the width of the pitch fluctuation, once it is brought in?


----------



## Virharmonic

alanb said:


> How much control will we have over the vibrato, both in terms of (1) how long the note is held _before_ vibrato is brought in, and (2) the width of the pitch fluctuation, once it is brought in?



Thank you for the compliments  Now to answer your questions :

None by CC or pitch wheel. Arcs and their types have more of a progressive vibrato and Sustains depend on the their dynamics. Each bow type/articulation has slightly different vibrato and the amount of as it would in the real world. With Bohemian violin you are the composer, but the Bohemian violin is the performer, so the performer gets to decide when to vibrate the note in the same way he would if you gave him the notes . As you play the virtual performer selects the correct samples for the phrase in the same way a violinist would. We want composers to be able to be "just" compose and not have to learn how to bow, phrase the violin down to vibrato nuances and bow changed dynamic nuances... In real world you will rarely tell the violinist how to do the vibrato - you will give him notes and let him do the magic. That is why Bohemian Violin delivers such great results so incredibly fast. Because you don't have to be the violinist, the Bohemian Violin does it for you.

As we progress through our expansion plans we will heavily extend on this model in the same fashion we have done up till now


----------



## alanb

Virharmonic said:


> In short - not much. Not by CC or pitch wheel anyways. Arcs and their types have more of a progressive vibrato and Sustains depend on the their dynamics. Each bow type/articulation has slightly different vibrato and the amount of as it would in real world. With Bohemian violin you are the composer, but the Bohemian violin is the performer, so the performer gets to decide when to vibrate the note. As you play the virtual performer selects the correct samples for the phrase in the same way a violinist will handle notes given to him/her. We want composers to be able to be "just" compose and not have to learn how to bow, phrase the violin down to vibrato nuances and bow changed dynamic nuances... In real world you will rarely tell the violinist how to do the vibrato - you will give him notes and let him do the magic. That is why Bohemian Violin delivers such great results so incredibly fast. Because you don't have to be the violinist, the Bohemian Violin does it for you.
> 
> As we progress through our expansion plans we will heavily extend the possible approaches of the performer based on the music played in the same fashion we have done up till now




Understood... still, if I _were_ the violinist, I might want to ease up a bit on the vibrato, here and there, on the notes that were given to me... :-D

I'm definitely a fan of this instrument, and will definitely be joining Team Bohemian . . . and I will be _extremely_ grateful if you add some more 'composer' control to the vibrato in a future update/expansion.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Since the samples have 'baked in' vibrato arcs - I'd be impressed if there were finite control over it. From a technical stand point - I doubt that is even possible. Let's hope for many varied RR's as it has to do with vibrato.


----------



## Virharmonic

There will be even more  and already is a lot of RRs in true bows and bowing techniques, as well as our approach to sampling true dynamics which allows us to work really nicely with vibrato in relation to emotion and dynamic in the same way the violinist would. This is already audible in the release version coming next week, as there is a great difference in the vibrato for pp sustains vs pp originating arcs vs mf and even more so when compared to ff. While we are incredibly excited about the initial release we are even more excited about the expansions and building an unparalleled performer which will be useful for years to come and will be more expansive then anything we are aware of yet still easy to play. The library will go through a unique evolution and we won't consider it done, until it is Done.


----------



## drumman

I get what alanb is saying. I am 99.9% on board with letting the "performer" do the interpretation, though, since I don't play violin at all. Have always wished to be able to play convincing string parts. Quite looking forward to this release. It is one of the few products I have ever preordered.

You guys aren't just faking the demos and taking our money, are you?  All an elaborate ruse?


----------



## SPOTS

A couple technical/logistical questions re the Bohemian series:
- First release of the Violin is announced for a 3.4GB library size. Any "rough" clue how big will the total size of the Violin be once all the expansions are released (a few GB or way beyond?).
- Shall we expect other string instruments to weight about the same as the violin?
- Are the samples in a compressed or lossless format?
Thanks.


----------



## SPOTS

Great performance demo from Freddie indeed!!
Question: I notice some kinda artefacts at 00:58 and 01:20. Are those due to audio compression on SoundClound, or is it just how the Bohemian Violon sounds on these high pitch notes?


----------



## Virharmonic

drumman said:


> I get what alanb is saying. I am 99.9% on board with letting the "performer" do the interpretation, though, since I don't play violin at all. Have always wished to be able to play convincing string parts. Quite looking forward to this release. It is one of the few products I have ever preordered.
> 
> You guys aren't just faking the demos and taking our money, are you?  All an elaborate ruse?



Luxury Cruises ..... Oh... this is not google  All jokes aside : Nope, no faking at all. The demos are basically out of the box excluding that I think that Freddie and In Nocturne has other reverbs on instead of the build in, but All improv and overview is right out of the box sound.



SPOTS said:


> A couple technical/logistical questions re the Bohemian series:
> - First release of the Violin is announced for a 3.4GB library size. Any "rough" clue how big will the total size of the Violin be once all the expansions are released (a few GB or way beyond?).
> - Shall we expect other string instruments to weight about the same as the violin?
> - Are the samples in a compressed or lossless format?
> Thanks.



The library will probably be around 6GB when we finished all expansions and about 2Gb ram if our concepts match the full scale project, but it can be more or slightly less. Currently it takes slightly over 1GB in ram when fully loaded. We will allow for some articulations and bow types to be unloaded in case when they are not being used. The library is currently Compressed using loss-less compression, but the samples are still delivered in 96Khz and 24 bit thanks to how much the compression reduces the size. They were also recorded in 96khz 24bit. The version with all expansions will probably be offered in two formats 96khz 24bit and then one at a bit lower format like 48khz or 16 bit depending on what community asks for to relieve the pressure on systems with lower ram. Either way we will be making sure that as long as you can play the current version you will be able to the fully expanded version, just maybe not in 96Khz quality.



SPOTS said:


> Great performance demo from Freddie indeed!!
> Question: I notice some kinda artefacts at 00:58 and 01:20. Are those due to audio compression on SoundClound, or is it just how the Bohemian Violon sounds on these high pitch notes?



In terms of "artifacts" I guess you are referring to bow noise. Bow noise is normal for the violin and is part of the samples. When you play really high then there would be bow noise to certain level. It is however fair to say that compression of soundcloud never helps.
To make sure that the sound remains authentic, we are not doing any bow noise removals or denoising or melodyne tuning in general on them as bow noise and micro tuning are a natural part of the performance and beta testers confirmed that they feel we should not touch this aspect of the library when we approached them about it and they felt it works great as is, because it leaves a lot of air in and stays on top of the mix incredibly well even with large orchestra behind it . Freddie told us specifically not to touch it at all :D If people ask for a bow noise removal during the expansions process we can implement some clever way, to help them out, but in most cases I see no reason to use such techniques.

Release ready version is in final testing since Thursday, so downloads will start coming available from Tuesday, unless we discover some unforeseen problem, but that is really unlikely at this stage . We made sure that this release version is unbreakable (well at least we didn't manage to break it however hard we tried) As promised we will keep you posted and once more thank you for all the support.


----------



## EvilDragon

I have one more question: what's the playable range of the violin? In one composition of mine I'm going quite high on some parts, for dramatic emotional effect (up to F6, with C3 being middle C).


(And yes - I would definitely appreciate 48k/16-bit version!)


----------



## Virharmonic

F6 is the highest, but gosh you must hate the violinist :D. I hope you don't have some insanely fast runs up there  as that would make almost every violinist go blue in fear of playing such parts
Ondrej


----------



## EvilDragon

Not insanely fast, no. Emotional, lilting 3/4 time piece.  I can send you the MIDI part for the violin if you want (I sketched it using ye olde Roland Virtual Sound Canvas plugin, so all it has is some velocity, pitch bend, CC1 and CC11).


----------



## Virharmonic

Sadly I'm out of the studio for the weekend (otherwise I would love to hear it). When I get back on Monday I will give you a shout


----------



## EvilDragon

Sure. I'll just PM you things so you can take a listen on Monday


----------



## Virharmonic

Sure thing - send it my way and I will look forward to it on Monday.


----------



## IFM

Can't wait. I do a lot of Celtic music too and looking forward to finally having a convincing violin!


----------



## IFM

Virharmonic said:


> In terms of "artifacts" I guess you are referring to bow noise. Bow noise is normal for the violin and is part of the samples. When you play really high then there would be bow noise to certain level. It is however fair to say that compression of soundcloud never helps.
> To make sure that the sound remains authentic, we are not doing any bow noise removals or denoising or melodyne tuning in general on them as bow noise and micro tuning are a natural part of the performance and beta testers confirmed that they feel we should not touch this aspect of the library when we approached them about it and they felt it works great as is, because it leaves a lot of air in and stays on top of the mix incredibly well even with large orchestra behind it . Freddie told us specifically not to touch it at all :D If people ask for a bow noise removal during the expansions process we can implement some clever way, to help them out, but in most cases I see no reason to use such techniques.
> 
> Release ready version is in final testing since Thursday, so downloads will start coming available from Tuesday, unless we discover some unforeseen problem, but that is really unlikely at this stage . We made sure that this release version is unbreakable (well at least we didn't manage to break it however hard we tried) As promised we will keep you posted and once more thank you for all the support.



Noise is exactly what adds realism! Don't touch a thing!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Dragonwind said:


> Noise is exactly what adds realism! Don't touch a thing!


+1


----------



## tack

Dragonwind said:


> Noise is exactly what adds realism! Don't touch a thing!


Until it starts to build up gradually as more notes are being played, and then it kills realism. On the other hand, trying to denoise samples can do unhappy things to the sound too. It's not really clear cut. Bow noise on a solo violin is probably in safe territory though.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yep, but with violin you're usually playing not more than two voices. It's not nearly as big of a problem as it is for, say, pianos.


----------



## SPOTS

Virharmonic said:


> In terms of "artifacts" I guess you are referring to bow noise...


I am referring for instance to Freddie's demo from 1'18 to 1'20. Is it really a natural noise that we hear pretty loud there?
Off topic: which day does the pre-order price ends exactly?
Thanks.


----------



## Virharmonic

SPOTS said:


> I am referring for instance to Freddie's demo from 1'18 to 1'20. Is it really a natural noise that we hear pretty loud there?
> Off topic: which day does the pre-order price ends exactly?
> Thanks.



If you mean the high note - yep that is the bow. Higher the note and higher the velocity on slower moving bows result in more audible bow as the bow is moving slowly with larger force. You can use EQ as the end user to partially limit the amount of bow you hear, but I would personally advise against this as it can remove realism and air out of the recordings.


The pre-order will end exactly at midnight 24th December Central European Time.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Okay, I'm ready for Christmas now!


----------



## josefsnabb

Just mind blowing. I will most likely get this as well. Great and innovative product!


----------



## Vastman

Wes Antczak said:


> Can you do Kashmir on the Bohemian Violin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, the initial demo for the Bohemian Violin sounds very promising. And together with the Chis Botti cd/dvd both are now on my to get list.



OH MY F'N GOD!!! MY EARS, HEART, MIND AND SPIRIT are SO IMPACTED...

Seriously, I just happened upon this thread...The second time in as many days... WOW! After pre ordering Falcon, ARK1 and now... this?

Such tools for passionate voices have *NEVER *existed before. Oh what a wonderful new year awaits!

Thank you... discovering this thread has me quaking with emotion... I'm beyond words...

My quiver is full... the deluge we so need in CA is coming... giving me time to sharpen my aim and pierce the veil of denial


----------



## IFM

To me it sound exactly like the live recording on a lot of the Trad stuff I listen to. I think it's bloody fantastic! 

I think the biggest leap here is the fast notes and being able to play them in real time.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Vastman said:


> OH MY F'N GOD!!! MY EARS, HEART, MIND AND SPIRIT are SO IMPACTED...
> 
> Seriously, I just happened upon this thread...The second time in as many days... WOW! After pre ordering Falcon, ARK1 and now... this?
> 
> Such tools for passionate voices have *NEVER *existed before. Oh what a wonderful new year awaits!
> 
> Thank you... discovering this thread has me quaking with emotion... I'm beyond words...
> 
> My quiver is full... the deluge we so need in CA is coming... giving me time to sharpen my aim and pierce the veil of denial



Thank you for this post, Dana! Thank you because of course from being on this forum I was aware of Ark1 but had never really looked into it until just now. Wow!!! Falcon, Ark1 and Bohemian violin. We most definitely have some wonderful, incredible tools at our disposal. Kind of makes me feel like...


----------



## Ryan99

Pre-order is done! I already have all their previous libraries, and this one seems too good to pass up!


----------



## Vastman

Wes Antczak said:


> Thank you for this post, Dana! Thank you because of course from being on this forum I was aware of Ark1 but had never really looked into it until just now. Wow!!! Falcon, Ark1 and Bohemian violin. We most definitely have some wonderful, incredible tools at our disposal. Kind of makes me feel like...



Yep! This last month and a half have given us tools unimaginable a year ago...

Heading into the New year I'm focusing on the music...my quiver is overflowing with gifts. 
I'm just flabbergasted that it's ending on such high "notes"


----------



## Pixelee

Just pre-ordered. I just can't imagine how this would sound in combination with emotional cello!


----------



## slavedave

I play wind controller (EWI4000s) and it uses CC2 for breathcontrol of playing dynamics / expression / volume. I noticed in the promo video that you state that CC11 has been kept in this vst. Am I able to select a different CC to control the above within the vst, or would I need to remap the CC11 to CC2 with Bomes or some other midi translator package?
Thanks
PS - it sounds great. I already own Embertone's Friedlander Violin but I like the concept of not having to "Play" every single note/ phrase using keyswitches. I often wondered about the concept of a vst using scripting to switch between articulation automatically base on player input.


----------



## damstraversaz

If this is not possible to choose the cc number, pizz midi vst are very useful for this ( and often more simple to use inside your Daw http://thepiz.org/plugins/?p=pizmidi


----------



## EvilDragon

It's also possible to reroute CCs in Falcon itself by a relatively simple script, too.


----------



## markleake

This sounds wonderful. I've been looking for a solo violin, and this is it... I'm in.
I listened to some real examples of people playing violin and compared then to the demos. I'm not a violin player, so obviously my ear for this isn't too great, but it sounded so amazingly similar to me. Some of the recordings I just couldn't distinguish between the style or the quality of the sound from the real thing vs. this.


----------



## Virharmonic

The articulations or better said bow styles (more info in the overview video) are in the current version force able by force keys and added script or rerouting externally would be required to use CCs for that behaviour. You can assign your force keys though however you want, so you do not have to use the default ones. On the other hand we are going to discuss this with our customers in one of our upcoming blogs beginning of January on composer input section of our site and see what other controls would you guys like based on playing the performer for a bit, because as ED said it is all about relatively simple scripts (well much simpler then the performer itself :D), so if people desire different ways of controls to force certain behavior we will definitely investigate how to best implement it and create desired patches for Expansions. Expansion one is very close - we expect the delivery to be in 2 to 3 month from release of today's version and it will contain a lot of material. As the release version is done now and we are just finishing the manual  we are confident that Expansion 1 will come out with Cello or shortly after.

As we said we want the composer community to really get involved with us on this project and tell us how to evolve this with each of the expansions. We might not be able to fit everything into expansion one, but we have 2 more to come and with enough effort we can together make this into something even more special.

Also Thank you for all the kind words and Merry Christmas to you all. The delivery of the library will begin tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Martini Hill

Virharmonic said:


> The pricing will be done in a similar fashion, with the added bonus of loyalty discount to those who already own the violin. It is possible that the Cello, Viola or Second Violin will have higher pre-order/launch price then the violin depending on their content and if they are launched with expansion material already or not. As usual with us, we will make sure that Early adopters get the best possible deals as always.



Thanx for the reply! Ok, sounds good! PRE-ORDERED!! Excited!

This will help pass the time during the cold Northern Michigan winter! 

Best~Jeff


----------



## Martini Hill

Virharmonic said:


> Correct  You won't need UVI Workstation if you prefer to use Falcon.


Question, would this work in Mach 5 version 2?


----------



## Virharmonic

Martini Hill said:


> Question, would this work in Mach 5 version 2?



This library was made in Falcon to work in UVI Workstation (free player) and Falcon (Sampler from UVI). We do not officially support MachFive 3 any longer as Falcon replaced it for us from a Developer stand point of view, so I can not guarantee that it will work or work optimally in there. I would expect some errors if it runs in MachFive3.2. We recommend users to use the newest version of UVI Workstation or the newest version of Falcon.


----------



## koolkeys

Martini Hill said:


> Question, would this work in Mach 5 version 2?


I am guessing it would NOT work in Machfive. A lot of, if not all of the recent UVI libraries haven't worked in Machfive for a while since the UVI Workstation has supported features not yet ported to Machfive. Machfive hasn't seen much in terms of updates lately, and I'm guessing it won't receive many more. 

And I'm assuming you were asking about MachFive 3, not 2. MF2 doesn't support scripting and would definitely not be able to load any libraries built for the current version like this.

Brent


----------



## Martini Hill

koolkeys said:


> I am guessing it would NOT work in Machfive. A lot of, if not all of the recent UVI libraries haven't worked in Machfive for a while since the UVI Workstation has supported features not yet ported to Machfive. Machfive hasn't seen much in terms of updates lately, and I'm guessing it won't receive many more.
> 
> And I'm assuming you were asking about MachFive 3, not 2. MF2 doesn't support scripting and would definitely not be able to load any libraries built for the current version like this.
> 
> Brent


Great guys! Thanx for the info!!


----------



## zacnelson

Abspirit said:


> Here's a short emotional demo track performed with that delicate new violin.
> 
> 
> 
> The instrument is very intuitive and easy to play. Thank you for that great library!



That demo is utterly astonishing, surely this would make anybody believe it was a real player

(EDIT: I just pre-ordered! )


----------



## Mystic

Will using this in UVI Workstation rather than Falcon limit the design of the library at all as far as features you're adding?


----------



## Vastman

Mystic...i recall that it was stated earlier that Falcon lets you take it in different directions as the Bird has additional features but the instrument? it's the same...

If you can afford falcon while deals are on...get it! Amazing in itself


----------



## procreative

My only question now is whether there is any option over the vibrato? Obviously it sound very emotional in a very Schindlers List kind of way and that is great for slow romantic lines, but having full on vibrato all the time can end up sounding tiring and can give the game away on faster stuff.

So are there variations on vibrato or some way to control it? Or for instance a version where it is played in rather than present from the start of the note?


----------



## Baron Greuner

procreative said:


> My only question now is whether there is any option over the vibrato? Obviously it sound very emotional in a very Schindlers List kind of way and that is great for slow romantic lines, but having full on vibrato all the time can end up sounding tiring and can give the game away on faster stuff.
> 
> So are there variations on vibrato or some way to control it? Or for instance a version where it is played in rather than present from the start of the note?



^^^^^^ Good point about the vibrato.


----------



## Guy Rowland

procreative said:


> My only question now is whether there is any option over the vibrato? Obviously it sound very emotional in a very Schindlers List kind of way and that is great for slow romantic lines, but having full on vibrato all the time can end up sounding tiring and can give the game away on faster stuff.
> 
> So are there variations on vibrato or some way to control it? Or for instance a version where it is played in rather than present from the start of the note?



I think the ultimate evolution of this concept would be rather than have conventional keyswitches, we end up (once all the expansions are done) with different performers, or different playing styles - but crucially defined by broad adjective, not by articulation. So you'd have an "emotional" keyswitch, "subtle", "virtuoso" and so on (just those three would be amazing), and rather than switching a lot on the fly, you just put it into whichever mode you want for an entire section or even whole piece. I think that keeps VIR's concept of performers intact, keeps the horrible fiddliness and minutiae of control hidden away, and yet allows for more overall versatility.


----------



## Virharmonic

in whispering voice : "Shhhhhh Guy.... don't be all revealing"


----------



## Virharmonic

procreative said:


> My only question now is whether there is any option over the vibrato? Obviously it sound very emotional in a very Schindlers List kind of way and that is great for slow romantic lines, but having full on vibrato all the time can end up sounding tiring and can give the game away on faster stuff.
> 
> So are there variations on vibrato or some way to control it? Or for instance a version where it is played in rather than present from the start of the note?



The vibrato is determined by what bow type you have - for example arcs and mid arcs have progressive vibrato, sustains have progressive on pp and vibrato for mf and ff with different intensity based on dynamic and it is different for diminuendos again, but also lots of other things as it does it in the same way as a real violinist would as we have sampled in the way that feels most natural to violin player. The expansions will of course address the varied uses and massively expand the possible play styles. We will never do nonvibrato to vibrato crossfading as that is not what happens in real world and we will never do virtual vibrato, but we will expand the way you can handle different phrases in a big way.



Mystic said:


> Will using this in UVI Workstation rather than Falcon limit the design of the library at all as far as features you're adding?



You won't miss out on any feature of the library if you use it in UVI Workstation, but of course the Falcon is fully fledged Sampler so you could do more with library/samples, like apply some synth waves or play around with different oscillators, but for use of the library as intended Falcon is not needed.


----------



## Baron Greuner

It's not for Kontakt?


----------



## SPOTS

Thank you Virharmonic. My wallet is now 100€ lighter 
I eventually decided to postpone/reconsider my purchase of Nocturne Violin by OT (which I'm still found of the fast détaché passages) and give Bohemian Violin a chance first… all that I could hear and read about it from Virharmonic sounds so promising indeed!!


----------



## Virharmonic

Baron Greuner said:


> It's not for Kontakt?



The library won't be available for Kontakt. We develop exclusively on UVI. You can use the Free UVI Workstation to run our library. It can be downloaded at www.uvi.net with a test patch and you can also pick up our freebie for the violin pizzicato from our website.

Thank you all for the overwhelming response. We are hoping to start issuing download links later today or early tomorrow. Just final check on the server and manual to make sure that everything is ready for smooth launch.


----------



## Mystic

How long is the pre-order price up for?


----------



## Virharmonic

Mystic said:


> How long is the pre-order price up for?


Ends 24th December at Midnight Central European time


----------



## LamaRose

Despite already possessing a truly great vi-violin, I pre-ordered to lock-in the future updates and to keep the momentum/energy/buzz rolling on what sounds like a potentially groundbreaking instrument.


----------



## JE Martinsen

midiman said:


> It sounds very convincing. It would be great to hear several more demos to see how it holds up. Would love to hear Schindler's List with this violin. And The Village from JNH.



Hillary Hahn's beautiful playing on James Newton Howard's score to The Village is also what I'm thinking of when I hear Bohemian Violin in action. It has such a fragile and emotional sound. And I'm sure it can/will handle fast and agile passages just as well. It has been mentioned before in this thread and I totally agree, with this wonderful creation I think you've upped the game a good couple of notches both in terms of sound and playablity for a sampled violin. Excellent work, Ondrej! Oh and I can't wait to hear the cello and viola!! 

I'm on board!


----------



## LamaRose

JE Martinsen said:


> Hillary Hahn's beautiful playing on James Newton Howard's score to The Village is also what I'm thinking of when I hear Bohemian Violin in action.



+1 But the Bo Violin has not implemented portamentos as of yet. And of course, the Embertone Friedlander can really nail those lines as heard in their demos. Interested to see if Bo and Friedlander will play nice together, lol!


----------



## JE Martinsen

LamaRose said:


> Interested to see if Bo and Friedlander will play nice together, lol!



I like the sound of the Friedlander violin very much and of course in many aspects it all boils down to personal taste. I would think pairing the Bohemian with the Friedlander would be very exciting indeed!


----------



## Mystic

LamaRose said:


> +1 But the Bo Violin has not implemented portamentos as of yet. And of course, the Embertone Friedlander can really nail those lines as heard in their demos. Interested to see if Bo and Friedlander will play nice together, lol!


This was my thought as well. I keep asking myself, "do I need another solo violin when I have one that is pretty darn amazing already and would the compliment each other or would they be different versions of the same?" I'm still trying to decide and nothing has really put me over on this yet to preorder.


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi Mystic and rest of the gang. Firstly Thank you again for all the support and kind words.
In my opinion they will definitely not be different versions of the same. In a way the two concepts alone could not be further apart. I think that Embertone has done a great job on creating a partially sample modeling instrument with virtual vibrato and a lot of cool script features, but in my humble opinion you can never replace the performers feeling when he plays a note, their unique take to a real vibrato and it's progression as well as convincingly creating a true dynamic bowed crescendo without actually capturing the performer feeling that crescendo. Those are signatures of the performer and that is why we took the very long route of sampling the performer instead of making "another" virtual violin.

If we are to discuss the competitors I would have to withdraw from such chat, as I'm a developer myself and therefor I'm biased . If you wish to discuss what the market has to offer please start a Sample talk thread and if I can add any of my insight in a positive way I will join in  If anybody has any further questions about the Bohemian violin we will happily answer any questions.

Delivery of Download links will begin tomorrow and everybody will have links before the end of 24th. Those who pre-ordered will be receiving an email letting them know to login when their download is ready 

Cheers, Ondrej


----------



## playz123

Yup, "commercial" thread here folks. If we want to discuss products from other developers or do comparisons, Ondrej is perfectly correct to suggest it should be done elsewhere...e.g. Sample Talk. Only passing on what has been stated previously many times. Cheers!


----------



## LamaRose

Virharmonic said:


> In a way the two concepts alone could not be further apart.



Totally agree with this, Ondrej... and the main reason why I willingly forked out $100 to get in on the ground floor... because your instrument/library sounds LIVE. Or at least it has the capacity to sound live on-stage if one so desires. How many other chromatically-playable string libraries can pull off that live vibe?
It's like getting 2 libraries for the price of one! Hurry now while supplies last!

So, bring it on, bro!


----------



## paulmatthew

I'm took the plunge on this too and just preordered. This violin has a lot of emotion and its own character . I'm also thrilled at the prospect of trying an instrument from another developer other than UVI within Falcon . This playing style seems to be very different from other instruments on the market and it will be interesting how it develops . Bring on the Cello!


----------



## procreative

Maybe I am missing something already covered. 

1. So from my understanding so far the instrument makes the expression and bowing choices for you? How and what makes it choose, is it random or based on velocity or some other method?

2. You can also force the change of bowing style/expression/articulation with keyswitches?

I am just confused, I have watched the walk through but it does not really explain what triggers its decision making.

Also what articulations are definite for version 1. I am a bit reluctant to commit yet as I do not know much about your company and I saw how many bought another developer's solo strings library based on promised future updates which never materialised and they seemed to disappear without a word.

I know you have several vocal titles, but as they say in the investment world "past performance is no guarantee to future returns"…

Also I have never used UVI before (Im on a Mac) and my experience with Engine (used by another developer) was not as good as Kontakt (I also use Play stuff and that took a long time to be reliable).

I am trying to decide if this is a leap from what I already own. It does sound very good, but very eastern european gipsy/folk in its vibrato (well it is called Bohemian, trivia alert, my grandfather was from Bohemia!).


----------



## Guy Rowland

Procreative - these questions have been answered multiple times, it's all here in the thread.


----------



## LamaRose

Procreative:

Velocity for dynamics; playing speed/lapping/non-overlapping notes for articulations
Yes
As I understand it, Vibrato is baked in, but variable as well, dependent on the articulation.

This appears to be a true, long-term project of passion for Virharmonic. Sounds like a gravy train for early adopters.

And for what it's worth, I personally do not believe in coincidence... your grandfather was from Bohemia, you say?


----------



## procreative

They have but its still not clear enough to me. The walk through does not really show whats going on as its does not demonstrate what is triggering the changes. I could kind of understand how Legato, Bow Change and Dynamics might be effected but I cannot see how you change articulation or trigger Arcs etc.

It does sound groundbreaking, but I have bought into what turned out to be a false dawn before, where the idea was good but the implementation was clunky and complex to use. I have re-read the thread and cannot find enough detail on what makes this different.

I have several other Solo titles that have patches that sound good for specific lines only. The danger with baked in vibrato is unless there are variations to switch between it sounds too false. I agree crossfading is a compromise that never quite works, although at least you have access to non-vibrato. I also agree modulated vibrato almost works but not quite.


----------



## procreative

LamaRose said:


> your grandfather was from Bohemia, you say?



Yes is it fate! Never met him as he died a longlong time ago before I was born, but he was born in a time before even pre-soviet Czechoslovakia existed.

PS Thanks for replies. And yes it does sound very promising, hopefully they won't live to regret offering so much like Spitfire did with Sable!


----------



## Virharmonic

procreative said:


> PS Thanks for replies. And yes it does sound very promising, hopefully they won't live to regret offering so much like Spitfire did with Sable!



Hi Procreative

extensive list of articulations is on our website for version 1. We did not yet release expansion one articulation list.
In terms of control I'm struggling to see how else we could explain it then it has been done in this thread, but let me try do some more explaining as I know that this is a very new concept 
I showcase the action live in the Overview and all Beta testers grasped it very quickly without manual as manual wasn't even ready in the beta phase as it is all designed to be very organic in the way you play. Ultimately the performer monitors what you are playing and deciding what articulation/bow type to use. If you overlap notes, your last articulation and where you got in that said articulation will determine your next articulation as well as your velocity. If you do not overlap you will get either Arc or Mid Arc on the version one. You can of course force any behavior on the performer using Force keys. Force keys do not work as keyswitches as they do not latch at all and instead overwrite the articulation choice the performer would make while you are holding them down and the bowing continues unless you decide to force bow direction at the same time which is also possible for advanced user who have very specific behavior in mind

In other simpler words. The performer does 90% for you as you play.
It all flows naturally and organically for anybody who has played piano or any instrument. Basically overlapping means that the bow doesn't lift so articulations follow in that manner (although the bow continuously changes up and down) and if you don't overlap and leave a tiny gap between the notes then you will get soaring crescendos in form of Mid Arc or Arc again dependent on where you were in your previous note and what you are playing as if you were gently lifting the bow like a violinist would do. Once you reach high speeds the auto spiccato runs engage and if you last note is longer then the previous the system realizes and adds a long note to the last note of the run for you to make sure you don't have silence. At all time the performer monitors and decides bowing so even when you are lifting the bow the up/down movement of the bow continues unless the gap is large in which case it considers it as a new melodic phrase for you. This is shown in the overview video as well as how easy it is to play live.

It also monitors which string you are on at all times and intelligently plays releases as you go from string to string.

I guess that this is the most extensive explanation I can give or I can think off without physically letting you play the library 

*Lastly Please do not mention your bad experiences with competitors or other firms on our threads *as this is a commercial thread and we do not want it to be derailed out of topic and said company can hardly come and defend themselves which is unfair to them. It has nothing to do with our products or us.

This is not some white whale for us as we have concept proofed the whole expansion list we have planned and we are certain we can deliver on the given time scales. I'm a violinist, so this is a project of passion for me and sadly your past experiences with other firms or players are not something I can comment on or help you with. If you want to you can download the free UVI Workstation from www.uvi.net and test it as well as download our freebie and have a little fun with that from our website http://www.virhamonic.com (www.virhamonic.com). We always welcome people to try UVI and have a play around with it. In our opinion it is an awesome player and it enabled us to finally make an instrument we wanted to make for years

Delivery of downloads will begin in 10 hours and will be scaled to relieve some pressure from our servers, so please keep an eye out on your email. Everybody will get links before the end of 24th December 2015 of Central European Time. Once you receive an email letting you know that your download is ready, you can login to your accounts and start the download from the links there.

Merry Christmas 

Cheers, Ondrej


----------



## LamaRose

It's hard to grasp how different the culture and life must have been in that part of the world, pre-Nazi incursions. From stuff I've read from the period, Budapest was a fabled place to visit and/or live, and I'm sure there were many similar locales. 

Listening to the "130 Tears" demo a second time provided enough confirmation for me that there was adequate flexibility/variance regarding the vibrato. How exactly that feels and executes under the fingers, for each respective player, is probably not definable short of actual experience. But the overall tonal experience for me is like listening to a live player, and that's pretty suggestive in my book to what awaits.


----------



## markleake

Ondrej, I really appreciate your efforts to explain the 'performance' philosophy of this new product and the mechanics of how it will work (despite having to repeat yourself a bit sometimes). Thanks for your patience. I think its obvious to many of us that you are indeed committed to producing something that is both excellent in how it sounds and how it can be used, and then developing it further over time. Hence my buy-in on this.

I for one am looking forward to having a solo violin where I don't have to fiddle around too much with all the controls to get it to sound reasonable. I much prefer to write something and not have to spend 3/4 of my time re-working it to get it to sound good -- that approach is so frustrating and slow -- anything that speeds that process up I think will be a great innovation. From what I've seen and heard of your product so far, it really does look like you're going to achieve that goal.

I'm looking forward to the release!


----------



## zacnelson

markleake said:


> I for one am looking forward to having a solo violin where I don't have to fiddle around too much



heheheh I see what you did there…. fiddle….


----------



## Martini Hill

So that would roughly be around 6am EST. Hopefully we will get the email/notification soon thereafter. If not, my internet bandwidth will throttle back at 8am and I'll have to wait another 24 hours. Jeez....do ya think I'm a little too excited about this? :-D


----------



## procreative

Virharmonic said:


> *Lastly Please do not mention your bad experiences with competitors or other firms on our threads *as this is a commercial thread and we do not want it to be derailed out of topic and said company can hardly come and defend themselves which is unfair to them. It has nothing to do with our products or us.



Point taken, however I did not name any names so I doubt any other company could take offence. I simply stated I had other titles as a reference point to methods employed to achieve the results. I do feel its a valid point as what we are discussing here are approaches, your product has chosen baked in performance, others have not and its fair to compare the pros and cons and try to understand the options.

Thank you for explaining it a bit better.


----------



## paulmatthew

Downloading now!!!


----------



## Virharmonic

Yes the downloads and serials should be in everybodies account now 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!! Enjoy


----------



## LamaRose

Thanks for pushing your schedule a bit and getting this out today. Since I used the money earmarked for my wife's Christmas present to purchase this instrument, it gives me more time to maybe write something for her in exchange, lol!


----------



## Brendon Williams

Got the email right as I was leaving for the holidays. Looking forward to trying it out when I return!


----------



## tokatila

paulmatthew said:


> Downloading now!!!



Downloaded already and HilaryHahning (is that a verb?) right now.


----------



## resound

Downloading! Can't wait to try it out


----------



## Wes Antczak

Hm, received the email from Virharmonic this morning and went to my account to download, but nothing there. 

Will try again later. In the meantime I have my _real_ Bohemian violin.


----------



## Virharmonic

Wes Antczak said:


> Hm, received the email from Virharmonic this morning and went to my account to download, but nothing there.
> 
> Will try again later. In the meantime I have my _real_ Bohemian violin.



Hi Wes,

You should definitely have the library in your account now. if you don't, please contact us through our website with your Order ID, but I'm sure you should have the download ready. Nobody should be waiting for downloads any more.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## 1982m

Are there servers problems. Every time I download they eventually fail.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Ondrej, downloaded and only had literally 10 mins to play around (screaming producer with hair on fire) - but INSTANTLY love it. Right freaking out of the gate. Expressive tone, nicely developing and 'natural' vibrato, and of course some nifty black magic under the hood. Personal thanks for pushing this VERY difficult niche (solo... ANYTHING - but especially the violin. Can't even imagine how useful the cello will be - please hurry on that.).


----------



## Virharmonic

1982m said:


> Are there servers problems. Every time I download they eventually fail.


Not that we have reported at the moment.I mean there is a very large number of people downloading, but it seems to be stable so far. Please make sure that you have all AntiVirus, Firewall or anything like that off as sometimes it can be killing large files and our file is 3.4 Gb, but otherwise we are not aware of any problems as of yet, excluding yours.

Also use only standard browser download, not any specific downloader as our server could be killing some of them off as some of them have the ability to swamp the server..
Ondrej


----------



## maestro2be

I am not seeing the download issues. I am currently doing mine and getting around 1meg per second from their servers which isn't all that bad (will take 1 hour and 12 minutes at this speed). I am good with that.


----------



## Carbs

@Virharmonic 

If I buy today am I still eligible for the free updates? I intended to preorder weeks ago but then things got busy and I forgot!


----------



## Virharmonic

Carbs said:


> @Virharmonic
> 
> If I buy today am I still eligible for the free updates? I intended to preorder weeks ago but then things got busy and I forgot!




When ever you buy, you are eligible for the free updates (see graphics on the bottom of the page on our website- each stage of the library comes with free expansions). The only thing that changes is the price for new customers. So if you buy today or tomorrow the price is 99€. If you buy on 25th It will be 149€ and if you buy after expansions 1 it will be more , but even if you buy after the 25th December you will get the free expansions. The only thing that will change is price for new customers. Existing customers get always free expansions regardless at which stage they buy


----------



## paulmatthew

Cpu usage is low with this instrument and it loads fine into Falcon 1.0.3. It sounds great and turning off the reverb will give you a nice dry sound to add your own reverb to. It's so easy to play (and I'm no piano player) and the natural vibratos are nice. Easily one of my favorite sampled instruments of the year. I can't remember the last time I played with a sampled instrument and it put a smile on my face while using it . It's hard to believe there are still more articulation updates coming. Well done Viharmonic. Can I preorder the Cello now?


----------



## Carbs

Excellent! Thanks very much for the swift reply. I'm really excited for this violin, will be picking it up this afternoon.


----------



## EvilDragon

This thing plays like butter. So lyrical.


----------



## jneebz

OMG its so beautiful.


----------



## zacnelson

This library is STUNNING. First of all, the download was perfect, no issues, installation was a breeze. This is my first use of UVI and it seems simple and has operated nicely for me, and the load time for BV was quick (I have SSDs).

I just loaded up a midi file from an old track, and let the BV do it's thing (haven't even tried it with my keyboard yet) and I am BLOWN AWAY by the intimacy and expression. I have truly been waiting for this for years. Thank you Virharmonic!!!


----------



## givemenoughrope

^Lets hear this thing


----------



## zacnelson

I'm a little embarrassed to share something very rough! Maybe I will, I should tinker with it a little more first


----------



## Mystic

Played around with it a bit. Sounds really nice and is VERY easy to play. Will try to get a short demo up tonight. Gonna be out of the house for a bit.


----------



## drumman

maestro2be said:


> I am not seeing the download issues. I am currently doing mine and getting around 1meg per second from their servers which isn't all that bad (will take 1 hour and 12 minutes at this speed). I am good with that.



My experience exactly. Same stats. I'm really surprised it was so smooth. Expected choppiness and failed downloads (which seems to just be the nature of these things). So, wow! Thanks, Virharmonic.


----------



## Pixelee

Just got the email today and I can't wait to download it tonight!


----------



## feck

This is just awesome. I'm having SO much fun with it. Here's a quick improv with Exponential Audio Phoenixverb. No keyswitching or controllers, just velocity. The bow sound in this library is simply lovely.

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/bohemian-violin-quick-improv-mp3.4845/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

My commendation to you on your server. Downloaded in 15 minutes. The last library that I downloaded took 4.5 days. I have not had time to take it for a full spin but I tested it and man oh man am I impressed. Like @EvilDragon said, it's like butter! I will be saving my 2016 money for your future libraries. Congratulations on such a successful release.


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you guys. We are sooo happy you are liking the library, that you are already enjoying it and feeling inspired. The launch went without hiccup. We have tried our best to beef up the servers to make sure that the download works smoothly.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Okay, maybe I'm just being dumb but I do not see any downloads in my account. Sending an email to support right now. 

But... where are you guys seeing this and do you have to do anything special like enter in the serial number somewhere, etc.? I mean, I'm looking in my account under "Account Downloads" and all I see there is my other purchases but not the Bohemian.


----------



## Carbs

I'm honestly in love with this library! Customer support was fast and very helpful with my questions as well. I'm a UVInewbie so I was a little confused at first. 

Of course after I downloaded and read the manual all of my concerns were addressed so I shouldn't have bothered them in the first place, lol.


----------



## Virharmonic

Wes Antczak said:


> Okay, maybe I'm just being dumb but I do not see any downloads in my account. Sending an email to support right now.
> 
> But... where are you guys seeing this and do you have to do anything special like enter in the serial number somewhere, etc.? I mean, I'm looking in my account under "Account Downloads" and all I see there is my other purchases but not the Bohemian.


Already on it for you Wes. Not sure why you don't have the download, but we will get you sorted right away  Just as I said that we didn't have a hiccup :(


----------



## Wes Antczak

Thanks! Sorry for being the hiccup!


----------



## tack

feck said:


> The bow sound in this library is simply lovely.


Agreed. The rosiny bow sound really breathes life into it. I haven't tried it yet, but I think it would even do very well as a layer underneath an ensemble patch to give it an added realistic nuance.


----------



## maestro2be

This library is actually better than I thought it would be. I can't believe how good it plays in real time. Especially for slow lyrical lines. It far exceeded my expectations after owning almost every sampled string library known to man and being disappointed so many times I wished I could sell them immediately. I learned long ago after losing probably 80-90% of my money on wasted samples to not get worked up over new releases because it's my skills that are failing and no library can make up for that.

The ability to instantly dial in how much "legato" I want is very nice as sometimes I don't care who's library it is, the legato has a huge "bump" and I want to punch my monitor when I hear it note after note. Also, the ability to instantly turn on chords to do double stops is just great.

I don't want to make any comments about how it will handle sudden rapid lines as I have never used the UVI interface and am not qualified to make judgment yet. But just in my first trial run, I am finding it hard to make it just "play fast articulations only". I know there are several further expansions coming out to specifically address this. Perhaps one day there will be a specific performer that is designed to only play fast passages. Let's see how that unfolds as time goes on (because maybe the issue is just me vs. learning curve).

I haven't been able to get it to trigger a diminuendo yet through my playing style. But so far for the small amount of money I paid, this thing is one of those few times I truly felt I got something extremely valuable and usable. This thing has immediately became my go to solo violin. I am deeply excited to see the enhancements and the future release of a Cello like this. My wallet is wide open for the entire string quartet.

Bravo on an amazing first release.


----------



## Virharmonic

Diminuendo is so specific that unless it is part of the arc (ie you hold the note so long that it goes to dimin in the same sample) you need to force it. We have tried numerous ways to implement dimin and until we do the expansions it needs to be forces for the final note you want it for as that was the best way to implement it.

Also it is good tip that the p - ppp dimin is very long bow note, so lovely for the final note of the phrase, but again we (Virtual Performer) simply can't know what is the end of the phrase  Only the composer knows that


----------



## Wes Antczak

I'm thinking the Bohemian could also be the "first chair" violin riding just a hair above an ensemble patch.

My impression is that for this particular library it is helpful to be able to play your keyboard fairly well. Perhaps something that not everyone will be equally proficient at. For me, not an issue... just saying.


----------



## SPOTS

Email received earlier today. The download went like a charm which is rare enough on a launch day to deserve being mentioned. Congrats for the launch. It seems as smooth as butter. Now I must wait sometime tomorrow to enjoy playing my first notes with the instrument, but from what I could hear and read, I am already fully satisfied and excited. CONGRATS & MERRY CHRISTMAS (you now deserve a good break of celebration!).


----------



## Wes Antczak

It seems that this will be the first sampled virtual violin I own that is just that: a virtual *VIOLIN*. And not just a violin library. Really excited about this one!!!


----------



## playz123

OMG, try this. Turn off legato and initiate chord mode. With your right hand play a simple lament melody, and with your left hand play a root or a harmony note as the melody progresses. Two violins for the price of one, and they sound amazing together.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Very cool, thank you for the tip, playz123!


----------



## Wes Antczak

Thanks to Ondrej and his team for getting me sorted at this late hour. (I'm well aware of local time in Czech as I write this) Downloading now... and should be in virtual bowing heaven in about one hour!


----------



## 1982m

Finally installed, great sounding & performing vi right out the box.
I've been working with it on a project for the last hour & haven't even looked into the settings yet.
Definitely one my favorite purchases this year!


----------



## zacnelson

Here's the result of tinkering for a little while today, unfortunately this is just a sketch of a track which needs to be fleshed out a lot more. I hardly had to touch the violin, I spent more time on the other instruments. There is a solo cello in there too, I desperately want to one day soon replace this with a Bohemian Cello! Please! I haven't read the manual yet so I didn't even try any of the features whereby you `force' an articulation like a dimminuendo. This is just the basic approach, with the software selecting all the articulations as it plays.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Very nice piece, Zac, one can feel the bow and the rosin!


----------



## zolhof

Really happy to see all these positive first impressions, can't wait to try myself!


----------



## Wes Antczak

Okay... so I am officially floored by what Virharmonic has accomplished with this. Well done guys!

And my real Bohemian violin is pretty angry with me right now... she is definitely not speaking to me at the moment.

Besides which... it is a lot easier/quicker to fire up Falcon and the Bohemian Violin than it is to set up a proper session to record something real. And there is the added little detail that I am leagues better on keys than I am on violin. 

So, yeah, definitely well done! My first impression is that this library certainly does sound like the real thing and much more so than any of the others in my virtual pool. I'm impressed.


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you guys for so much love  it is Christmas here in Czech Rep now as the big night on 24th is celebrated with more weight then 25th so we bid you Good night (3:30am here) and we will return today morning later in case somebody needs some help 

Merry Christmas


----------



## resound

This violin has such a beautiful sound, I love it! I decided to do a quick mockup of some Mozart. The "Chord" keyswitch is very useful when you need double stops, but you have to make sure to keep track of your keyswitches if you are starting and stopping in different places. Sometimes I have to manually turn legato back on when I rewind and play from the beginning. It would be nice if there was some way to avoid this, maybe a master "legato on" keyswitch or something. I can't wait to see how they update this instrument!


----------



## Vastman

OH MY! 
Came home from work/last minute thingys... and noticed you email... 15 minutes later (ilok is now painless) Falcon is truly flying! 

I had to stop after a quick 5 minutes and say this is by far the most amazing and treasured present I have EVER received... 

Weeping with love... I thank you


----------



## zacnelson

resound said:


> This violin has such a beautiful sound, I love it! I decided to do a quick mockup of some Mozart. The "Chord" keyswitch is very useful when you need double stops, but you have to make sure to keep track of your keyswitches if you are starting and stopping in different places. Sometimes I have to manually turn legato back on when I rewind and play from the beginning. It would be nice if there was some way to avoid this, maybe a master "legato on" keyswitch or something. I can't wait to see how they update this instrument!



Those shorts sound fantastic


----------



## tack

Everybody's demos sound great and do well to flatter the library. Now let me offer one that's not so great. 

Somebody mentioned Schindler's List a few pages back so I took a stab at the theme (from memory, sorry if there are wrong notes). There are a few swells that aren't right, and of course it's missing portamento in this version. More time spent velocity and keyswitch tweaking would improve things I think.

I did definitely struggle quite a bit controlling the volume levels in the higher registers. After recording, I barely touched the velocities in the first half, but in the second half I think I tweaked every other note. Is it just me? I feel like there might be some inconsistent volumes between RRs but I'm out of time this evening to dissect further.


----------



## Vastman

playz123 said:


> OMG, try this. Turn off legato and initiate chord mode. With your right hand play a simple lament melody, and with your left hand play a root or a harmony note as the melody progresses. Two violins for the price of one, and they sound amazing together.


Frank, how do you do this? Are you using falcon? I'm new with the bird... but wow isn't she lovely!

I guess I might want to take a look at the manual! 

OK, In Falcon I just loaded up the top level part and began playing... now by clicking "bohemian" in the instrument list it brings up the GUI...and loaded MORE stuff... I had no idea... thought what I was playing was it... and still loved it. Oh my! 

We've entered a new realm... what a time to be alive!!!


----------



## playz123

Vastman said:


> Frank, how do you do this? Are you using falcon? I'm new with the bird... but wow isn't she lovely!
> 
> I guess I might want to take a look at the manual!


No, using the UVI workstation. Yes, the manual is your friend there.  After the initial pages re. installation and authorization, it shows us how to switch off legato and then enter chord mode. Just click on the cog icon on the main interface and it will take you to the Settings page. As for the rest, just go with what I mentioned above. Hope that helps.


----------



## markleake

I played around for about an hour just now, and created this. It's a piano/violin/flute trio, in a somewhat emotional tone. The violin has no keyswitches, I just played it in direct from the keyboard, and I adjusted some of the velocities a bit. I spent a lot more time trying to get the flute sounding OK compared to the violin... the violin just worked, no questions asked - I think I had that part written in and done in about 6 minutes.



Some minor feedback: 1) Sometimes the higher velocities surprise you a bit, you need to go back and tone them down occasionally.... but that is probably more due to my dodgy midi keyboard. 2) Sometimes I wanted even longer arc lengths. 3) Occasionally I found the second note in a medium speed 3-note phrase wasn't quite forceful enough, but it is a *very* minor niggle.

Overall I think it is absolutely wonderful. It really does sound like a real violinist, with hardly any effort at all.


----------



## Vastman

just tweeted Daniel... can't believe he's not all over this like a dog in heat... expected a live stream...no tweets so.... 

ok, I'm outta here... gotta fly the bird... she's soooooooooo *HOT!!!*


----------



## Wes Antczak

Just checking email one last time before shutting down tonight...

Dana, regardless of whether in Falcon or Workstation, just click on the gear/wrench icon within the interface (e.g. the info tab in Falcon). That gear icon then becomes a keyboard icon and you will be on the settings page. The legato switch is just below that. And the chords setting is at the bottom of the list along the right hand side. Alternately, you can use the A-1 keyswitch to toggle back and forth. The two settings are linked to that keyswitch by default.


----------



## LamaRose

This is without question the most lyrical VI that I've ever played. The lower dynamics, on their own, are more than worth the entry fee... and the fortes sound impressive as well. A steal at $110 USD.


----------



## Vastman

OMF'nG working the legato on/off, switching from solo to split harmonies, low registers while doodling up top... and strike force giving huge distinctive shifts in bow sound... I'd suggest using a leveler to retain that shifting action but bringing the levels closer together... just love that aggressive bite now and then... I see Lucia in my mind, oh she's sooooo emotionally brilliant!

*Any one know if there is aftertouch smart programming here that I might be missing? * Have no idea what it would be good for but don't want to be ignoring something... and I'll add a new controller if so...


----------



## Vastman

LamaRose said:


> This is without question the most lyrical VI that I've ever played. The lower dynamics, on their own, are more than worth the entry fee... and the fortes sound impressive as well. A steal at $110 USD.



I would gladly swap out half dozen expensive libraries... ALL OF THEM... for this adventure... been noodling endlessly to acoustic guitar vamps, other beds... it is just drooling with emotion and very contagious...did I say this is the most fun I've had in the studio for ages???

Let's see... ARK 1 was nearly 3 hours (with beginning cut off).... This will be a ???? It is such fun! Merry Xmas WORLD!!! What a gift. Perfect timing...


----------



## Daniel James

Just had a play. Stunning library!

-DJ


----------



## Mystic

markleake said:


> Some minor feedback: 1) Sometimes the higher velocities surprise you a bit, you need to go back and tone them down occasionally.... but that is probably more due to my dodgy midi keyboard. 2) Sometimes I wanted even longer arc lengths. 3) Occasionally I found the second note in a medium speed 3-note phrase wasn't quite forceful enough, but it is a *very* minor niggle.


These are the exact issues I came to post about. The biggest one being the velocities. I was actually pondering if there was a way I could switch to riding the mod wheel for velocity but it doesn't seem to be an option.

Overall, it sounds really good. Just some kinks to work out by the looks of it.


----------



## markleake

I just put together a second longer track, with piano/violin/low whistle/soft female choir, to test out the violin. My piano playing isn't exactly fantastic, but its all about the violin really, so doesn't matter.



This is a truly wonderful instrument. It doesn't get lost at all in the mix because it has a nice bite to it, and great dynamics.

I'm very happy at how quickly I can put these tracks together... due mainly to having such an easy to use (and fantastic sounding) violin. I get what people are saying about the velocities, you just need to go back sometimes and edit the velocities a bit.


----------



## Virharmonic

Wow... What a lovely wake up for us  Thank you guys. We are so excited to see what you are writing with it already.

Few tips - Chords On/Off the keyswitch goes both ways, so when you click it first time - legato goes off and when you click it again legato comes back on as chords turn off.

Velocity on high register.... This seems to be very much keyboard related as I find it easiest to play on high register because my Mid register has been bashed much more on my keyboard so it it most tired and not as Vel accurate as the high. We can surely add some Curve control for expansion 1, so you can all tweak it to your specific keyboard response.- added to the list.

PS Lovely works and it really is awesome to see what you are already coming up within the few hours you had it .

Very Merry Christmas to you all and keep the music coming


----------



## Vastman

As a singer/songwriter I've always let things flow from within.... and this soul capture is just marvelous! Sat down, diddled around for a about 6 minutes to provide an omnisphere acoustic guitar/pad multi vamp for playing over... and just started playing. It's so nice keyswitching from legato/poly, it works wonderfully and it is soooo much fun.

Not being an orchestrator like many of you I just love the intuitiveness of this creature... I have to call her that as she is not just a vst...

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>

It's amazing how fluid she is and how well playing two handed, low lines working off the highs; just being able to play with no overdubbing or piano roll...going in/out of legato. This was a pleasure...The minor level tweaks one might have to do (I didn't bother) are just that... minor. I feel already that all she needs is time... time to connect with her nuances and character... this will be a mind muscle endeavor I will truly enjoy!

I did run into a spot where although I'd switched into legato, poly notes were ringing thru strangely...will try to sort that out but way too long without sleep (another story) and unfinished family obligations all over the place... in that regard, I know my daughter is gonna freak when she connects with this lovely creature!

I am so thankful of clicking on this thread and discovering this opportunity. The soul of Falcon is being born! Out of the hundreds of tools (thousands???) I've purchased this is unique...out of my 8 hard drives, she shines brightest... A gift... truly a gift... the best gift I've ever received... EVER!!!

The wave into an amazing future is building... Thank you again, Ondrej Pochyly... you've captured the essence of your passionate playing wonderfully!


----------



## Baron Greuner

Does this need to be registered with iLok?


----------



## Guy Rowland

Baron Greuner said:


> Does this need to be registered with iLok?



Yes, but you don't need the physical ILok and get 3 authorisations.

Astonishing library. Huge congrats to VIR, this is the biggest breakthrough in sampling tech since Sample Modelling, IMO.


----------



## Øivind

Baron Greuner said:


> Does this need to be registered with iLok?


Under My Account you have a link on the left side that says 'Authorize your library'.

edit: As Guy said, no need for physical iLok <3

edit2: incredible library!


----------



## Vastman

Baron Greuner said:


> Does this need to be registered with iLok?


The entire process of downloading, going to ilok, dumping the license into my iLok (or computer) and installing the library and touching my keys to see FALCON soar took under 15 minutes... for the most profound, amazing, unbelievable experience in my life...


----------



## Baron Greuner

Nope. Can't get it to work sadly. Forget that one then.


----------



## Virharmonic

Yep this library is exclusive to UVI Workstation and Falcon, so natively the free iLok account is required. Although as said above we give out 3 activations per licence which are movable from device to device and we do not require iLok Dongle. Hope that makes it clear.


----------



## Vastman

Baron...have you opened Ann ilok account? Might take half hour if not...sign up, get user name, install pace software, give ur ilok name to vir on your user page where it asks for your ilok...they send license immediately to ilok...then run the ilko manager, ur license Will be there... Click to activate on ur computer... 

First time might seem confusing but like i said... 15 minutes from time i opened my emails and played my first notes


----------



## LamaRose

Vastman said:


> been noodling endlessly to acoustic guitar vamps, other beds... it is just drooling with emotion and very contagious...



Same here. I couldn't quite get my fingers under it at first, so I just started playing over all kinds of music and it fell into place... blends really well even with the dry sound.


----------



## pdub

Picked this up last night. Wow it really sounds good! Looking forward to checking it out I depth today with Falcon. Thanks


----------



## LamaRose

Virharmonic said:


> We can surely add some Curve control for expansion 1, so you can all tweak it to your specific keyboard response.- added to the list.



Don't know if this has been addressed previously, but could you add an option to assign the forced keys to designated keys/key ranges? I use a 5-octave keyboard, so it would be sweet to shift those key switches up. Thanks!


----------



## Virharmonic

LamaRose said:


> Don't know if this has been addressed previously, but could you add an option to assign the forced keys to designated keys/key ranges? I use a 5-octave keyboard, so it would be sweet to shift those key switches up. Thanks!



Hi LamaRose,

You can assign the Force keys to whatever key you wish. Just click on the Bow Type you want to assign and then info bar will tell - awaiting assignment key - and all you need do is press the new key you wish to use 

To Save your new settings as a new preset - you can Save Multi in UVI and start using that multi as your new master patch  Hope this helps.


----------



## Wes Antczak

I'm hearing some lovely pieces created with this new instrument. Really liking what I'm hearing.


----------



## EvilDragon

Another cool option would be to transpose the playable range (and additionally limit it to a narrower range), for people with smaller controllers.


----------



## resound

Virharmonic said:


> Few tips - Chords On/Off the keyswitch goes both ways, so when you click it first time - legato goes off and when you click it again legato comes back on as chords turn off.



Let's say I have a section with double stops so I have a Chord On/Off key switch at the beginning of the section and a Chord On/Off key switch at the end of the section. If I let my project play into this section past the first key switch and then hit stop to listen back from the beginning, now I have to manually hit the key switch to put it back in legato mode. Would it be possible to add a feature to avoid this? Maybe a master Legato On key switch?

BTW thanks for making this amazing product


----------



## Virharmonic

resound said:


> Let's say I have a section with double stops so I have a Chord On/Off key switch at the beginning of the section and a Chord On/Off key switch at the end of the section. If I let my project play into this section past the first key switch and then hit stop to listen back from the beginning, now I have to manually hit the key switch to put it back in legato mode. Would it be possible to add a feature to avoid this? Maybe a master Legato On key switch?
> 
> BTW thanks for making this amazing product




I'm not sure if I understand - When you press the Chords on keyswitch (the only keyswitch which actually latches on ours) it switches chords on and turns the legato off. But if you press the Chords keyswitch again at any point it will turn off the chords and turn on the legato like a master button would.

If you mean so it overwrites the behaviour of the keyswitch you can do that too  you can simply Right Click the legato on button and CC assign it. Then you can draw CC in the areas where you want the legato on. Is that what you meant ? all buttons and faders on the the GUI are assignable by right clicking


----------



## resound

Virharmonic said:


> If you mean so it overwrites the behaviour of the keyswitch you can do that too  you can simply Right Click the legato on button and CC assign it. Then you can draw CC in the areas where you want the legato on. Is that what you meant ? all buttons and faders on the the GUI are assignable by right clicking



Yes, that is exactly what I was looking for, thank you! Using a CC will work better for me because then it will play back exactly the same no matter where I start and stop the project. Thanks for pointing that out!!


----------



## Wes Antczak

Btw and fwiw... Falcon has been updated to v1.04 now.


----------



## drumman

You know, forget how nice this product sounds. Virharmonic answers all questions in a timely manner, detailed and courteously, encourages positive discussion of competitors' products (or none to keep things simple and on topic) which keeps a great atmosphere going in this thread, delivered this product on time, as promised, and made sure of a (overall) smooth download. Class act, guys. Thank you!

Oh, the violin sounds rather good, too.


----------



## Vastman

resound said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I was looking for, thank you! Using a CC will work better for me because then it will play back exactly the same no matter where I start and stop the project. Thanks for pointing that out!!


That is GREAT... it is an issue that came up for me also... popping into the middle of a song it would play with whatever it had last been set at, not what that particular section had been switched to...so what you're saying is say using mod wheel, -50% off and over 50% being on... Bohemian would always know the "state" it should be in for that particular song? If so, that's the solution.

Yep, drumman... it is refreshing and wonderful... and all this happening on xmas eve or xmas overseas! It's amazing what the power of falling in love can do on all sides.


----------



## Martini Hill

Downloaded. Installed. Played. No words.

Thank You VirHarmonic. Please don't take too much time to release the other kids....Viola? Cello? Patiently waiting.

Jeffrey


----------



## Virharmonic

Vastman said:


> That is GREAT... it is an issue that came up for me also... popping into the middle of a song it would play with whatever it had last been set at, not what that particular section had been switched to...so what you're saying is say using mod wheel, -50% off and over 50% being on... Bohemian would always know the "state" it should be in for that particular song? If so, that's the solution.



If you are talking about the Legato then it will work that way using the CC you assign to the legato button


----------



## paulmatthew

Wes Antczak said:


> Btw and fwiw... Falcon has been updated to v1.04 now.


And I just updated to 1.0.3 2 days ago


----------



## Virharmonic

THE PRE-ORDER DEAL IS NOW OVER. The price will stay 149€ until Expansion 1 hits. Then the price goes up to 179€.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. 

Thank you for all the support, Kind words, Ideas, Love and messages and We will be back in 2016. If you have urgent matter you need help with please contact us via our contact form on our website and we will get back to you within 24hours.
We will read the messages on the forums, but we will do our best to take some time off during the holidays so we can invest all our energy in 2016 into Expansions, Cello, Viola and Second Violin

THANK YOU


----------



## Daniel James

Stunning library, Took a swing at a short cue using it today. Great work guys!



-DJ


----------



## kgdrum

Besides sounding great,VBV is so much fun to play! Great job to the people at Virharmonic & thanks for the quick assistance yesterday.Looking forward to the upcoming expansions and updates,this looks very promising.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Daniel James said:


> Stunning library, Took a swing at a short cue using it today. Great work guys!
> -DJ



I was going to make this point DJ, but you made it for me. This library is not just Bohemian. It is also Irish. Great demo of the new violin that Virharmonic graciously gave to us all for Christmas Daniel. Your melody is oh so harmonious. A wee tear moved down my cheek as I listened and thought of the homeland. Very nice DJ. You always impress me.


----------



## StatKsn

Resound did mention this, but +1 for "engine reset" CC or keyswitch (awesome library btw).


----------



## mickeyl

Daniel James said:


> Stunning library, Took a swing at a short cue using it today. Great work guys!
> -DJ



Sweet, Daniel! Which piano and voice is this, please?


----------



## Sid Francis

Wow...Daniel James can do different and how sweet he can  Nice tune and a perfectly fitting violin.


----------



## kuma

Hello *Virharmonic.*
I have a question.
Do you have a plan more fast legato and non vibrato?


----------



## Virharmonic

kuma said:


> Hello *Virharmonic.*
> I have a question.
> Do you have a plan more fast legato and non vibrato?



I think we already answered this few times on this thread, but as my violin teacher used to say repetition never hurt anybody 

Yes there will be at least 3+ more types of legato added during the expansions and onbow runs is one of them.

There will never be a completely static Non Vibrato sustains as that is not how this instrument works, but as we add more bow styles some will have different types of vibrato or have almost no vibrato at all, depending on how the performer would handle such bow movement and what is the intention for it  This is partially present in the current version as some bow types have progressive vibrato and some have vibrato right from the beginning because of where they are used when you play. This will be greatly expanded with the expansions.


----------



## kuma

Thank you.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Virharmonic said:


> I think we already answered this few times on this thread, but as my violin teacher used to say repetition never hurt anybody



Here is something some of the forum readers either don't know or forget.


----------



## Erik

Herewith http://www.erikotte.nl/VI/SchindlersList_Bohemian.mp3 (Schindler's List on the Bohemian). I hope you'll enjoy this version. In urge for portamento, come on you guys at Virharmonic! Don't let me wait too long.....


----------



## Baron Greuner

Probably a dumb question(s). But how do you get it to sustain for longer and does the mod wheel do anything?


----------



## P.N.

Baron Greuner said:


> Probably a dumb question(s). But how do you get it to sustain for longer and does the mod wheel do anything?


Re bow. G0 by default.


----------



## Virharmonic

Erik said:


> Herewith http://www.erikotte.nl/VI/SchindlersList_Bohemian.mp3 (Schindler's List on the Bohemian). I hope you'll enjoy this version. In urge for portamento, come on you guys at Virharmonic! Don't let me wait too long.....



Here is my improv on Schindler which I did with pre-release beta as one would do with a violin  and as we are all sharing, I can't help but to join in 



Yep the Portamento is high on the list right there with the on bow slurs and on bow runs 
Schindlers list by J Williams is an amazing case study piece for us and once the expansions come through we will re run the bounces with the updated versions to see how the performance evolves.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

This library is a success. You want to know how I know this? If there were something wrong with it, @re-peat would have chimed in and told us all what he thought was wrong with it. His silence has confirmed your success. No matter, it is a fun library and nobody can criticize me for having fun. This is the most fun that I have had in years! Not only have you made a fun library for us all to play with, you have set a new standard for all future libraries. You impressed me and I am not easily impressed.


----------



## Baron Greuner

P.N. said:


> Re bow. G0 by default.



Ahh Brilliant thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> This library is a success. You want to know how I know this? If there were something wrong with it, @re-peat would have chimed in and told us all what he thought was wrong with it. His silence has confirmed your success. No matter, it is a fun library and nobody can criticize me for having fun. This is the most fun that I have had in years! Not only have you made a fun library for us all to play with, you have set a new standard for all future libraries. You impressed me and I am not easily impressed.



AFAIK he's banned here?


----------



## pdub

Wonderful sounding instrument and effortless to play realistic lines. I'm really glad I got this and look forward to the expansions and the other strings. Thanks!


----------



## muk

Just chiming in quickly to say that the support is top notch. Very quick, polite, and helpful. I can't say much about the library yet, I've not anywhere near spent enough time with it. But my first impression is very positive as well.


----------



## apessino

Got it yesterday, played with it for hours last night, could not stop... truly amazing work, feels like a genuine step forward for sampled instruments.

I also vote for some portamento - also, please make more just like this.  Thank you!


----------



## Craig Sharmat

EvilDragon said:


> AFAIK he's banned here?


nope, it takes a lot to get banned here, he is a member in good standing.


----------



## prodigalson

Holy Sh**. Just fired this up and my god, I think its the most immediately satisfying VI I've played in a long time. And it really sounds incredible too. Congrats Virharmonic.


----------



## Udo

Craig Sharmat said:


> nope, it takes a lot to get banned here, he is a member in good standing.


No re-peat is not banned (he may have been briefly suspended at some stage ). I think he still looks in occasionally, but he's unhappy with things like the commercialization (as I am, and quite few others).

You'll find him on another board, without developer advertising and constant requests/plugs/campaigns for donations.

To return to the topic: this Virharmonic Violin is a fantastic product!


----------



## slavedave

Man, bummed I couldn't afford it (Christmas family budget pressure). Feedback here is universally good. Would love to hear if anyone is using breath/ wind control with the VSTi, especially if they are playing live with it. Maybe once the Bank of Slavedave is solvent I can get a copy of this. Back to the (wonderful) Embertone Violin it is for me for the time-being. Spoilt for choice these days, methinks.


----------



## Guy Rowland

slavedave said:


> Would love to hear if anyone is using breath/ wind control with the VSTi, especially if they are playing live with it.



I would have thought not - it's all about key velocity, the odd forced keyswitch and that's it. It's all in the scripting magic. There's really nothing to control via a wind controller except CC11.


----------



## Udo

Guy Rowland said:


> I would have thought not - it's all about key velocity, the odd forced keyswitch and that's it. It's all in the scripting magic. There's really nothing to control via a wind controller except CC11.


Haven't tried it yet, but I was thinking of using breath for bow pressure.


----------



## markleake

Yes, it's pretty simple. You play the melody, and the violin does the rest for you. Nothing much for you to control except what notes to play. So I don't see the reason for a breath controller. Mind you, before you get the wrong idea, the instrument doesn't suffer for the lack of CC control, it just doesn't need to be controlled that way.

Edit: And yes, maybe key velocity, if a breath controller can do that?


----------



## Udo

Key velocity doesn't provide the control I had in mind. I'm talking about varying bow pressure. You MAY be able to do that with keyboard after-touch (if available) or an expression wheel or pedal to some extent, but you still don't get the control you have with breath.


----------



## markleake

I don't understand what you mean by bow pressure, Udo. Velocity, legato playing style, and the speed at which you play are the only main controls you have with this library.


----------



## Udo

markleake said:


> I don't understand what you mean by bow pressure, Udo. Velocity, legato playing style, and the speed at which you play are the only main controls you have with this library.



Sorry people, what I mentioned was based purely on speculation. Don't even have access to the instrument at my current location. Only used it very briefly, immediately after the download.

When I saw the post above about breath and wind control, I started thinking/speculating about possible use of breath control, without having the instrument and manual at hand.


----------



## Virharmonic

I think that you can use the breath controller in the same sense as the keyboard as long as you can assign your Breath strength to Velocity in your controller or if you have anything else which is velocity sensitive in which case you could assign your breath to CC11. I'm just not sure how would you assign the force keys etc. I never used a breath controller, so I can't guarantee how well will it perform there. The key design was for standard keyboard, but I also don't see why it wouldn't work with it


----------



## slavedave

With the Akai EWI I can send Breath Control information to give me the note-on velocity of each note so that would be no problem. I was thinking more of creating expression through crescendo / decrescendo post note-on velocity, so that I can swell / fade notes for more emotive performance. It looks like the mod wheel fulfulls this function in the software so I guess it is just a case of reassigning a CC in the software or using some translator beforehand (as others have indicated in a previous post in this thread).


----------



## Virharmonic

We don't use modwheel at all. It isn't even assigned. Only CC available in the whole library at this point is CC11 (Expression/Volume) and what ever CCs you assign yourself to different faders like reverb or legato volume fader if you wish.

I would strongly recommend that you check out the manual for all the controls and check out the overview video as well in case you haven't yet. Both are on our website  You don't have to control most of what you are describing as the virtual performer handles it for you.
It is incredibly easy instrument to play as other mentioned and showed above with superb results without the need to use CCs and spend ages programming to make it sound believable.
Only thing the library needs to know for the performer to play well is velocity, what notes you are playing and if you are overlapping them or not. The rest is intelligently handled by the performer unless you use a Force key to force it play a different bow style which is of course very helpful to add flexibility to the composer, without sacrificing on the quality of the overall performance. This philosophy will be heavily expanded on with the planned expansions.


----------



## slavedave

Thanks for that reply. I will have a look at the manual.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Putting this library to good use. One request perhaps you have already considered. The 'rebow' G0 is wonderful but would love an longer pfp 'arc' (mid and regular arc are so good - be killer to have a sampled longer arc for the heartwrenching moments.) The rebow gets me there in most cases, but a few....


----------



## Virharmonic

Rob Elliott said:


> longer pfp 'arc' (mid and regular arc are so good - be killer to have a sampled longer arc for the heartwrenching moments.


The good news is that this is planned 
Even better news is that in some cases you might be able to use the p-ppp dimin already - the bows on Dimin in the lowest dynamic are significantly longer, so while it has to be forced it might come in handy for the lovely long end note here and there


----------



## Rob Elliott

Wow - I should have noticed that. Good news on the longer dynamics. I just hate when 'expression' of various lengths have been done with xfade - it's the tell tale sign of 'synth / multisamples' to me. Incredible library - you guys deserve all the success that I am sure you are having.


----------



## markleake

+1 to the longer arcs, that was one of my first requests also. The arcs sound so fantastically good, I want more, and longer! 

I haven't tried the dimins at all, I'll have to give them a go.


----------



## catibi79

Hi everyone. This is my first song with Bohemian Violin. 

<iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>


----------



## Ryan99

I get a weird bug in Falcon when switching from Legato to Chord Mode, either in standalone or in a DAW. If I start playing in legato mode, then switch to Chord Mode, the sound starts hissing on either mode. The only way to stop it is to load again the Bohemian Violin.

Strangely, if I don't play in Legato and switch to Chord Mode before playing the keyboard, I get no hissing and I can switch without problem. Anyone has the same problem? 

I'm on Win 7 64bit.


----------



## P.N.

The Bohemian violin in a "happy" soft waltz.  Layered with other strings.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3MPjhAzvU-pa3hzTVNCeHVOWkE/view?usp=sharing (<br />
<br />
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3MPjhAzvU-pa3hzTVNCeHVOWkE/view?usp=sharing)


----------



## markleake

I updated one of the short samples I created a few days ago to round it out a bit (make it longer), and clean up the occasional rough edge.


----------



## Virharmonic

Ryan99 said:


> I get a weird bug in Falcon when switching from Legato to Chord Mode, either in standalone or in a DAW. If I start playing in legato mode, then switch to Chord Mode, the sound starts hissing on either mode. The only way to stop it is to load again the Bohemian Violin.
> 
> Strangely, if I don't play in Legato and switch to Chord Mode before playing the keyboard, I get no hissing and I can switch without problem. Anyone has the same problem?
> 
> I'm on Win 7 64bit.



I've tried to replicate that issue on my end and I can't seem to be able to do so. What version of Falcon are you on? Does it happen in UVI Workstation v 2.6.1 as well? The main reason I ask is because from script point of view there is nothing I can think off that would cause any hiss, so the only thing that pops into mind is that you might be on either older version of Falcon/UVI then requires (Falcon 1.0.3+, UVI Workstation 2.6.1+) I'm on Win7 64bit so I'm using the Win Falcon version as well, but version 1.0.3)


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

May I suggest an option where one may choose that the sustain pedal, whilst pressed, creates short notes like the spiccato (or maybe later staccato if that is included in one of the updates)?
Since the playability of this VI violin is indeed very good with quite a realistic sound as many of us users have experienced, I hope for more options to keep hands on the keyboard (or key-bored as I saw someone once write it ) and switching to short notes now means I need to keep the appropriate key switch down for as long as I want to play short notes. When playing fast passages both hands can be very handy!

Unless I have not read the manual well, then someone will indicate to me where this option is already available.

Very nice to join a developing Vi whith much kuddos to VirHarmonic for making it such a joined (joint?) effort.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Silence-is-Golden said:


> May I suggest an option where one may choose that the sustain pedal, whilst pressed, creates short notes like the spiccato (or maybe later staccato if that is included in one of the updates)?
> Since the playability of this VI violin is indeed very good with quite a realistic sound as many of us users have experienced, I hope for more options to keep hands on the keyboard (or key-bored as I saw someone once write it ) and switching to short notes now means I need to keep the appropriate key switch down for as long as I want to play short notes. When playing fast passages both hands can be very handy!
> 
> Unless I have not read the manual well, then someone will indicate to me where this option is already available.
> 
> Very nice to join a developing Vi whith much kuddos to VirHarmonic for making it such a joined (joint?) effort.



Ah, a sustain pedal request conflict. I've asked for an auto-rebow to be available on the sustain pedal, which a) seems like the most logical use of the pedal to me, and b) is currently rather tricky to pull off manually, requiring multiple forced keyswitches, good timing and judicous key velocity at best.

I posted a couple of pages ago about being able to choose an overall style of performance, such as emotional, sprightly, delicate, virtuoso and so on - personally I think that's a more interesting path to go down rather than just focusing on a single articulation like spiccatto. That said, if you were able to have a "sprightly" or "agile" mode which might lean heavily on spiccatos, then the sustain pedal could be perhaps better used as push down for the longer arcs and sustains - that would feel to me like the natural use for the pedal when playing in that style.


----------



## Ryan99

Virharmonic said:


> I've tried to replicate that issue on my end and I can't seem to be able to do so. What version of Falcon are you on? Does it happen in UVI Workstation v 2.6.1 as well? The main reason I ask is because from script point of view there is nothing I can think off that would cause any hiss, so the only thing that pops into mind is that you might be on either older version of Falcon/UVI then requires (Falcon 1.0.3+, UVI Workstation 2.6.1+) I'm on Win7 64bit so I'm using the Win Falcon version as well, but version 1.0.3)



At first, I was at version 1.0.0, then I downloaded the latest version 1.0.4 and I get the same thing on both versions.


----------



## fiestared

Guy Rowland said:


> Ah, a sustain pedal request conflict. I've asked for an auto-rebow to be available on the sustain pedal, which a) seems like the most logical use of the pedal to me, and b) is currently rather tricky to pull off manually, requiring multiple forced keyswitches, good timing and judicous key velocity at best.
> 
> I posted a couple of pages ago about being able to choose an overall style of performance, such as emotional, sprightly, delicate, virtuoso and so on - personally I think that's a more interesting path to go down rather than just focusing on a single articulation like spiccatto. That said, if you were able to have a "sprightly" or "agile" mode which might lean heavily on spiccatos, then the sustain pedal could be perhaps better used as push down for the longer arcs and sustains - that would feel to me like the natural use for the pedal when playing in that style.


You've said everything, I'm with you on these request...


----------



## Virharmonic

Ryan99 said:


> At first, I was at version 1.0.0, then I downloaded the latest version 1.0.4 and I get the same thing on both versions.



Hi Ryan, it seems to be isolated issue as I can't replicate it, we did not experience it in beta and nobody else is reporting it. Can you please send me an audio example to my email admin(at)virharmonic.com? I will have a listen and try to diagnose what it is, but I just loaded both Falcon and UVI and played legato then non legato then legato then non legato over and over and didn't manage to replicate any issue. Could you also if possible email me a midi file, so I can have a look what is happening on the input? 

Also did you try it in UVI Workstation? That way we would know if it is Falcon related issue. Many Thanks

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Virharmonic

fiestared said:


> You've said everything, I'm with you on these request...




All ideas are taken in and most if not all will be implemented in one way or another at some expansion stage Please keep them coming as most of these can be easily dealt with via clever scripting 

Those that are seemingly conflicting will be dealt with in a way that resolves their conflict  We already have an idea for it


----------



## Baron Greuner

Guy Rowland said:


> Ah, a sustain pedal request conflict. I've asked for an auto-rebow to be available on the sustain pedal, which a) seems like the most logical use of the pedal to me, and b) is currently rather tricky to pull off manually, requiring multiple forced keyswitches, good timing and judicous key velocity at best.



^^^^ This would be the most intuitive.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

All request that have been made are valuable as far as I am concerned. As I see how Virharmonic deals with them is useful: take them on board and see if- and how it best can be used eventually. So Guy Rowland's and other suggestions: also useful. 
My own suggestion is merely to hope for some flexibility eventually so each of us can use options that best suit your playing style and techniques within the library setup that Virharmonic is using. And it is already a great product as it is (becoming).
So far so good....... as once said in a good joke.


----------



## Rob Elliott

The power of this 'solo' instrument (as well as the future cello) with multiple playing 'styles/arcs' will make this really sing in all / most composing situations. I mean it is good now but having the ability to 'switch' on the fly to a more delicate vibrato style will breath even more life into an already wonderful VI.


----------



## P.N.

I'm loving the violin. As far as suggestions go, i do have one which may or not be useful or practical, but i think it's worth a thought.
I saw a video of the competition showing virtual ensembles, and while i did not experience it myself, it could be interesting.
Virtual ensemble playing unison and octaves, good for simulating smaller sections, or layering.
The chords work wonderfully, so maybe, if there are enough variations, this could work too.
Again, i'm not fully aware of the technical limitations of doing this, or if it would actually sound like a small divisi, but... Just an idea (that i stole from Embertone - sorry Embertone).


----------



## Ryan99

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Ryan, it seems to be isolated issue as I can't replicate it, we did not experience it in beta and nobody else is reporting it. Can you please send me an audio example to my email admin(at)virharmonic.com? I will have a listen and try to diagnose what it is, but I just loaded both Falcon and UVI and played legato then non legato then legato then non legato over and over and didn't manage to replicate any issue. Could you also if possible email me a midi file, so I can have a look what is happening on the input?
> 
> Also did you try it in UVI Workstation? That way we would know if it is Falcon related issue. Many Thanks
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej



I tried with UVI Workstation and didn't get any problem. I fixed


Virharmonic said:


> I've tried to replicate that issue on my end and I can't seem to be able to do so. What version of Falcon are you on? Does it happen in UVI Workstation v 2.6.1 as well? The main reason I ask is because from script point of view there is nothing I can think off that would cause any hiss, so the only thing that pops into mind is that you might be on either older version of Falcon/UVI then requires (Falcon 1.0.3+, UVI Workstation 2.6.1+) I'm on Win7 64bit so I'm using the Win Falcon version as well, but version 1.0.3)



It's working correctly with UVI Workstation. I think it was related to the samples buffer in Falcon and in my DAW. I reduced the samples from 512 to 256 and it seems to have fix the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## prodigalson

One thought: it would be awesome to have the option of a looped sustain in some way. The rebow KS is great (and an amazing way of having same note legato as you don't actually have to release the note to retrigger). However it just rebows the same sample giving you a very beautiful (but somewhat pronounced) arc every time. This is pretty limited expressively as there's no way to just have say a diminuendo over 2 bars, for example. 

I understand that this would necessitate dynamic crossfading and so bringing CC1 into the picture which is not in the vision of this library so perhaps even just having a greater choice of long notes to end phrases with would be great. Not sure if UVI Workstation has any kind of Time Machine feature that could be utilized. 

Right now, the length of notes that end my phrases feel right 60% of the time and i dont want dramatic rebowing at the end of a sensitive phrase


----------



## Guy Rowland

prodigalson said:


> One thought: it would be awesome to have the option of a looped sustain in some way. The rebow KS is great (and an amazing way of having same note legato as you don't actually have to release the note to retrigger). However it just rebows the same sample giving you a very beautiful (but somewhat pronounced) arc every time. This is pretty limited expressively as there's no way to just have say a diminuendo over 2 bars, for example.
> 
> I understand that this would necessitate dynamic crossfading and so bringing CC1 into the picture which is not in the vision of this library so perhaps even just having a greater choice of long notes to end phrases with would be great. Not sure if UVI Workstation has any kind of Time Machine feature that could be utilized.
> 
> Right now, the length of notes that end my phrases feel right 60% of the time and i dont want dramatic rebowing at the end of a sensitive phrase



That's pretty much what I asked for with the sustain pedal - a mode that puts you into continuous soft rebow when you hold it down. Looking hopeful for a future version I think


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Hmmm.... I still like my option better regarding the sustain pedal


----------



## prodigalson

Guy Rowland said:


> That's pretty much what I asked for with the sustain pedal - a mode that puts you into continuous soft rebow when you hold it down. Looking hopeful for a future version I think



Sorry Guy, I interpreted your request as simply a way to use the sustain pedal to trigger the rebowing action that already exists in the library. If there is a way to ensure the sustain pedal always triggers soft upbow sustains that don't have the same expressive arcs, as you requested, that would be great. 

Or maybe what can be done right now is to use a KS to force upbow sustains and then rebow, though I suspect the upbow sustains still have too much expression in them. Perhaps I'm simply behind the curve here and haven't experimented enough.

Please hold...


----------



## prodigalson

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hmmm.... I still like my option better regarding the sustain pedal



Ha of course you do, it solves your particular problem . 

Seriously though, I think having ways to customize the action of the sustain pedal to force different behaviors would be great. I also like incorporating that idea with Guys idea of having different performance styles. 

So...in effect, I want everything that's already been suggested. Don't mind me, carry on...


----------



## Virharmonic

Thanks guys for cool ideas. We are at the collection stage as most of the ideas brought forward are scripting/GUI related ideas for added control over how to force behaviors. I don't see much problem in any of them , but that is all subject to testing against our prototype library we have as we need to make sure that none of the request functions mess with the performer. The base library has only part of the performer and each expansions expands the horizon for him, so please keep the ideas coming, but also a little heads up - we have 3+ expansions planned, so not everything requested will be in Expansion 1 which we really want to come out in Q1 2016 as it is a big one and we know that you will love it , but we don't want to cause delays due to scripting overly flexible GUI which would be too complicated to manage. The idea remains and must remain that this instrument is very easy to use and flows under the hands of the composer as naturally as now even after all the expansions. So please share the ideas and we will carry on testing them and seeing if they fit.



Ryan99 said:


> It's working correctly with UVI Workstation. I think it was related to the samples buffer in Falcon and in my DAW. I reduced the samples from 512 to 256 and it seems to have fix the problem.



Awesome. Thank you for updating us and I've made a note of this in case somebody else has the issue. Thank you for sharing the info


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

As I have said before I think you take a refreshing approach to make a library that sounds fantastic already, and that will include future updates which to some degree will incorporate ideas and options suggested by users.
Many developers may take a good look at your approach ( or not so it remains your usp) because it is a succes for users and developers I believe.

I fully understand that you need to select when, what and if suggestions from us users will be able to get incorporated in the product.

Looking forward to the Q1 update, which starts this week isn't it?


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Looking forward to the Q1 update, which starts this week isn't it?



Yep it does and we have our hands full. Cello is coming soon and not long after will come Expansion 1 

Ondrej


----------



## Rob Elliott

I must have missed that one - CELLO IS FIRST?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEN exp 1????? WONDERFUL if that is the case.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Since I expect it will be of the same quality as the violin it will be another draw to the wallet.


----------



## resound

Here is a composition I wrote featuring the Bohemian Violin. I also used the Tina Guo cello at the end, but maybe I will update it with the Virharmonic cello when that comes out  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## EvilDragon

^^^^ Excellent composition!


----------



## mickeyl

Wow, that was great. You don't have the Sacconi violin, by any chance? I'd love to hear the same track in comparison.


----------



## Masslevel

resound said:


> Here is a composition I wrote featuring the Bohemian Violin. I also used the Tina Guo cello at the end, but maybe I will update it with the Virharmonic cello when that comes out  Hope you enjoy it.



That's a really beautiful piece, very emotional. Great work!


----------



## ptrickf

Hello,

I have a question regarding double stops (which maybe should go in a new thread so please move if appropriate). Although not a violin player I have some rudimentary ideas of what is possible. I am using this beautiful instrument as a substitute for the fact that I cannot play the violin but want it to sound as realistic as possible.

When a violin player play double stops I think that they can apply vibrato, but how does it affect both strings? Is the vibrato the same across them? When I play a double stop on the Bohemian is it more likely to sound like two players rather than one double stopping? Or maybe that's the point. I can get both notes to finish at the same time by altering the length of one of them compared to the other but for some the vibrato is different enough to notice.

Can a violin player move from one double stop to another with legato or will there always be a gap? I suppose it also depends on which intervals are being played.

In my thoughts are also the ability to detune strings slightly with respect to each other at the start and end of playing, especially when some of the more awkward intervals are played. Would this be even possible with the UVI?

I would love to hear the thoughts of violin players.

Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## Virharmonic

resound said:


> Here is a composition I wrote featuring the Bohemian Violin. I also used the Tina Guo cello at the end, but maybe I will update it with the Virharmonic cello when that comes out  Hope you enjoy it.




Thank You. Beautiful and thank you for sharing it with us Sean 



ptrickf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question regarding double stops (which maybe should go in a new thread so please move if appropriate). Although not a violin player I have some rudimentary ideas of what is possible. I am using this beautiful instrument as a substitute for the fact that I cannot play the violin but want it to sound as realistic as possible.
> 
> When a violin player play double stops I think that they can apply vibrato, but how does it affect both strings? Is the vibrato the same across them? When I play a double stop on the Bohemian is it more likely to sound like two players rather than one double stopping? Or maybe that's the point. I can get both notes to finish at the same time by altering the length of one of them compared to the other but for some the vibrato is different enough to notice.
> 
> Can a violin player move from one double stop to another with legato or will there always be a gap? I suppose it also depends on which intervals are being played.
> 
> In my thoughts are also the ability to detune strings slightly with respect to each other at the start and end of playing, especially when some of the more awkward intervals are played. Would this be even possible with the UVI?
> 
> I would love to hear the thoughts of violin players.
> 
> Cheers, Patrick.




Double stops : The vibrato in real world would be similar but not the same unless single finger is used on both strings. That is the only occasion when the vibrato would be exactly the same. It would be however at the similar ferocity or emotion and if you use time stretching it won't work as one would be slower then the other or faster then the other. All the notes were captured in a way that double stops are possible but only if you don't stretch.

Legato and double stops :In the real world You would hear the transition in case it is "on Bow" double stop. If bowchanged which is what we have at the moment it would depend if the violinist lifted the bow or not during the change. In other words if he felt that it is beneficial to show the transition or not. 
At the moment we have "taught" the violinist to be aware of his exact string he is on at any given time, but polylegato has not yet fully been implemented - we plan to deliver that in Expansion 2 or 3 exactly for this reason, but it isn't in the violin at the moment.

Tip: The bow note is not long enough for the note I want to play. Best practice is to rebow. Stretching is not an ideal solution as it won't be real performance sound any more and will affect the vibrato

Lastly - Detuning. Not at the moment. We have captured the violinist in his natural play style without using Melodyne or similar. So it already has micro tuning in by the amount of Round Robins we have captured, but during the expansions we can add this, so if you want to I can put it on the expansion list.

Ondrej


----------



## SPOTS

Good point! I understand that the vibrato is the same on the 2 strings as far as double stops are concerned. I can't imagine a violinist achieving to modulate 2 strings at once with different frequencies, although the intensity may differ slightly due to the fact it's applied by 2 different fingers.
As Ondrej noted, if applied by one finger, then it should one should hear the same vibrato effect on both strings.


----------



## Virharmonic

SPOTS said:


> Good point! I understand that the vibrato is the same on the 2 strings as far as double stops are concerned. I can't imagine a violinist achieving to modulate 2 strings at once with different intensities, unless he/she has an octopus brain… Also end result wise, it would sound weird to me if those two strings have different vibrato amplitudes and frequencies.



Well the intensity would be the same, yet the sound of the vibrato on each string would be varied partially unless the double stop is 1 finger on 2 strings. What happens in real world that each finger has different spread of vibrato, so they would shake together, but the tonal spread would be different. It is a minor difference, but when you take it out it sounds bad. We have done our hardest to make sure that the samples sound to work in double stop scenarios, but if you employ time stretching at any point it will be strange as the vibratos will have different intensity and that would sound wrong. Rebow is there to make sure that you can release at the same time to make sure that you don't run out of bow 

Edit - ha... Just read your post again after I drunk my coffee and as my brain woke up I realized that we are saying the same thing, but just using the word intensity in different way :D


----------



## Virharmonic

Here is a quick Test for the Double Stops using Bohemian Violin version 1- (Chords On) on a typical use example for Double Stops - (Force same bow Up or Down on the notes as well by just drawing a midi force key over the double stops in your edit, to make sure all notes are Down or Up)

Thanks Goes to Erik Otte who sent us midi for different test purposes for our expansion 1


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

Virharmonic said:


> Once the planned expansions for string series are explained it will become clearer why 99€ is basically too good of a deal.




Was there a special pre-order price? I must have overlooked the announcement somehow, which is too bad, cause judging from the examples posted in this thread, this library sounds absolutely amazing! I have bought almost every solo violin library that has been released in the past ten years, and they all have flaws. This one may be a winner, though!

Too bad this is such an expensive month of the year. Any chance of a last-day-of-the-year-discount for those poor, unfortunate composers who just missed the pre-order deal because they were so busy tweaking outdated solo violin libraries? 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Virharmonic

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> Was there a special pre-order price? I must have overlooked the announcement somehow, which is too bad, cause judging from the examples posted in this thread, this library sounds absolutely amazing! I have bought almost every solo violin library that has been released in the past ten years, and they all have flaws. This one may be a winner, though!
> 
> Too bad this is such an expensive month of the year. Any chance of a last-day-of-the-year-discount for those poor, unfortunate composers who just missed the pre-order deal because they were so busy tweaking outdated solo violin libraries?
> 
> - Jerome Vonhögen



Hi Jerome, I might slightly disappoint you as there won't be any special at the end of the year as the pre-order was a truly special price for those who just took the plunge and picked up a completely new concept without having the peer feedback. However the Price it is at now is still lower then what it will be after each expansion so you are still saving 50+ euros versus the full price when the library is completely expanded on. I hope that helps and thank you for the kind words.

Ondrej


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

Hi Ondrej,

Thanks a lot! It is indeed a very reasonable price, especially with the free expansions that will be released next year if I understand correctly.

I still have to read the second half of this thread so I won't be asking you about any technical aspects of your product just yet, but what I would like to know is if there is a version of the intro clip that you posted on the first page of this thread that has a little less reverb so I can hear the note transitions better.

I would also like to know if your website has a page with links to the official product demos that have been made for your violin library so far.

Thanks!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Virharmonic

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> Hi Ondrej,
> 
> Thanks a lot! It is indeed a very reasonable price, especially with the free expansions that will be released next year if I understand correctly.
> 
> I still have to read the second half of this thread so I won't be asking you about any technical aspects of your product just yet, but what I would like to know is if there is a version of the intro clip that you posted on the first page of this thread that has a little less reverb so I can hear the note transitions better.
> 
> I would also like to know if your website has a page with links to the official product demos that have been made for your violin library so far.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Jerome Vonhögen



Hi Jerome,

We have demos and technical stuff on the website already (just click the listen icon and it will show the playlist  ). We will be adding more demos from users tomorrow with Alex to our soundcloud playlist once all the naming of the tracks is correct, to make sure that all composer credits are correct.

Here is completely dry improv I did earlier this year with the library for chaps on Gearslutz when they requested it  Of course I'm of the opinion that string instruments benefit greatly from reverb, so it is no surprise that most demo users use some reverb whether it is the built in or their own, but this is how dry the library is if there is no reverb at all, although you do have a lovely sparkverb built in the library preset, so you don't need expensive external plugins to make it sound lovely


----------



## pdub

resound said:


> Here is a composition I wrote featuring the Bohemian Violin. I also used the Tina Guo cello at the end, but maybe I will update it with the Virharmonic cello when that comes out  Hope you enjoy it.



Wow! Really nice!


----------



## Rob Elliott

resound said:


> Here is a composition I wrote featuring the Bohemian Violin. I also used the Tina Guo cello at the end, but maybe I will update it with the Virharmonic cello when that comes out  Hope you enjoy it.



Sean. Lovely piece. Perhaps consider on some of those starting of the phrase notes to 'force' Arcs (KS = C0) - but just on the starting note. Those 'Arcs' are pp-mf (whereas, the 'midarcs' are p-f...and those starting notes - under the hood script - may resort to them) - This will, in my opinion, give a more musical / natural start to a lyrical phrase. Of course your mileage my vary - just a suggestion.


----------



## ptrickf

Virharmonic said:


> Double stops : The vibrato in real world would be similar but not the same unless single finger is used on both strings. That is the only occasion when the vibrato would be exactly the same. It would be however at the similar ferocity or emotion and if you use time stretching it won't work as one would be slower then the other or faster then the other. All the notes were captured in a way that double stops are possible but only if you don't stretch.
> 
> Legato and double stops :In the real world You would hear the transition in case it is "on Bow" double stop. If bowchanged which is what we have at the moment it would depend if the violinist lifted the bow or not during the change. In other words if he felt that it is beneficial to show the transition or not.
> At the moment we have "taught" the violinist to be aware of his exact string he is on at any given time, but polylegato has not yet fully been implemented - we plan to deliver that in Expansion 2 or 3 exactly for this reason, but it isn't in the violin at the moment.
> 
> Tip: The bow note is not long enough for the note I want to play. Best practice is to rebow. Stretching is not an ideal solution as it won't be real performance sound any more and will affect the vibrato
> 
> Lastly - Detuning. Not at the moment. We have captured the violinist in his natural play style without using Melodyne or similar. So it already has micro tuning in by the amount of Round Robins we have captured, but during the expansions we can add this, so if you want to I can put it on the expansion list.
> 
> Ondrej




Thanks Ondrej, Spots & Otte. That's very useful to know.
P.


----------



## fiestared

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Jerome,
> 
> We have demos and technical stuff on the website already (just click the listen icon and it will show the playlist  ). We will be adding more demos from users tomorrow with Alex to our soundcloud playlist once all the naming of the tracks is correct, to make sure that all composer credits are correct.
> 
> Here is completely dry improv I did earlier this year with the library for chaps on Gearslutz when they requested it  Of course I'm of the opinion that string instruments benefit greatly from reverb, so it is no surprise that most demo users use some reverb whether it is the built in or their own, but this is how dry the library is if there is no reverb at all, although you do have a lovely sparkverb built in the library preset, so you don't need expensive external plugins to make it sound lovely



Ondrej, for me, this demo(without reverb) sounds even more real... I've got the feeling the performer is in my room. Bravissimo for this superb library
F.red


----------



## Maximvs

Anybody using this Bohemian Violin with Avid Sibelius 7.5 or another notation software?

Best,

Max


----------



## Lassi Tani

Virharmonic said:


>




This shows, how great this library is. It's incredible, how real it sounds, like a real performer right next to me. Many violin libraries have superb sound and a great amount of articulations, but still don't sound like a violinist would play a violin. Your library and upcoming cello are a game changer in VI business. I hope I can buy this as soon as I get the money!


----------



## resound

Thank you all for the kind words!

@mickeyl Unfortunately I do not have the Sacconi violin since I don't have Kontakt 5, otherwise I would be happy to post a comparison. 

@Rob Elliott Thanks for the tip. I did use force notes in several places but I did not think to use Arcs at the beginning of phrases. I will definitely check it out and look for places where I can use that strategy. 

On that note, I don't know if anyone else has encountered this problem, but I am using the violin in VEPro 5 and there is a bug that freezes the GUI as soon as I hit play or record. It makes it difficult to see what articulations are being used by the performer by default. Ondrej thinks its an issue with VEPro disconnecting the GUI and he is looking into a solution.


----------



## Virharmonic

resound said:


> On that note, I don't know if anyone else has encountered this problem, but I am using the violin in VEPro 5 and there is a bug that freezes the GUI as soon as I hit play or record. It makes it difficult to see what articulations are being used by the performer by default. Ondrej thinks its an issue with VEPro disconnecting the GUI and he is looking into a solution.




I just looked into it some more and in General UVI's Graphics stop responding when there is no audio connected into UVI, so it seems that the bug might actually be in either UVI or VEPro. When UVI comes back to us I will be wiser, but for now I wonder if it isn't because the VEPro is running in some sort of decoupled mode, so while the audio is working it is causing an issue in UVI's GUI responsiveness as UVI isn't receiving full feedback from VEPRO possibly.

EDIT - UVI is already investigating this VEPRO GUI glitch. I'll keep you posted, but knowing UVI guys it won't be long to get it solved


----------



## resound

Virharmonic said:


> I just looked into it some more and in General UVI's Graphics stop responding when there is no audio connected into UVI, so it seems that the bug might actually be in either UVI or VEPro. When UVI comes back to us I will be wiser, but for now I wonder if it isn't because the VEPro is running in some sort of decoupled mode, so while the audio is working it is causing an issue in UVI's GUI responsiveness as UVI isn't receiving full feedback from VEPRO possibly.



Strangely I just opened up my project and now the GUI is responding as normal through VEPro. I'm not sure how that got fixed... Nothing was changed, all I did was close the template last night, this morning rebooted and loaded the template and now it works.


----------



## Virharmonic

Ok. I let UVI know that the GUI glitch was gone after restart - in which case please let us know the actions that happen prior to the Glitch should it ever appear again as we will pass it over to UVI. Otherwise fingers crossed that it was just some Christmas Gremlin hiding in the Vframe


----------



## resound

Virharmonic said:


> Ok. I let UVI know that the GUI glitch was gone after restart - in which case please let us know the actions that happen prior to the Glitch should it ever appear again as we will pass it over to UVI. Otherwise fingers crossed that it was just some Christmas Gremlin hiding in the Vframe



Very likely could have been a Christmas Gremlin  I'll let you know if I am able to recreate the problem. Thanks!


----------



## Mystic

Having a little fun trying out the violin with the song from an old favourite videogame of mine.


----------



## Baron Greuner

...


----------



## paulmatthew

Baron Greuner said:


> Replacing an Oboe with the Bohemian Violin.



Thanks , now you've planted the seed that I want a Viharmonic Oboe. Nice track


----------



## Wes Antczak

A seed that already existed since this violin was announced, lol. An oboe, and also a cello.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

First of all congratulations on a fine product,which I dare to say is a real value for money-hitting the sky ratio.Playbility and sound quality is nailed.

any thoughts in creating string sections after the completion of the solo strings?


----------



## milesito

Dear Vir Harmonic,

I have been using the Embertone Violin and Blakus Cello...The flexibility and control is amazing, but I never could fully get the hang of programming all of the parameters to get something that sounds real and musical to my ears...and the amount of time to get there was costing me too much...So I set out to find something more playable as a pianist. First I got Tina Guo Cello. it is extremely musical in terms of the vibrato and for slow stuff. For faster stuff, the vibrato and responsiveness is way too delayed,but it is musical and works for certain things.

Now I also got the Bohemian Violin the other day...It is exponentially more versatile than the Tina Guo library and it is just about equal in sounding somewhat musical as the Tina Guo cello...it could be the holly grail of balance between ease of playability and musicality...but I feel it needs a couple of very critical things. 1) portamento( which we all established is coming in a later release - hopefully soon, right?) and 2) There has got to be a way to vary when the vibrato develops. For example right now, the vibrato at the same velocity range comes in and develops identically every time..so it sounds like a robot performing - at least to my ears. All violinists have their signature sound/vibrato that makes them - them...however, that frequency of vibrato can sometimes come in sooner or later and even for the same dynamic level it can obviously come in at different times after the attack of a held note. While I don't want to have too much complexity in programming parameters, I do find that the way it currently plays is too robotic and there needs to be an easy way to vary this 'musically' - at least the minimum amount so that the mind doesn't hear a robot, and such that it is easy to perform and is musical...is there anything being done to fix/update this?

Lastly - for some reason I only have pp, mf, and ff as dynamics...were mp, and f recorded? and if so, what is the velocity range for each of these?

Thanks much in advance for helping with my questions....and great work with the Bohemian Violin so far - please keep up the good work with it.


----------



## P.N.

I think i understand what you mean. Yes, portamento and slur is also planned.
I do believe Virharmonic already stated they would add different vibratos, dynamics and longer arcos. Maybe they'll add an expression button/slider. "Molto espressivo" on! Or something.


----------



## Virharmonic

paulmatthew said:


> Thanks , now you've planted the seed that I want a Viharmonic Oboe. Nice track





Wes Antczak said:


> A seed that already existed since this violin was announced, lol. An oboe, and also a cello.





amorphosynthesis said:


> First of all congratulations on a fine product,which I dare to say is a real value for money-hitting the sky ratio.Playbility and sound quality is nailed.
> 
> any thoughts in creating string sections after the completion of the solo strings?



Thanks guys - A lot is planned, but for now we will concentrate 100% on Solo strings  to make sure we create the "Holy Grail" in solo strings :D



milesito said:


> Now I also got the Bohemian Violin the other day...It is exponentially more versatile than the Tina Guo library and it is just about equal in sounding somewhat musical as the Tina Guo cello...it could be the holly grail of balance between ease of playability and musicality...but I feel it needs a couple of very critical things. 1) portamento( which we all established is coming in a later release - hopefully soon, right?) and 2) There has got to be a way to vary when the vibrato develops. For example right now, the vibrato at the same velocity range comes in and develops identically every time..so it sounds like a robot performing - at least to my ears. All violinists have their signature sound/vibrato that makes them - them...however, that frequency of vibrato can sometimes come in sooner or later and even for the same dynamic level it can obviously come in at different times after the attack of a held note. While I don't want to have too much complexity in programming parameters, I do find that the way it currently plays is too robotic and there needs to be an easy way to vary this 'musically' - at least the minimum amount so that the mind doesn't hear a robot, and such that it is easy to perform and is musical...is there anything being done to fix/update this?




The library will get more options with each expansion - Slurs, runs, more bow types and positions are coming in Expansion 1 - Expansion one is huge, so already after expansion 1 it will be an even more powerful beast, but to answer more specifically - 1) Portamento - Planned as part of expansions.
2) There is already a way to vary vibrato - Arcs and mid arcs have progressive vibrato and they progress in different way as each arc is different and is used in different times. Even the bow up and bow down is slightly different. Sustains have pp- progressive - mild vibrato , mf- on set vibrato - ff- strong vibrato from onset.
If you check the overview/improv video we show how it sounds when you use overlapping and not overlapping notes during the bowchanged legato to get the performer do different actions to cleverly vary the performance. If used in that way, I struggle to see how you could make it sound robotic with so many variable options per note already. Of course if it used in Notation then one has to make their presets /sound fonts to use the library properly - as primary the library was made for live input of notes and you would need to tweak how the notes convert to midi, but the only way I can see making this library sound robotic is by not using it as intended and playing with only one bow type/articulation over and over.
The bow types, arcs and general performances will be heavily expanded on as already mentioned before and therefore there will be bows with different vibratos strength and timing on top of what is already there  
Lastly the mp and f dynamics - they are not recorded as they are not needed. the variation between the mid dynamics and the main 3 dynamics does not justify the cost in RAM it would have- You already have 2 types of Arcs in 2 dynamics and 2 bows with 2 round robins per bow plus 3 dynamic sustains with 2 bows and 2 to 3 round robins per bow as well as dimin with 2 round robins. 
To put that in perspective - most recent violins have captured 1 dynamic and use filters to fake some dynamic motion, but to my ears that sound weird as I know that with each core dynamic the performance is slightly different hence we went so far with dynamic sampling.

I hope this gives more insight and explains a bit more the vision going forward. Variation is the spice of life and we are doing everything in true dynamics to deliver that variation.

Thank you for all the questions, tracks, comments and ideas. Back to work for me as we have a lot ahead of us 

Cheers 

Ondrej


----------



## IFM

I'm working a new piece and this violin is a perfect fit. I think my favorite interface feature is your KS reset when released so I only have to press one. Some of my lines need a more aggressive first note so the Sustain articulation has just that. It requires very little editing...just some minor velocity tweaks here and there and you've got a great violin line. I can't wait for the expansion now!
Chris


----------



## Baron Greuner

....


----------



## drumman

Hey, Virharmonic guys -- of the people who bought this instrument, there must be two general camps: those who know/play violin, and those who don't (and some in between, of course). I'm in the "don't" camp. Like in the big tent with a flag on top. So I'm pleased as can be with the playability of this instrument!

I don't know what proportion of players vs. non-players your customers are and who you therefore have to make the happiest, but as a non-player, my "vote" is to continue making it "play itself" as much as possible. To introduce key switches and this and that, I would instantly become rather lost as to what I would need to do to make it sound good. I totally get why the violin players here are suggesting key switches and stuff to make more flexibility (and I envy their abilities). I'm just hoping you will continue with the *ease of use* and simplicity you have so skillfully created with this first version, i.e., really few controls, and so simple that even I (your most bone-headed customer, I'm sure) can make real sounding string lines. Making it continue to be its own performer will most likely keep my wallet open. 

I don't envy how you are going to do this, but you obviously know what you are doing and have certainly raised the bar in sample libraries. I wish you tons of success as you develop future expansions/instruments.

And Happy (soon to be) New Year to you and everyone here!


----------



## Virharmonic

drumman said:


> Hey, Virharmonic guys -- of the people who bought this instrument, there must be two general camps: those who know/play violin, and those who don't (and some in between, of course). I'm in the "don't" camp. Like in the big tent with a flag on top. So I'm pleased as can be with the playability of this instrument!
> 
> I don't know what proportion of players vs. non-players your customers are and who you therefore have to make the happiest, but as a non-player, my "vote" is to continue making it "play itself" as much as possible. To introduce key switches and this and that, I would instantly become rather lost as to what I would need to do to make it sound good. I totally get why the violin players here are suggesting key switches and stuff to make more flexibility (and I envy their abilities). I'm just hoping you will continue with the *ease of use* and simplicity you have so skillfully created with this first version, i.e., really few controls, and so simple that even I (your most bone-headed customer, I'm sure) can make real sounding string lines. Making it continue to be its own performer will most likely keep my wallet open.
> 
> I don't envy how you are going to do this, but you obviously know what you are doing and have certainly raised the bar in sample libraries. I wish you tons of success as you develop future expansions/instruments.
> 
> And Happy (soon to be) New Year to you and everyone here!



Again guys, Thank you for all the words of encouragement. It is much appreciated.

If there is definitely one thing we plan to do, it is to keep it just as playable live as now. Concept proofing was a nightmare, but we have it nailed, so no compromise on that from us. It is called a soul capture series, because we want it to be a performer, "Not a virtual instrument". So expansions will come, we will enable more controls, but we will make sure that they are working in the same fashion as now. You force them on the performer, if you want something different then the performer, but as the library evolves, so will the performer, so no need to worry Drumman, we will keep it just as easy to play as now 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you everybody for amazing 2015 and we would like to Thank you for all your support, help, opinions, even complaints and suggestions  as they do drive us forward and we would like to wish you Happy New Year 2016, lots of luck, success and primarily good health from all of us at Virharmonic!


----------



## tack

Virharmonic said:


> You force them on the performer, if you want something different then the performer, but as the library evolves, so will the performer, so no need to worry Drumman, we will keep it just as easy to play as now


I am really looking forward to seeing how the automagical performer evolves with the new capabilities. It sounds like an impossible feat requiring both mind reading and influence over spacetime.


----------



## drumman

Virharmonic said:


> If there is definitely one thing we plan to do, it is to keep it just as playable live as now... no need to worry Drumman, we will keep it just as easy to play as now



Ah, thanks for the reply. I will sleep well tonight!


----------



## MrCambiata

I'm certainly going to get this soon, especially after realizing how much devotion is involved from the developers for further updating and polishing their product.


----------



## mickeyl

Ya, not only is the product of exceptional quality, but also their transparent communication and support! <..> & <...>, something to learn from!


----------



## tav.one

I wonder why I didn't click on this thread for over a month, I think mainly because I didn't need a violin solo & had already bought much gear & libraries recently, but after repeated mentions on the forum, I decided to check it. Did I mention I didn't need a Solo Violin? suddenly (this) Violin was what I needed the most in my life. Wow! this is magical.

Missed the discount & bought this from my wedding savings (The groom will not enter the ceremony on a horse now ).


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

itstav said:


> Missed the discount & bought this from my wedding savings (The groom will not enter the ceremony on a horse now ).


 

At least you have free accompaniment for your wedding singer now! 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## erica-grace

Hey - I have a question.

So, is it possible to apply this technology and programming to sections? I am wondering what good recorded string sections would sound like with this engine?


----------



## Craig Sharmat

erica-grace said:


> Hey - I have a question.
> 
> So, is it possible to apply this technology and programming to sections? I am wondering what good recorded string sections would sound like with this engine?



It's sort of been done already, 8dio takes a somewhat similar approach with their strings, many have natural arcs and they have all the expression stuff done for you already (like with BV I turn it off so I can ride my levels). This is why I use 8dio a lot for my strings, to me it has the most natural expression (it has other issues but I generally can look past them).


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi Guys

Thank you for all the kind words over the New Year period. We are now back at work and pushing the development of the cello and the expansion forward 



erica-grace said:


> Hey - I have a question.
> 
> So, is it possible to apply this technology and programming to sections? I am wondering what good recorded string sections would sound like with this engine?



At a later stage we have a plan for sections as well, but for 2016 we will concentrate on Solo strings, at least until all the expansions are out.

PS: Thank you for all the tracks and all the ideas. We are going to give you first sneak peek on the Cello and Expansion 1 as soon as we can (probably a month or so)


----------



## paulmatthew

Nice!


----------



## tav.one

I created a solo violin piece of Indian National Anthem.

No beautiful harmony, counterpoints or orchestration like you all did, this is just solo performance of my bohemian friend.


----------



## LamaRose

itstav said:


> I created a solo violin piece of Indian National Anthem.
> 
> No beautiful harmony, counterpoints or orchestration like you all did, this is just solo performance of my bohemian friend.



A great attribute of this violin is being able to pull off that live vibe, just as you created here... sounding as if you chanced upon this guy playing violin, pulled out your smartphone and started recording.


----------



## JC_

Just wanted to say well done and I'm hoping to pick this up soon! The demos I've heard so far are some of the most inspired demos I've heard in a while. You can tell that it is probably a joy to use just from the demos alone.


----------



## pderbidge

I sooo wish I could have justified picking this up during the pre-release but after spending almost 5k this last year in new VI's I just couldn't. Now if it was a Cello then I would definitely have picked it up cause that is what I am looking for at the moment. I don't know if it's been asked but how far off would we be lucky enough to see a Cello being released? If it's not in the too distant future I might just hold off on purchasing a cello right now.


----------



## drumman

pderbidge said:


> I sooo wish I could have justified picking this up during the pre-release but after spending almost 5k this last year in new VI's I just couldn't. Now if it was a Cello then I would definitely have picked it up cause that is what I am looking for at the moment. I don't know if it's been asked but how far off would we be lucky enough to see a Cello being released? If it's not in the too distant future I might just hold off on purchasing a cello right now.



Cello is next. Post #85.


----------



## pderbidge

drumman said:


> Cello is next. Post #85.


Thanks drumman. I can't believe how much this thread has exploded since I last checked it out. If I would have checked back sooner I may have just bought this at the pre-order price after hearing all these incredible demos. I may still get this regardless of missing the pre-order (story of my life)


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> I think that you can use the breath controller in the same sense as the keyboard as long as you can assign your Breath strength to Velocity in your controller or if you have anything else which is velocity sensitive in which case you could assign your breath to CC11. I'm just not sure how would you assign the force keys etc. I never used a breath controller, so I can't guarantee how well will it perform there. The key design was for standard keyboard, but I also don't see why it wouldn't work with it



Has anyone tried this?
As I am interested to acquire the tecontrol breathcontroller which could be used for this violin as well.
What my concern is, if the breathcontroller is assigned to velocity via the deliverd software, and you play the keyboard that both now are assigned to velocity which can create oddities, or not?

The value of using the breathcontroller with the violin is there, because when playing a swell towards a next note is now only possible via hitting a note harder. But you hear a different attack and dynamic from the start.

Hopefully someone with a breathcontroller and bohemian violin is willing to try it out?

And/ or can we expect in the updates of Virharmonic the earlier requested forms of flexibility with assigning some of the 'performer' cc's to user defined controllers?

Yes, Ondrej, I keep asking you things because I realy like the bohemian violin and all its potential for an excellent end result.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Baron Greuner

....


----------



## Hanu_H

I don't know if this has already been answered many times...but is there any difference using this library on UVI or Falcon?

-Hannes


----------



## P.N.

According to previous posts, no. Both will offer the same features.


----------



## Hanu_H

P.N. said:


> According to previous posts, no. Both will offer the same features.


Can someone confirm this? Would like to know before I purchase this beautiful library. I am not familiar with UVI at all, so is the Falcon like full Kontakt and UVI like Kontakt Player or what is the difference with the two? UVI is free I guess?

Thanks.

-Hannes


----------



## Wes Antczak

AFAIK, and based on personal use, both are the same in terms of this library. Falcon is way beyond UVI player in terms of sound design options and I highly recommend it. But basically when you use Bohemian within Falcon you are mainly using a tabbed view that replicates exactly what you see in UVI Workstation. Which is to say, you do not lose anything if you only have the Workstation.


----------



## drumman

Hanu_H said:


> Can someone confirm this? Would like to know before I purchase this beautiful library. I am not familiar with UVI at all, so is the Falcon like full Kontakt and UVI like Kontakt Player or what is the difference with the two? UVI is free I guess?



Like Wes says, you do not lose anything by using UVI vs. Falcon. Falcon just goes beyond UVI for other stuff. This is a long thread, but it has been mentioned a few times along the way that UVI gives you full playability of Bohemian Violin. UVI is free.


----------



## Hanu_H

Thanks guys. Gonna buy it tomorrow. 

Cheers,

-Hannes


----------



## zvenx

Can't believe I am only now hearing about this library and clearly missed the pre-release price....This sounds fantastic......definitely will buy this soon.
rsp


----------



## drumman

zvenx said:


> Can't believe I am only now hearing about this library and clearly missed the pre-release price....This sounds fantastic......definitely will buy this soon.
> rsp



Yeah, bummer if you missed the pre-release price, but still cheaper now than it will be after all the expansions are done (see Post #326).


----------



## zvenx

True.
thanks
rsp


----------



## markleake

Silence-is-Golden said:


> As I am interested to acquire the tecontrol breathcontroller which could be used for this violin as well.
> What my concern is, if the breathcontroller is assigned to velocity via the deliverd software, and you play the keyboard that both now are assigned to velocity which can create oddities, or not?
> 
> The value of using the breathcontroller with the violin is there, because when playing a swell towards a next note is now only possible via hitting a note harder. But you hear a different attack and dynamic from the start.
> 
> Hopefully someone with a breathcontroller and bohemian violin is willing to try it out?
> 
> And/ or can we expect in the updates of Virharmonic the earlier requested forms of flexibility with assigning some of the 'performer' cc's to user defined controllers?



Hi Silence-is-Golden. You could use a breath controller for this kind of instrument, but there really isn't any point. You would just loose functionality due to having no easy method to access the control key-switches/force keys.

I doubt that will change much in the future either, and for good reason. Having used the instrument, I can say that it is specifically designed to be playable and expressive *without* any extra CC controller input, and succeeds wonderfully at doing that.

Given that easy CC control is the main benefit of a breath controller, I really do struggle to how a breath controller will contribute much, unless you are not a keyboard player. This violin is a different kind of instrument than what you may be used to playing in the past.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Hi Mark,
I am referring to the tecontrol breathcontroller in usage, not an akai ewi or similar windcontroller.
In that way in keep full keyboard functionality.

Maybe there is no one yet who has the setup I refer to, and therefore I will simply order the tecontroller and find out.
The tecontrol is useful anyway for wind libraries.

If my idea works I will try and post it to show the possibilities. Violin players can do these wonderful dynamics whilst playing one note only ( or more offcourse) , and as the bohemian is now( curious about the upcoming q1 update), expressive as it already is, will add to its fantasic sound and expressiveness ( in my view)


----------



## Guy Rowland

Silence-is-Golden said:


> If my idea works I will try and post it to show the possibilities. Violin players can do these wonderful dynamics whilst playing one note only ( or more offcourse) , and as the bohemian is now( curious about the upcoming q1 update), expressive as it already is, will add to its fantasic sound and expressiveness ( in my view)



Maybe I'm missing your point, but that reads like you're not really getting how this library works. You have no control over anything when playing an individual note - all you control (by note velocity, speed and context) is what sort of articulation the note is going to be. Everything else is baked in, and its a primary reason why the library sounds as authentic as it does. I can think of only two applications for a breath controller - one would be to control volume (in my experience with Bohemain that doesn't require very much massaging at all as it tends to break the illusion rather than add to it) and the other would be to control the note velocity which triggers which articulations get played. I can't play any wind instruments so I may feel differently if I did, but it seems rather like replacing a car steering wheel with canoe paddle rigged up to the axles... I guess you could do it, but can't begin to imagine why anyone would want to.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Guy Rowland said:


> I can't play any wind instruments so I may feel differently if I did, but it seems rather like replacing a car steering wheel with canoe paddle rigged up to the axles... I guess you could do it, but can't begin to imagine why anyone would want to.



As in several of your walkthroughs ( or fumble throughs as you once put it ) your sense of humour is enjoyable.

I believe I do get this library as I am currently using it, and as you say, its authenticity is there and to me it is, finally, a solo violin that actually sounds as a solo violin.

The thing I am after may not be possible indeed as this library is setup with its ' performer'. Which is one of its merits why it sounds as it does.
I think it is a common practise for a violin, or violins if its a section, to be able to make a crescendo. In Lass f.e. it is done by using the modwheel as we all know too well. Thats what I hope to achieve, and even though it is now ahead of the various updates that will come, I would like to fiddle around with options and see if it adds to a real violin emulation. And therefore possibly of benefit to more users.
No big deal, just some experimentations that hopefully pays off..... or not. And if it doesn't pay off I will throw away my pedals and start using the steering wheel again.


----------



## Guy Rowland

I prophesy you will stick with the steering wheel... 

The crescendos are the arcs in Bohemian, so it's all there when the right articulation is triggered, so you don't need the modwheel. All you could do is accentuate them a little with the blunt instrument of volume, but that has to be done with great care I've found - a very gentle bit of fader-riding afterwards.

I did a very short sketch with Bohemian the other day that I rather like - I found composing with it really rewarding.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ycyt426c3nxht04/November WIP.wav?dl=0


----------



## markleake

Silence-is-Golden said:


> No big deal, just some experimentations that hopefully pays off..... or not.


I suspect it won't pay off, as we've said, because there is no control via CC. That includes for crescendos.

I think you may be missing the point of what Guy and I are saying. The violin is controlled by velocity, speed and legato playing style, and Ondrej has stated at various times in this thread that this is not going to change, in any major way anyway.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Guy Rowland said:


> I prophesy you will stick with the steering wheel...



if I do not succeed then surely I will bow to thee, oh nostradamus of virtual instruments.
.

And seriously: I didn't yet play enough with the different arc's apperently and that may achieve this. So thanks for the pointer.

When I have time later today I will give your violin piece a good listen. So, much appreciated for posting it for us.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Here is an example of a more eastern style music (in one take with a few tweaks) with the bohemian violin. Just basic stuff in playing around, a drone and a hovering line above. Howeverrrrrrrr....... it shows also my wish for more control, if possible, to make short/long crescendo's or decrescendo's. If not... no problemo as Arnold would say. It is just a wish.

@Guy Rowland : I am very cautious with making comments on anothers music because as a principle I respect everyones ways, feelings of what they like/wish to hear and create, as well as their career accomplishments. With the utmost care I dare to say: you may be on to something interesting. It sounds as you say as a sketch, but with interesting ideas, and the contrasts with piano, deep celli/basses, and the violin may become something very appealing.
NB: if you didn't want any comments at all just pm me (or shout it off the roofs for being such an imposter) and I will edit it all out as a good sensor would.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

Guy Rowland said:


> I did a very short sketch with Bohemian the other day that I rather like - I found composing with it really rewarding.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ycyt426c3nxht04/November WIP.wav?dl=0


 

Guy, that's a beautiful sketch!
I love the sound of the violin in the first 50 seconds of your demo.

What kind of violin articulation are you using at 0:51? I really don't like the sound of that note. After that, the note transitions sound somewhat disconnected/counter-intuitive, if I may say so. Are those transitions generated automatically by the software, or did you put the notes together yourself?

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## pdub

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Here is an example of a more eastern style music (in one take with a few tweaks) with the bohemian violin. Just basic stuff in playing around, a drone and a hovering line above. Howeverrrrrrrr....... it shows also my wish for more control, if possible, to make short/long crescendo's or decrescendo's. If not... no problemo as Arnold would say. It is just a wish.
> 
> @Guy Rowland : I am very cautious with making comments on anothers music because as a principle I respect everyones ways, feelings of what they like/wish to hear and create, as well as their career accomplishments. With the utmost care I dare to say: you may be on to something interesting. It sounds as you say as a sketch, but with interesting ideas, and the contrasts with piano, deep celli/basses, and the violin may become something very appealing.
> NB: if you didn't want any comments at all just pm me (or shout it off the roofs for being such an imposter) and I will edit it all out as a good sensor would.



Love it!


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thank you Silence and Jerome. S-I-G - of course comments quite welcome and appreciated, though I guess we shouldn't go too far down the thread-derailing route - it's definitely a sketch I want to return to flesh out when I have 80 less other things vying for my attention. Thought your experiments sounded superb, and the fast turns are working really well there, especially considering that its not the strongest suit of the library in version 1.0. 1'42 sounds really terrific, the fast run afterwards pretty good considering 1.0 - is that all on auto, did you have to tweak much?

Jerome - it's mostly auto, but I did tweak the note velocities a little and just a couple of forced artics at the end, which may be what you don't like. I just checked '51s artic (the G3?), and it's an up bow sustain ff. There's a couple of forced sustains on the two C4s on the next bar after that, and a diminuendo to finish.

(edit - just in case anyone is wondering, the final doubled notes are the LASS FC viola not the Bohemian; other strings Sable and then there's the good ol' Emotional Piano. Enough derailing from me...)


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

Guy Rowland said:


> Jerome - it's mostly auto, but I did tweak the note velocities a little and just a couple of forced artics at the end, which may be what you don't like. I just checked '51s artic (the G3?), and it's an up bow sustain ff. There's a couple of forced sustains on the two C4s on the next bar after that, and a diminuendo to finish.
> 
> (edit - just in case anyone is wondering, the final doubled notes are the LASS FC viola not the Bohemian; other strings Sable and then there's the good ol' Emotional Piano. Enough derailing from me...)


 
Thanks Guy!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

yes, you're right Guy. this thread may run the risk of too much heading into other matters. Back to the topic.

The short piece was without much tweaking afterwards. During playing I use the "forced" keyswitches to vary crescendo/diminuendo and thereby creating longer notes (as by your suggestion). The vibrato also changes with the different arcs and velocities which increases the realism which is why this is such a lovely library in becoming.
The runs were still on auto. No switching to spiccato's. 

All this means that if Virharmonic uses the same approach and sample quality with the cello (and viola later?) we all will have one heck of a solo string library at our disposal.
Kuddo's to Virharmonic for pushing the boundaries further!

NB: when I played around with my to be experiment with the tecontrol I will post an example if there is any real benefit. Otherwise......no more canoeing for me.


----------



## markleake

Silence-is-Golden said:


>




Wonderful piece SIG. It shows the capability of the violin very well.... pretty much you can have it as exposed as you want to, and it still sounds great. You had me going with the first few notes though.... I thought it was going to be a Star Wars violin solo!! :D


----------



## DanielBeijbom

Hey guys!

Here's a track I wrote featuring the violin. I have to say, what a fantastic instrument. It's been a while since I had this much fun with a library. So easy to use, and sounds amazing. Really loving it  

Cheers


----------



## Virharmonic

Beautiful work Daniel. Thank you for sharing. I've added it to our demos.

We have been seeing a lot of tracks on here and they are all awesome guys. Thank you. It is great to see you sharing your works here as well as discussing your practices and how you use the library. We are taking all that in and making sure that expansion 1 broadens the horizons of this library even beyond the original concept as your ideas are shaping the expansion as well.

Cheers
Ondrej


----------



## markleake

A great piece Daniel. Thanks for posting it. I think your track shows how easy it is to add fantastic sounding focus and drama to a track just by adding the Bohemian Violin.


----------



## DanielBeijbom

markleake said:


> A great piece Daniel. Thanks for posting it. I think your track shows how easy it is to add fantastic sounding focus and drama to a track just by adding the Bohemian Violin.


Thanks so much!


----------



## marklaukkanen

Here's a track I made to try out the Bohemian Violin as well as some other new libraries I bought recently. Absolutely love the playability of the Bohemian, so intuitive, and the sound is just gorgeous to my ears.


----------



## catibi79

My new track .I using Bohemian Violin, Damage and some libraries from Spitfire Audio.

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>


----------



## EvilDragon

^^^^ Great!

The trills at 3:00 onward need some massaging, they sound the least realistic in the whole piece.


----------



## mickeyl

Wow! Sounds good. Is that the felt piano?


----------



## catibi79

mickeyl said:


> Wow! Sounds good. Is that the felt piano?


Thanks Mickeyl. The piano is Braunschweig Upright from Imperfect Samples.


----------



## mickeyl

catibi79 said:


> Thanks Mickeyl. The piano is Braunschweig Upright from Imperfect Samples.


D'oh! That's in a great room / mix, I didn't recognize it although it's one of my favorite pianos.


----------



## catibi79

EvilDragon said:


> ^^^^ Great!
> 
> The trills at 3:00 onward need some massaging, they sound the least realistic in the whole piece.



Thanks EvilDragon .I also do not like the trills.  But when I have time I make corrections.


----------



## catibi79

mickeyl said:


> D'oh! That's in a great room, I didn't recognize it although it's my favorite piano.


 Me too.


----------



## LamaRose

This is a short sketch utilizing the lower dynamics. The piano accompaniment is pretty mundane, but it was something to vamp over:


----------



## Zhao Shen

itstav said:


> Did I mention I didn't need a Solo Violin? suddenly (this) Violin was what I needed the most in my life.


Sample libraries in a nutshell.


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you guys for all the kind words above  and the tracks. They are awesome guys and we love to come on VIC every so often and listen to all your tracks.

To keep you posted about the development, here is a quick update. 

We are working on the Cello at the moment and we will announce more about it next month and we are also hard at work on the massive Expansion 1 with more bow types and on bow legato, so our virtual performer has more to draw on and expand "his" performing capabilities. Of course in keeping with our philosophy it will be as easy to use as is the current version. We will keep you posted and we will update this thread every so often with news  Thank you for your support.


----------



## IFM

I usually don't post tracks here but because this was written for the new album here is the pre-release version that uses the violin about 1/2 way through.


----------



## tboston007

Hey Everyone, first and foremost I am really liking this library for sketching out ideas, it is inspiring! 

I am however having a pretty major issue loading cubase projects (8.5) with the violin in the session. It takes like 2 minutes to load, it just seems to hang there. Don't know if this is more of a UVI issue or the instrument. Anyone have any issues in cubase loading with the bohemian violin?
Thanks!


----------



## Guy Rowland

tboston007 said:


> Hey Everyone, first and foremost I am really liking this library for sketching out ideas, it is inspiring!
> 
> I am however having a pretty major issue loading cubase projects (8.5) with the violin in the session. It takes like 2 minutes to load, it just seems to hang there. Don't know if this is more of a UVI issue or the instrument. Anyone have any issues in cubase loading with the bohemian violin?
> Thanks!



Not here - it's not super-quick but probably something more like 20 secs (on an SSD).


----------



## LamaRose

Guy Rowland said:


> Not here - it's not super-quick but probably something more like 20 secs (on an SSD).



+1 I'm getting around 10 sec in Logic X via a 2015 MBP SSD. A 2014 model would probably hit around that 20 sec mark. But the violin is noticeably slower loading than everything else.


----------



## tboston007

Thanks for the response @Guy Rowland & @LamaRose! I notice the main theme in both your posts is SSD. I have a HD 7200 from Glyph but I do understand that the SSD drive is gonna be faster for libraries. I will do some more tests.


----------



## Jaybee

15.29 secs in Reaper X64 from click to 100% loaded (got the stopwatch out ) That's on an 850 EVO SSD internal *but* my Mobo only supports SATA2. Using the latest UVI player. 

I wish you could purge the samples like Kontakt. Loading it in from a previously saved purged state would be much faster.


----------



## cAudio

tboston007 said:


> Thanks for the response @Guy Rowland & @LamaRose! I notice the main theme in both your posts is SSD. I have a HD 7200 from Glyph but I do understand that the SSD drive is gonna be faster for libraries. I will do some more tests.


Hi, it loads in less than 15 sec here from a Freecom HD 7200 via FW800.

Edit: Correction, thats if its loaded into ram. It actually takes a while when I load it the first time.


----------



## cAudio

Here's one of many tracks I've made with this instrument since I got it earlier this week. A very inspiring library and I'm looking forward to the expansions and the cello!

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>


----------



## milesito

relatively Slower on the 1st load, but faster on all subsequent...tried it on my mbp, imac, and pc slave - all w/ ssd's.


----------



## HiEnergy

For me loading the violin into Falcon takes about 80 seconds.
The computer is an older i7 with 8 gig of RAM running on Windows 8.1, the disk is a WD "red" 2TB HDD (internal SATA)


----------



## constaneum

I'm on core i5 2nd gen with 16GB RAM and I'm running on SSD. Loading the instrument takes less than 10 seconds.


----------



## Baron Greuner

....


----------



## cAudio

Baron Greuner said:


> FYI, I just completed transferring the Bohemian over to the iMac (32 GB Ram). The UVI workstation is on the internal SSD of the iMac and the library is on an external Sandisk Extreme Pro via a Black Magic Multidock.
> 
> Tested the loading quite a few times. Average load is about 4 to 5 seconds on Logic Pro X.




4-5 seconds? Who has time for that?


----------



## muk

Finally found the time to finish a track with and for the Bohemian violin:



The violin takes five or six seconds to load on my system.


----------



## playz123

muk said:


> Finally found the time to finish a track with and for the Bohemian violin:
> 
> The violin takes five or six seconds to load on my system.


Lovely. And what piano and cello did you use??


----------



## muk

Thank you Frank. The piano is the Garritan CFX, the Cello the Harmonic Subtones Emotional Cello.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Hello Virhamonic,
How are things going on the release and development end?
Q1 is almost done you know...

Dare to say when we may see it appear?

Thanks!


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hello Virhamonic,
> How are things going on the release and development end?
> Q1 is almost done you know...
> 
> Dare to say when we may see it appear?
> 
> Thanks!




We are hard at work on our end . Expansion 1 for the violin is in the end a bit larger then was originally planned by actually quite a large extent :D (more of an Original Expansion 1 and half of Expansion 2 combined thanks to your requests and feedback  ) but we are doing all we can to get it out asap with more information coming out as soon as Beta is handed to our testers which should happen at some point in March.

We are also pushing through on the cello (the two projects are currently running simultaneously at equal priority) and we expect to have more information about that by the end of February as the Cello is coming out a bit before the Expansion 1 for the Violin as was mentioned during the launch of the Bohemian Violin. Viola and 2nd Violin releases will have to wait until at least expansion 1 for Bohemian Violin and Cello are out to make sure that we adhere to our timetable and to make sure that the evolution of existing Soul capture libraries are not hindered by new releases.

Thank you guys for all the feedback, ideas and comments. They have helped us in adjusting the Expansion 1 plan and although it made it much bigger then we planned originally, we are happy to work on this project in this way with you so please keep it coming.

So to summarize - we are flat out running on steam and coffee and are looking forward to sharing more info and screen casts with you towards the end of February with regards to the Cello and the Violin Expansion will be fully revealed in March if all goes to plan.

Warm Regards

Ondrej
Virharmonic


----------



## NoamL

Hi Ondrej & everyone at Virharmonic,

I'm late to the party but..... *This. Sounds. Real.*

Not "good enough for directors." Not "excellent for samples." It sounds REAL. I am a cellist and it sounds like, well, _there's a violinist playing._

Not a master violinist, sometimes her initial bow-speed is hesitant when she changes bows, almost like she is sight reading? 

BUT. You are a quantum leap ahead of every one else. This is the first string library where I hear *BOWING. *At all.

Every other solo string library that I've heard (such as for instance Spitfire Artisan Cello, Cinesamples Tina Guo Cello)... they are very expressive libraries and the shaping of individual notes is everything one could ask for, but the legato sounds infinite even when they proclaim they have captured up and down bow samples.

By starting with the bowing you have captured the soul of the violin. The slurred playing is really getting close to fooling my ears into thinking it's a slightly awkward real performance. The fast detaché playing and the spritely spiccato-derived runs, simply sound like a real violinist period.

I am saving up to buy this starting right now. Actually I better save for the cello too!!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> So to summarize - we are flat out running on steam and coffee and are looking forward to sharing more info and screen casts with you towards the end of February with regards to the Cello and the Violin Expansion will be fully revealed in March if all goes to plan.



Sounds good Ondreij,
Thank you for the response.

Looking forward to the new contents, hopefully this one is with portamento, staccato, and non vibrato patches!

Add: my option with the breath-controller didn't work out for a technical reason, velocity is not an assignable cc. 
Maybe my suggestion/ wish is implemented in another way?


----------



## constaneum

Almost end of February 2016 and just to follow up on the info regarding Expansion 1 and the Cello. Any update? =)


----------



## Virharmonic

I'm just playing around with the Cello samples  and they sound superb!

We will update you all shortly. We are prepping a concise update including all the info for the Violin and the Cello including the Expansion Detail List and closer detail on Release date for the Expansion. We plan to do it at some point next week.

Thanks Guys - Ondrej


----------



## constaneum

Damn !! Can't wait to hear the Cello preview !! Hahahah !


----------



## Virharmonic

As Promised - here is the latest update regarding our Soul Capture Series. We are now ready to release details about what is included in Expansion 1 !!! In terms of Sample count, the expansion adds around the same amount of samples of the Original version, but don't worry the size doesn't double 

http://www.virharmonic.com/newsletter/

The Newsletter contains all that we can release at the moment. Feel free to contact us or discuss it here and we look forward to sharing more info with you later in March 

Not long now.....


Best Regards
Ondrej


----------



## Rob Elliott

Great news. Take any time necessary to get it right. Looking forward to the updates and cello.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> As Promised - here is the latest update regarding our Soul Capture Series. We are now ready to release details about what is included in Expansion 1 !!! In terms of Sample count, the expansion adds around the same amount of samples of the Original version, but don't worry the size doesn't double
> 
> http://www.virharmonic.com/newsletter/
> 
> The Newsletter contains all that we can release at the moment. Feel free to contact us or discuss it here and we look forward to sharing more info with you later in March
> 
> Not long now.....
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> Ondrej


Good news indeed. More short articulations are very welcome. And the the on bow legato will also be happily used.
Is there also planned for this update the flexibility in using cc's or other ways to control certain aspects of the 'performer'?

And to ask specifically: portamento, which expension pack? And non-vibrato bowings as well?

And if the cello will have the similar approach that will be a must have!
Setting aside the money already.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Sounds terrific. And as Rob said, taking a bit longer to get it right (and with even more than promised) is FINE.


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you guys for the words of support  I'm really excited to introduce the complete onbow legato with slurs and fingered variations based on phrase, interval and mood and I'm sure you will like the final result 




Silence-is-Golden said:


> Good news indeed. More short articulations are very welcome. And the the on bow legato will also be happily used.
> Is there also planned for this update the flexibility in using cc's or other ways to control certain aspects of the 'performer'?
> 
> And to ask specifically: portamento, which expension pack? And non-vibrato bowings as well?
> 
> And if the cello will have the similar approach that will be a must have!
> Setting aside the money already.



Portamento is definitely coming, but not until EXP2. We are looking into making it as on bow and bow changed and by itself it will be a huge part of EXP2. Portamento should be used less often then usual slurred and fingered legato as it is a spice best applied sparely, but we also want to make sure that when you apply it - it needs to sound terrific. 

Non-Vibrato sustains are a more difficult one to fit into the concept as we are sampling the performer. Violinist will rarely play a long sustained note none vibrato thus we are definitely adding more progressive vibrato types and bow types which come natural to the player. As an example we can look at the material for EXP1 where each one of the new bow types/Articulations have different amount of vibrato and types of vibrato which is also affected by the dynamics, but if we do end up doing a completely non vibrato sustains it will come in EXP3 if users request it after they had the chance to play the performer with EXP1 and EXP2. Personally I would probably prefer to concentrate on some of the rarer articulations not commonly found in Virtual instruments and work on implementing them into the performer for EXP3, but if you guys still feel the need for non vibrato sustains we will add them.

In terms of CC control - We are still making the library as easy to use as the current version, so regardless what version you are in (Base, EXP1 or 2 or 3) you will still not need to concentrate on control as the performer will always do most of the work for you. We are working on flexibility of assigning the integrated features, but I'm very confident that past EXP1 you will not need CC data in the normal sense as already shown in Base version of the library. CC11 will remain for Volume control as present already and Sustain pedal and other CCs will be optional for those who really want to dive deep, but really not required for achieving great results.

In terms of Cello - it has exactly the same approach. Cello will come in Version 1 (origins of Improv) as soon as it is ready


----------



## resound

Looking forward to the expansion and the cello!


----------



## Rob Elliott

To the degree I can have many more 'dynamics' (pfp, ppmfpp, pppffppp etc.) I would be a happy camper. Natural played 'blooms' that can work seamlessly into legato multisamples. I am never please with using CC7 to fade in a first note of any expressive line. Sure there are many libraries that have 'dynamics' in the solo strings but seem to struggle on that second note transition from it. Just wishing out loud.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

While not perfect (yet) It is my go to solo violin and gets a lot of play here. Blends very well with the Tina Guo cello and seems to always fit well into a track if I need an expressive not too quick violin. Glad I purchased it.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Personally I would probably prefer to concentrate on some of the rarer articulations not commonly found in Virtual instruments and work on implementing them into the performer for EXP3, but if you guys still feel the need for non vibrato sustains we will add th


Hopefully more users will request the non vibrato articulations because in my view, or more importantly use, they apply to various musical styles that will hopefully all will become within reach of this violin vi.
Classical styles like barok or renainsance all use regularly non vibratos, as well as some eastern oriented music can make use of alternating, or regulating vibrato.

Which is also why I am requesting portamento. I see that it is a bowing that is normally used for specific moments, and yet I hope ( as I demonstrated with that demo) that this is also a good violin for eastern music. And if it will be a good portamento ( which you Ondrej , indicate will be excellent ) it could prove to be used extensively for that part of the musical worlds.

So here is one sincere plea for non-vibrato bowings!

If needed I will start a new separate thread with a poll...
( no , just kidding)

Addition: also non-vibratos will become useful if this violin, cello and later a viola will be highly usable for trio/ quartet writing.


----------



## P.N.

I was wondering if someone already mencioned tremolo, or how useful would it be in a solo violin lyrical phrase. It would most likely have to be a forced articulation like the pizzicatos, but it could be interesting.
I'm pretty sure trills were already mencioned though.
A big thank you to Virharmonic for keeping us updated.


----------



## LamaRose

Silence-is-Golden said:


> So here is one sincere plea for non-vibrato bowings!



Have you tried using the diminuendo keyswitch? It can be effective for nv notes.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Yes, for sure. It is indeed to only option now to have 'non'-vibrato. However it is mostly in the lower dynamics.


----------



## Brendon Williams

What an amazingly playable instrument! Here's the keyboardist in my band playing a passage from our upcoming album using Bohemian Violin:


----------



## EvilDragon

Well that was a neat run! :D


----------



## Rob Elliott

Yea - cool makes me want to play Zappa again.


----------



## owenave

Guy Rowland said:


> Mine too. This really is something. Easiest pre-order decision of the year.
> 
> Alexander - the virharmonic folks have answered these questions a fair bit around the different forums (and indeed Q1 is answered just a few posts up from yours - in short - no to modwheel, but it uses more than key velocity, and all expression is baked into the sounds which is hopefully more realistic than CC1 if everything else pays off). Q2 - at the moment that's the speed limit of the library, the next release will focus on faster performing.


Yes this one has my attention as well.... good thing I am not married ... I would be getting gripped at for buying library addiction lol.


----------



## owenave

Virharmonic said:


> We are hard at work on our end . Expansion 1 for the violin is in the end a bit larger then was originally planned by actually quite a large extent :D (more of an Original Expansion 1 and half of Expansion 2 combined thanks to your requests and feedback  ) but we are doing all we can to get it out asap with more information coming out as soon as Beta is handed to our testers which should happen at some point in March.
> 
> We are also pushing through on the cello (the two projects are currently running simultaneously at equal priority) and we expect to have more information about that by the end of February as the Cello is coming out a bit before the Expansion 1 for the Violin as was mentioned during the launch of the Bohemian Violin. Viola and 2nd Violin releases will have to wait until at least expansion 1 for Bohemian Violin and Cello are out to make sure that we adhere to our timetable and to make sure that the evolution of existing Soul capture libraries are not hindered by new releases.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the feedback, ideas and comments. They have helped us in adjusting the Expansion 1 plan and although it made it much bigger then we planned originally, we are happy to work on this project in this way with you so please keep it coming.
> 
> So to summarize - we are flat out running on steam and coffee and are looking forward to sharing more info and screen casts with you towards the end of February with regards to the Cello and the Violin Expansion will be fully revealed in March if all goes to plan.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej
> Virharmonic


I am excited about the cello... I was going to buy Emotional Cello... but I am waiting to hear and try yours.


----------



## LamaRose

The violin is working really well with some country/indie stuff I'm working on. Really looking forward to the updates and cello!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic guys....... we're waiting.......and waiting......and waiting.......



Edit: _Czardas is expected to launch in late April to early May, we will keep you posted._
Oh, I may have remembered that wrongly....

oh well, another month.......


----------



## Virharmonic

We have more "info" coming in next 2 weeks 

Thank you for your patience. It will be worth it


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> We have more "info" coming in next 2 weeks
> 
> Thank you for your patience. It will be worth it


Terrific!

Ps: I do practise patience, .....the aim of my ( possibly annoying) message was to keep this thread alive and keep the pressure on you

Also I am not one who lacks inspiration for the creation of new musical pieces so I have enough pieces in my mind waiting for a reasonable good emulation of a solo cello( and somehow the current available libs don't get me captured enough, despite good noises from users)
And since having experience with this violin I expect the cello to be quite as good.

And again I hope for non-vibrato patches as well for the cello


----------



## Rob Elliott

Super - thanks for the update. Take ALL the time you need - it will benefit all of us both short and long term.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting this library, 

Q. Can I use this library via* UVI-Falcon* instead of the UVI-Workstation ? I'm guessing it will appear in Falcon just like it would in *UVI-Workstation* ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

muziksculp said:


> I'm thinking about getting this library,
> 
> Q. Can I use this library via* UVI-Falcon* instead of the UVI-Workstation ? I'm guessing it will appear in Falcon just like it would in *UVI-Workstation* ?



Hi Muziksculp,

Yes, Bohemian Violin works in both UVI Workstation and UVI Falcon.

Warm Regards

Alex


----------



## muziksculp

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi Muziksculp,
> 
> Yes, Bohemian Violin works in both UVI Workstation and UVI Falcon.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,

Thanks for the feedback. 

All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## EvilDragon

All UVIW libs can be opened in Falcon.


----------



## lucky909091

Hello Virharmonic,

please do not feel to be under pressure. 
Your violin library is really a good and special one and please ignore all the voices calling for "give us the cello as soon as possible".
You did a really good job and I love the playability of your violin library. It is a very good work.

We (professional) composers have a lot of cello libraries (if we are in need of them) and we can keep coll and wait for your new cello library as long as you need to develop it.

So please take your time and do not follow the excited voices here. I will wait and most of your fans will wait, too.

Just do your job and develop the new cello library and take your time.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

lucky909091 said:


> Hello Virharmonic,
> 
> please do not feel to be under pressure.
> Your violin library is really a good and special one and please ignore all the voices calling for "give us the cello as soon as possible".
> You did a really good job and I love the playability of your violin library. It is a very good work.
> 
> We (professional) composers have a lot of cello libraries (if we are in need of them) and we can keep coll and wait for your new cello library as long as you need to develop it.
> 
> So please take your time and do not follow the excited voices here. I will wait and most of your fans will wait, too.
> 
> Just do your job and develop the new cello library and take your time.



Maybe you have lost your sense of humour?


----------



## lucky909091

...maybe...


----------



## owenave

Virharmonic said:


> We have more "info" coming in next 2 weeks
> 
> Thank you for your patience. It will be worth it


My mom always said that patience is a virtue...... 
Take the time it takes to make it right.


----------



## P.N.

I hate being "that guy"... really, i do. I'm patient, but also very curious... so...
I was wondering if there's any info regarding the new info. 
Thanks Virharmonic.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

P.N. said:


> I hate being "that guy"... really, i do. I'm patient, but also very curious... so...
> I was wondering if there's any info regarding the new info.
> Thanks Virharmonic.


I will join your camp PN...........

This violin is so well playable already that its future options will enhance greatly its usage.

Been working on a composition with only LASS and bohemian violin. Works fantastic!
So being so eager to receive the update is ment as a big compliment to Virharmonic for creating such a close(r) to reality violin that sounds beautifull, is very playable and will become more so with its new updates. Even though portamento is for the 2nd update I think that this update with fingered legato and its other additions will be very welcomed.

And again: the cello promises to be as good as this violin. SO what are we waiting for........???? haha

PS: we are not doing all the nitty gritty programming work, and adapting all those individual samples. It must be a hell of a job, so respect to you Virharmonic guys!


----------



## Virharmonic

Hello Everybody 

We have a cello taster coming next week  (if all goes well with encoding  ) and more news will come this month. We are buried in work and we have been waiting to have something more then just words to share, but we can ease your waiting by confirming that we are hard at work and more concrete, usable and enjoyable things then just words are coming very soon 

Cheers 

Ondrej


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> concrete, usable and enjoyable things


....those words sound like music to my ears.....


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

The folks over at Designing Music Now have managed to coax Ondrej away from working on the Soul Capture Series for a quick chat and review of the Bohemian Violin. If you fancy, you can check out the full review HERE

Interview


We will be back soonish 

Alex


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> The folks over at Designing Music Now have managed to coax Ondrej away from working on the Soul Capture Series for a quick chat and review of the Bohemian Violin. If you fancy, you can check out the full review HERE
> 
> Interview
> 
> 
> We will be back soonish
> 
> Alex



Nice interview.

Good luck with all the work for this year to you Virharmonic guys.


----------



## Virharmonic

We have promised to deliver something you can tinker with and play around while we finish off the Cello, something instead of just words..... As promised  here is the Cello Freebie and update on our progress.

http://www.virharmonic.com/newsletter (www.virharmonic.com/newsletter)


Enjoy 

Ondrej


----------



## N.Caffrey

Thank you. I downloaded it but I found out it doesn't work with Kontakt :/


----------



## Virharmonic

It works with the free UVI Workstation  which you can get from www.uvi.net

Regards

Ondrej


----------



## higgs

The bitesized Cello is nice. 

I long for longs...


----------



## RiffWraith

Getting a *UFS file isn't valid* error for the cello. Size is 770 MB (807,845,888 bytes)

The violin loads as expected.


----------



## Virharmonic

RiffWraith said:


> Getting a *UFS file isn't valid* error for the cello. Size is 770 MB (807,845,888 bytes)
> 
> The violin loads as expected.



Hi - If anybody is getting this error it is because their UVI Workstation is out of date. As it is a new encoding (fresh out of the oven so to speak  ) it needs a UVI Workstation 2.6.3+

I've just updated the minimum specs to make sure it is clearer. Thank you for pointing it out.

-------------------------------

Longing for longs :D - soon


----------



## LamaRose

Nice touch, Ondrej. And I'm sure it's a nifty and tasty freebie... For myself, I'm going to wait for the whole enchilada! And I'll add my voice to those few others in the thread urging you to take as much time as necessary to nail that cello. Attention to detail can not be rushed!


----------



## RiffWraith

Works now - cool.

This is not on you, obviously, but I really wish people would not make installers that install 3rd party sw and drivers without asking the user first. I cant really explain how friggin' annoying that is.


----------



## EvilDragon

I would suppose that's for safety - to cut down on support inquiries why something doesn't work, then it turns out last version of some drivers weren't installed. Pretty standard practice.


----------



## hendyb

any news on the violin 1st expansion and when can we expect to get it?


----------



## EvilDragon

After the cello is out - says so in the newsletter.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Is there an UVI update link? And if you update does it mean you have to go into iLk etc?


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

Baron Greuner said:


> Is there an UVI update link? And if you update does it mean you have to go into iLk etc?



You can update directly from www.uvi.net (bottom left hand corner of their website), you simply choose which os version your need and run the installer which will update your current version.

The Cello Freebie is an unlocked Library and does not require you to touch iLok license manager, but of course the drivers for iLok licence manager will be automatically updated to work with the newer UVI workstation 2.6.3+.

Hope that helps,

Alex


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I have *UVI Falcon*, unfortunately versions 1.1 and 1.1.1 will not work as a VST in Cubase Pro 8.5.15 neither would the Standalone version. (I get an error message). I'm on Windows 8.1. Falcon version 1.0 and 1.06 work OK on my system. So something has been changed either with the iLok/PACE component, or the actual coding of Falcon & UVI-Workstation.

Also to be noted that this is an issue experienced by a few Falcon users already, UVI is aware of it, and are working to find the cause, and fix it.

I also downloaded, and installed the latest version of the Free *UVI Workstation* on my PC, it also did not launch as a standalone. (Got an error message).

Here is the pic of the error message I get when I launch the latest version of the UVI-Workstation, a similar message appears when I launch Falcon 1.1.1 





I'm not sure if this is an issue with the latest iLok version, (but it could be very likely), or a Windows issue ? (maybe), anyways.. I hope UVI will fix this soon.

I'm surely not buying any UVI-based libraries until they fix this problem. Just wanted to warn others about it.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Virharmonic

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is an issue with the latest iLok version, (but it could be very likely), or a Windows issue ? (maybe), anyways.. I hope UVI will fix this soon.
> 
> I'm surely not buying any UVI-based libraries until they fix this problem. Just wanted to warn others about it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp




Hi Muziksculp,

If UVI has a bug they usually fix it very fast. Sadly I'm on Win10 64bit, so I can't test your setup exactly, but as far as UVI Workstation goes we have no known issues or reported issues excluding your case and we had a lot of people on the freebie, so if all UVI Windows users were affected we would have a lot of support emails, however that doesn't mean that there can't be a bug- simply that it might be a specific conflict 

Warning others is useful, but asking if others struggle with the same bug and how they fixed it is a bit better and more useful to all around . All platforms have the occasional bug, but UVI are exceptional at fixing bugs. Trying to reinstall UVI and Falcon would be the first point of call I would try. If you have already done so I would be contacting UVI (We will do so as well to find out if the issue is common and if there is any trouble shoot). Also please make sure that if you are using Avast or similar antivirus that it is up to date (easy to test if Antivirus is the culprit - Deactivate it for 10 min and try to run UVI) I had this problem for example 1 year ago when my Avast was out of date and was causing issues with some applications and it took me whole day to troubleshoot.

I hope the above is useful and please if others are having issues do let us know and please contact UVI so UVI can have material to bug search and fix it asap if it is something in their sampler, but so far we have no reports.

Also if other could report if they work ok that would be great. Thanks guys

EDIT - I've just now reinstalled UVI Workstation to the newest (live version on uvi.net) and I can not replicate the bug. Others on Win8 who could chip in ? as we are on Win10


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Virharmonic,

Yes, I have tried un-installing Falcon, and Re-Installing, but the problem is still present with verison 1.1 and 1.1.1

I have been trying to deal with this issue since Friday, when I updated Falcon from 1.06 (which was running fine) to 1.1.1 which did not run.

I already emailed UVI Support about my issue, and also was in touch with one of their developers. Which confirmed this to be an issue with some users. So, for now, I am just hoping this will be fixed soon.

I don't have any Virus Protection on my DAW-PC. So, it can't be anything like that causing the issue. 

I feel this could be either an iLok Pace version issue, or something to do with the latest coding of UVI-Workstation, and Falcon.

If anyone here has experienced this type of issue, please let me/us know.

I would also appreciate it if you would bring this issue to the attention of UVI, since this could have an impact on your UVI based libraries. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Virharmonic

Have you tried a completely clean install of PACE ? (ilok licence manager). If there is some driver conflict that could help it.

Clean install -
run *Installer Cleanup.exe* found in *LicenseSupportInstallerWin##.zip*. This utility will update the Windows registry and erase all License Support installer information. After *Installer Cleanup* completes, install *License Support Win##.exe* and use the *iLok License Manager*.



BitDefender can also be the culprit as that will clash with iLok (reference from iLok website)

Edit - we will definitely be in touch with UVI regarding your report, but I know that they are amazing at bug fixing, so I'm sure that if it is something in their software they will fix it very fast.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah definitely try completely reinstalling iLok support.


----------



## muziksculp

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah definitely try completely reinstalling iLok support.



Hi EvilDragon,

I appreciate your help, and recommendation, and I feel the issue I'm having with UVI Falcon might be closely related to iLok, so your recommendation is something I will try, but for now, since I have many other iLok products that work fine, I don't want to change anything in my iLok system until I hear from UVI-Tech.Support. 

Basically, I would like to hear an official fix procedure from them (hopefully soon), before making any further changes, testing, ..etc. to my system. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## EvilDragon

Nothing will happen with your other iLok'd products. Just reinstall the iLM and iLok driver from scratch, then log back in with your iLok account.


----------



## Virharmonic

EvilDragon said:


> Nothing will happen with your other iLok'd products. Just reinstall the iLM and iLok driver from scratch, then log back in with your iLok account.



EvilDragon is right. Reinstalling iLok support from scratch won't affect your other iLok products and if it is the culprit of the issue you might get it fixed before the official fix procedure is devised. I'm in touch with UVI as well, so if I get something concrete info in terms of official fix procedure I will repost it here as well in case somebody else has this issue.

In the mean time for everybody else, you can try the freebie before picking up one of our full libraries to make sure that UVI works on your system. It is one of the reasons we do freebies as it is very easy to trouble shoot them in case we need to.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Ondrej & EvilDragon,

OK, I will take a chance. I will go ahead and uninstall iLok License Support , and re-Install it. I need a bit of assistance to uninstall it. 

Q. The* iLok License manager* does not have an Uninstall option, and when I try to uninstall it via the OS-Uninstaller, it does not show up in the list of apps. to select from. 

*So... What is the name of the App. I need to Uninstall to un-install the iLok License Manager ?* 

I can see *Pace License Support Win64* in the list of apps that I can uninstall, is this the one I need to choose to uninstall ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Virharmonic

Steps to take:

Firstly - Uninstall Falcon and UVI

Secondly- download Licence Support from www.ilok.com for your OS. Win 64bit from your info given earlier.

Thirdly - When you download the new installer in LicenceSupportInstallerWin64.zip you will find a folder called Troubleshooting - there is a a file called Installer Cleanup.exe - run it and follow the steps- restart might be required and personally I would restart even if not asked after the cleanup completes.

Fourthly install UVI Workstation - it will install Licence support as well -let it do so.

Fifth - try to launch UVI Workstation - hopefully it will work. If not You can use Installer Clean up once more and then install just the iLok Licence manager and test UVI again.

I hope the above helps

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Ondrej,

How do I uninstall the iLok License Manager ? (See my post above) 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Virharmonic

To uninstall iLok licence manager use the Installer Cleanup.exe from the Troubleshooting folder in the downloaded file from ilok.com as described above. As far as I remember (didn't have to troubleshoot pace for over a year) It should remove the iLok licence manager too as it is meant to remove Pace from your System including registry records - Basically it enables you to do clean install after you have used it on your system, so you need to use it and it will work as a uninstall so to speak.


----------



## muziksculp

Virharmonic said:


> To uninstall iLok licence manager use the Installer Cleanup.exe from the Troubleshooting folder in the downloaded file from ilok.com as described above. As far as I remember (didn't have to troubleshoot pace for over a year) It should remove the iLok licence manager too as it is meant to remove Pace from your System including registry records - Basically it enables you to do clean install after you have used it on your system, so you need to use it and it will work as a uninstall so to speak.



Thanks, I appreciate your help.

Yes, That's the info. I needed regarding how to uninstall the iLok License Manager. 

I will try this tomorrow, and report back with some feedback. (I will keep my fingers crossed). 

Oh.. It's 2:30 am here in Los Angeles, I need to get some sleep 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## HiEnergy

Same problem here (Falcon 1.1.1 vs Falcon 1.0.7).
I'm also in touch with the UVI support and have been advised to re-install PACE stuff.
Will wait with doing so though, as to not break other iLok dependent software.

The new dll and exe files are much bigger than the old ones, perhaps UVI changed (and broke) a lot under the hood.



muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have *UVI Falcon*, unfortunately versions 1.1 and 1.1.1 will not work as a VST in Cubase Pro 8.5.15 neither would the Standalone version. (I get an error message). I'm on Windows 8.1. Falcon version 1.0 and 1.06 work OK on my system. So something has been changed either with the iLok/PACE component, or the actual coding of Falcon & UVI-Workstation.
> 
> Also to be noted that this is an issue experienced by a few Falcon users already, UVI is aware of it, and are working to find the cause, and fix it.
> 
> I also downloaded, and installed the latest version of the Free *UVI Workstation* on my PC, it also did not launch as a standalone. (Got an error message).
> 
> Here is the pic of the error message I get when I launch the latest version of the UVI-Workstation, a similar message appears when I launch Falcon 1.1.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is an issue with the latest iLok version, (but it could be very likely), or a Windows issue ? (maybe), anyways.. I hope UVI will fix this soon.
> 
> I'm surely not buying any UVI-based libraries until they fix this problem. Just wanted to warn others about it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


----------



## EvilDragon

HiEnergy said:


> Will wait with doing so though, as to not break other iLok dependent software.



You won't break anything, as mentioned above. Just reinstall the iLok software.


----------



## RiffWraith

EvilDragon said:


> I would suppose that's for safety - to cut down on support inquiries why something doesn't work, then it turns out last version of some drivers weren't installed. Pretty standard practice.



Two problems:

1) If the person's machine is running just fine, there might not be a need for "the latest" drivers. The current driver set might be working fine, but the person does not have the ability to choose to stay with that driver set.

2) It doesn't only install the latest iLok driver - in addition, it ALSO installs other FOURTH party sw that is not necessary for normal operations. Once again, the use is not given the option - the sw is just installed. This is what I call bad form by a "reputable" company.


----------



## Virharmonic

EvilDragon said:


> You won't break anything, as mentioned above. Just reinstall the iLok software.



Hi HiEnergy. The above statement is correct. I would follow UVI's trouble shoot and if you need to they will do what ever is needed to help you troubleshoot to get you up and running as fast as they can. If you need extra help from them I'm sure they will be happy to assist as are we 




RiffWraith said:


> Two problems:
> 
> 1) If the person's machine is running just fine, there might not be a need for "the latest" drivers. The current driver set might be working fine, but the person does not have the ability to choose to stay with that driver set.
> 
> 2) It doesn't only install the latest iLok driver - in addition, it ALSO installs other FOURTH party sw that is not necessary for normal operations. Once again, the use is not given the option - the sw is just installed. This is what I call bad form by a "reputable" company.




Hi RiffWraith,

I'm afraid that the above statement and what it implies is simply incorrect. When you install UVI it will install only the drivers and tools (Pace) it requires to be able to see, read and run encoded libraries. Implying that they install something they don't need for some copious reason is simply wrong and also very inappropriate as it is implying something sinister which just isn't the case here. There is no additional software than what is actually required to run the UFS files by UVI. Also UVI needs the latest Pace with the latest drivers in the latest version to be able to open the newest encoding. That is a simple fact, so giving the choice would make it for a massive support headache for them, their users and their third party devs, so Evil Dragons statement was spot on. From the dev point of view if people were running different versions of drivers and different versions of iLok licence manager as well as many different versions of UVI it would be a nightmare to trouble shoot. This is completely common practice in the software market. Of course it doesn't mean that newest version is always 100% bug free, but that is why UVI is here to fix it and they will do so in Timely manner as always and I know that they always beta test properly. Somehow this bug has slipped through, but I'm sure they are working on it very hard right now. To be factual this is only 2nd time in 3 years since we have been on UVI we had to deal with UVI related bug . All software has the occasional bug and the testimant to the firm is how fast they fix it and if they can trouble shoot it and UVI is generally very fast (in my opinion among the best if not the best in this market) at doing so.

Warm Regards

Ondrej.

PS I really wouldn't like this thread to turn into one of the threads about iLok. It is what it is and UVI uses it to lock their libraries, so it is understandable that they install it with their player. In 99.9% of the cases it works perfectly for us and our customers. If it is licence related we are always here to help and we have never ever left customer hanging and nor will we ever do so. I would just really prefer if the Freebie thread didn't turn into a iLok vs ---- anything_--- as we simply wanted to give customers something to play with and use in their works for free! It is our way of saying thank you for our customers support.


----------



## EvilDragon

RiffWraith said:


> it ALSO installs other FOURTH party sw that is not necessary for normal operations.



Which one is that?


----------



## RiffWraith

Virharmonic said:


> I'm afraid that the above statement and what it implies is simply incorrect. When you install UVI it will install only the drivers and tools (Pace) it requires to be able to see, read and run encoded libraries. Implying that they install something they don't need for some copious reason is simply wrong and also very inappropriate as it is implying something sinister which just isn't the case here.



Sorry, but your statement is incorrect. I do not make off-the-cuff inappropriate remarks. I only speak fact, unless I use the words "I think".

When I installed the workstation, THREE things were installed.

1. The workstation itself
2. PACE deivers (no prompt)
3. Apple's bonjour sw (no prompt)

The latter is, as I said, not necessary for normal operation, nor is it necessary to run encoded libraries.

Please do not tell me my statements are incorrect, when I have seen what I have said earlier with my own eyes. AND have had to spend a few moments doing an uninstall.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Ok Riff.
Now that you made the statement let us all go back to the purpose of this thread which is Virharmonics right for their commercial announcement.

Anything else is not in its place here as we all know, and simply needs another thread on iLok or anything else.


----------



## Sid Francis

Because of all this tech talk I already lost interest...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Sid Francis said:


> Because of all this tech talk I already lost interest...


No need to Francis, the essential of this thread is a very good sounding violin library and upcoming cello. And its updates.

And as many threads just go for the meat of the matter, and here it is good stuff as far as I am concerned.


----------



## constaneum

Agreed. Let's talk on the Violin & Cello. Won't be fair to bash this thread with iLok & Falcon issues which are more towards 3rd party software issue instead of Virharmonic's. Start another discussion thread on the iLok & Falcon at Sample Talk please


----------



## EvilDragon

RiffWraith said:


> 3. Apple's bonjour sw (no prompt)



I think Bonjour is used by iLok's software, so that's a must to be installed.


----------



## higgs

constaneum said:


> Agreed. Let's talk on the Violin & Cello. Won't be fair to bash this thread with iLok & Falcon issues which are more towards 3rd party software issue instead of Virharmonic's. Start another discussion thread on the iLok & Falcon at Sample Talk please


Indeed yes. It is refreshing to follow this level of support and have it so transparently displayed, but it might be better served for the community if this matter didn't end up potentially buried in a sample-talk thread. Addressing UVI / Pace (and other's platforms) issues would perhaps be more effective if contained in a thread with a subject line that is more visible to the governance of those platforms and all the mom and pop developers who pay license fees to the owners of the platform.

--forgive me if I seem to proper - I just spent several hours reading a contract so I'm super keen on being thorough and understood right now.


----------



## Virharmonic

RiffWraith said:


> Sorry, but your statement is incorrect. I do not make off-the-cuff inappropriate remarks. I only speak fact, unless I use the words "I think".
> 
> When I installed the workstation, THREE things were installed.
> 
> 1. The workstation itself
> 2. PACE deivers (no prompt)
> 3. Apple's bonjour sw (no prompt)
> 
> The latter is, as I said, not necessary for normal operation, nor is it necessary to run encoded libraries.
> 
> Please do not tell me my statements are incorrect, when I have seen what I have said earlier with my own eyes. AND have had to spend a few moments doing an uninstall.




Hi Jeff,

1- Workstation itself - required
2- Pace Driver and iLok licence manager - required for all iLok protected libraries which are almost all libraries by UVI - excluding Freebies - makes sense to install it and keep people's drivers up to date
3- used by iLok for licences that can be network shared so in same fashion installed with iLok licence manager so these types of licences work. Makes sense.

As stated again - all these are required - you can not install iLok without apple Bonjour as some of their licence would not work, so it is required by iLok thus it is required when it installs itself.

I don't mind answering any questions - as you know guys we have open policy at Virharmonic, we are very happy to provide support day and night as some of you have already experienced and if we don't know something, we go out there and research it for you. Me and Alex both care for our customers and want to make sure that you receive service we would like to receive ourselves.

What I don't respond very well to at all are defamatory, over exaggerated statements of the above type which contain incorrect statements that seem to push personal agendas or vendettas against some companies while insinuating something sinister where nothing sinister is to be found.


What makes me sad is that you are fully aware of why Bonjour installs, so I really don't understand your above comments when you know that it installs with iLok and is used by iLok in their way of handling some types of their licences.
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-computers/1054860-why-does-pace-install-bonjour.html
I get that you might be upset that UVI Installs iLok when you install UVI Workstation, but we already explained why that happens. It is to keep support to minimum and better customer experience, not at a whim installation added to their software that isn't needed.

I have nothing else to add to this matter and I consider this debate on the matter closed. Thank you everyone for trying to put the thread back on track and I'll get back to working on the Cello and expansions. If there are any questions related to our libraries of course I will pop in and answer 

Jeff- If you would like to continue this discussion or address your concerns about this with us please PM me and I will be happy to discuss it with you, but we will no longer reply on this matter on this thread.

To MusicSculp and HiEngergy - if you need further support guys, please don't hesitate to let us know through support(@)virharmonic.com for lightning fast response or trough here or PM to me or Alex. Please keep us posted if the reinstall of Pace resolved the issue for you. Many thanks 

Ondrej


----------



## owenave

Just a heads up... I just went to do an update on UVI Workstation and new is 2.6.4
I updated mine and tried to load the cello piz and this is what errors it said.
Hope this is of help. This is a screen shot in the image


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi Larry,

Can you please check the integrity of the UFS? To do so - right click on the mounted Cello Freebie and run check integrity - alternatively i would recommend re-downloading as the UFS doesn't seem to be complete. Please let me know if this helps. You can check the size of your downloaded file against the size you see named at your download section of your account. if they don't match it probably means that the UFS didn't download completely.

Ondrej


----------



## owenave

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> Can you please check the integrity of the UFS? To do so - right click on the mounted Cello Freebie and run check integrity - alternatively i would recommend re-downloading as the UFS doesn't seem to be complete. Please let me know if this helps. You can check the size of your downloaded file against the size you see named at your download section of your account. if they don't match it probably means that the UFS didn't download completely.
> 
> Ondrej


the download had the name Cello Freebie.ufs.part which make me believe you are correct. I will download it again in the morning. Probably just didn't get downloaded all the way. I will report back. Thanks for all the great work on the libraries. I already have the violin on my purchase list in the next month. Waiting on a check.


----------



## Virharmonic

sure - it should be called Cello Freebie.ufs - if it was followed by .part it definitely didn't download completely. If you need further support please do not hesitate to contact Alex at support(@)virharmonic.com as he constantly reviews the emails and responds very fast 

Thanks for the quick update


----------



## owenave

You are might welcome Sir. Glad to help. If you need any beta testers let me know. 
Thanks
Larry


----------



## owenave

Virharmonic said:


> sure - it should be called Cello Freebie.ufs - if it was followed by .part it definitely didn't download completely. If you need further support please do not hesitate to contact Alex at support(@)virharmonic.com as he constantly reviews the emails and responds very fast
> 
> Thanks for the quick update


I got it downloaded and it is working with the new update of UVI 2.6.4 to confirm that version 
is working on a macintosh.


----------



## AllanH

EvilDragon said:


> I think Bonjour is used by iLok's software, so that's a must to be installed.



here we all try to build efficient system turning off background services, Wi-Fi etc. And then iLok installs one of the most chatty network programs Bonjour. The universe must have a sense of humor after all


----------



## HiEnergy

PACE is a real pain in the back - I agree.



AllanH said:


> here we all try to build efficient system turning off background services, Wi-Fi etc. And then iLok installs one of the most chatty network programs Bonjour. The universe must have a sense of humor after all


----------



## unkJE

owenave said:


> I got it downloaded and it is working with the new update of UVI 2.6.4 to confirm that version is working on a macintosh.





Cello Freebie working here too, on Win7 64.



Posting the following, just in case others experience my initial problem:


I downloaded Windows 64bit UVI Workstation version 2.6.4 and the Cello Freebie.

In Windows 7 _Programs & Features, _I uninstalled UVI Workstation version 2.6.0.

This uninstall apparently didn’t remove my UVI Workstation version 2.6.0 Pro Tools AAX plug-in from C:\Program Files\Common Files\Avid\Audio\Plug-Ins

So when I tried to load Cello Freebie, I got this message:

“UFS file isn’t valid” – as Cello Freebie needs UVI Workstation v2.6.3 or higher.

I removed the UVI Workstation version 2.6.0 plug-in from the 64bit AAX folder – then re-installed UVI Workstation version 2.6.4.

All good now in the land of the Cello Freebie – just used a printed Cello loop for an intro, found it far more inspiring than a Click track …


Big thanks for the Freebies!


----------



## lucky909091

I love Virharmonics libraries, but I hate the UVI workstation.


----------



## Virharmonic

Thanks guys for sharing tips and also your experiences when you came across issues. It is awesome to see community sharing helpful info.

@Lucky - Thank you for the kind words regarding our libraries. I really appreciate it  .It would help us a little bit more if you told us what you don't like about UVI. The problem with blank statement like above is that they don't give us info on which we could give UVI feedback to improve the player which is what we do each time somebody tells us of improvement they would like to see. 

In terms of UVI and us. We love UVI, because half of the things we do in Soul Capture series would not be possible to do else where. We just would not be able to realize the full potential of our concept. I know that everybody has their preferences in Sampler - I myself use pretty much all of them and they each have their pluses and minuses. Our libraries are possible thanks to UVI and that we are very grateful for and if you guys have features you would like to see in UVI please let us and UVI know. UVI are listening and so are we . I think that it is fair to say that all devs of Virtual instrument and of Sampler are primarily aiming for better VI's and tools for composers. We try our hardest to not only make awesome instruments, but also help sampler devs to evolve their samplers as much as possible, because it increases our options and enables us to evolve our libraries further.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Virharmonic said:


> Thanks guys for sharing tips and also your experiences when you came across issues. It is awesome to see community sharing helpful info.
> 
> @Lucky - Thank you for the kind words regarding our libraries. I really appreciate it  .It would help us a little bit more if you told us what you don't like about UVI. The problem with blank statement like above is that they don't give us info on which we could give UVI feedback to improve the player which is what we do each time somebody tells us of improvement they would like to see.
> 
> In terms of UVI and us. We love UVI, because half of the things we do in Soul Capture series would not be possible to do else where. We just would not be able to realize the full potential of our concept. I know that everybody has their preferences in Sampler - I myself use pretty much all of them and they each have their pluses and minuses. Our libraries are possible thanks to UVI and that we are very grateful for and if you guys have features you would like to see in UVI please let us and UVI know. UVI are listening and so are we . I think that it is fair to say that all devs of Virtual instrument and of Sampler are primarily aiming for better VI's and tools for composers. We try our hardest to not only make awesome instruments, but also help sampler devs to evolve their samplers as much as possible, because it increases our options and enables us to evolve our libraries further.



Thanks for this. I think UVI workstation looks great but doesn't work intuitively. I've used it for over 2 years and I still try to avoid doing anything in it besides load an instrument and play- not a great introduction to UVI . Perhaps Falcon is a huge step up (don't own it) but UVI workstation needs an functional overhaul- make things obvious/ easy for new users. Kontakt is more so, until you get into editing and scripting, but by then you're hooked. That's why workstation is so important, it leads you into (or away from ) their entire product line.

BTW Your statement is similarly vague- what can be done only in UVI that can't be done in Kontakt? I would really like to know.


----------



## Virharmonic

kurtvanzo said:


> Thanks for this. I think UVI workstation looks great but doesn't work intuitively. I've used it for over 2 years and I still try to avoid doing anything in it besides load an instrument and play- not a great introduction to UVI . Perhaps Falcon is a huge step up (don't own it) but UVI workstation needs an functional overhaul- make things obvious/ easy for new users. Kontakt is more so, until you get into editing and scripting, but by then you're hooked. That's why workstation is so important, it leads you into (or away from ) their entire product line.
> 
> BTW Your statement is similarly vague- what can be done only in UVI that can't be done in Kontakt? I would really like to know.



Thank you for your input - I'll pass it over to UVi. UVI workstation is ultimately a player - not a full fledged sampler, so you are pretty much only meant to load the library in there. You are definitely not meant to edit the library or do anything much advanced passed effects or arpegiators in Workstation. I will have a chat with UVI about what their plans with UVI Workstation are now that they've released Falcon, but as far as I understand it - it supposed to be a player for powered libraries instead of a sampler with Demo functions of Falcon.

If you want to dive deeper into UVI engine you would need Falcon. It is somewhat similar to the relationship between Kontakt player to the Full Kontakt Sampler. Falcon is all together different beast which is what we make the library in 

In terms of what can't be done elsewhere - the whole way Soul Capture series works and flows for the user can't be done elsewhere at the moment (or at least not in the way we do it  ). A lot happens under the hood in Soul Capture so the user can play the way they do and that is achieved thanks to what we can do in UVI. The way it handles things is unique to what we could do in UVI and the way the library is going to evolve past expansion 1 would also not be possible elsewhere. There are also features in the Choral series not doable in Kontakt like the unlimited syllables we have as in Kontakt you would hit a limit at some point on the amount steps you can have. Last I remember it was around 48 steps before it was going wonky .... I could go on and on.... The point is, when I say that it couldn't be done elsewhere it comes from experience as we have developed on Kontakt when we started.
When we joined UVI we have explained why we did so and Soul Capture is here thanks to what we could achieve in UVI and we are grateful that we could use Falcon to achieve and work on our vision. So it is me not being vague on purpose, but simply not bloated in my answers which would just lead to more discussion about each sampler which is not the Point of this thread. Any dev out there who worked with both will probably agree that both samplers have their pluses and minuses.

The point is that this battle of Samplers which this thread got dragged into kicking and screaming is just something I don't really understand and I see no reason to join it. I love both Kontakt and UVI. I use both and enjoy using both... Both are great in their own unique way and while there are things that can't be done in Kontakt there are things that can't be done in UVI. They are both unique and it is up to the dev to decide which one works best for their libraries - which one helps them more to create the libraries they wish to see. Diversity is the best thing that can happen to this industry, so those who fight against it and want absolute dominance of one samplers obviously don't understand that competition is what keeps driving our industry. Diversity, competition and compassion for art is what innovates our industry.


----------



## P.N.

Well, finally i was able to try out the Cello freebie. Everything went smooth, download, installation, etc.
I like it. Without longs it's a bit difficult to see the whole picture, but i can only imagine good things.


----------



## Saxer

I will not try the Cello freebie. I'll buy it when it's ready anyway.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Virharmonic said:


> Diversity is the best thing that can happen to this industry, so those who fight against it and want absolute dominance of one samplers obviously don't understand that competition is what keeps driving our industry. Diversity, competition and compassion for art is what innovates our industry.



I totally agree, diversity in any market helps to drive innovation and improvements for everyone. I hope UVI can continue to innovate. I also hope more developers will follow your lead (is it possible to have instruments available for both in some cases? I know evil dragon mentioned it's a whole other coding world). Perhaps eventually UVI will offer a sale on falcon. I know many will want to jump on board, if only to get more control over UVI libraries and be able to see how they run without the workstation. 

Congratulations on your cello and continued work on the soul capture series. I'm glad to see the enthusiasm here and elsewhere, after all your work on this and the vocal libraries, you surely deserve it. Just make sure you're sleeping decently. We all look forward to your next release. Cheers.


----------



## EvilDragon

kurtvanzo said:


> (is it possible to have instruments available for both in some cases? I know evil dragon mentioned it's a whole other coding world)



It is _mostly _possible. Filters and effects sound completely different between Falcon and Kontakt, for starters. Modulation is also handled differently (but it's easier to approximate Kontakt's modulation in Falcon than vice versa). Scripting offers some quite advanced features in Falcon that aren't possible in Kontakt *yet *(like floating point calculation, custom transparency level on images, just to name a couple)... And of course, Lua is a completely different _style_ of programming compared to KSP, so there is no possibility of direct script conversion - things would need to be coded twice from scratch if one wants to do a library for both platforms. Then, Kontakt has instrument busses, and 16 of them, whereas Falcon has Program Auxes (which are pretty much the same thing, and can behave exactly in the same way as in Kontakt if you set PreInsert to OFF in the Tree view) - but only 4 of them. So some things like extensive drum processing like what Studio Drummer has using 16 instrument busses are not possible in Falcon *yet*.

I could go on, but let's get the thread back on track


----------



## goodgrief!

Hi. 
Have never used UVI except for your violin. I find the loading time is *very very* long compared to anything else I've encountered. I thought maybe this has to do with the size of the bohemian violin - but this occurred also when loading a much smaller library [Sunbird guitar]. I thought - well, maybe it's my PC - but all other players load very quickly, and I also saw a video by Daniel James using UVI, where he encountered the same problem. 
Apart from that, I agree with Kurtvanzo, that it is not very intuitive. Hard to understand what is where and why...

Otherwise, thanks for a great product and for listening...


----------



## EvilDragon

It's because UVI doesn't do background loading like Kontakt can.


----------



## Baron Greuner

goodgrief! said:


> Hi.
> Have never used UVI except for your violin. I find the loading time is *very very* long compared to anything else I've encountered.



When you say *very long, *how long is that actually?


----------



## wcreed51

For me it loads (off a SSD) in 12 seconds. I'd hardly call that a long load time!


----------



## HiEnergy

For me the Bohemian violin takes between 80 and 120 seconds to load from a mechanical HDD using Falcon 1.0.7/Live 9.5/Windows 8.1 on an Intel Core i7 4770 3.4GHz with 8GB of RAM


----------



## pdub

Under 4 secs here off an SSD with Falcon.


----------



## Dr.Quest

_I am getting a FILE INVALID from the cello. File size is 807.8 MB.
_
*SOLVED -- upgraded to the latest UVI Player. Works now. Great sounding cello! Well done!*


----------



## goodgrief!

Baron Greuner said:


> When you say *very long, *how long is that actually?


A few minutes. Sometime I even get a message that my DAW 'is not responding' - but I've learned to ignore it... I also have it on SSD. I guess it has something to do with my setup. But haven't a clue, since everything else works OK.


----------



## Virharmonic

goodgrief! said:


> A few minutes. Sometime I even get a message that my DAW 'is not responding' - but I've learned to ignore it... I also have it on SSD. I guess it has something to do with my setup. But haven't a clue, since everything else works OK.



Have you checked your streaming settings in UVI? (Cog and then streaming tab) - if you have it on SSD - select in the drop down SSD. My cache is left at default 40mb. It just tells UVI what you use for streaming and how to optimize itself.

Secondly if it is on Samsung EVO SSD - some of them have the issue of degrading speed - this seems to affect the UFS loading time a lot. To check if it isn't the issue of degrading speed - copy the UFS to different drive and then copy it back to the SSD and delete the original prior to copying - this will recover the SSD speed for a bit.

To fix the SSD if it suffers from this issue you would need to updated drivers and run a fix from Samsung. Hope the above helps, but SSD load times should be in low seconds ...5-15 secs based on drive. Mechanical drive should be around 25-40 seconds if 7200rpm, but this may vary.

Thank you guys for the numbers above 

Updates as per EvilDragons added info - Affected SSDs I talk of above are 840 Evo series ... Just making sure I don't panic people 


Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## goodgrief!

Virharmonic said:


> Have you checked your streaming settings in UVI? (Cog and then streaming tab) - if you have it on SSD - select in the drop down SSD. My cache is left at default 40mb. It just tells UVI what you use for streaming and how to optimize itself.
> 
> Secondly if it is on Samsung EVO SSD - some of them have the issue of degrading speed - this seems to affect the UFS loading time a lot. To check if it isn't the issue of degrading speed - copy the UFS to different drive and then copy it back to the SSD and delete the original prior to copying - this will recover the SSD speed for a bit.
> 
> To fix the SSD if it suffers from this issue you would need to updated drivers and run a fix from Samsung. Hope the above helps, but SSD load times should be in low seconds ...5-15 secs based on drive. Mechanical drive should be around 25-40 seconds if 7200rpm, but this may vary.
> 
> Thank you guys for the numbers above
> 
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej


Problem solved! Thanks a lot Ondrej! Followed your instructions, and - voila! Everything works like a charm! Loading time down to 6 seconds... Should have reported this earlier... 

All the best!


----------



## EvilDragon

Virharmonic said:


> Secondly if it is on Samsung EVO SSD - some of them have the issue of degrading speed



840 series. 850 series are fine. Just for everyone's information.


----------



## wcreed51

BTW, UVI 2.6.5 update just posted


----------



## Jaybee

Virharmonic said:


> Have you checked your streaming settings in UVI? (Cog and then streaming tab) - if you have it on SSD - select in the drop down SSD. My cache is left at default 40mb. It just tells UVI what you use for streaming and how to optimize itself.



Doh! Not used to using UVI so although my BV library is on an EVO 850 my settings said '7200rpm HDD'. Load time for BV was 14 seconds. 

Changed dropdown to 'SSD' and BV now loads in 3.7 seconds! Cheers for the tip


----------



## tack

UVI libraries have always been much slower to load than Kontakt, for me anyway.

On my system (6700K @ 4.5GHz with an 850 EVO and also UVI disk type set to SSD), the Bohemian takes 7.3 seconds to load cold. With the filesystem cache warmed up, it loads in 3.2 seconds. Oddly, it takes 3.7 seconds to _unload_ the VST. In contrast, Emotional Cello loads cold in 2.2 seconds, and 0.9 seconds warm.

I have all my instrument tracks disabled and only load them when I need them. A few seconds extra to wait when I have a tenuous grip on some idea I need to get out is an eternity.


----------



## Virharmonic

tack said:


> On my system (6700K @ 4.5GHz with an 850 EVO and also UVI disk type set to SSD), the Bohemian takes 7.3 seconds to load cold. With the filesystem cache warmed up, it loads in 3.2 seconds. Oddly, it takes 3.7 seconds to _unload_ the VST. In contrast, Emotional Cello loads cold in 2.2 seconds, and 0.9 seconds warm.
> 
> I have all my instrument tracks disabled and only load them when I need them. A few seconds extra to wait when I have a tenuous grip on some idea I need to get out is an eternity.



Hi Tack,

UVI doesn't have background loading as stated above by EvilDragon. Kontakt doesn't load your library in full in 2.2 seconds (It would be great if any sampler could do that, but we are not quite there yet  ), but basically indexes the samples and background loads the rest. Some people prefer to have their library loaded outright fully and some prefer background loading. We are looking into some options for future versions in UVI, but at the moment all our libraries load fully before they are playable. Hence the difference in "loading/indexing" time. Hope the extra info helps and trust me that we are investigating with every version on how we can reduce the loading time to the smallest possible amount of seconds and at minimum Ram uptake 

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## tack

Thanks Ondrej. Yes, fully understood that Kontakt background-loads the samples (actually in my case I start fully purged and stream samples from disk). Looking forward to this coming in UVI too


----------



## Virharmonic

tack said:


> Thanks Ondrej. Yes, fully understood that Kontakt background-loads the samples (actually in my case I start fully purged and stream samples from disk). Looking forward to this coming in UVI too


We will investigate what we can do to offer something similar in one of the expansions


----------



## wcreed51

>I have all my instrument tracks disabled and only load them when I need them.

So then don't disable them. I think we'd all rather have them spend time developing libraries rather than helping you save 1 second of load time...


----------



## Virharmonic

wcreed51 said:


> >I have all my instrument tracks disabled and only load them when I need them.
> 
> So then don't disable them. I think we'd all rather have them spend time developing libraries rather than helping you save 1 second of load time...



We can do both  Don't worry. To be honest I find the info about load times helpful and it is that type of info we only get from our own testing or from forums, so it does help us. We are of course working on making sure that our libraries are at their most optimal. The Cello is getting closer and once we have the cello all our direction and work will shift towards the expansion 1 on 100%...

I also very much appreciate that Tack has spent more time with me via a private conversation where we discussed his workflow and what we can look at as devs to improve in the future. So thank you all guys for the feedback. It is all helpful  and we are happy to join in if the topic is relating to our libraries and how we can improve them 

Warm Regards

Ondrej

Edit - I've also realized that I love emoticons too much, so I will try to decrease their number for more optimal reading and typing times .... dammit ... = Back to the cello for me.


----------



## owenave

Virharmonic said:


> Have you checked your streaming settings in UVI? (Cog and then streaming tab) - if you have it on SSD - select in the drop down SSD. My cache is left at default 40mb. It just tells UVI what you use for streaming and how to optimize itself.
> 
> Secondly if it is on Samsung EVO SSD - some of them have the issue of degrading speed - this seems to affect the UFS loading time a lot. To check if it isn't the issue of degrading speed - copy the UFS to different drive and then copy it back to the SSD and delete the original prior to copying - this will recover the SSD speed for a bit.
> 
> To fix the SSD if it suffers from this issue you would need to updated drivers and run a fix from Samsung. Hope the above helps, but SSD load times should be in low seconds ...5-15 secs based on drive. Mechanical drive should be around 25-40 seconds if 7200rpm, but this may vary.
> Warm Regards
> Ondrej


Thanks I did not know about the streaming setting for SSD yet. I had been running UVI when I first got it on my MBP but on my new computer I run all SSD's so that helps a lot.


----------



## Baron Greuner

I'm using the Bohemian violin a lot. It actually sounds like a solo violin. Cant beat that. Sits in mixes very well.

Any news on the Cello?


----------



## LamaRose

Virharmonic said:


> Have you checked your streaming settings in UVI?



Wow... big difference. Set mine for SSD and load time went from 12 sec to 3 sec. Same pickup with my Sunbird library. Thanks!


----------



## owenave

I recently heard the CH solo Violin and while it sounded good on some things, it sounds harsh to me. I like the Bohemian Violin much better for overall. And can see it being my #1 go to Solo Violin where the CH Solo Violin would be good on a Gypsy style I can't see it being as versital in sound as the Bohemian. Just MHO.​


----------



## constaneum

Any update or info on the Cello as well as Violin Update 1? Curious.


----------



## Virharmonic

We will have more info this month  I can't say exactly which day, but definitely this month as far as the Cello goes. We will also provide more info about the Expansions and their Schedule for both the Violin and the Cello as we are now working out how to schedule things between the violin and the cello, so they both get their expansions.

We have also been getting a lot of questions about our Viola and 2nd Violin plans - we will be making these 2 instrument, but most likely not releasing them this year as the Expansions for Bohemian Violin and Cello will be main priority for the rest of this year starting with Exp1 for Violin getting 100% of our attention after the launch of the Cello as we are committed to pushing the envelope of their options first before adding them more siblings 

Thank you for all your support and questions. We prefer to show rather then tell, so when we have the Cello ready for the "Show time" we will be back in touch.


----------



## constaneum

Wow!! Violin 2!!! So no bass?


----------



## drumman

Virharmonic said:


> We will have more info this month  I can't say exactly which day, but definitely this month as far as the Cello goes. We will also provide more info about the Expansions and their Schedule for both the Violin and the Cello as we are now working out how to schedule things between the violin and the cello, so they both get their expansions.
> 
> We have also been getting a lot of questions about our Viola and 2nd Violin plans - we will be making these 2 instrument, but most likely not releasing them this year as the Expansions for Bohemian Violin and Cello will be main priority for the rest of this year starting with Exp1 for Violin getting 100% of our attention after the launch of the Cello as we are committed to pushing the envelope of their options first before adding them more siblings
> 
> Thank you for all your support and questions. We prefer to show rather then tell, so when we have the Cello ready for the "Show time" we will be back in touch.



Per your emoticon self-regulation in post, #540, watch that limit. We don't want to send the Emoticon Police after you!


----------



## owenave

I just purchased Bohemian Violin. I am on a fast internet connection 100mps down and it is taking forever to download. I am downloading from your website. Any quicker way to download?


----------



## tack

100gps as in Gbit/s? Well that sure is some Internet connection. I can do 70 Gbit/s from one of the data centers at work and I thought _that_ was pretty good


----------



## owenave

tack said:


> 100gps as in Gbit/s? Well that sure is some Internet connection. I can do 70 Gbit/s from one of the data centers at work and I thought _that_ was pretty good


Actually I mistyped because I was on the way out the door. It is Time Warner Cable modem and is 100mbs Down and 10 mbs up.


----------



## tack

If I remember correctly the Bohemian download was pretty slow for me too (and I've 250/20 at home). I had to let it go overnight.


----------



## owenave

tack said:


> If I remember correctly the Bohemian download was pretty slow for me too (and I've 250/20 at home). I had to let it go overnight.


I started 5 hrs ago and it is up to almost 1 gig... Probably too many downloading the freebee's They should set up a different server for Paid Downloads. About like UVI it was very slow downloading their stuff and libraries.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

owenave said:


> I started 5 hrs ago and it is up to almost 1 gig... Probably too many downloading the freebee's They should set up a different server for Paid Downloads. About like UVI it was very slow downloading their stuff and libraries.


Hi owenave,
I see you made your decision....good choice ( in my view)

Now a little more patience regarding your dowload  and you will find out yourself why many are happy with this violin.

And.....that the upcoming update will hopefully live up to its expectations with more variety in playability/articulations


----------



## Virharmonic

owenave said:


> I started 5 hrs ago and it is up to almost 1 gig... Probably too many downloading the freebee's They should set up a different server for Paid Downloads. About like UVI it was very slow downloading their stuff and libraries.



Hi Larry

That definitely isn't the usual speed supplied. Normal download speed from our servers is 1-20+mb/s based on the download speed on the receiving end. The server is not up to capacity at the moment (even during the launch of freebies we didn't reach capacity, so we haven't yet had to run freebies separately, but we do monitor the load) The rig is very powerful.

Sadly the traffic from our server to the customer isn't direct (sadly it just isn't possible at the moment), but it travels through nodes. If any of the nodes is overloaded or there is an issue along the way the download speed is affected. Also some ISP providers employ different types of throttling on different download types (This affects the speed based on what download type they class it as). Us and UVI have different delivery methods, so the fact that both download slowly implies that the issue is not connected to our download offer, but probably something from either ISP side or an issue on Route to your location. IE even though you have very fast internet speed somewhere along the way there is a slower part and kills the speed we offer. If you need further support please contact us at support(at)virharmonic.com and we will definitely assist you and I'm sorry about the latish response (it was around 3am here when you posted and for once I crashed early  )

For reference - We have gone through many delivery methods since launch of Virharmonic. We were testing which ones work best and it is definitely something we monitor very closely. We have been on 3 different servers and have tried Amazon S3. All had issues at some point for some users. If I had to rank them I would go - Current server setup - By far the best delivery we ever had as our support tickets for download issues have almost disappeared. One of the worst offenders in terms of issues was Amazon S3 for US customers. Not sure if this was caused by the throttling after Netflix used them for streaming, but the number of issues was much higher then on our current system. There was also few comments regarding the download experience on this thread when we launched the library and even though we had a very large number of people downloading at the same time most got the library in minutes. Of course we work to improve it as time goes on, but with download- there are things which are out of our control regardless how powerful or fast is our server setup.

Warm Regards

Ondrej
Virharmonic


----------



## owenave

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Larry
> 
> That definitely isn't the usual speed supplied. Normal download speed from our servers is 1-20+mb/s based on the download speed on the receiving end. The server is not up to capacity at the moment (even during the launch of freebies we didn't reach capacity, so we haven't yet had to run freebies separately, but we do monitor the load) The rig is very powerful.
> 
> Sadly the traffic from our server to the customer isn't direct (sadly it just isn't possible at the moment), but it travels through nodes. If any of the nodes is overloaded or there is an issue along the way the download speed is affected. Also some ISP providers employ different types of throttling on different download types (This affects the speed based on what download type they class it as). Us and UVI have different delivery methods, so the fact that both download slowly implies that the issue is not connected to our download offer, but probably something from either ISP side or an issue on Route to your location. IE even though you have very fast internet speed somewhere along the way there is a slower part and kills the speed we offer. If you need further support please contact us at support(at)virharmonic.com and we will definitely assist you and I'm sorry about the latish response (it was around 3am here when you posted and for once I crashed early  )
> 
> For reference - We have gone through many delivery methods since launch of Virharmonic. We were testing which ones work best and it is definitely something we monitor very closely. We have been on 3 different servers and have tried Amazon S3. All had issues at some point for some users. If I had to rank them I would go - Current server setup - By far the best delivery we ever had as our support tickets for download issues have almost disappeared. One of the worst offenders in terms of issues was Amazon S3 for US customers. Not sure if this was caused by the throttling after Netflix used them for streaming, but the number of issues was much higher then on our current system. There was also few comments regarding the download experience on this thread when we launched the library and even though we had a very large number of people downloading at the same time most got the library in minutes. Of course we work to improve it as time goes on, but with download- there are things which are out of our control regardless how powerful or fast is our server setup.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej
> Virharmonic


Thanks Ondrej
Yes it was running major slow then all of a sudden at about 1 gb in it started downloading much faster... I know how it is with Internet and all the nodes along the way and how it can effect things. I am using Firefox here for browser.... 
I got all installed here and loving the Bohemian Violin. Very easy to play right out of the box.
And incredible instrument. And I can tell it will blend nicely with everything in the mix. I have wanted to buy it for several weeks but with a limited income being on Disability right now I just had to wait. And wanted to get in on the first edition. 
Thanks for a wonderful sounding and easy to play. Can't wait for the updates in the future. 
The reason I decided on Bohemian after listening to many other solo violins was the sound. I hate violins that are harsh and scratchy sounding. This is NOT that. 
While I am in love with the sound of the Emotional Cello, I am waiting to see what the Bohemian Cello sounds like before I make a decision. With a limited budget I can't afford to take chances and buy something I won't like. I have a feeling I will love the Bohemian Cello. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## owenave

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hi owenave,
> I see you made your decision....good choice ( in my view)
> 
> Now a little more patience regarding your dowload  and you will find out yourself why many are happy with this violin.
> 
> And.....that the upcoming update will hopefully live up to its expectations with more variety in playability/articulations


Thank you .... it was running slow then after about 1 gig it kicked in fast. And zoomed through the rest of the download. 
I was happy the first time I heard the demos... and I am very happy with it now that it is installed.
I feel it was a great choice.


----------



## zouzou

Hi Virharmonic (Ondrej !)

I am very happy to have purchased Bohemina Violin,because it is very playable and the sound is very natural. It's really a pleasure to play with, but... one thing really miss me: Legato/Portamento.

Can it be added in next update ?

Thanks for your answer!

Thierry


----------



## EvilDragon

Legato is there already, but portamento isn't.


----------



## zouzou

EvilDragon said:


> Legato is there already, but portamento isn't.



I wanted to say: Legato + Portamento (Legato + switchable Portamento)...


----------



## esencia

please... any estimated date of the bohemian violin update? I'm totally in love of this library. it´s the best one I've tested.
BTW.. any idea when the Cello will be available?

best!


----------



## owenave

I bought the Bohemian Violin last week and loving it.


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi Guys,

So the time has come to give an update. We are updating the website info as well as preparing a newsletter for next week.

Cello news will come next week at some point via a newsletter and an update on the website  We will also let you know here.

Bohemian Violin Expansion 1 got pushed to Q3 on our website. The Cello took more work then we have originally anticipated with few re-recordings to get it right and this has caused a delay in the Violin. In May we had to divert all man power to the Cello to get it ready and me trying to expand the scope of the expansion 1 is not helping the time scales either. The good news however is that I've pushed the Violin EXP1 to Q3 as I believe that we might be able to include portamentos (one of the most requested features) as well and that would basically mean that EXP1 will cover all the legato types with all correct bow movements - Fingered, Slurred and Portamento supporting our 3 dynamic layers Performer with correct controllable bowing. By this move we are almost merging EXP1 and 2, making it into Expansion 1 and 3/4, but I feel that if we are to have such a delay it needs to be justified by making the violin truly evolve (Expansion 2 will be therefor smaller then EXP1 as EXP 1 is now planned to contain 75% of EXP2). By including all of these legatos we are also simplifying our need to restructure the violin 2 times for the legatos and therefor allowing us to catch up a bit and launch the second expansion within a faster timescale.

We appreciate your patience for the Cello and the Expansion and strongly believe that it is better to have a bigger delay to the expansion if it means more complete experience by the end which these extra three legato types will offer.


Thank you for your Support.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Baron Greuner

Don't worry about delays Ondrej. Just get it as right as you can!  Very much looking forward to the Cello. Got an album coming out in about 6 weeks that has a quite a bit of the Bohemian Violin on it and it's very real.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So the time has come to give an update. We are updating the website info as well as preparing a newsletter for next week.
> 
> Cello news will come next week at some point via a newsletter and an update on the website  We will also let you know here.
> 
> Bohemian Violin Expansion 1 got pushed to Q3 on our website. The Cello took more work then we have originally anticipated with few re-recordings to get it right and this has caused a delay in the Violin. In May we had to divert all man power to the Cello to get it ready and me trying to expand the scope of the expansion 1 is not helping the time scales either. The good news however is that I've pushed the Violin EXP1 to Q3 as I believe that we might be able to include portamentos (one of the most requested features) as well and that would basically mean that EXP1 will cover all the legato types with all correct bow movements - Fingered, Slurred and Portamento supporting our 3 dynamic layers Performer with correct controllable bowing. By this move we are almost merging EXP1 and 2, making it into Expansion 1 and 3/4, but I feel that if we are to have such a delay it needs to be justified by making the violin truly evolve (Expansion 2 will be therefor smaller then EXP1 as EXP 1 is now planned to contain 75% of EXP2). By including all of these legatos we are also simplifying our need to restructure the violin 2 times for the legatos and therefor allowing us to catch up a bit and launch the second expansion within a faster timescale.
> 
> We appreciate your patience for the Cello and the Expansion and strongly believe that it is better to have a bigger delay to the expansion if it means more complete experience by the end which these extra three legato types will offer.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your Support.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej


I don't think that anyone on this forum will request anything other then what you are doing already.
The fact that most of us are eager for this update is symptomatic of the quality of this violin, and I am glad to read that you will include portamento!

So with some patience on our side and some burning the midnight oil on your side , who knows........

Good luck with the heaps of work!


----------



## Baron Greuner

This is just an out of the box track a few minutes ago that I'm still working on. Your violin is a great instrument for this quiet sort of style.

This is just a rough balance with no mixing and it's a help not to have to do a lot of editing with this violin. This is probably best through headphones atm.

I've ironed a few things out on this version.


----------



## owenave

Baron Greuner said:


> This is just an out of the box track a few minutes ago that I'm still working on. Your violin is a great instrument for this quiet sort of style.
> 
> This is just a rough balance with no mixing and it's a help not to have to do a lot of editing with this violin. This is probably best through headphones atm.



very nice piece @Baron Greuner


----------



## zolhof

Virharmonic said:


> The good news however is that I've pushed the Violin EXP1 to Q3 as I believe that we might be able to include portamentos



That put a big smile on my face. 

Take your time and thanks for the updates, Ondrej.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Hey thanks Larry and the other guys for listening. Amazed! Thanks.

It's an a attempt at Bach meets Morricone meets Verdi meets Albinoni meets the guy down the road! 

It's really about how this violin just sort of sits there, like it just belongs. That's what gets me about it. I know it all needs a lot of work and editing etc but sometimes you can't resist an 'out of the box' go at something with no frills.


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi Guys,


Just a small update. The pre-order on the cello will open next week at some point and the release will be in June with exact date to be announced when the pre-order opens. 
Those who own Bohemian Violin will be receiving a coupon for the pre-order of the Cello during next week - Please make sure you are subscribed to our newsletter or else we can't email you the coupon and you might miss out on our little thank you.

I hope this eases the wait a bit and I'm going to get back to work so we can showcase the Cello in it's glory next week .

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Just a small update. The pre-order on the cello will open next week at some point and the release will be in June with exact date to be announced when the pre-order opens.
> Those who own Bohemian Violin will be receiving a coupon for the pre-order of the Cello during next week - Please make sure you are subscribed to our newsletter or else we can't email you the coupon and you might miss out on our little thank you.
> 
> I hope this eases the wait a bit and I'm going to get back to work so we can showcase the Cello in it's glory next week .
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej



Superrrrrrrrrr..........as being an exclamation of excitement in our country!

Looking forward to it, and I have just checked my newsletter subscription and it is on a yes.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Baron Greuner said:


> This is just an out of the box track a few minutes ago that I'm still working on. Your violin is a great instrument for this quiet sort of style.
> 
> This is just a rough balance with no mixing and it's a help not to have to do a lot of editing with this violin. This is probably best through headphones atm.
> 
> I've ironed a few things out on this version.



The link is down Baron, can you place a new one, or is it closed to the public for now?


----------



## Baron Greuner

Sure thing. Done. With a new photo as a bonus!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Baron Greuner said:


> Sure thing. Done. With a new photo as a bonus!


----------



## owenave

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Just a small update. The pre-order on the cello will open next week at some point and the release will be in June with exact date to be announced when the pre-order opens.
> Those who own Bohemian Violin will be receiving a coupon for the pre-order of the Cello during next week - Please make sure you are subscribed to our newsletter or else we can't email you the coupon and you might miss out on our little thank you.
> 
> I hope this eases the wait a bit and I'm going to get back to work so we can showcase the Cello in it's glory next week .
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej


btw I have been trying to subscribe for the past few hours to the newsletter on your site 
and it just spins and spins. Not a complaint my friend. Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

owenave said:


> btw I have been trying to subscribe for the past few hours to the newsletter on your site
> and it just spins and spins. Not a complaint my friend. Just thought you would like to know.



Hi Larry,

I've subscribed you manually, (I hope that's what you wanted!) I tried a few dummy accounts and they all worked on my browser, could you PM me which browser you are using so I can do some tests. If anyone else gets the eternal spinning wheel, please PM me the details as well, thank you.

Warms Regards

Alex


----------



## wcreed51

tick tick tick tick


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

tack tack tack tack


(yes, we don't have anything more useful to do in our lives)


----------



## tack

You rang?


----------



## zacnelson

I've been skim-reading the many pages of this discussion, there hasn't been much mention of the Cello Freebie. I just wanted to mention that I started playing with it this week, and I'm really impressed. I already own the Boho Violin, but this small taster of the Cello has me REALLY excited! I love the character of the instrument, and where it `sits' in the mix, it's very easy to make it feel natural and clear when mixed with other sounds. Great work Virharmonic!


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

Soooooo, dev update.

Well, past Ondrej (The Dev) decided to leave (hide) some niggly tweaking work for future Ondrej to deal with, Present Ondrej is rather upset with past Ondrej as he has just stumbled across it today during testing, so future Ondrej will have to tweak it over the next few days, so the Cello pre order will be delayed by a few extra days (So by next week pre order starts with demos and info).

This will not delay the June release, just shorten the pre order time slightly.

Nearly there!

Regards

Alex
The Ghost of Christmas Yet-to-Come
VirHarmonic


----------



## playz123

No pressure past or present Ondrej; just take your time and get it right. The world goes on.  Thanks for the update, Alex.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

I'm sorry to ask but has the coupon fur the pre-order already been sent to users of behmian violin?
...just worried to miss it as I just subscribed to the newsletter yesterday...


----------



## Kejero

I haven't seen anything yet, so I don't think so.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

rocking.xmas.man said:


> I'm sorry to ask but has the coupon fur the pre-order already been sent to users of behmian violin?
> ...just worried to miss it as I just subscribed to the newsletter yesterday...



No need to worry, the coupon will be sent hours before the pre order launch 

We are also looking at auto discount for Bohemian Violin owners on our website, if we manage to get it setup prior to pre order you will be still notified via the newsletter.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

Thank you alex. I was kind of shocked when Ondrej announced that there will be a coupon. With the staggered prices for the instruments themselfes and further discounts in addition... You're generous. really. And I appreciate that. thank you.
...ok, we know from Ondrej he seems to be a man without the need to sleep, eat or drink...


----------



## Virharmonic

Right guys. We are almost there  We are working all crazy hours to get it ready for you. Once the website is populated over the next few days we will open the pre-order (Please keep in mind that we only open pre-orders once we have a release candidate in hand, so while there is time between release and pre-order we always make sure that we have a release candidate first which goes into select hands out of our company for testing). There will also be a newsletter going out on Monday and hopefully if all goes well, we will open the Pre-order on Monday/Tuesday with Video as well. Of course this can move by a day or two while we await the first candidate encoding, but it won't be weeks any more  Have a lovely rest of the weekend and we will catch up with you soon 

I promise that this is the last "update" before the Pre-order opens.


----------



## higgs

Virharmonic said:


> ...a release candidate first which goes into select hands out of our company for testing).



I've got two hands with a total of ten fingers (five on each hand) - they're _very_ selectable hands.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Right guys. We are almost there  We are working all crazy hours to get it ready for you. Once the website is populated over the next few days we will open the pre-order (Please keep in mind that we only open pre-orders once we have a release candidate in hand, so while there is time between release and pre-order we always make sure that we have a release candidate first which goes into select hands out of our company for testing). There will also be a newsletter going out on Monday and hopefully if all goes well, we will open the Pre-order on Monday/Tuesday with Video as well. Of course this can move by a day or two while we await the first candidate encoding, but it won't be weeks any more  Have a lovely rest of the weekend and we will catch up with you soon
> 
> I promise that this is the last "update" before the Pre-order opens.


I don't know how many will, but I presume a lot of us will push the pre-order button.
I for one will certainly!

We'll have to change that song " I don't like mondays" temporarily.


----------



## Virharmonic

Did I mention that the Violin is getting an update too ?(not expansion just yet). While we are working on the EXP1 for the violin we have managed to improve the fluency of the performer and improve on the bow change flow from note to note as well as change some of the samples for even sweeter takes . While we are not yet ready to share the EXP1 (merged with a lot of content from EXP2) we are ready to share this extra polished version of the Base library with you and we hope to release it 1 week before the Cello Release  Thank you for all your support guys and massive patience


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Did I mention that the Violin is getting an update too ?(not expansion just yet). While we are working on the EXP1 for the violin we have managed to improve the fluency of the performer and improve on the bow change flow from note to note as well as change some of the samples for even sweeter takes . While we are not yet ready to share the EXP1 (merged with a lot of content from EXP2) we are ready to share this extra polished version of the Base library with you and we hope to release it 1 week before the Cello Release  Thank you for all your support guys and massive patience



I hope you also plan for a whole 3 week summer holiday? Just to do something away from any sampled string thing?
So you know there is a whole world out there without vi's?


----------



## Rob Elliott

Eyes really on this - looking forward to the email.


----------



## Martini Hill

Hi! Can anyone tell me what the price will be for the Cello with the pre-buy + the Bohemian Violin Coupon?
Thnx-Jeff


----------



## Ryan99

Martini Hill said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me what the price will be for the Cello with the pre-buy + the Bohemian Violin Coupon?
> Thnx-Jeff



Only Virharmonic can answer that now...


----------



## Martini Hill

Ryan99 said:


> Only Virharmonic can answer that now...


Oh. Ok. So nobody knows. Thanx looking forward to it!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

No newsletter?

Monday is over......


----------



## Virharmonic

Don't worry. None has gone out just yet. We will do the newsletter at the same time as we open the pre-order, so we can link the video and everything together with the website ect.... It is only hours away now


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

the pre order for the Bohemian Cello is now open, just got my coupon in an email


----------



## Virharmonic

Soooooo ... Pre-order gates have opened and everybody who is subscribed and owns the violin should be receiving their own code 

Here is the thread to discuss the Cello - http://vi-control.net/community/thr...in-soul-capture-series-cello-pre-order.54100/

Thank you for you massive patience and support. All of us at Virharmonic really appreciate it.

Thorsten you are faster then wind :D


----------



## higgs

No brain power required - done. Excited to play!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Virharmonic said:


> Soooooo ... Pre-order gates have opened and everybody who is subscribed and owns the violin should be receiving their own code
> 
> 
> Thorsten you are faster then wind :D


I bet I was part of the first group of 5 who placed an order)


----------



## erica-grace

Sorry If I missed this. Does anyone know if the Violin update will be a paid update?


----------



## scientist

i hate to be that guy but... what's the deal w/ the mailing list? an additional discount on cello for those of us who had pre-ordered the violin?


----------



## Virharmonic

erica-grace said:


> Sorry If I missed this. Does anyone know if the Violin update will be a paid update?



All updates are absolutely not paid . They are free to those who own the violin.



scientist said:


> i hate to be that guy but... what's the deal w/ the mailing list? an additional discount on cello for those of us who had pre-ordered the violin?



I'm sorry, but I'm not sure what you mean. Those who own the Violin get an extra little thank you in a form of coupon from us which I hope people enjoy, but you don't have to use the coupon. That is completely up to you.

If you meant to say that you haven't received the coupon and you own the violin and you are subscribed to our newsletter then please contact us directly at support(@)virharmonic.com .

The reason we send it to *subscribers only* is because we can't contact outside of subscription as it isn't legal for us to do so unless it is regarding direct update to the given product which we can then contact people in those cases here and there under certain circumstance - based on the marketing/contacting laws which apply to us.


----------



## scientist

thanks for the reply. yeah, i had just missed this information entirely. i'll get in touch via support. thanks!


----------



## erica-grace

Thanks for answering about the update 



Virharmonic said:


> The reason we send it to *subscribers only* is because we can't contact outside of subscription as it isn't legal for us to do so unless it is regarding direct update to the given product which we can then contact people in those cases here and there under certain circumstance - based on the marketing/contacting laws which apply to us.



So, you mean that Czech Republic law states that you can't send out newsletters and offers to _potential_ customers - only current ones, or people who have already subscribed?


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

erica-grace said:


> Thanks for answering about the update
> 
> 
> 
> So, you mean that Czech Republic law states that you can't send out newsletters and offers to _potential_ customers - only current ones, or people who have already subscribed?



Yes. As far as we know we can not do any "unrequested" emailing within EU. This might be different for other countries, but in our country the data protection and privacy laws stop us from emailing those who do not specifically approve it. The Subscription means that those customers who subscribe wish to be kept up to date and receive any special offers, but otherwise we can not contact people with news of other products then the ones they own unless they subscribed and as the Cello is new, we can't just blanket email all those who picked up other products.


----------



## zvenx

Hi, I have a question. I haven't bought the solo violin yet, but when I got the newsletter yesterday about the solo cello there was mention of the solo violin licensees getting a discount coupon for the solo cello. If I bought the solo violin this week, would I still get that coupon and use it to buy the solo cello?
thanks
rsp


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

The extra discount is available to subscribers who are/were owners of the Violin prior to us opening the pre-order. It is a special thank you to those who have supported us since the Violin launch and we can not extend it, however we feel that the Cello at 119 euros with free expansions is a steal and that the Violin at 149 is superb value. We are currently reviewing the pricing for future expanded versions as the expansion for the violin has grown well over the original plan, so we will reflect the value of the EXP1 content into the RRP of the violin past the expansion. I hope this helps.

PS: Thank you guys for all the support again. We love the feedback and we can't wait to unveil more later in the summer


----------



## zvenx

Hi, thanks for the response. Quite understandable.
rsp


----------



## jonnybutter

Just got BV today and love it! Very expressive VI! I also preordered the Cello.

This is from a couple months go, but I wanted to put my vote in. 



Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hopefully more users will request the non vibrato articulations because in my view, or more importantly use, they apply to various musical styles that will hopefully all will become within reach of this violin vi.
> Classical styles like barok or renainsance all use regularly non vibratos, as well as some eastern oriented music can make use of alternating, or regulating vibrato.



I too am looking for non vibrato sustains pretty often, or smaller vibratos at the very least. As SIG said, it's used in 17th and 18th c western classical a lot, and has a lot of uses in contemporary music too.

Again - great job on this!


----------



## Virharmonic

jonnybutter said:


> Just got BV today and love it! Very expressive VI! I also preordered the Cello.
> 
> This is from a couple months go, but I wanted to put my vote in.
> 
> 
> 
> I too am looking for non vibrato sustains pretty often, or smaller vibratos at the very least. As SIG said, it's used in 17th and 18th c western classical a lot, and has a lot of uses in contemporary music too.
> 
> Again - great job on this!



Vote added. We are considering how to best do these, so the samples have less vibrato and don't suffer from sounding flat or dead. They won't make it into EXP1, but less pronounced vibrato is definitely coming for the Violin in one of the expansions.


----------



## jonnybutter

Virharmonic said:


> Vote added. We are considering how to best do these, so the samples have less vibrato and don't suffer from sounding flat or dead. They won't make it into EXP1, but less pronounced vibrato is definitely coming for the Violin in one of the expansions.



I know it's difficult; if you listen to non-vibrato patches on other libraries, they do tend to sound flat. Thanks for considering it. You have a wonderful instrument here already.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Vote added. We are considering how to best do these, so the samples have less vibrato and don't suffer from sounding flat or dead. They won't make it into EXP1, but less pronounced vibrato is definitely coming for the Violin in one of the expansions.


Really glad to hear Ondrej! This has been a special wish of mine.

You know I am a bit of a fan (if one can say it as such, because is sounds a bit childish ) but the approach you guys have taken is such a different take on what is around. Not thereby saying other developers are lesser or so, but if you take it all into consideration it is like: can you please do this or that in the Violin library, and you say: yes, we will!

So, mostly this is not a very common approach(to say the least), and secondly (and I mean that) I think you may need to ask some money from us at some point or another for the extended expansions. Because even though this is a labour of love, as you have said it, it is also an enterprise with some kind of revenue. I do want you guys also to have an income out of all this! There are still a few libraries to go!
Therefore as an out of the box suggestion: create extended special expansions for the real fanatic zealots of the ultimate violin VI, with the extra cost of €....,- euro.
An idea?

(Maybe the forum compadres of vi-control will now want a referendum to vote for a S-I-G-exit  for making such an outrageous suggestion)


----------



## jonnybutter

Silence-is-Golden said:


> an out of the box suggestion: create extended special expansions for the real fanatic zealots of the ultimate violin VI, with the extra cost of €....,- euro.



I would certainly be ok with that, and think most of us who would want something like this would be too.


----------



## Rob Elliott

For sure - we WANT the forward thinking developers to stay DEVELOPING - that only happens if what they are doing is buttering their bread.


----------



## Virharmonic

wow guys, your support is more then we could hope for, but honestly it is a non issue at the moment. We can nicely complete the 3 expansions for each the Violin and the Cello and if the community still wants more past that point (which I think might turn towards the very specialized bows or styles) then we can discuss how to address it when the time comes with you guys 

Our main aim now is to hit the release of EXP1 in Q3 for the violin (that is why we have feature locked the expansion now) so you get to play with the expansion as soon as possible


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Virharmonic said:


> *We are very proud to present our First ever showing of our brand New library.*
> ​


Is there any way you could expand the pre-ordering period to let's say  14 of July please please please? I mean some people here...(in other words me) get their pay checks in the middle of the month-so I am going to miss the preorder period and the bohemian violin discount as well that way....


----------



## Zhao Shen

Damn. Recently got the violin and I've been playing around with it. What a lovely sound. Here's a snippet of a track I'm sketching out currently - BV sounds great even when exposed. Sorry for the low volume.

Snippet: https://clyp.it/j2rlhdka
Violin only: https://clyp.it/501qict0


----------



## Virharmonic

amorphosynthesis said:


> Is there any way you could expand the pre-ordering period to let's say  14 of July please please please? I mean some people here...(in other words me) get their pay checks in the middle of the month-so I am going to miss the preorder period and the bohemian violin discount as well that way....



Hi. 

I know that any deadline for a pre-order will be a pain for some :(, but we have tried our hardest to cover a
wide field of time for people with our pre-order deal. I'm sorry if this doesn't work out for all, but we won't be extending the special deals as the special deal is truly time limited.



Zhao Shen said:


> Damn. Recently got the violin and I've been playing around with it. What a lovely sound. Here's a snippet of a track I'm sketching out currently - BV sounds great even when exposed. Sorry for the low volume.
> 
> Snippet: https://clyp.it/j2rlhdka
> Violin only: https://clyp.it/501qict0



Hi Zhao,

Thank you for the tracks and kind words


----------



## procreative

Have not used Bohemian for a few weeks and used it again today, for my ears the Bow Change in this is far less pronounced than the Cello, which is why I commented on it. The Bohemian almost passes for fingered legato to me, it almost sounds as if the Cello bow was played with more pressure and maybe more rosin on the bow!


----------



## Virharmonic

procreative said:


> Have not used Bohemian for a few weeks and used it again today, for my ears the Bow Change in this is far less pronounced than the Cello, which is why I commented on it. The Bohemian almost passes for fingered legato to me, it almost sounds as if the Cello bow was played with more pressure and maybe more rosin on the bow!



That is a correct observation. It is by nature of the instrument that the bow change is more pronounced in the Cello. Depending on the type of the string (pitch), lower it is more time it takes to change it's direction of "shimmering" when played and when the bow changes the string effectively changes the direction of shaking - something that also affects the sound, so yes the bow change will be more pronounced especially on the low C if we are to stay true to the instrument and it's nature, which we are of course. Also it is important to keep in mind that dynamics and general range at which you play will determine how the bow change is pronounced.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Virharmonic said:


> Hi.
> 
> I know that any deadline for a pre-order will be a pain for some :(, but we have tried our hardest to cover a
> wide field of time for people with our pre-order deal. I'm sorry if this doesn't work out for all, but we won't be extending the special deals as the special deal is truly time limited.



Too bad!I have 12 days to raise 120 spare euro!!!Maybe I will maybe I won't...the reason I am whining here,is that if I judge from the violin,I will buy the cello as well it in the end....believe me ppl it costs a lot more than 149 euros!


----------



## John57

Have the BV and noticed that it loads the whole sample 3gig in memory as compared to the EastWest libraries which does more streaming on the disk. May have to change my work flow a bit in limiting the amount of virtual instruments I can load in DAW at one time. Currently have 16g memory in my system. Like the BV sound which is balanced between a dark and bright violin.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

John57 said:


> Have the BV and noticed that it loads the whole sample 3gig in memory as compared to the EastWest libraries which does more streaming on the disk. May have to change my work flow a bit in limiting the amount of virtual instruments I can load in DAW at one time. Currently have 16g memory in my system. Like the BV sound which is balanced between a dark and bright violin.



Hi John57,

Please can you check your streaming settings in UVI Workstation, it seems that you may have the slowest hard drive setting on, which means the Library loads more then is needed into memory to make sure there are no drop outs. This type of memory uptake would match only to an external slow HDD (5200rpm), on an SSD the Library takes up around 700 to 800mb ram and mostly streams from the hard drive. In some cases UVI Workstation may not be able to identify your Hard drive and a one off manual selection is required.

Please let me know if this helps as the Library should not be taking up anywhere near this amount of RAM if minimum requirements are met.

Warm Regards

Alex
Customer Support


----------



## John57

Thanks for the quick response. I was able to get the memory used down to 920Mb on a continuing base line.


----------



## ag75

Any new updates on the next installment of the Violin?


----------



## Virharmonic

ag75 said:


> Any new updates on the next installment of the Violin?




Hi ag75. The Expansion 1 for the violin is currently scheduled for Q3 - I expect that we will hit beta within a month (+/- few weeks) and once it passes beta we will be able to release it . It contains all the "on bow legatos" such as slurs, fingered and portamento, so we are taking extra care to make sure it remains as easy to play as now, but offers logical clever bowing and bow type selection. We will keep everybody posted as well as newsletter next month giving more info and with a bit of luck first audio examples 

All I can say at the moment - it turns the violin into a whole new beast


----------



## zacnelson

Can't wait for those new legatos!!! You guys are THE BEST


----------



## Rob Elliott

zacnelson said:


> Can't wait for those new legatos!!! You guys are THE BEST


+1


----------



## constaneum

Wonder any new update? Very keen to know the progress. hehe


----------



## Vastman

Dear Virfolk... I'd suggest retitling this thread... the freebe is irrelevant... cello released is relevant...


----------



## Virharmonic

Vastman said:


> Dear Virfolk... I'd suggest retitling this thread... the freebe is irrelevant... cello released is relevant...


Done  Thank you for pointing it out.


constaneum said:


> Wonder any new update? Very keen to know the progress. hehe


We are working on the Expansion 1 for the Violin full time. We expect to deliver news towards the end of this month and if all goes well we will have the launch date for EXP1 for you at that time  We are keeping tight lipped about all the info as we are making first sure that all works 100% how we would expect it to, but it is getting close . We will be sending a newsletter end of this months with more info 

Thank you for all the support and patience.


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi Guys,


So the summer "holidays" (not for us :D) are over and with it we have sent a newsletter providing an update.

You can read the full newsletter here at http://www.virharmonic.com/newsletter (www.virharmonic.com/newsletter)

We are getting closer and once we approve the "on bow" legato for showing we will definitely do a live improv, but we first want to make sure that all the features we have been working on make it to the stable live build.

Thank you for your support


Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## zacnelson

I'm excited!


----------



## Vastman

I'm wet!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

from the newsletter:
_Road ahead: We still have days of tweaking and behaviour corrections of the script ahead of us, but we are getting close now, so I would expect the release to be the end of September or in October._

To keep the thread alive 

Maybe a walkthrough / showcase / appetiser for the new update?


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> from the newsletter:
> _Road ahead: We still have days of tweaking and behaviour corrections of the script ahead of us, but we are getting close now, so I would expect the release to be the end of September or in October._
> 
> To keep the thread alive
> 
> Maybe a walkthrough / showcase / appetiser for the new update?



We are getting close, but the launch of Beta won't be in September. We have hoped to hit that deadline, but we are not yet 100% satisfied that all the features we are working on will make it into the release version.

The simple reason why we are not showing yet how the EXP1 works is because there is still a possibility that not all the features we are working on or with will make it into the EXP1 and we are very aware of possible issues by showing pre-beta build which could appear better then the release version as it might have more features, but if not all features are stable when working together we will simply take them out and give ourselves a bit more time to polish them and add them in a later expansion. 

Good news is that we are talking weeks now instead of months or quarters, but as the EXP1 is a very "bloated" Expansion (well beyond our original plan  ) it is taking a lot of man hours for our small team to get it right. Internally we call it the Expansion 1 and 3/4 as it is literally basically 2 expansion in 1, but we are also making sure that we have the mechanics for EXP 2 and 3 ready, so when we launch EXP1 the other two expansion can follow in a speedy manner to make up for the delay in EXP1.

We would also like to thank for all the amazing support and patience. We truly appreciate it and we hope that you will be impressed with our work on the EXP1 once it hits


----------



## zacnelson

Thanks for the update


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Thank you for some good news.

As long as slurred, fingered and portamento are in exp 1 I am a happy guy! 

Apart from all our eagerness I believe any update will be welcomed.

Thanks for the inclusion and october it is, when the fun can increase with this violin!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Get it right. It's a great VI, happy to wait til then.


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Thank you for some good news.
> 
> As long as slurred, fingered and portamento are in exp 1 I am a happy guy!
> 
> Apart from all our eagerness I believe any update will be welcomed.
> 
> Thanks for the inclusion and october it is, when the fun can increase with this violin!




Ahhh.. Yep - not to confuse people - these articulations will definitely be in EXP1, it is more about how they are called on and how they are handled. We are making a performer and there are a lot of scripting features that work in different situations, so yes these articulations will definitely be present (no questions about that). I was simply referring to how are they used by the performer  and we are of course aiming for complete integration, so the composer doesn't have to think about bowing or bow control, but at the same time has complete control over it if they wish to do so and having many legato types linked to bow direction as well as dynamics, timings ect makes these functions rather complex and we are making sure that they can all work together seamlessly.


----------



## wcreed51

Plus, you want the performer to use the correct emoticons for the mood of the music...


----------



## wcreed51

Any update?


----------



## Virharmonic

wcreed51 said:


> Any update?



It is getting really close, but I don't want to jinks it by giving a date on it. Basically as usual we are aiming for very high quality, the sample count is crazy high now (very large for any solo instrument made with only one microphone position meaning that every sample adds either variation or articulation/bow direction or legato) and our commitment is to make it work seamlessly and well optimized, so we still have sleepless nights ahead, but hopefully not too many. We are still standing by our commitment of adding 3 dynamics for Onbow legato with true bow direction as well as portamento and something else we are still perfecting  plus the Marcatos and Staccatos/short bows.. ...We are talking weeks, but I wouldn't want to say exactly how many just yet as when we find things we dislike we rerecord them instead of tweaking the samples too much. This technique is of course more time consuming, but delivers superb results as in the Bohemian Violin base version.

As soon as we have a concrete release date and Beta (beta with us means release candidate, we don't give bug filled betas out to testers as it is easier to fix things first in my view) to hand out beyond our studio walls, we will be very loud about it  with a lovely video 

Also Thank you to all for the patience. Off back to do more editing .

Ondrej


----------



## wcreed51

Thanks Ondrej!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

....Ondrej....... you use the good cliffhangers!

portamento's, staccato's, onbow legato's, something else........almost there......... you guys are the Silvester Stallone's of the vi-music industry........I can't wait to finally get my hands on the exp1.

PS: don't have sleepless nights....they don't serve you and us well :D


----------



## nordicguy

Silence-is-Golden said:


> PS: don't have sleepless nights....they don't serve you and us well :D


Big Dreamers Never Sleep.


----------



## mac

Well that makes a change - some exciting news which isn't going to cost me any more money.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Thanks Ondrej. Happy days. 



mac said:


> Well that makes a change - some exciting news which isn't going to cost me any more money.


LOL. It really does feel like that lately.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Virharmonic said:


> ... We are still standing by our commitment of adding 3 dynamics for Onbow legato with true bow direction as well as portamento and something else we are still perfecting  plus the Marcatos and Staccatos/short bows.. ...
> Ondrej



Ok!stop!release it!and start recording the viola,bass and chamber orchestral strings!!!!!!!!(I hope it's understandable that this is a joke...or not?)


----------



## wcreed51

I just installed the 2.6.8 update of UVI Workstation, and see that it's now listed as a legacy product. Does that mean we'll need to get the full version of Falcon at some point?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Hi wcreed51....what do you mean..
is bohemian violin and cello now a legacy product?

As in unplayable?


----------



## Virharmonic

wcreed51 said:


> I just installed the 2.6.8 update of UVI Workstation, and see that it's now listed as a legacy product. Does that mean we'll need to get the full version of Falcon at some point?





Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hi wcreed51....what do you mean..
> is bohemian violin and cello now a legacy product?
> 
> As in unplayable?




Hi Guys,

Please do not panic  No need to.

NOTHING is changing for users of our libraries. Our libraries are powered by UVI. We have emailed our contact at UVI regarding this "legacy" naming, but none of our libraries will require a Purchased player (Falcon). We will always provide a powered player (powered by UVI - possibly a slightly different name to the player). We will let you know the naming details, but our libraries will be powered and no external purchase will be required. They will also be supported in the future 


UPDATE FROM UVI - this is a display bug - they usually use that naming for old versions and for some reason it appeared on the newest updated version of the UVI Workstation. They will sort it out, but NO CHANGES TO THE PLAYER, It's name or how our libraries work. 

Thank you for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Glad you have defused this issue quickly!

With all the new "features" that software dev's (like Apple, Microsoft, etc) are putting into their updated products it feels as if nothing is fully safe for future use.


----------



## EvilDragon

Sometimes I wonder if these Virharmonic guys ever sleep :D


----------



## SoNowWhat?

EvilDragon said:


> Sometimes I wonder if these Virharmonic guys ever sleep :D


To quote Neil from The Young Ones:
"Sleep gives you cancer man. Everyone knows that."


----------



## mac

I always like Nas' way of putting it - "I never sleep, 'cause sleep is the cousin of death".


----------



## Virharmonic

So guys. We are finally ready to unveil the details of our planned Expansion 1. These approved features should make it into the Expansion 1 which we plan to release on 30th November. We have many months and months of hard work behind us and I believe that still many sleepless night of tweaking ahead of us, but we hope that you find the list as exciting as we do. It has been thanks to your patience, that we were able to test many different approaches to legatos and come up with a solution that would make me happy and deliver a believable performance. 

Link to feature list - https://www.virharmonic.com/blog/Bohemian Violin Expansion 1

Thank you guys


----------



## tack

Really looking forward to the update, Ondrej.

How does the control between fingered and bow change legato work? I imagine the engine will have some intelligence to maintain the Just Works philosophy, but of course no algorithm is ever perfect, so I'm hoping there is some way to override these decisions when that extra bit of control is needed.


----------



## Virharmonic

tack said:


> Really looking forward to the update, Ondrej.
> 
> How does the control between fingered and bow change legato work? I imagine the engine will have some intelligence to maintain the Just Works philosophy, but of course no algorithm is ever perfect, so I'm hoping there is some way to override these decisions when that extra bit of control is needed.



By nature the performer will take care of it, but number of different control mechanisms are available if you want to force different behavior as in the current version. Force Key will be one of them, but we are still working on different options too to make sure that the user has varied options on how to force the behaviors.

PS to all others coming to this thread : Update information from page 33 also added to the original post of this thread.


----------



## tack

Virharmonic said:


> By nature the performer will take care of it


Even the best performer still needs to be able to take direction from the conductor however. 

Happy to hear there will be some mechanism to override the scripted decisions. 

Of course the real magic happens when you don't _need _to.


----------



## tack

BTW I'm not sure if I shared this here, but I mocked up the first couple minutes of Appalachian Spring. I used the Bohemian for the solo violin part starting at 0:57. It was really the only solo violin I had in my arsenal that could touch it.

And it played straight in with minimal fuss, and it was _fun_. (I did have to override a couple of the performer's choices however, and used CC11 liberally. )

I look forward in going back over this after the update to adjust some of the legato transitions. There is a bit of a see-saw effect that some fingered legato will quickly remedy.


----------



## prodigalson

tack said:


> Even the best performer still needs to be able to take direction from the conductor however.



Ha! if only


----------



## Vik

Virharmonic said:


> So guys. We are finally ready to unveil the details of our planned Expansion 1. These approved features should make it into the Expansion 1 which we plan to release on 30th November. We have many months and months of hard work behind us and I believe that still many sleepless night of tweaking ahead of us, but we hope that you find the list as exciting as we do. It has been thanks to your patience, that we were able to test many different approaches to legatos and come up with a solution that would make me happy and deliver a believable performance.
> 
> Link to feature list - https://www.virharmonic.com/blog/Bohemian Violin Expansion 1
> 
> Thank you guys


Thanks for the info! I looked at that link, and should probably know the answer to this, but what does "at speed of full note" actually imply? 
Another question... will there be any teasers or similar before the actual release date, for legato/portamento-addicts like me who may purchase the instrument before the update/before having seen the real walkthrough (which I guess will be posted during or after the release date)?


----------



## Virharmonic

Vik said:


> Thanks for the info! I looked at that link, and should probably know the answer to this, but what does "at speed of full note" actually imply?
> Another question... will there be any teasers or similar before the actual release date, for legato/portamento-addicts like me who may purchase the instrument before the update/before having seen the real walkthrough (which I guess will be posted during or after the release date)?



By full note we mean full note at 90 bpm in terms of the length of the after transitional note and the speed of the transition. Thank you for asking

There will be teasers when we go into User Beta in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Maybe the first time I've been excited for tons of new sample content without feeling a twinge of regret for my wallet...


----------



## resound

Great news! Looking forward to the release!


----------



## midiman

Virharmonic said:


> So guys. We are finally ready to unveil the details of our planned Expansion 1. These approved features should make it into the Expansion 1 which we plan to release on 30th November. We have many months and months of hard work behind us and I believe that still many sleepless night of tweaking ahead of us, but we hope that you find the list as exciting as we do. It has been thanks to your patience, that we were able to test many different approaches to legatos and come up with a solution that would make me happy and deliver a believable performance.
> 
> Link to feature list - https://www.virharmonic.com/blog/Bohemian Violin Expansion 1
> 
> Thank you guys


The list looks very promising. I look forward to hearing this.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Kuddos to all your hard and tedious work that you have done so far and still to come.

Once released I believe everyone will experience the great potential of this violin to make music that gets closer to playing an instrument that delivers what one would expect whilst playing.

And if your aims of delivery date will be achieved I guess you guys can relax a bit around the holidays.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Exciting times. I'm hoping that, in time, you'd be able to set a performance mode by keyswitches - not articulation switching, but (say) expressive, plaintive, sprightly etc.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Looks very good Ondrej. I'll certainly take that.


----------



## mac

Now *that's* what I call an update!


----------



## zacnelson

Guy Rowland said:


> Exciting times. I'm hoping that, in time, you'd be able to set a performance mode by keyswitches - not articulation switching, but (say) expressive, plaintive, sprightly etc.


Great suggestion Guy!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Just reading through the articulation list. Chromatically sampled 
Looking forward to giving this update a spin.


----------



## Vik

Hi again, are there what are the choices re. vibrato? One layer? Any sampler with gradual inrease of vibrato? Aldo - how wide are the portamento intervals... 5ths?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Virharmonic

Vik said:


> Hi again, are there what are the choices re. vibrato? One layer? Any sampler with gradual inrease of vibrato? Aldo - how wide are the portamento intervals... 5ths?
> Thanks in advance!




Every speed of Legato and every dynamic has slightly different vibrato from progressive to expressive ect based on how the performer will address said event (this is one of the 3 main reasons for such a wide variety in "on bow" legato and also one of the main reasons for the massive delay as getting this right with true dynamic range and dynamic bowing took an incredible amount of additional testing which I'm happy we did as it leads to improved performance). We will go into greater detail about all of these things as well as portamento when we do the Beta teaser . There is a lot to talk about and even more to show, but now back to tweaking for me


----------



## Vik

Thanks for your reply, looking forward to hear thew new stuff! Someone helped me make a bohemian test file not long ago, and while this may only have to do with my own personal preferences, I sometimes prefer less... "hesitant" attacks than what I've heard in some Bohemian examples. So: Last question (whenever you have time, if you have time - no rush!)... will there be a way to modify/control the attacks or alternatively skip certain round robins in the new version?


----------



## Virharmonic

Vik said:


> Thanks for your reply, looking forward to hear thew new stuff! Someone helped me make a bohemian test file not long ago, and while this may only have to do with my own personal preferences, I sometimes prefer less... "hesitant" attacks than what I've heard in some Bohemian examples. So: Last question (whenever you have time, if you have time - no rush!)... will there be a way to modify/control the attacks or alternatively skip certain round robins in the new version?




We will talk about all the script improvements, changes closer to the release. We have a lot to announce on that front, but that hasn't been made public yet 

As discussed earlier in your previous conversations with us - there already is/should be a way to get what you mention above : We have 3 dynamics and number of bows to choose from already in the current version.
The selection the composer used on that track, from which you have cut the selection from on your above track, was the composers/editors choice (For clarity I've included the original link to the render pre-amplification and pre the edit you have made as the above edit is heavily boosted and boosting pp-mp causes odd/unnatural results by default). The user has the control over what bow types and bow directions they choose and the lowest dynamics have the softest (in some cases almost feathery) attacks and it is up to the composer to choose the bow types, dynamics they wish to use.

As stated earlier, offering/providing a mock up of your piece by our company is sadly not something we can offer and while one of our customers was kind enough to mock up or run your piece through the performer for you He/She might not have chosen the bow types or dynamics you would have chosen yourself. The variety is the key in our libraries as you might have gone for sustains with sharper starts in the middle part rather then mid arcs at low dynamics, but that is up to the composer and the user gets a feel for it very easily by playing on the keyboard and feeling the response of the performer.

If you have a ppp bow start (as many of our bows in pp dynamics have) you can't have an immediate ("brave sounding") bow start - ie bow down on a string with no prebow (motion of the bow reaching the string and settling on it ) - it will sound odd in many cases (almost robotic) and we are aiming to make the performer to address the passages as a violinist would in true dynamic range. Offering more bow types/legatos is the way to achieve best results in our opinion rather then cutting into the samples with offsets as they will automatically affect the overall sound. Expansion one greatly expands the bow types, bowing in general and legatos, so the variety will be truly vast 

I hope the above helps. I've tried to go as much into detail as possible, but of course our approach rule applies - We are capturing a performer and the way they address improvisation or type of phrases which is shown in the BV's live improvs and our demos by users, composers, demo writers, pianists ect. It is possible that in some cases some might like or dislike the performer. This applies in the real world with musicians as well, as not all performers are liked by all composers, but we are trying to stay true to the vision and capture the performer with all his quirks (in this case my quirks  ).

Original Track pre edit I refer to above found on VIC
[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/bohemian-violin-mp3.6096/][/AUDIOPLUS]

EDITS were made to add information, correct grammar, provide more info.


----------



## tav.one

3rd Week of Nov...Yayyyy!!!!! Excited for the upcoming demo/teaser for the Exp 1


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

Hi everybody at VIC


This is an important update regarding the Bohemian Violin Expansion 1.


Sadly, we have to delay the release of the Expansion 1 due to a “predictability bug” we have discovered during testing, this is also the reason that open beta (release candidate testing) hasn't begun yet. This bug is proving to be a bit more challenging to solve than usual, but rest assured we will get to the bottom of it.


The decision was made in our team to be open about what the issue is and I with Ondrej will keep you posted about the progress we make. This bug effectively means that the performer isn’t 100% predictable and can act in a non musical way at times. When we tested the individual legato types they all work, but when assembled together across the whole range and with all dynamics we get an occasional issue in selection and we are working on identifying what exactly is causing it and how to fix it.


We would love to give an exact time scale to release, but with bugs like these, giving an ETA would be irresponsible on our end at least until the time we have a fix. If the fix can be delivered by script amendments then we might be able to release before Christmas (something all of us at Virharmonic wish  ) but if the bug requires any sample re-records then we would need to record during Christmas and we would like to make it clear now, that if that is what it takes to deliver Expansion 1 to you as soon as possible, then that is exactly what we will do even if it means working across the Holidays. Our commitment to you is to release the expansion 1 as soon as possible, but it needs to deliver what we have promised and work the way we know it can.


Please accept our sincere apologies for this delay. We will be updating our website and the blog with this update too to make sure that it is clear that we are delaying the release. We will also update you via another email in the coming weeks once we have a clear idea about the updated ETA to a fix.

In the mean time, I'm available to take Flak at support(at)virharmonic.com while Ondrej is sat under a Dark cloud in the Studio rummaging through the innards of the Virtual Performer.

Warm Regards

Alex Hyde & The VirHarmonic Team


----------



## mac

Part of me wishes to say don't worry about it, the library is brilliant and thanks for keeping us updated! There's another part of me that feels concerned about when the full range of expansions for this and the cello, will, if ever, be released. 

I guess I should just be happy with the state of things as they currently are, which is not too shabby


----------



## noises on

Something Ive learnt in my time dealing with clients, is that once you have been given a lead time commitment, you dont dare move the goal posts. This means even one postponement. The first incarnation of bohemian violin has clearly meant a lot to those who took the plunge. If I was a vst developer, I would probably choose to hold back on promises until I am 100% sure I have my ducks in a row. Lets hope Father Christmas doesnt let us down on his commitments this year.


----------



## Virharmonic

noises on said:


> Something Ive learnt in my time dealing with clients, is that once you have been given a lead time commitment, you dont dare move the goal posts. This means even one postponement. The first incarnation of bohemian violin has clearly meant a lot to those who took the plunge. If I was a vst developer, I would probably choose to hold back on promises until I am 100% sure I have my ducks in a row. Lets hope Father Christmas doesnt let us down on his commitments this year.



In this case the blame falls solely on me. I know that Alex said that he will take "the flack" but the reality is that I've made an error in judgement - I thought that we had a week of work ahead of us and we will go into Beta (We class Release candidate testing as Beta). This hasn't happened as a major bug was discovered which I'm trying to find solution for. At this point it has become clear that 30th November is unobtainable even if I and the rest of the team forgo sleep, so I've asked Alex to let you guys know. The reason for no ETA is because until I have a tested fix I'm unable to make a 100% prediction as things might take more then a week or 2 to fix and we still want to run at least a week of testing of the release candidate with our testers. Are we talking ages? no. Are we talking few weeks? probably. I will keep you posted and I will try to make sure that you receive as much information as we can, but hope that you will understand that we are trying to make and do something new. Something not done before and it comes with it's own risks. Main risk is schedule. Once it is done once (exp1) it can be applied to the cello and other instruments in a much more timely manner and other expansions are being scripted into EXP1 to avoid delays in EXP2 and 3. We have learned from our mistake, but our main commitment remains to quality, innovation and all of you.

Warm Regards

Ondrej Pochyly (head developer)


----------



## jonnybutter

noises on said:


> Something Ive learnt in my time dealing with clients, is that once you have been given a lead time commitment, you dont dare move the goal posts. This means even one postponement. The first incarnation of bohemian violin has clearly meant a lot to those who took the plunge. If I was a vst developer, I would probably choose to hold back on promises until I am 100% sure I have my ducks in a row...Lets hope Father Christmas doesnt let us down on his commitments this year.



Not very charitable, Father Christmas. We all know that companies - big companies - commonly ship code on-time but with errors and bugs. Ondrej and Co. taking extra time to get things right for our little cadre is not going to ruin anyone's anything - BV is already a brilliant and very usable VI. Plus, unlike some larger companies, they are being honest about it.


----------



## LamaRose

No harm in being optimistic, Alex & Ondrej, or showing attention to detail. Notre Dame cathedral took over 150 years to complete. DaVinci spent decades on the Mona Lisa. M. Night Shyamalan rewrote the Sixth Sense 13 times until it felt right!

As they say: "10% inspiration, 90% perspiration (and time!)"


----------



## nordicguy

noises on said:


> Something Ive learnt in my time dealing with clients, is that once you have been given a lead time commitment, you dont dare move the goal posts. This means even one postponement. The first incarnation of bohemian violin has clearly meant a lot to those who took the plunge. If I was a vst developer, I would probably choose to hold back on promises until I am 100% sure I have my ducks in a row. Lets hope Father Christmas doesnt let us down on his commitments this year.


When dev stop communication and disappears it's all bad (well, it is).
When they honestly keep people informed of what's happening it's bad again.
Doesn't let them lot of choices.
One need some judgement to make difference between different types of company.
Keep up the good work guys and thanks to let us know what's happen!


----------



## Vastman

Luv u guys... U R doing amazing things. Sleep is important! I will happily await your creation and your communication is rare and much appreciated 

I routinely create unique and amazing gardens. I am acutely aware of how difficult it is to project into the future... Especially if you are exploring new things. No worries here. Based on what you've already accomplished I am sure we'll all be smiling as the new year unfolds. 

Besides... U don't want to be buried under the BF/Xmas information overload!


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

Thanks for the update! I appreciate you working hard to get it right.


----------



## koolkeys

Well this is a bummer! While I understand and appreciate the desire to get it right, that doesn't mean it doesn't sting a bit. Just excited to try it.

Maybe in exchange for the delay, those of us who have the violin but not the Cello yet can get a little discount.......

Appreciate the heads up.

Brent


----------



## TGV

I'm with the "take your time to deliver a good product" crowd. I knew when I pre-ordered that it was going to be hard for you, because the plan is pretty ambitious. Your updates show you care about your customers and products. I wish you the best.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Indeed, only support and encouragement from my side as well.

Please use your time well, sleep well, be well, and deliver the expansion when you feel confident it will be 99,9% complete.
( and I assure you some of us will come up with bugs, at some point in time, which is also no issue)

That you guys do something new is obvious to all I guess and that you will deliver in due time is also fully to be trusted.

I wish you happy bug beating!


----------



## zacnelson

Thanks for the update and don't let the few negative comments bother you! The Boho violin and cello are amazing and I enjoy them more every day


----------



## tigersun

So is the price going to remain until the update is out or should I pick it up before the end of the month still?

Too many Black Friday deals staring me down right now and setting this purchase back even a week will be quite a relief for me.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

tigersun said:


> So is the price going to remain until the update is out or should I pick it up before the end of the month still?
> 
> Too many Black Friday deals staring me down right now and setting this purchase back even a week will be quite a relief for me.



Hi Tigersun,

The price will remain the same until the launch of the expansion, as the expansion is delayed so will the price increase be delayed until the actual release of the Expansion 1. We will keep you all up to date once we have more info.

Regards

Alex


----------



## wcreed51

> the performer isn’t 100% predictable and can act in a non musical way at times

That sounds like a new level of realism to me


----------



## Wes Antczak

Just wanted to add to those who are offering positive vibes and saying they can wait. On this end, I figure we've waited this long and we can probably wait a few more weeks until Virharmonic is ready to release. You guys deserve to enjoy your holidays with family, etc. just like everyone else. I DO appreciate Ondrej's openness and communication. Imo, the worst thing is when a developer promises something and then disappears off the face of the earth. So, yes, I am just as impatient and excited as everyone else. But I am also glad that Virharmonic is taking the time to make it right from the get go. So I say:

GO TEAM!!!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

so how are you virharmonic guys holding up?

Is it doable with all the necessary work that you have been taking upon yourselves that you actually have a christmas holiday, or will it be a christmas holiday next year for you ? :D


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> so how are you virharmonic guys holding up?
> 
> Is it doable with all the necessary work that you have been taking upon yourselves that you actually have a christmas holiday, or will it be a christmas holiday next year for you ? :D



We are still running some tests tonight and we will give a complete report and info tomorrow. We just need to know the results before we post anything prematurely  (PS Beta will not start tomorrow, but we will have a clear idea about how long it will take to deliver the beta)


----------



## Martini Hill

Oh boy oh boy oh boy....ok contain thyself!


----------



## Virharmonic

Here is the update we have just shared via our Newsletter.

We have some good and not so good news. The good news is that we have identified the issues in our performance logic, but the not so good news is that there is a problem in the way we have captured one type of the onbow legatos and when in context, they don’t fulfil exactly what is asked of them and they do not properly fill the performance gap they were expected to fill. We have spent ages working the logic, before we have realized that the issue was also in the samples. The solution has been tested now and we are in progress of implementing the fix to release the beta. Below is our work schedule as we have it, so you can read through to get a rough expectation. This schedule is subject to change if required, but we believe that there shouldn’t be any big changes.

This type of scheduling will also be introduced to our other expansions as well as Cello Expansions after New Year, so you can track our progress and see where in the production process we are at any given time.

*Schedule:*

Last update - 7th December - Identify the bug causing predictability issue 
- Status:* Complete*

7th-14th December - Implement changes required to test the fixes in Test Model* 
- Status: *Complete* 
*Test model - One octave version of our instrument Results of Test Model post changes:* Satisfactory*

14th-20th December - Re-Record the Legato type in all of its dynamics with changes based on the Test Model - Status - *In Progress*

20-31st December - Process all newly recorded samples and add them to the Pre-Beta Build - Status - *To begin*

2nd-7th January - Test the Pre-Beta Build - Status - *To begin*

5th - 9th January - Encode the Beta Release Candidate for Beta Testing - Status - *To begin*

9th-25th January - Beta Testing of the Release Candidate - End phase once Beta testers of the release candidate are satisfied and all issues found are ironed out. - Status - *To begin*

We will be updating the Schedule above as we go ahead on our Blog section of our website.

We would also like to take this newsletter opportunity to Wish you all a Very Merry Christmas (Holidays) and a Happy New Year. We are very grateful for all your support this year and we look forward to more innovation in 2017! 

Ondrej


----------



## Martini Hill

Thanx for the update guys! Standing by! Happy Holidays! Jeff


----------



## Virgil

No worries, take your time. And Merry Christmas


----------



## mac

I hope you're not planning on having the 25th off? I have legato lines that need to be written.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Also wanted to chime in with words of support and wishes for a Merry Christmas. Thank you very much for keeping us updated.


----------



## Iskra

I don't own the Virharmonic violin, but amazing customer feedback and openness from the developer, I must say. 
Merry xmas to all!


----------



## LamaRose

Thanks for the detailed status update, both here and via email. And whatever it takes, please take time to enjoy the Holidays!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Hi Ondreij,

Since the blog on your virharmonic website is not recently updated regarding the progress of your bug fixing plan, I hope you are willing to give us some news upon the development so far?

thanks, and hope you are doing well!



Edit: oh, oups... I just read this incorrectly 

_2nd-7th January - Complete Assembly, tweak and Test the Pre-Beta Build - Status - In Progress -Expected to Complete before 4th February (Updated 25/01/2017)_


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hi Ondreij,
> 
> Since the blog on your virharmonic website is not recently updated regarding the progress of your bug fixing plan, I hope you are willing to give us some news upon the development so far?
> 
> thanks, and hope you are doing well!



Hi Silence,

We have been updating the schedule on the blog regularly. As far as I know I've instructed Alex with the latest update yesterday and it went up before 5pm yesterday. We just add comments to the schedule with the latest info and it is possible that you missed that part of the blog? https://www.virharmonic.com/blog/Bohemian Violin Expansion 1
The good news is that we will show the library next week in a live improv as we should have the Release candidate ready for testing before 4th February  . Of course we are trying to do it as fast as possible, but the last thing we want is to introduce any last minute bugs, so we are being very careful in our testing to make sure we don't miss anything major (all going really well so far) and this time I have no bad news  It is coming very soon for testing and if the test goes as well as we hope then the live version will follow shortly.

I know that some might pick on my amount of smileys again , but I'm excited to be finally so close to release after working on the fix 70+ hours a week, so we will finally have very exciting week ahead of us 

Warm Regards

Ondrej and the rest of Virharmonic Crew


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Thanks !

I just corrected myself in the previous post, because indeed you have updated it very recently!

Good news is that smileys are welcomed! Because that is good news for us all 

Let the comments come on smileys :D


----------



## HiEnergy

Eagerly awaiting the expanded violin!


----------



## Vastman

I am gratefully awaiting the unveiling... no pressure...i consider this a gift, a wonderful, exhilarating, unbelievably generous "gift"...

THANKS, GUYS/GALS...


----------



## ohernie

Brass tacks: When does the price go up?


----------



## mac

@Virharmonic The cello price won't be increasing for quite some time yet I'm assuming?


----------



## Virharmonic

mac said:


> @Virharmonic The cello price won't be increasing for quite some time yet I'm assuming?


Probably not till summer this year. But it won't be anywhere near as long of a wait as with the EXP1 for Violin


ohernie said:


> Brass tacks: When does the price go up?


Once the expansion 1 is out the price will go up. It might happen the same day or within a couple of weeks as we need to make sure that all the information is available first before we raise the prices.

A Video Sneak Peak for Bohemian Violin Expansion 1 -




In this video as usual I haven't used any CC or Keyswitches or any post midi editing. It is a live take using one of the presets called Improv.

Expansion 1 features 3 behavioral presets that can be changed on the fly by 3 keyswitches - Each presets amends the way the performer handles incoming notes and addresses them in said style. We call these presets - "Moods"

Moods available in Expansion 1 are - Improv (featured in the video above - easy to play and most flexible- uses almost all available bow types), Czardas (Lots of momentum in this one  ) and Finally Emotive ( ideal for the slower tunes which just need to play on the right heart string in lower dynamics)

We still have a lot to show and we are sure that beta testers will show what they can do with the violin soon as well once the beta hits (encoding is expected to be done early next week now, so we will soon be sending emails out to all of those who are on the beta team)

Thank you for your support, your patience and we look forward to hearing what you think.

Warm Regards


Ondrej, Alex, Jordi and Pavel
The VirHarmonic team


----------



## Zhao Shen

Virharmonic said:


> Probably not till summer this year. But it won't be anywhere near as long of a wait as with the EXP1 for Violin
> 
> Once the expansion 1 is out the price will go up. It might happen the same day or within a couple of weeks as we need to make sure that all the information is available first before we raise the prices.
> 
> A Video Sneak Peak for Bohemian Violin Expansion 1 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video as usual I haven't used any CC or Keyswitches or any post midi editing. It is a live take using one of the presets called Improv.
> 
> Expansion 1 features 3 behavioral presets that can be changed on the fly by 3 keyswitches - Each presets amends the way the performer handles incoming notes and addresses them in said style. We call these presets - "Moods"
> 
> Moods available in Expansion 1 are - Improv (featured in the video above - easy to play and most flexible- uses almost all available bow types), Czardas (Lots of momentum in this one  ) and Finally Emotive ( ideal for the slower tunes which just need to play on the right heart string in lower dynamics)
> 
> We still have a lot to show and we are sure that beta testers will show what they can do with the violin soon as well once the beta hits (encoding is expected to be done early next week now, so we will soon be sending emails out to all of those who are on the beta team)
> 
> Thank you for your support, your patience and we look forward to hearing what you think.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> 
> Ondrej, Alex, Jordi and Pavel
> The VirHarmonic team




Right, well... I must admit, I'm _much _more excited about this expansion now. I've always had my doubts about the "script plays for you" approach, but the idea of "moods" is absolutely fantastic. If they work as well as I'm hoping for, it could be groundbreaking. Thanks to everyone at Virharmonic for all of your hard work!


----------



## storyteller

Stoked.  _Moods_ sounds like a brilliant way to approach it!


----------



## Batrawi

Sounds brilliant! Concept/sound/playability just everything is brilliant.

Tiny detunes though that am hearing (notes landing @0:48 and 1:40 for example) which might not be optimum in exposed solo lines...Could be something in the video though so sorry if i might be judging too early


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

outstanding and supurb!

Fantastic that those trills are in there as well, and that also they are playable , ....in differing intervals.

This is, was and will be an increasingly satisfying violin to play and have fantastic results with.

Thanks for this outstanding achievement!

( enough superlatives?) :D


----------



## Nuno

Will this expansion be free for existing violing owners (don't own it but might consider buying it if that's the case)?


----------



## mac

Looking really, really good


----------



## Ryan99

Nuno said:


> Will this expansion be free for existing violing owners (don't own it but might consider buying it if that's the case)?


Yes.


----------



## tav.one

This makes me much more excited, I was wondering if we get *portamento* in this expansion?
I think I read somewhere in this thread that it will be included.


----------



## constaneum

itstav said:


> This makes me much more excited, I was wondering if we get *portamento* in this expansion?
> I think I read somewhere in this thread that it will be included.




they've mentioned previously that it'll be included but i've not heard it demoed in the video though. hmmm


----------



## Batrawi

constaneum said:


> but i've not heard it demoed in the video though. hmmm


That's because it's not part of the performer script. It's a different articulation that you trigger with keyswitch.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

who needs portamento when we got such wonderful slurs we can hear in this improvisation?


----------



## Vastman

I'm so in love with this creature and all who have nurtured her to life...


----------



## Rob Elliott

promising.


----------



## Pixelee

Can't wait to beta test it!


----------



## constaneum

I really can't wait for the update. Hehehe


----------



## LamaRose

Sounds great, Ondrej ... love the idea of separate moods/styles. Do you advise keeping the original version for the compositions we've already created... as another style?


----------



## tav.one

@Ondrej what's the memory footprint with expansion 1?

The 2.5 gigs original with the inability to purge unused samples in UVI makes Boh.Violin the biggest ram hog in my library (Not that it makes me love it any less).
I know we can unload articulations, but I normally unload pizzicato and the difference is negligible.

I wonder if the devs themselves can program a feature to unload all unused samples?


----------



## mac

I'm not in front of my DAW right now, but I'm pretty sure there's a way of reducing the RAM usage if you have a fast drive?


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you Everybody for the kind words. It is lovely to finally show the library and we can't wait to get it into your hands (we are close now  )

Portamento is definitely in this Expansion. It is on a force key, so you can use it where desired, but it isn't used by the performer as virtual performer uses slurred, fingered or bow changed legato. We will go into this a lot more in the overview video which we will do once we are in Beta and all Beta testers are up and running.




LamaRose said:


> Sounds great, Ondrej ... love the idea of separate moods/styles. Do you advise keeping the original version for the compositions we've already created... as another style?



We are leaving the original patch in the encoded library so you could load the original version at any time after the update and all your projects should open using the original patch as the naming isn't changing (ie all saved projects should just open normally with the instrument like it wasn't updated  )


itstav said:


> @Ondrej what's the memory footprint with expansion 1?
> 
> The 2.5 gigs original with the inability to purge unused samples in UVI makes Boh.Violin the biggest ram hog in my library (Not that it makes me love it any less).
> I know we can unload articulations, but I normally unload pizzicato and the difference is negligible.
> 
> I wonder if the devs themselves can program a feature to unload all unused samples?



2.5GB for base version (original version) seems too high to me. It should be under 1 gb if you are using SSD (you can check out the streaming settings in UVI and select faster HDD settings, so UVI get to stream more of the HDD and load less into your ram. Only if you are set on slow external HDD should it be anywhere near that figure. Unloading spiccs or pizz won't take much effect in memory as the main hog of memory are the legatos and longer notes which are usually needed at all times and unloading them would lead to issues.

Expansion 1 will take more RAM then the current version . It is a very large library sitting at 32k samples which only around 4000 of them are not needed at all times (spiccatos,staccatos,pizzicatos) so the RAM uptake is larger in the Expansion 1,but we are making sure that we don't leave laptops and lower end systems behind, so there are patches available that take less memory then the full detail library.

In terms of some Purge function or something similar - we are continuously investigating memory and load optimization tools available to us. No exact promises on this front yet.

We will do a complete comparison list between version 1 (current version) and Expansion 1 next week, but I guess the clear thing to point out is that EXP1 has 3x the sample count to the released version, so it is a very different beast of a library 

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## lp59burst

This is a great interview with Ondrej talking about VirHarmonic... (Ondrej, I hope you don't mind me posting it here...) 

I wish I was a beta tester...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> We are leaving the original patch in the encoded library so you could load the original version at any time after the update and all your projects should open using the original patch as the naming isn't changing (ie all saved projects should just open normally with the instrument like it wasn't updated  )


it is like every time you guys do exactly as one could wish for!

brilliant!


----------



## alanb

Hello Ondrej!!

What is the current/pending state of vibrato in the Bohemian family of instruments?

Does/will the virtual performer make 'creative' decisions regarding vibrato timing/depth/speed? If so, how wide a range of vibrato expression choice is the virtual performer given?

Can we, or will we be able to, impose our own note-specific vibrato timing/depth/speed choices via cc, a force switch, _&c._?

Thanks!!


----------



## constaneum

Virharmonic said:


> Thank you Everybody for the kind words. It is lovely to finally show the library and we can't wait to get it into your hands (we are close now  )
> 
> Portamento is definitely in this Expansion. It is on a force key, so you can use it where desired, but it isn't used by the performer as virtual performer uses slurred, fingered or bow changed legato. We will go into this a lot more in the overview video which we will do once we are in Beta and all Beta testers are up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving the original patch in the encoded library so you could load the original version at any time after the update and all your projects should open using the original patch as the naming isn't changing (ie all saved projects should just open normally with the instrument like it wasn't updated  )
> 
> 
> 2.5GB for base version (original version) seems too high to me. It should be under 1 gb if you are using SSD (you can check out the streaming settings in UVI and select faster HDD settings, so UVI get to stream more of the HDD and load less into your ram. Only if you are set on slow external HDD should it be anywhere near that figure. Unloading spiccs or pizz won't take much effect in memory as the main hog of memory are the legatos and longer notes which are usually needed at all times and unloading them would lead to issues.
> 
> Expansion 1 will take more RAM then the current version . It is a very large library sitting at 32k samples which only around 4000 of them are not needed at all times (spiccatos,staccatos,pizzicatos) so the RAM uptake is larger in the Expansion 1,but we are making sure that we don't leave laptops and lower end systems behind, so there are patches available that take less memory then the full detail library.
> 
> In terms of some Purge function or something similar - we are continuously investigating memory and load optimization tools available to us. No exact promises on this front yet.
> 
> We will do a complete comparison list between version 1 (current version) and Expansion 1 next week, but I guess the clear thing to point out is that EXP1 has 3x the sample count to the released version, so it is a very different beast of a library
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej






Virharmonic said:


> Thank you Everybody for the kind words. It is lovely to finally show the library and we can't wait to get it into your hands (we are close now  )
> 
> Portamento is definitely in this Expansion. It is on a force key, so you can use it where desired, but it isn't used by the performer as virtual performer uses slurred, fingered or bow changed legato. We will go into this a lot more in the overview video which we will do once we are in Beta and all Beta testers are up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving the original patch in the encoded library so you could load the original version at any time after the update and all your projects should open using the original patch as the naming isn't changing (ie all saved projects should just open normally with the instrument like it wasn't updated  )
> 
> 
> 2.5GB for base version (original version) seems too high to me. It should be under 1 gb if you are using SSD (you can check out the streaming settings in UVI and select faster HDD settings, so UVI get to stream more of the HDD and load less into your ram. Only if you are set on slow external HDD should it be anywhere near that figure. Unloading spiccs or pizz won't take much effect in memory as the main hog of memory are the legatos and longer notes which are usually needed at all times and unloading them would lead to issues.
> 
> Expansion 1 will take more RAM then the current version . It is a very large library sitting at 32k samples which only around 4000 of them are not needed at all times (spiccatos,staccatos,pizzicatos) so the RAM uptake is larger in the Expansion 1,but we are making sure that we don't leave laptops and lower end systems behind, so there are patches available that take less memory then the full detail library.
> 
> In terms of some Purge function or something similar - we are continuously investigating memory and load optimization tools available to us. No exact promises on this front yet.
> 
> We will do a complete comparison list between version 1 (current version) and Expansion 1 next week, but I guess the clear thing to point out is that EXP1 has 3x the sample count to the released version, so it is a very different beast of a library
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej



Is it possible to provide an additional instrument patch which all the articulations disabled.? Users will then turn ON each required articulation one by one by themselves? It'll be a flexible option that way instead of just loading up all articulations and then slowly purge the unwanted articulations.


----------



## Batrawi

alanb said:


> Can we, or will we be able to, impose our own note-specific vibrato timing/depth/speed choices via cc, a force switch, _&c._?
> 
> Thanks!!


I believe this just contradicts with the whole virtual performer concept where the aim is not to think about anything while you play.
You just chose the notes (compose) while the virtual performer..well...perform!

Probably this is why they came up with the "moods" idea to grant us some sort of flexibility over how we want the performer to "feel" while he performs but again without "forcing" him how to perform (like chosing for him the vibrato length/intensity etc..)


----------



## tav.one

Virharmonic said:


> 2.5GB for base version (original version) seems too high to me. It should be under 1 gb if you are using SSD (you can check out the streaming settings in UVI and select faster HDD settings, so UVI get to stream more of the HDD and load less into your ram. Only if you are set on slow external HDD should it be anywhere near that figure.





mac said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a way of reducing the RAM usage if you have a fast drive?



Thanks for the help guys.
I am indeed streaming from a slow HDD, I'll look for the stream setting and check how low can I go...until I switch to new system that can support SSDs (I'm on 2011 iMac, USB 2)


----------



## Virharmonic

constaneum said:


> Is it possible to provide an additional instrument patch which all the articulations disabled.? Users will then turn ON each required articulation one by one by themselves? It'll be a flexible option that way instead of just loading up all articulations and then slowly purge the unwanted articulations.




The problem with purging only some layers or articulations is that most articulations that aren't used by the performer "on need call basis" is limited and the memory saving is around 200mb if that. We are looking into number of options on how to handle even more samples then we currently have - we still have ideas beyond the legatos and the moods can be expanded further too which is what EXP2 will work on, but memory handling is a daily topic in our studio 



alanb said:


> Hello Ondrej!!
> 
> What is the current/pending state of vibrato in the Bohemian family of instruments?
> 
> Does/will the virtual performer make 'creative' decisions regarding vibrato timing/depth/speed? If so, how wide a range of vibrato expression choice is the virtual performer given?
> 
> Can we, or will we be able to, impose our own note-specific vibrato timing/depth/speed choices via cc, a force switch, _&c._?
> 
> Thanks!!




Hi Alanb

As Batrawi said above. Having controllable vibrato would go against the performer concept and would also be detrimental to the sound quality. We will add Non Vibrato sustains in EXP2 or 3, but we do not have currently any plans for controllable vibrato as it doesn't fit the concept at this time.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Excellent. Looking/sounding very good and feeling just a bit excited for this expansion. Worth waiting for you to get it right Virharmonic.


----------



## resound

Very excited for this!


----------



## noises on

Rejoicing, new capabilities are a new threshold for solo string VI's. Cant wait for update links.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> We will add Non Vibrato sustains in EXP2 or 3,



Fantastic!

If you were a women I could kiss you ringt now .......hahaha


It is obvious I am a fan of what you guys are creating. It will become so comprehensive that it will cover many forms of music.

And because the 'tone' of the violin is so good and not only 'traditional classical' sounding it makes it possible for some forms of 'world' music as well.
Eventually I have the presumption that some arabic flavours will actually be doable!

Keep at it, and you should receive some kind of innovation price for this vi-violin!
This is next gen!


----------



## tav.one

Silence-is-Golden said:


> some arabic flavours will actually be doable!


+ 1 to South Asian / Middle East flavour


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you guys for all the kind words  The beta version has been uploaded for encoding and we expect to get it encoded before the weekend for Beta to begin.

Beta of the Release candidate is expected to last about 1 week and then we hope to begin the wide launch and the download links will be issued in the order at which the original purchase was made. We will have to scale the launch as the library is 22gb and if all began download at the same time then the servers would surely crash, but we hope to speed up the launch as much as possible, so look out for your own download links once you receive an email from us 

Thank you once more for all your support!


----------



## LamaRose

Virharmonic said:


> ...the library is 22gb...



Please tell me this is _before_ compression...


----------



## Vastman

WoW! Well, I am forced to be patient, even though I bought in early, before release... as my studio is in pieces, 1000 miles north of Oakland CA and I'm stuck here for 3 or 4 more weeks!  At least I won't be sucking your servers!

Have to say, that's the biggest update I'VE EVER heard of!

Can't begin to express how honored I am to be participating in this quest. From the moment I stumbled on to the efforts being made to bring a violin to life I was hooked... and that night we all received our links... I will remember that night FOREVER!

I own a zillion things... but have never felt the rapture I experience the day I first touched the keyboard and a violin came to life...

You VirFolk are in a class all your own!


----------



## Batrawi

Virharmonic said:


> Thank you guys for all the kind words  The beta version has been uploaded for encoding and we expect to get it encoded before the weekend for Beta to begin.
> 
> Beta of the Release candidate is expected to last about 1 week and then we hope to begin the wide launch and the download links will be issued in the order at which the original purchase was made. We will have to scale the launch as the library is 22gb and if all began download at the same time then the servers would surely crash, but we hope to speed up the launch as much as possible, so look out for your own download links once you receive an email from us
> 
> Thank you once more for all your support!


That means the walkthrough video will be available in around 7 to 14 days from now?

I will keep watching the walkthrough as it helps me maintain patience untill I get my hands on this beauty.... or beast shall I say


----------



## Virharmonic

LamaRose said:


> Please tell me this is _before_ compression...



Nope - that is post compression. Uncompressed samples would be a lot lot more :D. Having so many legatos is killer on space, but the lightest patch which has all the same articulations as the highest quality patch takes only 1.1gb ram  if you have SSD, so there is a way to run it without spending a lot of memory and we have tested this lighter patch on laptop as well to make sure that anybody can use this library without a problem . We are awaiting encoding and once we receive the encoded version we will begin testing. It will probably be just after the weekend as it is getting late here and we are waiting for the encoded version. Basically now it all depends on the arrival of encoded version , but it will be any day now as UVI are amazingly fast at getting them back to us. We will email all beta testers once the beta is uploaded and ready for testing.



Batrawi said:


> That means the walkthrough video will be available in around 7 to 14 days from now?
> 
> I will keep watching the walkthrough as it helps me maintain patience until I get my hands on this beauty.... or beast shall I say



We will do walkthrough and a video podcast about the development of this expansion next week already. If the beta testers approve the release of the library or simply point out few bugs that we can fix easily then it will go out from end of next week and it will be released in a cascade fashion based on the time you have ordered the library. We will create an email list which will be sent out over the course of a week after the release date and downloads will be issued progressively as even though we have beefed up our servers, having so many people downloading 22gb would most likely bring them down, so we will cascade the launch for a duration of one week.

Thank you for your continuous support and I hope that the new information about the memory uptake of such large library is positive news


----------



## LamaRose

That's an amazing amount of new content... if memory serves me correctly, version 1.0 is about 4gb. Definitely have my interest peaked regarding what's hidden/coming in this release... no wonder you guys haven't been sleeping!


----------



## EvilDragon

Thankfully I have 64 GB of RAM on my beast, phew!


----------



## Virharmonic

EvilDragon said:


> Thankfully I have 64 GB of RAM on my beast, phew!



Yeah on that system you can enjoy the 96Khz 24bit Version as memory isn't really a problem 



LamaRose said:


> That's an amazing amount of new content... if memory serves me correctly, version 1.0 is about 4gb. Definitely have my interest peaked regarding what's hidden/coming in this release... no wonder you guys haven't been sleeping!



Yep, we went from over 10k+ samples to 32k+ samples and all of the samples are on single position, so it is 32k+ of unique sounds. Out of the 22gb - 6GB is the 48khz 16bit version which allows the smaller memory footprint to play on Laptops or even tablets, which is something we really wanted to manage, as we know that a lot of bands are also using our library when on travels, so we need to make sure that they can enjoy the expanded version too. So the lowest memory footprint is just 1.1gb ram and that preset contains all the articulations and all the moods without any restrictions. It is just calling on lower resolution samples then the main preset. We are also investigating few other clever tricks for expansion 2 which would allow us to continuously load and unload samples on the fly, but we really didn't want to delay the EXP1 any more for that feature, so if we get it working, it will come in EXP2 as expansion 2 will of course contain additional samples :D


----------



## EvilDragon

Virharmonic said:


> Yeah on that system you can enjoy the 96Khz 24bit Version as memory isn't really a problem



Nah, too much CPU for not equivalent gain in sound quality as far as I'm concerned. 48k for me. 


BTW - perhaps two UFS files would make sense? One with 48k 16-bit for laptops, the other with 96k 24-bit for desktops? So that laptops don't need to be burdened with extra HD space taken? I'm sure UVI can accomodate that when encoding.


----------



## Virharmonic

EvilDragon said:


> Nah, too much CPU for not much gain. 48k for me.



See I used to think the same, but I didn't get any CPU load difference between the two patches (96khz/48khz) that would be noticeable - Even the i3 processor we tested managed the 96khz without going above 10% on single core and that was more down to voice count, so I wonder what results you will get in the beta  I would be interested to hear. We did spend a long long time on optimizing the script and behavior to keep the CPU load very "tablet" friendly as it seems that tablets with full OS (ie Surface pro which I use extensively myself in my work) are becoming more and more the tools to go to for composers on the move and bands.


----------



## EvilDragon

I think it's more the case of what you're working at with your audio interface. If you're working at 48k, playing 96k samples will inevitably trigger resampling (and script has nothing to do with it), which is additional CPU. Perhaps not double but it is more, depending on algorithm used. 

I don't work at 96k because it limits how many plugins I can load into a DAW project considerably, even though I do have an i7-6700K...


----------



## Virharmonic

I see what you meant. Yes re sampling would trigger higher CPU, but come on - We love 96khz  come over the higher res side  64GB ram is begging to be abused


----------



## EvilDragon

Haha. Until I'm running a 16-core 8 GHz beast, probably not gonna happen 

What do you think about two UFS files idea? Should be really cool to just be able to take the smaller version on the road. Great for that Surface Pro, as well. <SORTED VIA PM>


----------



## Guy Rowland

+1 to the 2 UFS idea. Huge bandwidth savings benefitting both sides. Me, I love 16 bit 48k


----------



## LamaRose

Guy Rowland said:


> +1 to the 2 UFS idea. Huge bandwidth savings benefitting both sides. Me, I love 16 bit 48k



It would nice to have the option between 48 & 96 for downloads.


----------



## mac

16bit for me too, I don't have many bats listen to my music


----------



## LamaRose

+1 for the 16-bit camp... but it's cool that they're offering the extended resolution.


----------



## Virharmonic

Guy Rowland said:


> +1 to the 2 UFS idea. Huge bandwidth savings benefitting both sides. Me, I love 16 bit 48k



We will look into that during Beta. The problem is the number of encodings. We are doing a lot of encodings already due to the expansions and of course all that takes time and added costs. Doing double the amount of encodings is not something we can promise at the moment, but rather something we need to investigate. Of course it would save our bandwidth, so we are for this idea too, but we need to make sure that it can be done within our set budgets as we have promised that the expansions will remain free and this promise must stand.


----------



## nordicguy

+ Another 16 bit addict.


----------



## tokatila

I have 64GB and Spitfire hogs it already with the orchestra. Plzplzplz, 16-bit 48 Khz is enough. 96 KHz 24-bit sounds cool, but it's unnecessary and wasteful. Two separate UFS gets the vote here too.

If only one version I would prefer one with the lower resolution. 



Virharmonic said:


> I see what you meant. Yes re sampling would trigger higher CPU, but come on - We love 96khz  come over the higher res side  64GB ram is begging to be abused


----------



## Thomas A Booker

Another vote for 16-bit 48 Khz


----------



## FinGael

And one from here.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Same here. In fact, with libraries that provide both formats and offer them as separate installs, I just skip out on the 24-bit. It's pointless, unless people start getting robo-ear surgery...


----------



## John57

The idea with 24 bit depth is less audio degradation when doing heavy processing on the audio track until I am finished and then the final file can be 16 bit depth.


----------



## tav.one

+1 for 16 Bit 44.1


----------



## Vastman

Virharmonic said:


> We will look into that during Beta. The problem is the number of encodings. We are doing a lot of encodings already due to the expansions and of course all that takes time and added costs. Doing double the amount of encodings is not something we can promise at the moment, but rather something we need to investigate. Of course it would save our bandwidth, so we are for this idea too, but we need to make sure that it can be done within our set budgets as we have promised that the expansions will remain free and this promise must stand.


I for one am willing to pay another $30 for the additional UFS! What you are already giving us is truly beyond anything I expected and I'm sure many of us would pay a bit more to support the additional work involved in creating a smaller encoding. You could offer it as a modest cost "extra" and blame the idea on me!

Anyone who agrees can like my thought


----------



## Niah2

sweet 16


----------



## playz123

Can we at least get the library out in its current form before we go begging for more?  I suspect Ondrej is already dealing with as much as he can handle at this point. Just suggesting...


----------



## noises on

Vastman said:


> I for one am willing to pay another $30 for the additional UFS! What you are already giving us is truly beyond anything I expected and I'm sure many of us would pay a bit more to support the additional work involved in creating a smaller encoding. You could offer it as a modest cost "extra" and blame the idea on me!
> 
> Anyone who agrees can like my thought


Vastly wealthy!!??


----------



## EvilDragon

Vastman said:


> I for one am willing to pay another $30 for the additional UFS! What you are already giving us is truly beyond anything I expected and I'm sure many of us would pay a bit more to support the additional work involved in creating a smaller encoding. You could offer it as a modest cost "extra" and blame the idea on me!



Actually not a bad idea, in my book. Those who want extra quality, there is their way. Plus Virharmonic's encoding costs get covered (hopefully).


----------



## Virharmonic

EvilDragon said:


> That's true for transient-heavy material like drums and percussion, less so on
> 
> 
> Actually not a bad idea, in my book. Those who want extra quality, there is their way. Plus Virharmonic's encoding costs get covered (hopefully).



We are looking into having two versions. We won't charge extra for it. The original was launched at 96khz and everybody will have access to both versions. We just have to see about how to best do it  We like the idea of two UFS files, but I can't confirm at this point that we can offer that. I will let you know once we have definitive answer. At this point we are looking forward to the Beta UFS and we will see what we can sort out during Beta for the alternative of having 2 UFS files for release.
Thanks guys


----------



## Vastman

noises on said:


> Vastly wealthy!!??


not at all... I eek out a modest income as a gardener... I'm just someone who appreciates real work and doesn't expect endless handouts. Greed kills... just look at our planet! Virharmonic has gone way beyond what I expected and I can forgo a few beers, coffees, or a movie or a dinner to support this effort. It's work.


----------



## zacnelson

If you don't want to do two encodings, it would be better for almost everyone if the only encoding was at the lower resolution


----------



## EvilDragon

Well, that would kinda break how the previous version was, which is 96k, 24-bit...


----------



## Virharmonic

Beta has now started  - Release is expected in 1 to 2 weeks and we will of course keep you posted.

For the release version we will have dual encoding in 2 sample qualities - 96khz 24bit and 48khz 16bit, so you will have a choice between the two UFS files and you won't have to download the 96khz if you have no use for it . Both versions of the Expanded version are delivered for Free as promised 

Thank you guys for your support and ongoing patience and we look forward to hearing what Beta Testers do with our Expanded version and hopefully we won't have many bugs to fix.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yay for two UFS files!


----------



## Ultraxenon

Great! really looking forward to this expansion


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Flipping legends.
Was playing v1 this afternoon. So great, I can't wait to have a crack with v2.


----------



## tokatila

Thanks for the option!


----------



## nordicguy

Virharmonic said:


> ...For the release version we will have dual encoding in 2 sample qualities - 96khz 24bit and 48khz 16bit...


That is much appreciated!
Many thanks.


----------



## Thomas A Booker

Amazing, thanks so much for taking our feedback on.


----------



## LamaRose

Very nice and RESPONSIVE gesture on the part of Virharmonic for the options... but I can't shake the image of "are we there yet?... are we there yet?... etc." Poor Ondrej & company probably feel like the proverbial weary parents about now. So give some love to your parents!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

LamaRose said:


> Very nice and RESPONSIVE gesture on the part of Virharmonic for the options... but I can't shake the image of "are we there yet?... are we there yet?... etc." Poor Ondrej & company probably feel like the proverbial weary parents about now. So give some love to your parents!


I think everyone's been positive and encouraging so far (rightly so). But you are correct, that is very responsive and above the call of duty with the dual option.


----------



## tav.one

Wow! you guys are awesome, thanks for the 16-48K version


----------



## Aphelion

Thank you so much, both for this incredible instrument and your dedication to your customers!

You guys rock!


----------



## Pixelee

I'm really excited with the moods. The beta testing is now to a halt I believe. Can't wait for the new release!


----------



## Virharmonic

That is correct. Beta is now over and we are uploading the final version for Encoding. Once we get it back from UVI and test (only internal test that Encoding is OK) we will upload the Live Release version to our servers and let everybody download the Bohemian Violin EXP1. It might be the end of this week or next week (basically once we have the encoding). We are really excited to finally complete this Expansion and of course we already began our work on EXP2 for the violin.

We will also create a new Blog on our website detailing our plans for this year and all of you will be able to add your comments or input to it, so together we can shape the future of Soul Capture series in the most effective way and push the idea of Virtual Performer further.

Also as the Beta is now over, so we will also get to making the Overview video tomorrow and making it live asap 

With the help of our new team member (Pavel - our new sample cutter) who has joined us this year, we aim to be speeding up our production to deliver EXP2 and 3 as well as the Cello Expansions in the more speedy manner and hopefully add fully realized Viola to the mix pretty soon (Viola will come with all expansions ready, instead of Expansion plan like the Violin and Cello, so it will come only once Violin and Cello are complete)


----------



## Ultraxenon

Virharmonic said:


> That is correct. Beta is now over and we are uploading the final version for Encoding. Once we get it back from UVI and test (only internal test that Encoding is OK) we will upload the Live Release version to our servers and let everybody download the Bohemian Violin EXP1. It might be the end of this week or next week (basically once we have the encoding). We are really excited to finally complete this Expansion and of course we already began our work on EXP2 for the violin.
> 
> We will also create a new Blog on our website detailing our plans for this year and all of you will be able to add your comments or input to it, so together we can shape the future of Soul Capture series in the most effective way and push the idea of Virtual Performer further.
> 
> Also as the Beta is now over, so we will also get to making the Overview video tomorrow and making it live asap
> 
> With the help of our new team member (Pavel - our new sample cutter) who has joined us this year, we aim to be speeding up our production to deliver EXP2 and 3 as well as the Cello Expansions in the more speedy manner and hopefully add fully realized Viola to the mix pretty soon (Viola will come with all expansions ready, instead of Expansion plan like the Violin and Cello, so it will come only once Violin and Cello are complete)


Great, looking forward to this  I wasnt aware of your viola plans. Really great news


----------



## tav.one

I'd love to have a base version viola, now.


----------



## Batrawi

Virharmonic said:


> Viola will come with all expansions ready, instead of Expansion plan like the Violin and Cello



Could this be bad news in disguise ?
It will take more time then to be ready
+ will only be available at a full product price!
Not to say it won't worth every second to wait for or every penny to pay...but it will hurt a hobbyist's wallet big time


----------



## Virharmonic

So while we probably have only a weekend ahead of the release , I thought that it would be nice to go through the expansion 1 quickly, so here comes our Overview 



We expect the release to take place next week. To make sure that our servers don't break down under the load, we will be sending emails out in waves as soon as the links are ready in your accounts. 

The Bohemian Violin will be launched with 2 UFS files to choose from - One is 48khz 16 bit sample pool and one is 96khz 24 bit samples, so please choose which ever suits your needs better or download them all if you wish. 



Thank You for your continued support and Install Videos as well as deeper tutorials (now we have quite few tips to share  ) will follow over the next few weeks.


----------



## StatKsn

Is this expansion ONE? Really? Like not the exp 1+2+3+4+5? How do you think you can put any more articulations in the screen?!


----------



## LamaRose

Sounds awesome... you guys read my mind with the Emotive mood...exactly what I was in need of! Thanks again for the optional download versions... bring it on!


----------



## feck

Man this looks and sounds amazing!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

mfw I see this latest walk through.


----------



## Batrawi

Virharmonic said:


>



Regarding the "moods" suggestions/feedbacks you mentioned in the video: 
If you're actually planning to record Non-vib samples for a future expansion (as I remembere reading somewhere here in the forum) then I think we can theocratically have a very decent fiddle/country mood! specially if you applied those to the base version style which only used bow-change legato!
(A tough suggestion from me nay?)

On that note I actually liked the bow-change style in the base version which can be very useful in various situations... so are you keeping this style/mood or have you demised it?


----------



## markleake

Wow guys... this sounds fantastic and looks so usable.

My suggestion is for longs sustains and, and if going the non-vibrato route, drones. But I think these have been asked for before.

I love how you've managed to keep the on-bow legato from sounding repetitive and mechanical.


----------



## EvilDragon

Long sustains are already possible with the auto-bowing feature, though.


----------



## markleake

EvilDragon said:


> Long sustains are already possible with the auto-bowing feature, though.


That is a way of doing it, yes, but each sustained bowing still has some dynamics (a quick fade in, and slow fade out) and sound the same when they repeat, so it doesn't work well as a long re-bowed sustain.


----------



## Virharmonic

Batrawi said:


> Regarding the "moods" suggestions/feedbacks you mentioned in the video:
> If you're actually planning to record Non-vib samples for a future expansion (as I remembere reading somewhere here in the forum) then I think we can theocratically have a very decent fiddle/country mood! specially if you applied those to the base version style which only used bow-change legato!
> (A tough suggestion from me nay?)
> 
> On that note I actually liked the bow-change style in the base version which can be very useful in various situations... so are you keeping this style/mood or have you demised it?



I'll try to answer as much as I can and of course feel free to come in with more suggestions or questions and while we prepare things for launch I'll answer as much as I can 

Bow Changed is still there, but not as mood, but as a legato type. It can be forced on at any point and it will revert to the original violin behavior, but we didn't feel that by itself it would be a mood. You hit the nail on the head that once we add more bow types we can make a fiddler mood or something like that, however this is subject to us getting it sounding right. We will rather spend more time or do more expansions then rushing things just to tick a box of Expansion.



markleake said:


> Wow guys... this sounds fantastic and looks so usable.
> 
> My suggestion is for longs sustains and, and if going the non-vibrato route, drones. But I think these have been asked for before.
> 
> I love how you've managed to keep the on-bow legato from sounding repetitive and mechanical.





Long Sustains - In the world of Violinists there is a maximum of 12 secs or so bow lengths (plus minus couple seconds if we want it to still sound pronounced and sweet) and these are used very rarely or only in really slow pieces. At this point Diminuendos are the longest sustained notes in Base and EXP1. We made sure that EXP1 covers the core stuff and EXP2 will address long sustains in number of different ways, but primarily with a varied rebow which will allow for a really long sustains in a similar fashion a violinist would do so in real life. As already stated by Evil Dragon - there is a way to autorebow or rebow manually with very good results, but we know that we can make it better and that this is something which can have great effect on the performer if done right , so EXP2 will cover this area extensively.

Thank you guys for all the feedback and please keep it coming as all your ideas are being considered and thought about in terms of potential implementations. Because the EXP1 is so big, one could think that we don't have much left to do for EXP2 and 3, but we know that there are still moods, musical ideas and behaviors left to be explored and we are eager to do so


----------



## Thomas A Booker

Virharmonic said:


> I'll try to answer as much as I can and of course feel free to come in with more suggestions or questions and while we prepare things for launch I'll answer as much as I can
> 
> Bow Changed is still there, but not as mood, but as a legato type. It can be forced on at any point and it will revert to the original violin behavior, but we didn't feel that by itself it would be a mood. You hit the nail on the head that once we add more bow types we can make a fiddler mood or something like that, however this is subject to us getting it sounding right. We will rather spend more time or do more expansions then rushing things just to tick a box of Expansion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Sustains - In the world of Violinists there is a maximum of 12 secs or so bow lengths (plus minus couple seconds if we want it to still sound pronounced and sweet) and these are used very rarely or only in really slow pieces. At this point Diminuendos are the longest sustained notes in Base and EXP1. We made sure that EXP1 covers the core stuff and EXP2 will address long sustains in number of different ways, but primarily with a varied rebow which will allow for a really long sustains in a similar fashion a violinist would do so in real life. As already stated by Evil Dragon - there is a way to autorebow or rebow manually with very good results, but we know that we can make it better and that this is something which can have great effect on the performer if done right , so EXP2 will cover this area extensively.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the feedback and please keep it coming as all your ideas are being considered and thought about in terms of potential implementations. Because the EXP1 is so big, one could think that we don't have much left to do for EXP2 and 3, but we know that there are still moods, musical ideas and behaviors left to be explored and we are eager to do so



A lot of respect for the appoach you're taking and the way you're doing business - taking the time to make sure things are really perfected rather than just churning out content. Very happy I invested in the Soul Capture series.


----------



## jamwerks

Totally new to Virharmonic. Really appreciate your approach. Seems extremely musical! Are viola and double bass expected soon?


----------



## Ultraxenon

Wow, it sound so Incredible good


----------



## Niah2

Man this sounds great what a great gift to us

Thank you so much


----------



## TGV

It was not Tchaikovsky but Rimsky-Korsakov, and it sounded pretty convincing.

Nice.


----------



## Virharmonic

TGV said:


> It was not Tchaikovsky but Rimsky-Korsakov, and it sounded pretty convincing.
> 
> Nice.




Well spotted . You are right. Signs of overworking always result in embarrassment :D I'll add annotation correcting myself from such gross mistake especially as I love Rimsky-Korsakov's Sherezade :( Ouch...



jamwerks said:


> Totally new to Virharmonic. Really appreciate your approach. Seems extremely musical! Are viola and double bass expected soon?



Viola is definitely coming and probably this year although I can't promise that as only once Expansions 2 and 3 and Cellos Expansions are out, but the recordings are booked, so with the help of our new cutter we should get there. We are hoping for summer, but as I keep saying now - only if it is good and ready


----------



## Rob Elliott

The Emotive is the winner. Well done. Really need that same 'player' for your cello.


----------



## markleake

Virharmonic said:


> Long Sustains - In the world of Violinists there is a maximum of 12 secs or so bow lengths (plus minus couple seconds if we want it to still sound pronounced and sweet) and these are used very rarely or only in really slow pieces. At this point Diminuendos are the longest sustained notes in Base and EXP1. We made sure that EXP1 covers the core stuff and EXP2 will address long sustains in number of different ways, but primarily with a varied rebow which will allow for a really long sustains in a similar fashion a violinist would do so in real life. As already stated by Evil Dragon - there is a way to autorebow or rebow manually with very good results, but we know that we can make it better and that this is something which can have great effect on the performer if done right , so EXP2 will cover this area extensively.


Excellent. Looking forward to it. No pressure.


----------



## Virharmonic

Final update  . We have just sent out our Newsletter informing all subscribers that we are now releasing the Bohemian Violin Expansion 1 - we are doing a Rolled out launch based on the Time of Ordering, so those who bought first will get their links first . Due to the number of customers of Bohemian Violin our servers would not manage the load if everybody was downloading at the same time, but we expect to have distributed all the links by no later then Thursday. If you still don't have an email or links in your account by Friday please let us know 

Thank you all for your support and patience. Enjoy Expansion 1 and we are now getting ready for more work on EXP 2


----------



## Batrawi

Now am so excited that I can't even wait for seconds....my mistake I wasn't one of the first buyers


----------



## LamaRose

Virharmonic said:


> Enjoy Expansion 1 and we are now getting ready for more work on EXP 2



Will the cello Exp 1 come next?


----------



## Virharmonic

LamaRose said:


> Will the cello Exp 1 come next?


Cello EXP1 recording starts this month already. We have streamlined our process, so it should be here before summer , but we will also launch EXP2 for Violin as soon as it is ready as these recordings are now running simultaneously thanks to our new cutter (Pavel) who is working through the recordings as they get captured. Alex is just making sure he is hydrated with enough tea and coffee for good spirit (those who cut enough legatos will know the "trauma" ahead :D and we can confirm that coffee becomes as valuable as gold during these sleepless nights), so hopefully none of these expansions are too far now.


----------



## Oliver

downloading right now


----------



## Przemek K.

Great news


----------



## Virharmonic

For those using 48khz Version. When you open your old projects you might need to repath the preset. As the 48khz has slightly different pathing to samples you will need to dismiss an error about missing samples on opening your project and open up the UVI plugin and load up the Bohemian Violin Preset freshly from the new mounted UFS (if you wish to use the old settings) and resave your project with progressive naming (so you don't overwrite your old project  ) That should solve the missing samples report on Old projects you might have saved using the old Bohemian Violin. This "resaving" is only required on 48khz version and happens due to us splitting the UFS into 2 versions.

Once you have resaved the project this way it will work like it was using the old UFS file


----------



## ceemusic

Got it- Thanks!


----------



## Przemek K.

Maybe this was already answered but didn't want to go through all 42 pages. Does the expansion make the first installment of the violin obsolete, meaning that it also includes all previous content in one instrument?


----------



## Quanah

I can only liken the immediate & fluid sensation of my fingers playing the keys and what is coming out over of the monitors, as an out of body experience!! A lot of "wow" moments over the years with v.i.'s , but for me, this is first time I would sincerely label it "breathtaking". Outstandingly beautiful work, from capture to scripting, Virharmonic!!!


----------



## Virharmonic

Quanah said:


> I can only liken the immediate & fluid sensation of my fingers playing the keys and what is coming out over of the monitors, as an out of body experience!! A lot of "wow" moments over the years with v.i.'s , but for me, this is first time I would sincerely label it "breathtaking". Outstandingly beautiful work, from capture to scripting, Virharmonic!!!


Wow, thank you for the kind words  It makes the sleepless nights worth it 



Przemek K. said:


> Maybe this was already answered but didn't want to go through all 42 pages. Does the expansion make the first installment of the violin obsolete, meaning that it also includes all previous content in one instrument?


It does contain all the previous content including the preset, but as stated earlier you will need to resave the projects that are using the old violin if you choose the 48khz version of the violin - steps are described above on this page. Hope that helps.


----------



## Przemek K.

Virharmonic said:


> It does contain all the previous content including the preset, but as stated earlier you will need to resave the projects that are using the old violin if you choose the 48khz version of the violin - steps are described above on this page. Hope that helps.



Great, thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Martini Hill

OK....so what do I have with the first version....96 or 48k?


----------



## Martini Hill

So


Martini Hill said:


> OK....so what do I have with the first version....96 or 48k? Sorry but don't have time to read this thread and I need to download late tonight to avoid data overages.


----------



## John57

The 48K is alot smaller 4.3gigs in rar. The 96k is 17 gigs in rar and both have the same content and features.


----------



## Niah2

Is there a manual for this expansion 1?

Loving the new arts !


----------



## John57

I have the 48k version and it does sounds like a human person is playing. This library has the best humanize like samples right out of the box. This violin library takes far less work to sound good once after a short practice. Very inexpressive job done. Far easier to use than my other violin libraries.


----------



## John57

Niah2 said:


> Is there a manual for this expansion 1?
> 
> Loving the new arts !


I heard that the new manual revision is in the works.


----------



## jonnybutter

Finally watched the video. Brilliant! Looking forward to downloading!


----------



## Ryan99

Started playing with the expansion. Very inspiring!!


----------



## NYC Chaz

Thank you Ondrej and team virharmonic for creating this beautiful instrument.This is by far my favorite VI that i have ever used.


----------



## lp59burst

I thought I was an early adopter... but, maybe not so... still no email... 
If patience were currency I'd be in debt...


----------



## Virharmonic

Martini Hill said:


> OK....so what do I have with the first version....96 or 48k?



Hi Martini - both versions 48khz and the 96khz contain the original version as well, however the 48khz will require resaving of your old projects as described above on this page to redo the paths to the samples. The original violin was launched in 96khz only, but upon the request of the community we have created two unique UFS files with 2 sample rates to accommodate different needs of our users.



Niah2 said:


> Is there a manual for this expansion 1?
> 
> Loving the new arts !



Manual will come during this week. We are doing final revisions and we didn't want to delay the launch of the library due to Manual as the instrument is rather intuitive to play, but it will come during this week 

Also - Thank you for all the kind words  The waves are still taking place, so everybody will be receiving their email within next 48 hours 

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## StatKsn

Download was stress-free, flawless and I am already using the EXP with current projects. Massive thanks Ondrej and the gang.


----------



## fiestared

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Martini - both versions 48khz and the 96khz contain the original version as well, however the 48khz will require resaving of your old projects as described above on this page to redo the paths to the samples. The original violin was launched in 96khz only, but upon the request of the community we have created two unique UFS files with 2 sample rates to accommodate different needs of our users.
> 
> 
> 
> Manual will come during this week. We are doing final revisions and we didn't want to delay the launch of the library due to Manual as the instrument is rather intuitive to play, but it will come during this week
> 
> Also - Thank you for all the kind words  The waves are still taking place, so everybody will be receiving their email within next 48 hours
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej


Hi Ondrej,
You've writen in your mail " try using a download manager", but, I don't use Firefox, so, where could we find the "direct links" to use with an other download manager ? Thanks


Virharmonic said:


> For those using 48khz Version. When you open your old projects you might need to repath the preset. As the 48khz has slightly different pathing to samples you will need to dismiss an error about missing samples on opening your project and open up the UVI plugin and load up the Bohemian Violin Preset freshly from the new mounted UFS (if you wish to use the old settings) and resave your project with progressive naming (so you don't overwrite your old project  ) That should solve the missing samples report on Old projects you might have saved using the old Bohemian Violin. This "resaving" is only required on 48khz version and happens due to us splitting the UFS into 2 versions.
> 
> Once you have resaved the project this way it will work like it was using the old UFS file



Hi Ondrej,
After a while the download have stopped, so everything is lost(was half)... Is there a way to get the direct link(where to find it) to download from a "download manager" not the Firefox one ? Thanks


----------



## Virharmonic

fiestared said:


> Hi Ondrej,
> You've writen in your mail " try using a download manager", but, I don't use Firefox, so, where could we find the "direct links" to use with an other download manager ? Thanks
> 
> 
> Hi Ondrej,
> After a while the download have stopped, so everything is lost(was half)... Is there a way to get the direct link(where to find it) to download from a "download manager" not the Firefox one ? Thanks



Hi Fiestad,

There are no other download managers we are aware of or which we tested (ie non other were recommended to us) and normally 99% of users can download without them, so it wasn't something we have investigated, but rather passed on as a tip by other users (Downthemall). Our downloads are account linked, so there are no Direct links to give out as they require you to be logged in to begin the download. The cut off could be due to strain on the server (although max capacity hasn't been reached yet as far as we know) or you might want to try it later, if the problem persist please contact our support via email and we will look into it for you.

We are creating our own download manager that will work with our server and guarantee easier downloads, but it will be ready for EXP2 or the Cello Expansion - Which ever comes first.

I hope that the second attempt works, but please don't hesitate to contact our support through our website.


----------



## Kejero

Chrome can continue broken downloads, no download manager needed. I think this should work for any file downloaded from a static url, but don't quote me on that. I downloaded this in one go.


----------



## fiestared

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Fiestad,
> 
> There are no other download managers we are aware of or which we tested (ie non other were recommended to us) and normally 99% of users can download without them, so it wasn't something we have investigated, but rather passed on as a tip by other users (Downthemall). Our downloads are account linked, so there are no Direct links to give out as they require you to be logged in to begin the download. The cut off could be due to strain on the server (although max capacity hasn't been reached yet as far as we know) or you might want to try it later, if the problem persist please contact our support via email and we will look into it for you.
> 
> We are creating our own download manager that will work with our server and guarantee easier downloads, but it will be ready for EXP2 or the Cello Expansion - Which ever comes first.
> 
> I hope that the second attempt works, but please don't hesitate to contact our support through our website.



Done ! The second attempt was the good one. Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon

Kejero said:


> Chrome can continue broken downloads, no download manager needed.



Firefox can too. In fact, I was able to do that with Virharmonic's downloads, as well.


----------



## Batrawi

Just to be sure, will the 96khz always be available for download if I just downloaded the 48khz now?


----------



## Virharmonic

Batrawi said:


> Just to be sure, will the 96khz always be available for download if I just downloaded the 48khz now?


Yes it will be


----------



## pdub

Downloading now thanks!


----------



## mark.warman

Wonderful and truly ground-breaking work - thank you! Just in case it helps others who haven't updated Falcon recently, I was unable to open the 48kHz expansion violin at first. Loading repeatedly froze at 99% in Falcon 1.2.0 but all worked perfectly as soon as I updated to 1.2.1. This is within Logic Pro 10.2.2 on a souped up MacPro cheesegrater still running Mavericks.


----------



## StatKsn

Falcon/UVI Workstation seem to have a tendency to silently break compatibility with each version (loading fail etc without a version warning). I learned to update it when it's acting peculiarly with a newly released library.


----------



## midiman

This instrument is sounding very beautiful. I particularly loved the Emotive Mood. The on bow legatos turned out wonderful, and this is a massive update. Congratulations. I am putting this one on my shopping list.


----------



## wcreed51

On the downloads page, Exp 1 is shown as being added on 01/12/2015. Is this in fact the current Ext 1?


----------



## EvilDragon

StatKsn said:


> Falcon/UVI Workstation seem to have a tendency to silently break compatibility with each version (loading fail etc without a version warning). I learned to update it when it's acting peculiarly with a newly released library.



Absolutely common with other software too. You cannot expect an older version of software to open patches created with newer versions, at least not in our (MI) world.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

wcreed51 said:


> On the downloads page, Exp 1 is shown as being added on 01/12/2015. Is this in fact the current Ext 1?


Hi Bill,

Yes the dates are representative of the purchase date, as the expansion has already been purchased with the original Bohemian Violin, the system dates it with the original purchase. We have looked at amending this, but it ties into invoices, accounting and records so it is a bit of a minefield. So for now, ignore the dates and just go by the naming 

Warm Regards

Alex


----------



## Ryan99

I downloaded the 48khz


mark.warman said:


> Wonderful and truly ground-breaking work - thank you! Just in case it helps others who haven't updated Falcon recently, I was unable to open the 48kHz expansion violin at first. Loading repeatedly froze at 99% in Falcon 1.2.0 but all worked perfectly as soon as I updated to 1.2.1. This is within Logic Pro 10.2.2 on a souped up MacPro cheesegrater still running Mavericks.



Same thing happened to me on Falcon standalone on Win10. After updating, everything was fine.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Wowww!!!! Best virtual violin ever imho.congrats!!!!
Stop sleeping....we need cello,viola,brass,winds,sections...BRAVO


----------



## wcreed51

Thanks Alex


----------



## michael c

Having an issue where UVI crashes when I load in the new 48k version. I'm running 2.6.9 OS X version of UVI on a 2016 Mac (2013 trashcan) with 64 gigs of memory running Yosemite. Running the new violin on a separate SSD. No issues when using the original violin. Anyone else having this issue? I'll download the 96k version and see if that is the same result.

Thanks.


----------



## Virharmonic

michael c said:


> Having an issue where UVI crashes when I load in the new 48k version. I'm running 2.6.9 OS X version of UVI on a 2016 Mac (2013 trashcan) with 64 gigs of memory running Yosemite. Running the new violin on a separate SSD. No issues when using the original violin. Anyone else having this issue? I'll download the 96k version and see if that is the same result.
> 
> Thanks.



If the below doesn't help I would recommend contacting our support directly for more detailed response.

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by crashing, but as first point of call I would look at running an integrity check of the UFS (right click on the mounted library in UVI and run Check Integrity). You can also check that the size of your downloaded RAR file prior to unpacking is matching the RAR size mentioned on our website as it could simply be a corrupt download causing an issue. We also advice to remove the Original UFS from the mounting Folder when adding the new library, but as long as you are using the newest version of UVI (which 2.6.9 is ) then it should mount and load OK. Also please make sure that you run the library in Stand Alone mode to see if it isn't an issue in your DAW, but there shouldn't be any issues based on our Beta testing with users and the number of current up and running users already. Please let us know if the above solves the issue or alternatively please contact Alex through support(@)virharmonic.com and we can investigate this with you further .



amorphosynthesis said:


> Wowww!!!! Best virtual violin ever imho.congrats!!!!
> Stop sleeping....we need cello,viola,brass,winds,sections...BRAVO



Who said that we are sleeping at the moment


----------



## michael c

Virharmonic said:


> If the below doesn't help I would recommend contacting our support directly for more detailed response.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by crashing, but as first point of call I would look at running an integrity check of the UFS (right click on the mounted library in UVI and run Check Integrity). You can also check that the size of your downloaded RAR file prior to unpacking is matching the RAR size mentioned on our website as it could simply be a corrupt download causing an issue. We also advice to remove the Original UFS from the mounting Folder when adding the new library, but as long as you are using the newest version of UVI (which 2.6.9 is ) then it should mount and load OK. Also please make sure that you run the library in Stand Alone mode to see if it isn't an issue in your DAW, but there shouldn't be any issues based on our Beta testing with users and the number of current up and running users already. Please let us know if the above solves the issue or alternatively please contact Alex through support(@)virharmonic.com and we can investigate this with you further .
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes it says the UFS file is corrupted. My downloaded RAR is 4.63 GB and your website says it is 4.31 GB. Should I just redownload the file? Thanks.


----------



## Virharmonic

michael c said:


> Yes it says the UFS file is corrupted. My downloaded RAR is 4.63 GB and your website says it is 4.31 GB. Should I just redownload the file? Thanks.


I would recommend a redownload as it would appear that you have corrupted download. Also please make sure that you unpack using UnrarX as other unpackers might corrupt the UFS during decompression. UnrarX has been tested and is free  Hope this helps and please let us know once you are up and running. Thank you Michael.


----------



## michael c

Virharmonic said:


> I would recommend a redownload as it would appear that you have corrupted download. Also please make sure that you unpack using UnrarX as other unpackers might corrupt the UFS during decompression. UnrarX has been tested and is free  Hope this helps and please let us know once you are up and running. Thank you Michael.



We do use UnrarX but will download again. Thanks.


----------



## michael c

michael c said:


> We do use UnrarX but will download again. Thanks.



Redownloaded and that fixed whatever conflict we had. Thanks.


----------



## Virharmonic

michael c said:


> Redownloaded and that fixed whatever conflict we had. Thanks.


Hi Michael,

Great to hear that you got it all up and running and thank you for letting us know


----------



## stargazer

Is it €149.00 + tax until 20/3?


----------



## Niah2

I don't know if this has been answered before of it is very obvious but...is there a possibility to lock articulations? Like I want to be playing ARC all of the time without having to press the KW all the time, so I can have my left hand free to ride volume

Thank you


----------



## resound

Just installed. All I can say is WOW. This is an amazing instrument!


----------



## EvilDragon

Niah2 said:


> I don't know if this has been answered before of it is very obvious but...is there a possibility to lock articulations? Like I want to be playing ARC all of the time without having to press the KW all the time, so I can have my left hand free to ride volume
> 
> Thank you



Nope, long notes are only temporary keyswitches. Only shorts and bow control can be toggle keyswitches. Tip: use a continuous pedal to ride volume if you can.


----------



## Niah2

Thank you Evil Dragon


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Expectantly and excitedly waiting for download links.


----------



## Virharmonic

stargazer said:


> Is it €149.00 + tax until 20/3?


Correct 



Niah2 said:


> I don't know if this has been answered before of it is very obvious but...is there a possibility to lock articulations? Like I want to be playing ARC all of the time without having to press the KW all the time, so I can have my left hand free to ride volume
> 
> Thank you



We have allowed the Short articulations to be latchable, but that is primarily due to the fact that they are not commonly used by the Virtual Performer. Our libraries are primarily driven by velocity as we have true arcs/cresc and dimins in the sample and while CC11 is an option for expression it shouldn't be needed in normal playing  as better results are achievable by forcing a different bow type that better suits the performance and if you need to level the dynamics a bit I would recommend using a compressor as that would save you time in driving CC11 to create less dynamic performance if that is what is needed for the mix. Of course ED's advice is also solid. Thank you ED for sharing your tips. Hope that helps.

Another wave of emails out!

Thank you for all the kind words


----------



## EvilDragon

It could be useful to be able to latch/force bow types as well, though, so perhaps for exp 2 that might be something to think about.


----------



## Virharmonic

EvilDragon said:


> It could be useful to be able to latch/force bow types as well, though, so perhaps for exp 2 that might be something to think about.


We thought about it, but forcing any of the long bow types in a latched style would just digress the instrument as it would also have to disable all Onbow legato (and basically most of the Virtual performer functions) and using a bow type like Arc for more then two notes after each other would probably not be of much musical benefit. That was our thought process behind it, but of course if people request such feature then we can have a look into it. We have made sure that EXP1 is very easy to use even with sooo many bow types and legatos and that it isn't confusing to newcomers and latching long notes would probably result in wave of support tickets if people thought that the performer is broken because they accidentally latched the Long bows. As it isn't a standard library, but a virtual performer we would be quite concerned if CC11 is used as a primary dynamic drive as it would devolve the library into a standard VI, which it isn't. I hope that makes sense why we did it in the way we did.


----------



## davinwv

What were the sampling specs of the original product? Is it worth downloading the larger version if you are working mostly at 44.1K and 48K, 32-bit audio in Cubase?


----------



## noises on

Thrilled to get my download links, .....one hour download time, (not shabby for us down here in Africa) using a mozilla plug DOWNLOAD THEM ALL. Elated with my first half hour spent with this bohemian beauty. Thanks Ondrej and the team.


----------



## EvilDragon

davinwv said:


> What were the sampling specs of the original product? Is it worth downloading the larger version if you are working mostly at 44.1K and 48K, 32-bit audio in Cubase?



Original release was 96k.

If you're mostly working at 44.1k or 48k, it would actually be more beneficial to use the 48k version, since less on-the-fly resampling is being done, resulting in somewhat lower CPU usage.


----------



## davinwv

EvilDragon said:


> Original release was 96k.
> 
> If you're mostly working at 44.1k or 48k, it would actually be more beneficial to use the 48k version, since less on-the-fly resampling is being done, resulting in somewhat lower CPU usage.


Thanks!


----------



## nbd

Download woes.. First tried normal way (the 48kHz version) twice, but network was lost and resuming just erased the whole thing (thanks Safari!)

Then tried with the DTA extension, and it downloaded quite much but after a while (I was gone for a while) checked again and it had removed the 4gb file from the download folder and added a 'login' file there. Great.

Now downloading _again_ with DTA.

I guess the problem is that the login session for the virharmonic.com expires at some point and since the downloader uses just the generic https://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=account/download/download&download_id=88 link to resume, it gets different reply from the server (the login page) instead of the actual file. DTA is not smart enough to detect this and overwrites the already loaded part.

Could be that I don't know how to use DTA properly, but it's 2017 and I'd love if the software knew all these little things from my behalf.

EDIT: Download succeeded now.


----------



## Virharmonic

nbd said:


> Download woes.. First tried normal way (the 48kHz version) twice, but network was lost and resuming just erased the whole thing (thanks Safari!)
> 
> Then tried with the DTA extension, and it downloaded quite much but after a while (I was gone for a while) checked again and it had removed the 4gb file from the download folder and added a 'login' file there. Great.
> 
> Now downloading _again_ with DTA.
> 
> I guess the problem is that the login session for the virharmonic.com expires at some point and since the downloader uses just the generic https://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=account/download/download&download_id=88 link to resume, it gets different reply from the server (the login page) instead of the actual file. DTA is not smart enough to detect this and overwrites the already loaded part.
> 
> Could be that I don't know how to use DTA properly, but it's 2017 and I'd love if the software knew all these little things from my behalf.
> 
> EDIT: Download succeeded now.




Hi nbd. Thank you for updating us. Our own Download manager will be ready for EXP2 as we realize that not everybody around the world can get a 100% stable connection. We recommend DTA as a stop measure as few customers have told us that it helped them, but we are developing our own download manager, so customers can pause and resume their downloads at will and so it also decompresses the file for them ready for use. We want the user experience to be as pain free as possible


----------



## Øivind

Thanks for a wonderful update, it sounds exceptionally good 

One thing tho (dun dun dun) i have been trying to search both in the forum, google and the manual, and the only thing i found, was that there was supposedly a feature to be added to EXP1 where one could set dynamics to a CC. 

I am having hard time hitting the correct velocity when playing, and if i could instead ride the modwheel, it would be easier for me to play in the same dynamic at all times and go up and down as i wanted instead of hitting the key with the correct velocity. But i am unable to find that option anywhere in UVI workstation. I can set Volume to any CC, tho that's not really the same. Is there a way to set velocity to be used with CC instead of velocity? 

Thanks again for an awesome update! Just sat playing for hours last night.


----------



## Legolas

Niah2 said:


> I don't know if this has been answered before of it is very obvious but...is there a possibility to lock articulations? Like I want to be playing ARC all of the time without having to press the KW all the time, so I can have my left hand free to ride volume
> 
> Thank you



If you absolutely do want to force the ARC, which I wouldn't recommend (for obvious reasons ), you could simply draw in or record a very long C0 note (or whichever Long note you wish to "latch") in your DAW and afterwards play it back overdubbing it. All your playing on the keyboard will then be ARC throughout...


----------



## Virharmonic

oivind_rosvold said:


> Thanks for a wonderful update, it sounds exceptionally good
> 
> One thing tho (dun dun dun) i have been trying to search both in the forum, google and the manual, and the only thing i found, was that there was supposedly a feature to be added to EXP1 where one could set dynamics to a CC.
> 
> I am having hard time hitting the correct velocity when playing, and if i could instead ride the modwheel, it would be easier for me to play in the same dynamic at all times and go up and down as i wanted instead of hitting the key with the correct velocity. But i am unable to find that option anywhere in UVI workstation. I can set Volume to any CC, tho that's not really the same. Is there a way to set velocity to be used with CC instead of velocity?
> 
> Thanks again for an awesome update! Just sat playing for hours last night.



Hi Oivind, Thank you for the kind words 

CC for dynamic control instead of velocity - No, this is not possible and I don't think it was promised at any point as the sample selection is using velocity all the way through, so you can not use CC for dynamics - Only CC11 for extra expression, otherwise the library is driven by normal playing and how hard you play. It is something which might have been proposed by one user (a lot of ideas came through from the community and we are extremely grateful for them as lot of them made it into EXP1) but CC for dynamic control wasn't something we can do with our setup.

In EXP2 we will introduce velocity controls so you can control how sensitive your keyboard is. It is something we want to add, but first we will need to ReDo the GUI to accommodate the extra features coming in EXP2 and 3 and still offer maximum flexibility to the composers in their workflow without cluttering the space . Some midi keyboards actually have internal sensitivity curves which might help to mellow the velocity curve a bit in the mean time.


I'm really happy you are enjoying the violin and I hope that the above explains why CC controls are not planned at this point.


----------



## Øivind

Thanks for the quick reply, and i understand  
Keep up the stellar work! :D


----------



## EvilDragon

Virharmonic said:


> Our own Download manager will be ready for EXP2 as we realize that not everybody around the world can get a 100% stable connection. We recommend DTA as a stop measure as few customers have told us that it helped them, but we are developing our own download manager, so customers can pause and resume their downloads at will and so it also decompresses the file for them ready for use. We want the user experience to be as pain free as possible



Neat!

Will we still be able to download directly from user account page, though?


----------



## procreative

Can I ask, if all I now have is the updated .ufs file, is it normal to have two items in the soundbank? I have both the Expansion and the older version showing even though I only have the newer soundbank linked to.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes, it has two patches inside.


----------



## Virharmonic

procreative said:


> Can I ask, if all I now have is the updated .ufs file, is it normal to have two items in the soundbank? I have both the Expansion and the older version showing even though I only have the newer soundbank linked to.


Hi Proactive - if you have left the old UFS file in a Folder that is mountable then they will both show, if you move the Old UFS of the original version out of the Mounting folder then it should mount only the new version once you restart your UVI Workstation unless you have both 96khz and 48Khz versions in your mounting folder in which case it will show 2 soundbanks of same name, but once you click on them one will contain the 96khz presets and the other will contain the 48Khz presets...

Keep in mind that the new UFS also contains 2 presets - One for the Original Preset from old Base version which makes it possible for users to load their old projects without having to rewrite them and one which loads the Expansion.. Just in case you were talking about presets and not soundbanks (soundbanks (Bohemian Violin for example) are the left tab and presets are the item we click on to load the library in the middle tab (like Bohemian Violin Expansion 48Khz))

Hope the above helps 



EvilDragon said:


> Neat!
> 
> Will we still be able to download directly from user account page, though?



If it is possible we will allow that, but Download manager will probably be required during Launch periods to help us manage server load better and speed up the launch of libraries.


----------



## procreative

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Proactive - if you have left the old UFS file in a Folder that is mountable then they will both show, if you move the Old UFS of the original version out of the Mounting folder then it should mount only the new version once you restart your UVI Workstation unless you have both 96khz and 48Khz versions in your mounting folder in which case it will show 2 soundbanks of same name, but once you click on them one will contain the 96khz presets and the other will contain the 48Khz presets...
> 
> Keep in mind that the new UFS also contains 2 presets - One for the Original Preset from old Base version which makes it possible for users to load their old projects without having to rewrite them and one which loads the Expansion.. Just in case you were talking about presets and not soundbanks (soundbanks (Bohemian Violin for example) are the left tab and presets are the item we click on to load the library in the middle tab (like Bohemian Violin Expansion 48Khz))
> 
> Hope the above helps



Ah I see thats fine then!


----------



## John57

I did not know that the 96K UFS file has both 48K and 96K preset, cool!


----------



## Virharmonic

John57 said:


> I did not know that the 96K UFS file has both 48K and 96K preset, cool!


Hi John, It doesn't. It does have the original Violin (base version) and then the expanded version and both of these presets are at 96khz. The 48 Khz has the original Violin (base version) and then the expanded version and both of these presets are 48khz. So they only have the samples of their named Samplerates. Doubling 2 sample rates into a single UFS would not be very effective since we have split the versions based on requests on VIC

In the above statement I just explain that you can have both UFS files (48khz and 96khz) mounted and then select which one you need based on your projects settings, but I can see how it can become a tad confusing.


----------



## LamaRose

Download went smoothly, and everything seems to work fine and sounds great. Definitely recommend to all those using the UVI player to update to the current 2.6.9 as I was having a few issues lately with 2.6.7. All clear now!

Oh yeah, really love how you incorporated the old patch into UVI... very seamless and convenient! Now you guys go on a good vodka binge - what's your brand over _there? -_ get 12-hours of sleep, then get my cello to me asap, lol.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Links received. Thank you.


----------



## misterfincher23

I hate this fucking phrase but this beast is a REAL game changer!!!


----------



## Vastman

SoNowWhat? said:


> Expectantly and excitedly waiting for download links.


wish I could give you mine!!! I'm in Oakland selling my farm and studio is broken down in the panhandle, awaiting me someday....and links received but unused..,\


Hope someone posts creative stuff soon... I'm so excited but unable to muck around... You all... have fun!

post songs/compositions pleeeeeese... I'll live thru you for awhile!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Vastman said:


> wish I could give you mine!!! I'm in Oakland selling my farm and studio is broken down in the panhandle, awaiting me someday....and links received but unused..,\
> 
> 
> Hope someone posts creative stuff soon... I'm so excited but unable to muck around... You all... have fun!
> 
> post songs/compositions pleeeeeese... I'll live thru you for awhile!


Ha! I have mine now @Vastman though not downloaded yet. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## galactic orange

This instrument is absurdly expressive. I don't own any solo strings libraries because I don't know what I would do with one, but I just saw the walkthrough. Beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## DocMidi657

I am using the 48Khz patch and noticing that on note off the notes continue to sustain a bit. Should that be expected behavior? Using 2.6.9 UVI version in Logic Pro X with a 128 buffer.


----------



## constaneum

I've just checked my account. 48Khz is only 4GB++ where as 96KHz is almost 20GB. That differ a lot.  Do i need to download both 48Khz and 96khz expansions 1 in order to use just 48khz? if i only need to download 48khz to use it, then i'll just proceed with downloading 48khz instead. Thanks !


----------



## emasters

constaneum said:


> I've just checked my account. 48Khz is only 4GB++ where as 96KHz is almost 20GB. That differ a lot.  Do i need to download both 48Khz and 96khz expansions 1 in order to use just 48khz? if i only need to download 48khz to use it, then i'll just proceed with downloading 48khz instead. Thanks !



You can use each independent of the other - same presets, different sample rate. So you are fine to just download the smaller 48Khz library.


----------



## midiman

Virharmonic, are you going to post new demos for the updated instrument? It is now a very different instrument (as in much better) and I would love to hear new pieces using the emotive mode in a fully fleshed demo. The walkthrough is beautiful, but I really think this update deserves a few pieces to really showcase it in context. Would love to hear an expressive piece like the Theme from Schinder's List or Memoirs of a Geisha' The Chairman's Waltz. If its not too much to ask


----------



## lp59burst

Haha... I'm in... got my email and downloading right now... no time to play until the weekend, but who cares...


----------



## Batrawi

nbd said:


> Download woes.. First tried normal way (the 48kHz version) twice, but network was lost and resuming just erased the whole thing (thanks Safari!)
> 
> Then tried with the DTA extension, and it downloaded quite much but after a while (I was gone for a while) checked again and it had removed the 4gb file from the download folder and added a 'login' file there. Great.
> 
> Now downloading _again_ with DTA.
> 
> I guess the problem is that the login session for the virharmonic.com expires at some point and since the downloader uses just the generic https://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=account/download/download&download_id=88 link to resume, it gets different reply from the server (the login page) instead of the actual file. DTA is not smart enough to detect this and overwrites the already loaded part.
> 
> Could be that I don't know how to use DTA properly, but it's 2017 and I'd love if the software knew all these little things from my behalf.
> 
> EDIT: Download succeeded now.


I have the exact same issue.
If I pause the download or the download gets interrupted, and then I resume the download, DTA shows that the download is 100% complete. But then I find nothing in the download folder but a login link file and all progress for .rar file disappears! 

Very frustrating really. If anyone has a solution for this please tell me


----------



## constaneum

Yup. i'm having downloading issue as well. downloaded 80%, download failed and failed to resume. When i click resume, it starts downloading back to square one.


----------



## Batrawi

Found this solution on the internet for how to deal with .part/incomplete files if the download fails or gets interrupted.

Haven't yet tried it but makes perfect sense.
http://www.techsive.com/2014/09/how-to-resume-failed-downloads-in.html?m=1


----------



## Saxer

Great instrument!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

it is such a joy to play around, doodling even, and it sounds like a violinist!

Also the added staccato is terrific for more versatility, and the portamento is very musical.

Added download info:
the downthemall is a good help, but I finally found out after much trial & error that it seems best to download the files 1 by 1.
So don't do all of them at once. You'll get errors/conflicting files.


----------



## synergy543

Wow, this is an insanely terrific update! 
At first I was a skeptic about the moods, but this really works exceptionally well (might there even be more in the future?). And particularly since you can switch between any mood or any articulation on the fly with a key switch. I "get" that you don't need to, but the expressive options here are really great.
This deserves far more limelight attention than its getting.
Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Virharmonic

DocMidi657 said:


> I am using the 48Khz patch and noticing that on note off the notes continue to sustain a bit. Should that be expected behavior? Using 2.6.9 UVI version in Logic Pro X with a 128 buffer.


Hi DocMidi - this delay in release is by design . It is few ms to allow for new note with a nice bowchanged legato in case you press a note shortly after you have released a note. In other words - if you lift a note it will sound for few ms longer in case of the long notes so you can connect a bow change or repeat the note without using a rebow. We will cover these in the tutorial, but because of this design the composer doesn't even have to think about bow changed legato and it just happens naturally as they play . Hope that helps



midiman said:


> Virharmonic, are you going to post new demos for the updated instrument? It is now a very different instrument (as in much better) and I would love to hear new pieces using the emotive mode in a fully fleshed demo. The walkthrough is beautiful, but I really think this update deserves a few pieces to really showcase it in context. Would love to hear an expressive piece like the Theme from Schinder's List or Memoirs of a Geisha' The Chairman's Waltz. If its not too much to ask



We definitely plan to add demos as soon as we are done with changing all the documentation, manuals, site updates and support  . We also hope that as with the base versions our community will help us with some demos of their own as we like to include as many of these as possible to show what our users are able to produce using our library. Not sure that this will take place prior to the end of the pricing change, but if people are sharing their works I'm sure that we will start adding few into the demo list as well 



constaneum said:


> Yup. i'm having downloading issue as well. downloaded 80%, download failed and failed to resume. When i click resume, it starts downloading back to square one.





Batrawi said:


> I have the exact same issue.
> If I pause the download or the download gets interrupted, and then I resume the download, DTA shows that the download is 100% complete. But then I find nothing in the download folder but a login link file and all progress for .rar file disappears!
> 
> Very frustrating really. If anyone has a solution for this please tell me



Hi Constaneum and Batrawi. Please try downloading it couple more times. Hopefully it will work, but in case that it doesn't please contact us via support(@)virharmonic.com and we will find a solution for you 



Thank you for all the kind comments. We are really excited to finally hand the Expansion into your hands 

Also the last wave of emails is out, so even if you haven't yet received the email feel free to login and begin your download. All Customers now have their links in their accounts


----------



## micrologus

I think the quality of this instrument is extraordinary. Very expressive and realistic. It's a great enjoyment playing with the new expansion of the Bohemian Violin. Thank you Virharmonic!


----------



## mac

You @Virharmonic guys are refreshingly modest. This is truly 'game changing' stuff, and you must be extremely proud


----------



## kgdrum

@ Virharmonic
a question and I hope you don't mind the question,yes I am a confirmed cello nut 

Do you expect the Cello expansion 1 to take less time to complete from what you've learned from updating the Violin?
Thanks and as always great work!!


----------



## Virharmonic

kgdrum said:


> @ Virharmonic
> a question and I hope you don't mind the question,yes I am a confirmed cello nut
> 
> Do you expect the Cello expansion 1 to take less time to complete from what you've learned from updating the Violin?
> Thanks and as always great work!!


No worries at all. It is a very fair question  We do expect it to take a lot less time. I would hate to give a deadline now to be later hanged for not keeping it as quality will be again our main measure, but it will be this year and I don't mean Christmas . Expansion 1 is the largest of the expansions due to all the extensive legato capture, but we have perfected our workflow and we do have a new team member as well to speed things up, so unless he runs away screaming in insanity of thousands of sample cuts, we should have it done much sooner 

Also again. Thank you guys for the compliments and words of kindness above. It means a lot to us to hear that you are enjoying the Expansion  We are also looking forward to hear what you write with it and on what journeys will you take our performer now he left our studio.


----------



## jonnybutter

Got the 48khz version installed. Wonderful! Love the 'moods' idea - immediately made sense to me.

Great job!


----------



## Virharmonic

Ok. So time to update the Demo list - I've quickly passed the Old Demo I did for the violin through the Expansion and changed few minor things to tweak it a bit so it uses onbow appropriately  All done with improv Mood and couple force keys for whole legato, so I had longer sustain after the legato and soft transition.



In the mean time if you have any track you would like to share with us please do  We are updating the Demo Track List as we go along - Just add to the name EXP1 or Expansion 1, so it is clear that it is a track featuring Expanded violin


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Sounds absolutely unreal (meaning real!).

Great job.


----------



## procreative

Have to say it does what it does very well. The easiest VI to just play.

As the product name suggests, its aimed at the more emotional 'Schindler's List' end of violin playing so if you are after a solo violin for more "classical" works probably not as good a fit.

But for a lead solo its fantastic and it just sounds so natural. Well done!

Only caveat is that it now takes a fair bit longer to load, which is not surprising given the extra content.


----------



## Melodioso

Sorry if this has been asked before:

To install for the 1st time this instrument, do I only need to download this file:

Bohemian Violin Expansion 1 - 48Khz version
Or do I also need to download and install this file:

Bohemian Violin - Legacy Original version without EXP 1
Thanks!


----------



## Virharmonic

Melodioso said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before:
> 
> To install for the 1st time this instrument, do I only need to download this file:
> 
> Bohemian Violin Expansion 1 - 48Khz version
> Or do I also need to download and install this file:
> 
> Bohemian Violin - Legacy Original version without EXP 1
> Thanks!



Hi Melodioso

No worries. You only need to download the Bohemian Violin Expansion 1 and you can choose either version in 48khz or 96khz or you can download both  Bohemian Violin - Legacy Original is not needed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Melodioso

Fantastic. Many thanks for the quick answer


----------



## markleake

Virharmonic said:


> Ok. So time to update the Demo list - I've quickly passed the Old Demo I did for the violin through the Expansion and changed few minor things to tweak it a bit so it uses onbow appropriately  All done with improv Mood and couple force keys for whole legato, so I had longer sustain after the legato and soft transition.
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time if you have any track you would like to share with us please do  We are updating the Demo Track List as we go along - Just add to the name EXP1 or Expansion 1, so it is clear that it is a track featuring Expanded violin




Wow, that demo is top notch stuff. It's almost unbelievable that it is played in straight and just tweaked occasionally with some key switches. This really is like nothing else out there. Just beautiful!

I will download it this weekend... can't wait to see what I can create after this update.


----------



## mac

Had chance to really dig into the new expansion, and it continues to impress. Couple of quick questions;

1) There's a definite increase in latency. I'm assuming that's to be expected, but I'm just double checking?

2) I can't find an updated manual. Does it exist?


----------



## EvilDragon

Didn't notice any latency increase over here, must say.


----------



## Oliver

here is latency too with the new expansion. i compared it to the old file, where no latency is.
Wondering if this is intended?


----------



## mac

EvilDragon said:


> Didn't notice any latency increase over here, must say.



Really? Even when using the improv or emotiv moods? Try playing a semi fast run, it's pretty obvious, especially compared to the original version.

I'm on a mac, streaming from an ssd (which is chosen in the UVI options).


----------



## Virharmonic

mac said:


> Had chance to really dig into the new expansion, and it continues to impress. Couple of quick questions;
> 
> 1) There's a definite increase in latency. I'm assuming that's to be expected, but I'm just double checking?
> 
> 2) I can't find an updated manual. Does it exist?




1) a minor latency is there to release of notes after you stop playing the note, which might be what you mean and is there by design to allow for bow changed legato if you press a new note soon after releasing the old. The onbow legato has same "lag" settings as the original bow changed legato, but because of the way the bow changed occurs (ie not so connected) it wasn't felt as much, but otherwise it is still on very similar settings to avoid the need to edit midi to avoid latency. To connect onbow legato is among the hardest things we had to research to make sure that it was swift and yet sounded really good and this was the most pleasant set up we came up with which also matched the original as closely as humanly possible  .

In fast runs -
Original version actually had insta runs if you played really fast - so it meant that runs were ahead of normal legato and it made the violinist feel like running ahead compared to the previous legato. So now they all "lag" equally so to speak or within a margin that makes it very playable.

2) Manual is being still made - we have a lot to cover there and cascading the launch has held us occupied in this last week. We are working on it over this weekend and hope to get it out by Monday. I will post about it here 

Happy to hear that you are liking it so far and I'm happy to answer any questions of course.


----------



## constaneum

Finally got my first hands on the expansion pack. Loving it !!! Did a quick sketch on the performance playability. Loving it so far. By the way, need explanation on how the portamento function works though. Can't wait to watch a thorough walkthrough video.


----------



## Virharmonic

constaneum said:


> Finally got my first hands on the expansion pack. Loving it !!! Did a quick sketch on the performance playability. Loving it so far. By the way, need explanation on how the portamento function works though. Can't wait to watch a thorough walkthrough video.




Thank you for sharing Constaneum  Lovely track 

We will have the manual ready for tomorrow and we will be making videos in terms of covering specific features as with the Expansions we have opened up quite a few options, so we want cover them in bite sized videos, so you can just pick the video that interests you


----------



## procreative

constaneum said:


> Finally got my first hands on the expansion pack. Loving it !!! Did a quick sketch on the performance playability. Loving it so far. By the way, need explanation on how the portamento function works though. Can't wait to watch a thorough walkthrough video.




Was the piano part also a "quick sktech" or was it something you had worked on earlier as it was very well paced?


----------



## constaneum

I spent approx an hour on this piece, about 40 mins on recording midi playing for the piano portion and then I did some minor timing adjustment. 

I then added in Bohemian violin portion with some minor timing adjustment as well. Nothing fancy on tweaking.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

constaneum said:


> I spent approx an hour on this piece, about 40 mins on recording midi playing for the piano portion and then I did some minor timing adjustment.
> 
> I then added in Bohemian violin portion with some minor timing adjustment as well. Nothing fancy on tweaking.


Nice. Sounds great.


----------



## Thomas A Booker

I got a chance to try out the expansion today - to say it's impressive would be an understatement. Amazing job Virharmonic! Here's some noodling with it over piano.


----------



## markleake

constaneum said:


> Finally got my first hands on the expansion pack. Loving it !!! Did a quick sketch on the performance playability. Loving it so far. By the way, need explanation on how the portamento function works though. Can't wait to watch a thorough walkthrough video.



Wonderful track. It's such a beautiful sound to the violin, but piano and this violin especially work so well together. Thanks for posting!


----------



## markleake

I wrote an orchestral piece yesterday as a tryout for the update, specifically to see how it mixed in with the orchestra.

The track is so far just a draft... it's a condensed version of a longer piece, timings are not right on some things, volumes are not tuned, and I would like to adjust the melodies still (especially the bohemian violin part needs more work). So please don't judge me too harshly!...



The first section has the violin hidden well in with the 1st violins section. The second section has the violin playing solo.

Edit: Sorry, it's a bit soft... you'll need to turn volume up a bit. Edit 2: Added SoundCloud link.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Thomas A Booker said:


> I got a chance to try out the expansion today - to say it's impressive would be an understatement. Amazing job Virharmonic! Here's some noodling with it over piano.



Bohemalicious.


----------



## Batrawi

Had a chance to play around with it and must say this is a HUGE improvement to an already great library.

One thing that really annoys me though where I frequently (and I mean *frequently*) hear the notes stuttering..or as if the player's hand is trembling in some transitions from a note to another. This becomes very noticeable in exposed solo lines (which is what this library is all about)

I imagine this could possibly be the result of how the library is recorded in the first place: capturing performances from here and there trying to eventually make them fit together into "one virtual performer" is not an easy task. It's like trying to glue a broken vase and Virharmonic did a great job with that already. Yet I really wish this is something that can be addressed in a future update.


----------



## DocMidi657

Virharmonic said:


> Hi DocMidi - this delay in release is by design . It is few ms to allow for new note with a nice bowchanged legato in case you press a note shortly after you have released a note. In other words - if you lift a note it will sound for few ms longer in case of the long notes so you can connect a bow change or repeat the note without using a rebow. We will cover these in the tutorial, but because of this design the composer doesn't even have to think about bow changed legato and it just happens naturally as they play . Hope that helps
> 
> Got it, makes sense and thank you so much for the explanation!
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely plan to add demos as soon as we are done with changing all the documentation, manuals, site updates and support  . We also hope that as with the base versions our community will help us with some demos of their own as we like to include as many of these as possible to show what our users are able to produce using our library. Not sure that this will take place prior to the end of the pricing change, but if people are sharing their works I'm sure that we will start adding few into the demo list as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Constaneum and Batrawi. Please try downloading it couple more times. Hopefully it will work, but in case that it doesn't please contact us via support(@)virharmonic.com and we will find a solution for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the kind comments. We are really excited to finally hand the Expansion into your hands
> 
> Also the last wave of emails is out, so even if you haven't yet received the email feel free to login and begin your download. All Customers now have their links in their accounts


----------



## midiman

Batrawi said:


> Had a chance to play around with it and must say this is a HUGE improvement to an already great library.
> 
> One thing that really annoys me though where I frequently (and I mean *frequently*) hear the notes stuttering..or as if the player's hand is trembling in some transitions from a note to another. This becomes very noticeable in exposed solo lines (which is what this library is all about)
> 
> I imagine this could possibly be the result of how the library is recorded in the first place: capturing performances from here and there trying to eventually make them fit together into "one virtual performer" is not an easy task. It's like trying to glue a broken vase and Virharmonic did a great job with that already. Yet I really wish this is something that can be addressed in a future update.



I also hear what you are talking about. It is not a huge thing, and at times it makes it sound human, but if it happens randomly and too often it is a bit annoying. It is something to do with the bowing pressure, and it does sound like a kind of a stutter on certain notes.. I would prefer not to have these stuttered notes, as it can be associated with a less then perfect bowing technique. Even though it sounds real, I know violin players themselves do not like it when this happens, and it is certainly unintentional from their part.

But in all, I am very very impressed with the library. One of the best solo violin available if not the best one (Certainly the most cutting edge in terms of technology and range of use, and bravo to Virharmonic for that). But for us, sample lib perfectionists, there is always room for improvement, *and this would be the one thing I would request for a future update to hopefully fix it*. I noticed it immediately on the walkthrough video.

Again big congratulations to Virharmonic for a mighty impressive update. I was not an early adopter of the library, and it is this update that turned me into a full believer, based on the wonderful on bow legatos, and the great "moods" idea.


----------



## Virharmonic

Hello and Thank you all for sharing your tracks with us already  We love hearing how our expansion is already getting used and it is great to hear your lovely results. We are almost done with the manual and it should be up on the website in an hour - I will update this post when uploaded. Through out this week I also want to start the tutorial series for Bohemian Violin, covering things like trills, re-bows and all the other cool functions available at composers disposal 
*Manual is now released. Available at Bohemian Violin product page or download section of your account. Thank you for your patience*



Batrawi said:


> Had a chance to play around with it and must say this is a HUGE improvement to an already great library.
> 
> One thing that really annoys me though where I frequently (and I mean *frequently*) hear the notes stuttering..or as if the player's hand is trembling in some transitions from a note to another. This becomes very noticeable in exposed solo lines (which is what this library is all about)
> 
> I imagine this could possibly be the result of how the library is recorded in the first place: capturing performances from here and there trying to eventually make them fit together into "one virtual performer" is not an easy task. It's like trying to glue a broken vase and Virharmonic did a great job with that already. Yet I really wish this is something that can be addressed in a future update.



Hi Batrawi. I guess you are talking about the low end of dynamics - the point is that playing a note from note in low dynamics will result in some bow on string motion which isn't a tremor but might be a short moment of settling especially on larger distances on the same string with a gentle slur - if recording in pp-mp then this can just happens and is organic if you do close up of the violin. Please keep in mind that we never want Bohemian Violin to sound Clinical or as example of technical perfection- it is meant to be an emotional performer with his personality. There was a point in this thread when this was discussed regarding our really low dynamics or opening bows with low dynamics before the string is actually sounding or just as the bow is ending when the library was pre expansion. Of course the violinist's performance becomes more "confident" as the dynamics go up. Also it is really important to mention that the low dynamics are not meant to be pushed in volume as if you compress the low dynamics and push them by xdb then the result might not be pleasant as that would be using a wrong dynamic in wrong time. Most Solo Violins (VIs) avoid low dynamic sampling for 101 reasons and use filters instead, but we wanted the extreme intimacy too and we will carry on in this, by adding more samples and options of expression. Would it be desired to have it on all notes? No, but if in limited quantity then we believe that it ads a human touch. . If you email us a list of notes you find troublesome, we will look at them and potentially retake them as we are opened to feedback and having 32k samples might be opened to us missing something (even though each sample is heard at least 8 times before approved  ), but please keep in mind that we are not looking for clinical perfection, but rather an emotional experience


----------



## procreative

Overall I have to say it is real fun to use and easy to make yourself sound like you know what you are doing.

One slight wish, that there was a graduated vibrato option. It can start to expose itself because the vibrato is at a constant depth. In my opinion if there default vibrato was a more delayed vibrato and the molto vibrato currently sued was a keyswitch or triggered by velocity that would make lines a bit more believable.

Still sounds great and maybe thats a big ask.


----------



## Virharmonic

procreative said:


> Overall I have to say it is real fun to use and easy to make yourself sound like you know what you are doing.
> 
> One slight wish, that there was a graduated vibrato option. It can start to expose itself because the vibrato is at a constant depth. In my opinion if there default vibrato was a more delayed vibrato and the molto vibrato currently sued was a keyswitch or triggered by velocity that would make lines a bit more believable.
> 
> Still sounds great and maybe thats a big ask.



We will be adding sustains with less and also no vibrato , that much I can promise, but it will be more as an alternative/mood? rather then a crossfade (crossfading from Vib to non vib and vice versa always sounds fake to my ears, so we really want to avoid it). Also each dynamic and type of legato already has a variation in the vibrato. Full legato has lower intensity in the lower dynamics compared to the expressive 1/2 and 1/4 has a more "dynamic" rather then expressive vibrato, Mid Arcs and Arcs have progressive vibrato while Sustains have held one and Diminuendo has diminishing vibrato, so there is a vast variety already, just no non vibs yet as that is the most unnatural to me as a violinist and we are trying to make sure that we capture how I would address the performance to make sure we stay true to concept. I guess the main issue with vibrato is that it is a matter of taste, but also a very personal signature of the performer.
I'm of the school that believes that every note should be expressive and emotive and vibrato is there to help the violinist achieve this - famous violinist/violist Zukerman also tends to be of this opinion during his master classes that note which isn't vibrated and played with emotion is a wasted note, excluding shorts of course , but this is really down to personal taste, so we will be expanding the bow selection in EXP2 now that we have the "legatos and their" main variations" covered


----------



## SoNowWhat?

markleake said:


> I wrote an orchestral piece yesterday as a tryout for the update, specifically to see how it mixed in with the orchestra.
> 
> The track is so far just a draft... it's a condensed version of a longer piece, timings are not right on some things, volumes are not tuned, and I would like to adjust the melodies still (especially the bohemian violin part needs more work). So please don't judge me too harshly!...
> 
> 
> 
> The first section has the violin hidden well in with the 1st violins section. The second section has the violin playing solo.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, it's a bit soft... you'll need to turn volume up a bit. Edit 2: Added SoundCloud link.



Great stuff Mark. Sounds good.
I haven't had a chance to run through the expansion yet. Still waiting for some time but these early user demos are quite encouraging.


----------



## midiman

Virharmonic said: "If you email us a list of notes you really dislike we will look at them and potential retake them as we are opened to feedback said:


> Wonderful to see a developer actually listen to feedback and take it seriously. Thank you Viharmonic for this.
> I hear what you say regarding clinical perfection. I don't think any of us want that. But it is true that this bowing imperfection happens more often then I'd like it too. It would be great to have the option to not have it.
> Let's just say that even if I was recording a live session with a violin player and one of these stutters would happen, I would ask him to do a retake without this imperfection, specially if the bowing stutter happened in the middle of a beautiful important solo line. So if you can make this happen in a future update I think it would be really wonderful and very appreciated.


----------



## Virharmonic

Well you sort of have that option already - there are 2 bow directions for each transition (Bow up and Bow Down) and at least 2 round robins for each bow direction on each long note, so you can force a different bow direction to get a different sample. I would say that is the easiest solution if you would prefer the alt take to the one selected by performer. If you force same bow direction on 2 or so notes in the piece it won't affect the overall performance, but might give you what you want already ? We will cover these in the video tutorials we will be doing as these simple tricks are useful to tweak the performance if you have the time or need to


----------



## midiman

Virharmonic said:


> Well you sort of have that option already - there are 2 bow directions for each transition (Bow up and Bow Down) and at least 2 round robins for each bow direction on each long note, so you can force a different bow direction to get a different sample. I would say that is the easiest solution if you would prefer the alt take to the one selected by performer. If you force same bow direction on 2 or so notes in the piece it won't affect the overall performance, but might give you what you want already ? We will cover these in the video tutorials we will be doing as these simple tricks are useful to tweak the performance if you have the time or need to



That is brilliant then! In this case I take it back what I said! Wonderful to have the option to have alt round robin notes with the force key Bow up or Bow Down. Silly I did not try that. In this case I have to say the force keyswitch function is another brilliant concept that allows us to "disagree" with the performer decisions in certain critical notes (Like the stutter ones) and apply an alternate option with the force keyswitch. Brilliant guys. Wow. You really thought of everything. Bravo.


----------



## midiman

Virharmonic said:


> We will cover these in the video tutorials we will be doing as these simple tricks are useful to tweak the performance if you have the time or need to



Would love to see those tricks and suggestions of how to teak performances in the upcoming tutorials!


----------



## procreative

Virharmonic said:


> We will be adding sustains with less and also no vibrato , that much I can promise, but it will be more as an alternative/mood? rather then a crossfade (crossfading from Vib to non vib and vice versa always sounds fake to my ears, so we really want to avoid it). Also each dynamic and type of legato already has a variation in the vibrato. Full legato has lower intensity in the lower dynamics compared to the expressive 1/2 and 1/4 has a more "dynamic" rather then expressive vibrato, Mid Arcs and Arcs have progressive vibrato while Sustains have held one and Diminuendo has diminishing vibrato, so there is a vast variety already, just no non vibs yet as that is the most unnatural to me as a violinist and we are trying to make sure that we capture how I would address the performance to make sure we stay true to concept. I guess the main issue with vibrato is that it is a matter of taste, but also a very personal signature of the performer.
> I'm of the school that believes that every note should be expressive and emotive and vibrato is there to help the violinist achieve this - famous violinist/violist Zukerman also tends to be of this opinion during his master classes that note which isn't vibrated and played with emotion is a wasted note, excluding shorts of course , but this is really down to personal taste, so we will be expanding the bow selection in EXP2 now that we have the "legatos and their" main variations" covered



Okay, I did not mean Xfade vibrato and if there is indeed Progressive vibrato that is what I meant. I also meant that when I violinist plays a run up the fingerboard there would normally be no vibrato until the last note of the run as its physically impossible to play vibrato that way. 

This is where many solo libraries start to sound fake. There are numerous other solo violins with baked in vibrato that sound great on slow emotional lines, but the constant level of vibrato over a whole piece starts to mark it out as a sampled violin.

I have yet to really experiment with BV, but I wondered how do you enforce vibrato choices with the Arcs? Is this automatic or do you have to engage a keyswitch?


----------



## scientist

i seem to have missed the expansion installation instructions. does the new .ufs file sit alongside the original library file or replace it?


----------



## Guy Rowland

procreative said:


> when I violinist plays a run up the fingerboard there would normally be no vibrato until the last note of the run as its physically impossible to play vibrato that way.



The on bow single note has slow progressive vibrato, so if its a moderate to fast run, effectively nv until the last held note. For faster stuff, the Trill/run has no discernable vibrato and works v well imo.


----------



## markleake

SoNowWhat? said:


> Great stuff Mark. Sounds good.
> I haven't had a chance to run through the expansion yet. Still waiting for some time but these early user demos are quite encouraging.


Thanks! So far I've found it is even better than it was before, so you've got something to look forward to.


----------



## Virharmonic

procreative said:


> Okay, I did not mean Xfade vibrato and if there is indeed Progressive vibrato that is what I meant. I also meant that when I violinist plays a run up the fingerboard there would normally be no vibrato until the last note of the run as its physically impossible to play vibrato that way.
> 
> This is where many solo libraries start to sound fake. There are numerous other solo violins with baked in vibrato that sound great on slow emotional lines, but the constant level of vibrato over a whole piece starts to mark it out as a sampled violin.
> 
> I have yet to really experiment with BV, but I wondered how do you enforce vibrato choices with the Arcs? Is this automatic or do you have to engage a keyswitch?


Guy already answered half of the question (thank you Guy) and to engage Arcs you can simply force the articulation. The manual is now up and while we will probably still update it based on any questions that we get (as currently it contains info which we felt was needed to get people up and running, but as we offer support we might spot additional questions which the manual could cover), it already has wealth of useful info. You can not force types of Vibrato on a single bow type ie you can't have arcs without progressive vibrato as crescendo without progressive vibrato would sound really odd to my ears, but higher the dynamic of the bow type, more intense the vibrato gets which is how I would play it if I was performing live.


----------



## Virharmonic

scientist said:


> i seem to have missed the expansion installation instructions. does the new .ufs file sit alongside the original library file or replace it?


You can remove the original file UFS from your mounting folder. It avoids mounting issues if it isn't there any more and you won't confuse mounted soundbanks. So best to remove the old soundbank from the mounting folder and move the new ufs file in there


----------



## Thomas A Booker

I am getting one minor issue since the update. I'm using this in Reaper and whenever the violin is loaded and I close the FX Window containing the UVI workstation, it takes a very long time to close (~6 seconds) during which my DAW is unresponsive. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## EvilDragon

That doesn't happen over here (loading BV in Falcon, though).


----------



## Virharmonic

Thomas A Booker said:


> I am getting one minor issue since the update. I'm using this in Reaper and whenever the violin is loaded and I close the FX Window containing the UVI workstation, it takes a very long time to close (~6 seconds) during which my DAW is unresponsive. Does anyone else experience this?


Are you using the most up to date Reaper and the most up to date UVI? I get about a second or 2 before the FX closes, but my Reaper isn't the newest as I don't tend to update it unless I need the new features or the bug fixes they introduce and we have a lot of projects ongoing for us to risk issues. I love Reaper to bits and we do all our sampling there, but some versions can have slightly odd bugs. I've also tried it in Sonar (yeah I know  ) and it worked without any issue as well.


----------



## ceemusic

I have similar problems in both Cubase 9 & Sonar Plat.
It takes a very long time (around 10 sec) to start saving a project.

When I remove UVI/ Boh. they're saved immediately, in the normal /avg. 1 sec time.

Using SSD's for all my samples.
( I also tried the different streaming options in prefs., never had this issue before- Win 10 update maybe?)


----------



## Thomas A Booker

I just updated to the latest Reaper/UVI but unfortunately it still occurs. The more loaded in UVI workstation, the longer it takes to close the FX window and my CPU use goes way up while it does. Loading BV in 4 parts, for example, causes it to take around 20 seconds to close. I wonder what it's doing that's so demanding when closing?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

EvilDragon said:


> That doesn't happen over here (loading BV in Falcon, though).



+1 on this. Win 10, Sonar Platinum, save times are normal But like ED, I am using Falcon, not the free UVI player.

BTW, Virharmonic. I have not weighed in yet. Most excellent work and what fun this is to play. Bravo!! Take a bow and then come back for another curtain call.


----------



## tack

Thomas A Booker said:


> I'm using this in Reaper and whenever the violin is loaded and I close the FX Window containing the UVI workstation, it takes a very long time to close (~6 seconds) during which my DAW is unresponsive. Does anyone else experience this?


Yes, I have experienced this with Bohemian since the beginning, across the various versions of Reaper that have been released since Bohemian's initial version.

For me it's about 3-5 seconds. It's marginally better when you have Reaper bridge UVI Workstation from a dedicated process. In this case it doesn't hang _completely_ -- I can still scroll in the arrange view -- but generally the rest of the UI is frozen for several seconds. When closing the FX window, reaper_host64.exe CPU utilization spikes hard, pegging a core until it's done whatever it's doing and the UI becomes usable again.

I only have one other VI that uses UVI Workstation, which is True Keys. I seldom use it. The problem still occurs, although the freeze is less than a second, which I figure is because Bohemian uses significantly more (10x?) keygroups. I generally chalked it up to UVI suckage. But may be Reaper suckage. Hell, there's enough blame to go around for both of them.


----------



## EvilDragon

Sounds to me that UVI Workstation might be culprit - if it doesn't happen with Falcon, as these few reports seem to indicate.


----------



## Virharmonic

Yeah. Let us report these saving and closing FX delays details to UVI and I'm sure that they will fix it if it is something on their end that they can control. Thank you for reaching out to us and we will pass it over


----------



## constaneum

I didn't have the issue with the uvi workstation though. Everything works fine


----------



## SoNowWhat?

constaneum said:


> I didn't have the issue with the uvi workstation though. Everything works fine


Do you use Reaper as your DAW?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> so you can not use CC for dynamics - Only CC11 for extra expression, otherwise the library is driven by normal playing and how hard you play.



Hi Ondrej,
I ask it here for others to know your answer on this as well:
You posted here this cc11 option , but is this already in exp1 implemented?
So far in Boh. Violin version 1 and now with exp1 in Logic X it doesn't result in expression/ volume control. 

I would like to use this for a diminuendo on sustained notes shorter then the diminuendo artic. currently present.

So, is this cc11 active for bohemian violin in your DAW?

Thanks!


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hi Ondrej,
> I ask it here for others to know your answer on this as well:
> You posted here this cc11 option , but is this already in exp1 implemented?
> So far in Boh. Violin version 1 and now with exp1 in Logic X it doesn't result in expression/ volume control.
> 
> I would like to use this for a diminuendo on sustained notes shorter then the diminuendo artic. currently present.
> 
> So, is this cc11 active for bohemian violin in your DAW?
> 
> Thanks!



Are you sure you are using CC11? not CC1? Modwheel is not used, but CC11 as a CC channel has worked since original version (Default behavior in UVI and we thought it was cool to leave it in as it does have it's uses even though I prefer to avoid using it when writing as natural releases tend to sound better to my ear, but I can see why to use it sometimes). I've just tested it to make sure that it still works, but yeah it should definitely be working. Riding it up and down definitely changes the volume of the violin in my DAW and in Stand Alone when I play on my keyboard and use CC11.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

yes. positively sure. Just checked it again in my event list to make sure. Strange, isn't it?
It's name in the eventlist shows cc11 and the name in Logic X piano roll is pleasantly called expression already.

This evening I also installed latest UVI workstation as well. 2.6.9 I believe.

Any other options I could check? Something in UVI workstation?


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> yes. positively sure. Just checked it again in my event list to make sure. Strange, isn't it?
> It's name in the even list shows cc11 and the name in Logic X piano roll is pleasantly called expression already.
> 
> This evening I also installed latest UVI workstation as well. 2.6.9 I believe.
> 
> Any other options I could check? Something in UVI workstation?



Well you could check if it is a routing issue and set up the Bohemian Violin to Omni in UVI Workstation. In case Logic is sending the data to a different midi channel, but CC11 is definitely working in Reaper on PC. I don't have Mac to hand to test on. You could also try to use a hardware controller if possible in stand alone mode sending data to CC11 and see if that works for you, but if this doesn't help I'm sure UVI will be able to assist you if you drop them a ticket. The function is always left on by default by us


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Well you could check if it is a routing issue and set up the Bohemian Violin to Omni in UVI Workstation. In case Logic is sending the data to a different midi channel, but CC11 is definitely working in Reaper on PC. I don't have Mac to hand to test on. You could also try to use a hardware controller if possible in stand alone mode sending data to CC11 and see if that works for you, but if this doesn't help I'm sure UVI will be able to assist you if you drop them a ticket. The function is always left on by default by us


thank you. I will pursue this with UVI. but I am glad to hear it is accessible for bohemian violin.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Silence-is-Golden said:


> thank you. I will pursue this with UVI. but I am glad to hear it is accessible for bohemian violin.


reply to myself 

solved: it was indeed the "omni" setting that seemed to be needed in UVI. I figured that using & playing it on the same channel wouldn't be an issue. I need to put it to OMNI apparently.


----------



## constaneum

SoNowWhat? said:


> Do you use Reaper as your DAW?



no. i'm on FL studio


----------



## Joe_D

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> BTW, Virharmonic…Bravo!! Take a bow….



I agree! Preferably a nice Tourte or Peccatte! 

Virharmonic, you are trailblazers, and are succeeding in creating one path to the future of virtual instruments. This update is a big step forward.
(cue the boos from those who can't wait for the next thing) My only advice is: slow down, and take care of yourselves. 

Too many "all-nighters" can be damaging or deadly to relationships and to health. Everyone on your team should get a good night's sleep plus a few hours of down time most days. That way, you can stay around happily creating VI's and music for many years to come, and without burnout or health problems.


----------



## noises on

Virharmonic said:


> Are you sure you are using CC11? not CC1? Modwheel is not used, but CC11 as a CC channel has worked since original version (Default behavior in UVI and we thought it was cool to leave it in as it does have it's uses even though I prefer to avoid using it when writing as natural releases tend to sound better to my ear, but I can see why to use it sometimes). I've just tested it to make sure that it still works, but yeah it should definitely be working. Riding it up and down definitely changes the volume of the violin in my DAW and in Stand Alone when I play on my keyboard and use CC11.


I am using my breath controller to control cc11 and find the added expression useful in my compositions. Are you suggesting that one should not be modifying the default sample volumes as they are? Please unpack this a little more. Thanks for this great expansion.


----------



## Virharmonic

noises on said:


> I am using my breath controller to control cc11 and find the added expression useful in my compositions. Are you suggesting that one should not be modifying the default sample volumes as they are? Please unpack this a little more. Thanks for this great expansion.


Not at all. One can do as they please  I was just stating my own preference of not using CC11 too much, but it does have it's uses and it can enhance the performance when used correctly (ie not counter the recorded dynamic, but enhancing the performance instead  )



Joe_D said:


> I agree! Preferably a nice Tourte or Peccatte!
> 
> Virharmonic, you are trailblazers, and are succeeding in creating one path to the future of virtual instruments. This update is a big step forward.
> (cue the boos from those who can't wait for the next thing) My only advice is: slow down, and take care of yourselves.
> 
> Too many "all-nighters" can be damaging or deadly to relationships and to health. Everyone on your team should get a good night's sleep plus a few hours of down time most days. That way, you can stay around happily creating VI's and music for many years to come, and without burnout or health problems.



Thank you Joe_D and everybody else for the kind words and we promise not to burn ourselves out. We are lucky to do what we love, so occasionally we push it to the limit, but we also make sure that as a team we take care of our well being


----------



## Virharmonic

Also I had this lovely track in my inbox in the morning from the very talented Adrien Binet and of course I couldn't help, but to share it here with you, because the intimacy of this track and overall arrangement is superb. Thank you Adrien for sharing your work with us


----------



## gregh

I am very tempted by this violin. The sound is very lyrical on the demos, is there a more gritty aggressive sound in there as well? Not necessarily a deal breaker. I will say that not being able to demo or resale is a problem for me as this pushes my budget and without testing it is difficult to know if I will have a strong use. This is not a criticism of the quality, which sounds superb on the demos, but more a matter of taste and the limitations of any demonstration that is not hands on


----------



## LamaRose

gregh said:


> ...is there a more gritty aggressive sound in there as well?



The Bohemian instruments have a raspy quality tone which can easily cut through a mix... and there are a lot of dynamic layers to work with, including some powerfully emotive fortissimos on the varying arcs and articulations. This thing sounds great sans any reverb... that's very telling... and that makes it all the more aggressive. The amount of realism is unsurpassed.


----------



## gregh

thanks Lama Rose


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Just had my first opportunity to have a play with expansion 1.
Oh yeah baby. I swear to god you have worked some voodoo magic and miniaturised an actual violin player and inserted them into my midi keyboard. No wonder the download took so long. 

So much fun and about the closest I will ever get to playing an actual violin anything like this well.
I feel it...that is all I can say for now.
Lovely.

Hate to be asking for anything more right now (this is a truly wonderful instrument) if I haven't said it before, any chance of ricchochets in later expansions? Apologies if I've missed that and it's already been discussed.


----------



## Virharmonic

SoNowWhat? said:


> Just had my first opportunity to have a play with expansion 1.
> Oh yeah baby. I swear to god you have worked some voodoo magic and miniaturised an actual violin player and inserted them into my midi keyboard. No wonder the download took so long.
> 
> So much fun and about the closest I will ever get to playing an actual violin anything like this well.
> I feel it...that is all I can say for now.
> Lovely.
> 
> Hate to be asking for anything more right now (this is a truly wonderful instrument) if I haven't said it before, any chance of ricchochets in later expansions? Apologies if I've missed that and it's already been discussed.



Yep we are definitely adding "Riccos" to the violin - But we have classed them as extended articulation, so they will probably come in EXP 3. EXP2 addresses still some features which didn't make it into EXP1 and we will also expand on the moods as we are now getting feedback of what moods would people like to see 

We have also received this demo track and it shows a side of the violinist not shown before  . We are so proud of our Virtual Performer - His first classical concert :D ...Big thanks to Stephan Schelens for sharing this great rendition with us.


----------



## EvilDragon

Damn that sounds so realistic.


----------



## gregh

aaaand...I bought it  I look forward to downloading overnight and even more to using it


----------



## SoNowWhat?

gregh said:


> aaaand...I bought it  I look forward to downloading overnight and even more to using it


If you enjoy it half as much as I am right now you will be very happy.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Virharmonic said:


> Yep we are definitely adding "Riccos" to the violin - But we have classed them as extended articulation, so they will probably come in EXP 3. EXP2 addresses still some features which didn't make it into EXP1 and we will also expand on the moods as we are now getting feedback of what moods would people like to see
> 
> We have also received this demo track and it shows a side of the violinist not shown before  . We are so proud of our Virtual Performer - His first classical concert :D ...Big thanks to Stephan Schelens for sharing this great rendition with us.



Excellent!
What sort of mood would you call Fritz Kreisler? That's a mood I'd love to see/hear/play.


----------



## Virharmonic

SoNowWhat? said:


> Excellent!
> What sort of mood would you call Fritz Kreisler? That's a mood I'd love to see/hear/play.


Virtuoso  but more of a classical nature. I haven't actually listened to his performances for a while. I'll have to relisten


----------



## jeremiahpena

I put Exp 1 through its paces with an orchestral track. I used nearly the full range of the instrument, varied speeds, as well as the full span of dynamics, and all three moods for different sections:



One of the best things about the library is being able to switch between slurred/fingered and bow change legato by playing connected or disconnected. I was able to perform the whole part at 2:19 live, which switches legato types constantly, with very little tweaking afterward.


----------



## mac

jeremiahpena said:


> I put Exp 1 through its paces with an orchestral track. I used nearly the full range of the instrument, varied speeds, as well as the full span of dynamics, and all three moods for different sections:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things about the library is being able to switch between slurred/fingered and bow change legato by playing connected or disconnected. I was able to perform the whole part at 2:19 live, which switches legato types constantly, with very little tweaking afterward.




Excellent! As usually follows a nice piece of work being posted on vi-control, can I ask what brass you used?


----------



## Alatar

Bohemian Violin EXP 1 seems very nice. 
Any estimates for the EXP 1 for the cello?


----------



## Virharmonic

Alatar said:


> Bohemian Violin EXP 1 seems very nice.
> Any estimates for the EXP 1 for the cello?


Thanks Alatar - We expect it to arrive in Summer at this point, but please do not hold me on it just yet as we are still in production stage, so if we don't like something and need to do retakes it might be late summer, but we hope to get it out in next 3-4 months - We will do a schedule blog in 2-3 weeks once we have clearer idea of weeks ahead.


----------



## Virharmonic

One more demo  - This one is again from the very talented Adrien Binet  Enjoy



We would also like to thank everybody who has been sending us their tracks and works featuring Bohemian Violin - Thank You everybody for sharing your works with us


----------



## storyteller

Virharmonic said:


> One more demo  - This one is again from the very talented Adrien Binet  Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> We would also like to thank everybody who has been sending us their tracks and works featuring Bohemian Violin - Thank You everybody for sharing your works with us



Let me pick my jaw up off the ground.....

Beautiful.


----------



## resound

Virharmonic said:


> One more demo  - This one is again from the very talented Adrien Binet  Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> We would also like to thank everybody who has been sending us their tracks and works featuring Bohemian Violin - Thank You everybody for sharing your works with us



This is incredible.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Virharmonic said:


> One more demo  - This one is again from the very talented Adrien Binet  Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> We would also like to thank everybody who has been sending us their tracks and works featuring Bohemian Violin - Thank You everybody for sharing your works with us




Gorgeous piece. Amazing times we live in.


----------



## Oliver

absolutely stunning!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Beautiful. Amazing. Wonderful. Incredible. Thank you.


----------



## freddiehangoler

Hi guys, 
I really enjoyed creating this demo for The new expansion.
I think it's an incredible instrument. 
Please let me know guys think 
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)][/COLOR]
All the best 
Freddie


----------



## constaneum

VERY NICE !!!!!!


----------



## pfmusic

freddiehangoler said:


> Hi guys,
> I really enjoyed creating this demo for The new expansion.
> I think it's an incredible instrument.
> Please let me know guys think
> [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)][/COLOR]
> All the best
> Freddie




Lovely piece of music Freddie - well done


----------



## pfmusic

Here's a recent piece I did with the Bohemian Violin Exp 1. Love this instrument and looking forward to future expansions and the cello exp.


----------



## cadenzajon

Love the Bohemian recording quality and authentic emotion. I made this with the original version before Exp 1 came out, but it still holds up to my ears.


----------



## erikradbo

Love the sound and the tone, such a joy to play with!

A question though. I read a few commenting on the delay in the expansion, but I have found it quite a bit annoying. In the original version I found that the player understood better when staccatos was wanted in short notes with air between them, but now it always tries to connect them to make it legato. Are you using the keyswitches to get the shorts to sound nice or am I missing some hidden trick?

Attaching a sound file to make the idea clear. first one with original bohemian violin and second one with expansion, just copy pasted the midi part. Notice the tying of the shorts in the second one. But also notice the great sound.


----------



## Virharmonic

Firstly Thank you all for the demos and tracks from our users. It is fantastic to hear how much use our performer is getting 

We are currently in development of Exp2 for Violin (more bow control, extending bows smoothly ect ... ) , Exp1 for Cello, Recording stage for Viola including the Expansion 1 and we will be releasing an expected Time Schedule for the releases over this summer at the end of this month. We have very busy weeks ahead of us, but it is incredibly exciting to hear all the instruments evolving in our studios.

Hi Erik,

The Expansion works slightly differently to the original version as described in the manual. If you want it to behave as the original version you can force "Bow change" and then you will have Bow changed legato on each overlap or alternatively the overlap legato is still there when you don't overlap and the gap between notes is tight/short (under 100ms) so in other words you can either force it or if you are a skilled pianist you can play with small gaps as was described by *jeremiahpena *in his other thread when he posted the original track, but otherwise you get slurred legato on overlap. This was to offer an ability to vary between legatos without the need for keyswitching, but also to make sure that we or the "performer" doesn't dictate when is a bow changed legato as that should be in control of the composer. I hope the above helps and thank you for the kind words.

Warm Regards to you All 

Ondrej


----------



## Virharmonic

Hello Everybody,

As promised here is the updated info regarding all that is planned over this summer. We will have probably the busiest time yet as we have 2 expansions and Viola to get through this summer, but it is also incredibly exciting.

Here is the link to our Dev Tracker - https://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=module/kbm/article&kbm_article_id=12 (Click HERE)

We will be regularly updating the Progress Reports, so you can all stay up to date. Simply if you are interested to find out what is happening you can visit the Blog post and check if we have more info to share and how the libraries are progressing.

We can't wait to finally show off the Cello and Viola 

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Erick - BVA

Virharmonic said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> As promised here is the updated info regarding all that is planned over this summer. We will have probably the busiest time yet as we have 2 expansions and Viola to get through this summer, but it is also incredibly exciting.
> 
> Here is the link to our Dev Tracker - https://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=module/kbm/article&kbm_article_id=12 (Click HERE)
> 
> We will be regularly updating the Progress Reports, so you can all stay up to date. Simply if you are interested to find out what is happening you can visit the Blog post and check if we have more info to share and how the libraries are progressing.
> 
> We can't wait to finally show off the Cello and Viola
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej



You guys are awesome! Brilliant stuff. I can't wait for your future soul capture libraries of other instruments as well. I've been using the Bohemian Violin on everything I can --including in my 2 entries for the Stranger Themes contest by Embertone.


----------



## Ultraxenon

Virharmonic said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> As promised here is the updated info regarding all that is planned over this summer. We will have probably the busiest time yet as we have 2 expansions and Viola to get through this summer, but it is also incredibly exciting.
> 
> Here is the link to our Dev Tracker - https://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=module/kbm/article&kbm_article_id=12 (Click HERE)
> 
> We will be regularly updating the Progress Reports, so you can all stay up to date. Simply if you are interested to find out what is happening you can visit the Blog post and check if we have more info to share and how the libraries are progressing.
> 
> We can't wait to finally show off the Cello and Viola
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej


That was fantastic news. Bohemian Violin is just incredible and now when exp for cello is just around the corner... Wow, looking forward to this summer and of course i buy the viola


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Very handy to have the blog up this way.....now we can follow the progress without the need to bump this thread :D

Anyhooo, good to see the progress and we will find out when the time comes for updates and the new viola.

I wonder if and when this whole soul capture series is finished what you will do what all the time you will have?

Ah....probably a chamber strings library in this form, or a woodwinds or brass? ;D


----------



## constaneum

I have the feeling they'all go with all the solo instruments first. Once they've resent enough, they'll most probably venture into sampling of ensemble strings, brass and woodwinds? Just my two cents. Hehe


----------



## constaneum

I've actually just released an instrumental album, Vortex of Two Worlds with a few tracks featuring Bohemian Violin. Feel free to check out Bohemian Violin in action in "Remembrance", "Cross Swords", "The Good Old Days" & "A Place Called Home" at the following sites.
https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/ronaldngyuanchang (<br />
1) https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/ronaldngyuanchang) 
2) https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLceoj_OSWbKB0McIRVDphBio841QZxLdC


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

60

81

78


----------



## mac

@Virharmonic Regarding the cello, when the expansions released, will the price go up immediately, or will there be a period where it stays as it is now?


----------



## Virharmonic

We are hard at work on EXP1 for Cello and Viola including the EXP1 and we have just udpated the dev tracker now and we have also received a small gift from Sergey which we are very happy to share with you all 





mac said:


> @Virharmonic Regarding the cello, when the expansions released, will the price go up immediately, or will there be a period where it stays as it is now?



Apologies for missing your question. Once released the price will go up unless we don't get the chance to show it off prior to release. But in general once the expansion is released we want the price to reflect the extra content 

Edited with Response to Mac as per his request below


----------



## mac

Sounds great. @Virharmonic Any chance of an answer to my question above?


----------



## PhilP28

Hi,
the Chris Hein Solo Violin has a brilliant feature called Ensemble where you can emulate up to 5 Players playing the same note at the same time. Does this have a similar feature?
Thanks


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

PhilP28 said:


> Hi,
> feature called Ensemble where you can emulate up to 5 Players playing the same note at the same time. Does this have a similar feature?
> Thanks



Hi Phil,

Nope. We plan to add 2 more solo violins next to the Bohemian Violin, All three instruments together will be able to form a nice ensemble of true virtual performers, but this won't happen until next year as our current priority are expansions as priority one and viola as priority two and we won't be adding new products until the Violin,Viola and Cello are complete. The other performers can simply work on their Virtual Performers scripts and behaviors and offer "unified" behavior  )

Saying all that - if our users request an ensembler feature we can look into it, but generally unless you have a) different instruments and b) different performers the resulting sound of the ensemble is not ideal sounding as Retuning with few FXs on Each Stacked samples can only go so far and that is before we even get to the question of spacing the players. We plan to make sure that we have rather a number of unique performers and a clever preset setups, that allow the composer to work with it in a way that feels natural, but also delivers most realistic performance with unique bits of the performers. Our aim is to offer the most realistic string setup with extreme ease of use and that means sticking to real capture as much as possible


----------



## constaneum

omg !! 2 more solo violins ! i gonna be broke ! haha


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

constaneum said:


> omg !! 2 more solo violins ! i gonna be broke ! haha



Whoops... did I accidentally reveal more then Ondrej did ??? I thought that he mentioned 2nd violin and 3rd violin .... Ok.. I better make him the best tea ever and let him know that I let the cat out of the bag :D

Alex


----------



## constaneum

you're in trouble, mate ! LOL !!


----------



## manuhz

Nice to hear some fresh development news here. These instruments are already amazing but we want more and more...what about a Bohemian Double Bass??!!  Many thanks for the great job guys!


----------



## Grilled Cheese

+1 for the double bass!


----------



## ChristianM

+1 for the double bass!


----------



## Virharmonic

manuhz said:


> Nice to hear some fresh development news here. These instruments are already amazing but we want more and more...what about a Bohemian Double Bass??!!  Many thanks for the great job guys!





chrispire said:


> +1 for the double bass!





ChristianM said:


> +1 for the double bass!


We hear you guys... Time to do more auditions after the Expansions


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

60

88

83

Getting closer for viola & cello!
( sort off......)


----------



## constaneum

curious curious....curious on updates. =)


----------



## Virharmonic

We have just updated the progress tracker again - Cello is getting closer now and we expect the Beta to come in October (aimed for first half or around and release to follow shortly after the beta as usual with us) 

To track our progress click https://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=module/kbm/article&kbm_article_id=12 (HERE) 

We are now reaching the final stages before beta, so we keep going through the cut samples, mapping them and making sure that all is working as desired ( and it is  ), so once we finish all the sample cuts and final tweaks we will be ready to Release candidate beta test. Personally we can't wait to get it into your hands, but of course quality is paramount, so we will Beta only once we have release candidate as usual for our testers.

Thank you all for your continued support, we are getting really close to Cello EXP1 now


----------



## Ultraxenon

Great, looking forward to this


----------



## Rob Elliott

Looking forward to this cello update/expansion. As much as I love and use the violin - I just cannot seem to equally love this cello. To me the legato transitions feel unnatural and abrupt - thus lacking in emotive expression so important for the cello. Not 100% convinced of the 'tone' of this player/instrument but I bet with the expansion (as with the violin) - it should be better. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Abspirit

Hello everyone, here's the third movement ("Fall") of "The lament of the Wind", a chamber piece for 2 violins, cello and piano. I recorded it with the Bohemian Violin exp 1. 
You can also listen to the first movement ("Spring") in the track demo list of the Bohemian violin.
Chears
Adrien


----------



## chapbot

Rob Elliott said:


> Looking forward to this cello update/expansion. As much as I love and use the violin - I just cannot seem to equally love this cello. To me the legato transitions feel unnatural and abrupt - thus lacking in emotive expression so important for the cello. Not 100% convinced of the 'tone' of this player/instrument but I bet with the expansion (as with the violin) - it should be better. Really looking forward to it.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mac

Will Virharmonic hit their 2016/2017 estimate for the cello? (spoiler alert: it won't be 2016)


----------



## Ultraxenon

mac said:


> Will Virharmonic hit their 2016/2017 estimate for the cello? (spoiler alert: it won't be 2016)


Really hope so, it should be released in just a week or two


----------



## Virharmonic

mac said:


> Will Virharmonic hit their 2016/2017 estimate for the cello? (spoiler alert: it won't be 2016)



Hi Mac and anybody else eagerly awaiting the cello exp1 

I can say that we are hard at work to get it out. We also try to keep the scheduler as up to date as possible on our https://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=module/kbm/article&kbm_article_id=12 (blog) keeping you guys posted as much as possible about what is happening when we have concrete or important info. Of course that we want to release it asap, but it also has to come with all functions working as they should and to their best potential.

Aim is to beat or at least match the Violin Expansion 1 which isn't all that easy . At the moment we are going between Script and Sample tweaks to get it working the way we believe it can - like a realistic performer and quality is paramount for us. It is very close, but there are minor things which still need to be adjusted and tweaking one can break another, so I'm making sure that all of the crazy parts of the virtual performer work regardless which mood you are in. I can say that we are working around the clock and that we are talking weeks and not months, but if it will go to beta before Christmas (encoding schedule is getting very tight) or in very early January I can not guarantee, but I'm making sure that when you guys get the EXP1 Cello you will be as amazed with it's performance as you were with EXP1 for the violin. Trust me that neither of us wants to work through Christmas, but we will if needs be, to deliver the Expansion in it's best possible form.

As soon as we send Release candidate for Beta Encoding we will let you all know, post live play as usual, but at this point I don't have exact day.

Best Regards

Ondrej


----------



## clisma

Thanks for the update, Ondrej. The expansion to the Violin radically improved the behavior of the performer and made passages much easier to perform. If the same level is achievable on the Cello, then take your time getting it right. There is still nobody out there getting close to you. I’m happy to wait for that dynamic to be right.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I got this in my email box just now, and I'm posting it for those of you who aren't on the list.
If you've been thinking about the Cello, it might make sense to buy the first version of the cello soon, because it looks like the price is going to go up sometime in January. 
*
VirHarmonic End of year Update 2017*

So the time of the year has come, the time for looking back and reviewing what the year has brought. This year (2017) was the busiest year yet. It has brought about many innovations for our future development and also uncovered interesting facts about our development process. One of such was Ondrej’s first grey hair, which clearly proves that excessive time spent processing legatos is much worse for the body and the mind then excessive consumption of coffee, and nothing is worse then combining both. 

This year we have managed to record a total of 412 hours of material in our studios (which is roughly equal to 1.13 hours of recording every day of the year) and shows that our musicians (violinist, cellist, violist and a secret one) are crazy for working with us. We have also cut in excess of 130 thousand samples (most of these were cut and processed by Ondrej) which for those who are not initiated into the world of sampling, is roughly the amount of legatos that are required for early onset of madness. Not all of this has been released of course, but it won’t be long now, until we start seeing the fruits of this years labour. 

The Cello has been taking longer than we have hoped, even though it was our main priority, but as the above numbers show, we have worked tirelessly on the Bohemian Series (Violin EXP2, Cello EXP1, Viola including EXP1+ and a secret project). Considering the time ahead of us, before the year ends, we wouldn’t be able to run the Cello beta in an effective manner through the holiday season, as it would not be fair on the beta testers or our poor server guys and our programmer, but we will internally work through the days in between to make sure that the beta coming in early January, is polished and ready to be classed as a Release version within days of the Beta release. We understand the frustration of waiting (we feel the same way about delaying it as you feel about hearing of the delays), but thanks to your patience we are able to go beyond the original scope of the Bohemian Series and make sure that each individual release are fully fledged products with features that are unique to our series. 

The original plans set in 2015 have been nothing short of blown out of the water and the new scope of Bohemian Series is tens of thousands of samples larger than originally planned, with predictive scripting far more complex than the original concept, with new smart sample handling, to allow our libraries to have 50000+ samples in one loaded patch for a single instrument, which will make its appearance in EXP2 soon. This new scope also makes the series that much more awesome and realistic, while still incredibly easy to use. 

2018 will be a crazy year for us. We plan to release the Cello EXP1 in January. This will be followed by release of EXP2 for the Violin and Viola including EXP 1 in Q1 and Q2. These are preliminary schedules, but considering how much we have reworked our work-flow, we believe these to be highly possible and we will aim to pleasantly surprise you. We also have some freebies planned, one of which will be exclusive to our customers and is part of the secret project and we also plan to release EXP3 for the Violin and EXP2 for cello in the same year. This will finally conclude the initial expansion plan for the Violin, but it will by no means be the end of the development cycle, if people still feel that we can go further. 

As a whole team, myself (Alex), Ondrej and Jordi, would like to thank you for your continued support, kind words, suggestions, ideas and we would like to take this opportunity to wish you a Merry Christmas, Great Holiday season and a Happy New Year. We hope that 2018 brings you great things, good health and amazing, inspired music.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Also, anybody have a guess about what the "secret project" is? I wouldn't say no to a Bohemian Bass.


----------



## kgdrum

TigerTheFrog said:


> Also, anybody have a guess about what the "secret project" is? I wouldn't say no to a Bohemian Bass.


 
that's what I'm hoping it is.......


----------



## hendyb

Did someone from virharmonic ever mention what will be in violin exp 2 or 3?


----------



## LamaRose

hendyb said:


> Did someone from virharmonic ever mention what will be in violin exp 2 or 3?



I'm guessing different moods, and I'm hoping for "Richter" and maybe "Olafur."


----------



## Casiquire

Abspirit said:


> Hello everyone, here's the third movement ("Fall") of "The lament of the Wind", a chamber piece for 2 violins, cello and piano. I recorded it with the Bohemian Violin exp 1.
> You can also listen to the first movement ("Spring") in the track demo list of the Bohemian violin.
> Chears
> Adrien




This is really beautiful!


----------



## SergIVORY

LamaRose said:


> I'm guessing different moods, and I'm hoping for "Richter" and maybe "Olafur."


Sweet, but I vote for the "Celtic"mood )


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Are there more key switched articulations people are hoping for?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

LamaRose said:


> I'm guessing different moods, and I'm hoping for "Richter" and maybe "Olafur."



If you mean that by Richter, maybe it isnt too bad already. I thought there would be different bowings next - maybe sul ponticello / sul tasto etc.


----------



## constaneum

hendyb said:


> Did someone from virharmonic ever mention what will be in violin exp 2 or 3?



The original planned content for exp 2 has been partially placed under exp 1. Exp 2 perhaps might contain softer vibrato as the current is more towards molto vibrato which is kinda over expressive and limited to be used in certain writing. I'm not saying the current vibrato isn't good but was hoping there'll be more vibrato selections/choices to opt for. Different vibrato style for different writings. 

Besides this, perhaps an improved sustain (longer sustain before release) ?


----------



## LamaRose

constaneum said:


> The original planned content for exp 2 has been partially placed under exp 1. Exp 2 perhaps might contain softer vibrato as the current is more towards molto vibrato which is kinda over expressive and limited to be used in certain writing. I'm not saying the current vibrato isn't good but was hoping there'll be more vibrato selections/choices to opt for. Different vibrato style for different writings.
> 
> Besides this, perhaps an improved sustain (longer sustain before release) ?



This! And the mentioned sul tasto would be welcomed as well done the line.


----------



## stixman

Should be there by 2021


----------



## Virharmonic

constaneum said:


> The original planned content for exp 2 has been partially placed under exp 1. Exp 2 perhaps might contain softer vibrato as the current is more towards molto vibrato which is kinda over expressive and limited to be used in certain writing. I'm not saying the current vibrato isn't good but was hoping there'll be more vibrato selections/choices to opt for. Different vibrato style for different writings.
> 
> Besides this, perhaps an improved sustain (longer sustain before release) ?


At this point I can say that EXP two for the violin sits at 20k plus samples at the moment (Expected sample increase) - this number might go up or actually down if we see that not all are needed. We try to always have the adequate number of samples we need for desired results. It will contain more moods, Legatos will also get expanded and more bow types, so in the end EXP2 is basically as large as EXP1 in terms of how it changes the performer and at the same time we are working endlessly on a new way to stream samples which will make it's appearance in EXP2 to handle the large sample pool used in there . We will talk more about EXP2 once the EXP1 for the Cello is out in January.

Season Greetings to you all and thank you for your support. It drives us to make sure that each expansion is worth it and truly pushes the performer forward.


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi Guys and Girls,

We are finally here - the day we can show off the Cello and what we have been up to all this time. As usual with us, this is a live improvisation without any force keys/keyswitches or mood changes. Of course as with the EXP1 for the violin, we have moods in this version of the Cello too as well as a completely new GUI (which will make it's way to EXP2 of the violin and we will show it off more in the Overview at some point next week if beta goes well  ).



As you have probably noticed a lot has changed since version one. This expansion contains over 35 thousand new samples and effectively replaces the old Cello. In the end we have decided to change the Cellist to improve the library beyond it's original potential. This meant starting from scratch, but it delivers an instrument that fits our vision and delivers much richer timbre. Of course this expansion is free for all existing users . This technically means that you will now have 2 different cellos - the original base and the new Expanded version.

We are now off to prepare the Beta (which will start Tomorrow) and we will be contacting all beta testers on the beta team during Tomorrow. If you are on the Beta Team and you do not receive an email from us by the end of Tomorrow, please do not hesitate to drop us an email.

Thank you all for your patience and support and we look forward to hearing your thoughts 

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## resound

Sounds beautiful! Can't wait!


----------



## Rob Elliott

This sounds better. Although I am a BIG fan of your Violin (especially the last update on the vln) - your cello just has not 'inspired me' when using it. This REV 2 is better. Is there a 'emotive' one as well coming out with this update (as with the newest vln update)? I think this 'improv' one is nice (thanks for changing the player) but feels a little 'clinical' - which will for sure be useful with certain material - but I am often asked to provide VERY emotional cello performances (currently either using live players or maybe the Tina Guo sample library).

Thanks for keeping us updated on the cello.


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you Resound,



Rob Elliott said:


> This sounds better. Although I am a BIG fan of your Violin (especially the last update on the vln) - your cello just has not 'inspired me' when using it. This REV 2 is better. Is there a 'emotive' one as well coming out with this update (as with the newest vln update)? I think this 'improv' one is nice (thanks for changing the player) but feels a little 'clinical' - which will for sure be useful with certain material - but I am often asked to provide VERY emotional cello performances (currently either using live players or maybe the Tina Guo sample library).
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated on the cello.



Emotive mood is there as well  We will go through all the moods available in the Expansion 1 in our Overview, but basically this new version delivers the same flexibility as the Violin and offers in principle the same moods. I would say that the first (base version) of the Cello was a bit clinical and this was one of the reasons we have decided to go for a different cellist going forward on the expansions ( We really do listen to all the feedback we get and were even crazy enough to start from scratch ), as we want the Cello and violin to play well together which they do now in our opinion  . Of course we also have portamento if people prefer to have more slurs then improv provides, but improv mood is the one to sit in the middle. I hope that you have a lot of fun with it Rob once you get it into your hands  and thanks for your support.


----------



## storyteller

Very excited about this news today! Time for the chicken.


----------



## cadenzajon

I really love the warm timbre of the new cello -- and it's quite a bonus to have alongside the original (which I had no objections to) for even more options. Did you keep the extended high range on the new instrument still?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

"Putain c'est beau !", said my wife who didn't know what I was watching.

Well done !


----------



## Virharmonic

cadenzajon said:


> I really love the warm timbre of the new cello -- and it's quite a bonus to have alongside the original (which I had no objections to) for even more options. Did you keep the extended high range on the new instrument still?



Yep, All the old bows/articulations that were all the way to the High A are there, OnBow legatos end by the C5 below the highest A5 on our Blue range, so all notes above C5 (C#5 to A5) will be changing bows rather then playing on Bow and will use Arcs/MidArcs/Sustains or Dimins . We almost felt a bit sorry for our cellist recording the Base and EXP in one go, but luckily he lasted with us Sampling anything above C5 is borderline impossible hence we are one of the few crazy guys who push the cellist there, but it wouldn't sound very nice on slurred (on bow notes) and the cellist would probably strangle us, as that would most likely make his fingers bleed


----------



## Zhao Shen

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> 
> We are finally here - the day we can show off the Cello and what we have been up to all this time. As usual with us, this is a live improvisation without any force keys/keyswitches or mood changes. Of course as with the EXP1 for the violin, we have moods in this version of the Cello too as well as a completely new GUI (which will make it's way to EXP2 of the violin and we will show it off more in the Overview at some point next week if beta goes well  ).
> 
> 
> 
> As you have probably noticed a lot has changed since version one. This expansion contains over 35 thousand new samples and effectively replaces the old Cello. In the end we have decided to change the Cellist to improve the library beyond it's original potential. This meant starting from scratch, but it delivers an instrument that fits our vision and delivers much richer timbre. Of course this expansion is free for all existing users . This technically means that you will now have 2 different cellos - the original base and the new Expanded version.
> 
> We are now off to prepare the Beta (which will start Tomorrow) and we will be contacting all beta testers on the beta team during Tomorrow. If you are on the Beta Team and you do not receive an email from us by the end of Tomorrow, please do not hesitate to drop us an email.
> 
> Thank you all for your patience and support and we look forward to hearing your thoughts
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej




God *DAMN* that interface is gorgeous.


----------



## cadenzajon

Virharmonic said:


> Yep, All the old bows/articulations that were all the way to the High A are there


Awesome! With a little EQ I'll see if I can make a convincing viola out of it.


----------



## markleake

I love your violin, but never really felt the same about the cello and never bought it. Now listening to this, it sounds so much better. More demos please, especially of how it handles more emotive playing, and longer held notes.

Edit: Errmm... well, that didn't take much to convince me. I am now a proud owner. Looking forward to the update!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

that sounds simply amazing. The newly introduced Cellist is playing with much more vibrato, isn't he?


----------



## mojamusic

Exciting... Decisions, decisions


----------



## Virharmonic

Hello everybody,

So the Beta starts today - The emails are getting ready as I type this message and those who are on the beta list should have their invites in their email within the next 6 hours, so if you are on the beta list please keep an eye out. If you don't get an email by 6pm CET and you are on the beta list, please let us know.

Thank you for all the kind words everybody. We do this to create superb tools (hence the complete re-record) and of course for EXP2 we already have big plans (cellist is actually already working out the schedule with us right now as we want Cello to catch up the violin this year).
As many of you have noticed this new cellist is more lyrical in all terms possible. His vibrato is lyrical and his dynamics are more pronounced. This is something which is among the hardest things to capture, as when we do melodic "in momentum" sampling, we need to keep a very close eye on the performer to remain in the correct state of mind, else the samples can become less emotional (We have many tricks for this which we learned over the years :D). With our new Cellist, it was a pleasure to work with him. He lives for music and therefor the sampling was a lot of fun, even during some of the very long days and nights, so we very much look forward to working very closely with him to evolve him as a virtual performer. Also if any of you need a live cello player and like his style you can drop us an email and we can arrange a session with him 

There was an earlier question regarding Emotive - so this morning I've loaded up the Cello and played one of my favorite pieces on the cello and it was a lot of fun ( I very often play this during warm up on my violin), so I've captured it here. Settings are on Emotive and I forced Portamento on few transitions. I'm sure demos will come, but until then I'm happy to show of the library in a live setting while I work on improving the release candidate  It is with my keyboard skill warts and all, but it shows how well the library handles even my sloppy playing :D


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau




----------



## SergIVORY

This is just brilliant! The cello sounds enormously great. This is really worth the wait ) You, guys, are really the best! Looking forward to get my copy of this beautiful instrument 
Pozdrav našich českých bratrů z Běloruska!


----------



## EvilDragon

God damn you, Ondrej. Theme from Elfen Lied! Goosebumps indeed.


----------



## Vastman

Oh.... So.... Yummy!


----------



## lp59burst

I'm not a "_Beta_" tester - I'm more qualified to be an "_Omega_" tester...

Let me know if you need any of those...


----------



## constaneum

guess we'll be expecting the release in Feb? =)


----------



## Virharmonic

constaneum said:


> guess we'll be expecting the release in Feb? =)




Hi Costaneum.

The launch will happen this week, if UVI does the encoding in their usual fast turn around . We are openly excited for the release as the beta went really well and we were able to implement all the ideas and feedback of the beta testers as well as implement fixes to any minor bugs discovered, so the release version is even better then my original improvs. I will do a full overview video towards the end of this week with the final encoded version we get back from UVI.

Yesterday we have uploaded the release version for encoding and once we receive the encoded version back, we will begin the distribution to our users. We expect the distribution to begin between Wednesday to Friday depending on when we get the encoding back..

Thank you for all your support and patience. The launch will happen any day now

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## constaneum

Sweet. I can't wait test out


----------



## Virharmonic

We are finally here  (Got the encoding this morning, tested it with all crazy tests and we began the roll out). We are doing a Rolled out launch based on the Time of Ordering, so those who bought first will get their links first . Due to the number of customers of Bohemian Cello, our servers would not manage the load if everybody was downloading at the same time, but we expect to have distributed all of the links by no later then Sunday. If you still don't have an email by Sunday please check that you are subscribed to our newsletter ( we can only contact those who are subscribed) and login in to your Account at our website - By Sunday everybody will have the download links in their account regardless when they have placed their order.

The website will be updated over the weekend with all the new info  - Price will go up to 199 Euros at some point in February once we have added all the videos, demos ect...

Thank you all for your support and patience. Enjoy Expansion 1 and we are now straight to work on EXP 2 for the Violin and the Cello 

We will do an overview and at least couple tutorial videos in the next few days to help you get started on the new, more powerful GUI. We have also updated the whole manual to get you started until the videos are up, so please feel free to check them and in the mean time we hope you enjoy our All New Bohemian Cello Expansion 1


----------



## emasters

Thanks for the update. Running OS X Sierra here, and after downloading both the 48k and 96k versions, unable to un-archive the RAR files. Critical errors with 3 RAR apps, including UnRarX recommended on the Virharmonic web site. No download errors, so wondering what's up? Are other's able to unRAR ok on OS X, and if so, using what app?


----------



## resound

emasters said:


> Thanks for the update. Running OS X Sierra here, and after downloading both the 48k and 96k versions, unable to un-archive the RAR files. Critical errors with 3 RAR apps, including UnRarX recommended on the Virharmonic web site. No download errors, so wondering what's up? Are other's able to unRAR ok on OS X, and if so, using what app?


I was unable to unzip the RAR on Sierra, but luckily my slave is a PC and I was able to unzip it on the PC.


----------



## resound

This plays like a dream! Love it!


----------



## Virharmonic

emasters said:


> Thanks for the update. Running OS X Sierra here, and after downloading both the 48k and 96k versions, unable to un-archive the RAR files. Critical errors with 3 RAR apps, including UnRarX recommended on the Virharmonic web site. No download errors, so wondering what's up? Are other's able to unRAR ok on OS X, and if so, using what app?


Hi we are aware of some new issues with unpacking on Mac OSX - Users are reporting that the unarchiver and unrar X as not working. We have compressed the files as always before, but for some reason they are having issues. We are urgently investigating this issue. Thank you your understanding on this - we are also uploading uncompressed 48khz version to the server for you all, so those affected will be able to download the uncompressed version. Apologies for any issues guys and thank you for understanding


----------



## emasters

No worries -- was just wondering if it was something on my end. Very much appreciate your assistance investigating this.


----------



## ism

same OS X issue here


----------



## Rob Elliott

Is there really any reason to grab the 96khz version. I don't think my dog could hear the difference. (just theory - haven't really listened to both). Anyone who grabbed both care to chime in on 'hearable' difference.


----------



## Virharmonic

Can any users of OSX older or newer then Sierra Confirm that they are having issues? We have tried on Capitan and it seems to work on our end. In the mean time we are making a new upload compressed in Zip, so hopefully this will solve the issue, but we would still like to know what has caused the issue in the first place as it seems to unpack ok on PCs and the issues seems to be on Mac only, so your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Virharmonic

Rob Elliott said:


> Is there really any reason to grab the 96khz version. I don't think my dog could hear the difference. (just theory - haven't really listened to both). Anyone who grabbed both care to chime in on 'hearable' difference.


Main advantage is if you are working with live recordings at 96khz - it will not have to up sample your VI and thus save you on CPU. But if you are working mostly with VIs then there are CPU costs from down sampling in real time, so in fact we do not recommend the 96khz version if you don't need it for projects that are at 96khz upwards. Hope that helps.


----------



## ism

Virharmonic said:


> Can any users of OSX older or newer then Sierra Confirm that they are having issues? We have tried on Capitan and it seems to work on our end. In the mean time we are making a new upload compressed in Zip, so hopefully this will solve the issue, but we would still like to know what has caused the issue in the first place as it seems to unpack ok on PCs and the issues seems to be on Mac only, so your help will be appreciated.



Running the latest high sierra, and can't unzip having tried two utilities. Re-downloading now ...


----------



## Virharmonic

ism said:


> Running the latest high sierra, and can't unzip having tried two utilities. Re-downloading now ...


Thank you for keeping us posted. Please do not redownload. It isn't corrupted download. For some reason the files unpack ok on PC and as far as we can tell Sierra users are unable to unpack. We are waiting if users on Other versions of OSX have the same issue.

We are uploading replacements for all of you having issues. They will be available in about an hour.


----------



## Virharmonic

Ok We have identified the issue now thanks to help from EvilDragon - WinRar has changed it's default compression to RAR5 (used to be optional) which is sadly an issue on Mac OSX unpacking as it can do only up to RAR4 version (even though unarchiver claims to be able to do RAR5 it obviously has some problems). It can still be unpacked via terminal, but we would rather not go into how to do that, to avoid any issues that could arise from using terminals. We are uploading files packed in Zip this time around, so Mac or PC Users shouldn't have any issues unpacking them. We will keep you posted about our progress, but it won't be long before it is solved. Thank you all for understanding and apologies about the compression problems.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Thanks - cannot unpack on W7. Will wait for new links.


----------



## EvilDragon

Rob Elliott said:


> Thanks - cannot unpack on W7



Get latest version of WinRAR, it should work...


----------



## Virharmonic

Rob Elliott said:


> Thanks - cannot unpack on W7. Will wait for new links.



As ED said - Newest WinRar will unpack the old version as well, but we are also uploading an alternative version in case you do not wish to use WinRar. It will be uploaded in few minutes and we will update the link for 48khz in your account once it is done. The 96Khz will take longer to be uploaded, but will be up tonight and links will be updated to all of those who have already been invited to download. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Virharmonic

New link is up. If you guys log in you will be able to see it available - It says that it is Mac and PC link. We are still uploading the 96khz version, but that will take around 4 hours due to it's large size and also because the server is under strain from downloading users. Once more thank you for your patience.


----------



## Rob Elliott

EvilDragon said:


> Get latest version of WinRAR, it should work...


Just installed WinRAR 5.5 and still get error message on unpacking. ?? Also just unpacked (successfully) another rar file. :( I guess I'll have to be patient and wait for new links.


EDIT: noticed the rar was less then the advertised 4.48 gb. Downloading again. (strange as windows reported a successful download.) Oh well.


----------



## Virharmonic

Rob Elliott said:


> Just installed WinRAR 5.5 and still get error message on unpacking. ??


Probably corrupted download (is the size around 4.89gb for the rar file? ) . I would recommend that you redownload the new version (with Mac and PC link in the name) If the download completes without an issue, it should unpack ok as well. Hope this solves the unpacking issues Rob and sorry about the trouble.

EDIT : All the Files have now been replaced - including the 96kHz, so both versions will now unpack without an issue on Windows or Mac. Thank you for your your patience while we were working on solution to this unpacking issue.


----------



## ism

Ok! The zip version works fine. 

First impressions: *Absolutely* stunning.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Wow - I guess i don't use Falcon often enough. Cello will not load all the way (99% and then hangs) me thinks I need the 1.4 update from Oct. Trying now.


----------



## Rob Elliott

all working now. Bummer - I can't horse around with it - have to run to a meeting but in three notes I FELL IN LOVE. Wow - what an upgrade. New player and control/gui is next gen level. Congrats to you all.


----------



## ceemusic

Downloaded, installed 48khz version w/o issue..launched,tested for 30 sec., sounded very nice, now off to test more.. congrats on this release..
(BTW FF Quantum doesn't support downthemall.)


----------



## playz123

ceemusic said:


> (BTW FF Quantum doesn't support downthemall.)


Yes, and that's been that way for quite awhile now. Used to use it regularly, but will try FOLX sometime. But I digress. 
What an amazing product this is. The download was successful and fast, and the sound is outstanding. Been playing with the cello and a single piano for over an hour now and am loving what i'm hearing. Congratulations Ondrej et.al. on a job well done. Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## gregh

started download now - hopefully will be able to get the whole file without the net going down. Currently an estimated 12 hours to download the 48khz version

edit: oops that's gone to 20 hours


----------



## D Halgren

What is the Lasting-bow articulation?


----------



## synergy543

Wow! I can't find words to accurately describe how immensely impressed I am. This is amazingly expressive!

A few questions/requests...

1) When you hit the staccato very strongly on a low string, I wish there were a way to sustain this sounds longer. Something like the staccatto and marcato combined. Is there a way to use the two articulations together? I wish I could hold both keyswitches down and get both articulations together. This would be really cool.

2) I wish there were richochet articulation. Any chance of adding this?

3) I wish when I switch to chords (for double-stops) I could also switch to Czardas mood as that's stronger and more appropriate for double-stops. Yet, these two keyswitches are on opposite ends of the keyboard. Is there any way to link the two together?

I'm still reading the fine manual so pardon me if I haven't read something yet. Still, the amount of expressive possibilities with this instrument are begging for a live demonstration walkthrough showing all that can be done. Any chance of this? I'd love to learn more.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

gregh said:


> started download now - hopefully will be able to get the whole file without the net going down. Currently an estimated 12 hours to download the 48khz version
> 
> edit: oops that's gone to 20 hours



Hi Gregh, Downloads are dependent on your location from the server and also our server load. Server load seems to be holding quite well so far, but a node on a way to your location (from our server) could be blocked. If you get persisting problems downloading please drop us an email and we will get you sorted 




D Halgren said:


> What is the Lasting-bow articulation?


Lasting bow is an experimental feature until Expansion 2 comes out - if forced prior to the onbow legato interval it will morph the ending legato into longer bow adding up to 6 seconds of bow to your onbow legato. This feature is experimental and there can be some color change on the note as legatos are sampled in a rather complex manner to offer the life like behavior. In EXP2 this feature will be made redundant by the way we plan to handle these things, but it is an effective stop gap measure until EXP2 comes out for the occasional long bow after onbow transition. I will add it to the manual as this feature was added during Beta and was missed from the manual.



synergy543 said:


> Wow! I can't find words to accurately describe how immensely impressed I am. This is amazingly expressive!
> 
> A few questions/requests...
> 
> 1) When you hit the staccato very strongly on a low string, I wish there were a way to sustain this sounds longer. Something like the staccatto and marcato combined. Is there a way to use the two articulations together? I wish I could hold both keyswitches down and get both articulations together. This would be really cool.
> 
> 2) I wish there were richochet articulation. Any chance of adding this?
> 
> 3) I wish when I switch to chords (for double-stops) I could also switch to Czardas mood as that's stronger and more appropriate for double-stops. Yet, these two keyswitches are on opposite ends of the keyboard. Is there any way to link the two together?



Thanks Halgren for the kind words  and ideas 

1 - Marcatos are the best natural Alternative to Staccs with a sustaining note. Stacking samples can produce unnatural sounds which is what we try to avoid, but we can investigate giving more bow types in this regard.

2- Yep coming in future EXPs 

3 - You can change the Keyswitch assignments to your liking. IE feel free to assign Chords right next to Czardas if you want or move Czardas next to chords. The engine will automatically swap the keyswitches around with what ever keyswitch you choose to amend. Click on the Note on the GUI for that articulation and you can choose a new forcekey. Keep in mind that Each mood can have unique forcekey layout, so if you want the Chords to be same on Czardas as on other moods, make sure to change these assigns for each mood. We will do a detailed overview on GUI applications in the coming videos as the new GUI is significantly more powerful then the old one, but with freedom comes slight complexity, so the tutorial will offer example applications.

Thank you everybody for your kind words. We are really happy that you are enjoying the EXP1 and we will get the videos out as soon as, so you can reference the new features there


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Has this been released yet? It doesn't appear so on the website??


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Has this been released yet? It doesn't appear so on the website??



We are doing a staggered launch to avoid server crashes - those that are subscribed to our newsletter and own the cello are receiving emails informing them of the links being ready in their account. Everybody will have their links in their accounts by Sunday. The website will be updated over the weekend to reflect the new content as trying to change our website info during heavy traffic could result in unpleasant results :D


----------



## emasters

Yeah -- really slow here, to. Fast connectivity on my end, but clearly the server is overwhelmed. A thought for VH -- how about seeding a bit torrent (since this library is copied protected via iLock)? Propellerheads does this for their larger downloads, and it works great. Fast, off-loads the main server, and is really easy to manage. Just a thought....


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Wow, I was blessed. Got the entire 48K file in just 12 minutes. I started with Chrome and it failed. The suggested Firefox DL manager, which I used to use years ago, does not work with Firefox Quantum, but FFQ is blazing fast at loading web pages, so no going back for one download. So tried another DL manager compatible with FFQ and it crashed upon start. So I just tried plain old FFQ and 12 minutes and I was home. It is an awesome product Virharmonic and it is muy way fun to play. You guys were most excellent library makers years ago when you first started with the choirs but now you are even better. How is that even possible? I am proud to be a customer and supporter.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> We are doing a staggered launch to avoid server crashes - those that are subscribed to our newsletter and own the cello are receiving emails informing them of the links being ready in their account. Everybody will have their links in their accounts by Sunday. The website will be updated over the weekend to reflect the new content as trying to change our website info during heavy traffic could result in unpleasant results :D


Cheers - will there be an introductory price for the expansion like there was for the Violin exp 1


----------



## Virharmonic

emasters said:


> Yeah -- really slow here, to. Fast connectivity on my end, but clearly the server is overwhelmed. A thought for VH -- how about seeding a bit torrent (since this library is copied protected via iLock)? Propellerheads does this for their larger downloads, and it works great. Fast, off-loads the main server, and is really easy to manage. Just a thought....




Download speed is affected by many aspects as sadly the connections are not direct due to the way internet works as Alex mentioned above. Our servers at the moment are managing fine. Some users downloading in minutes as mentioned by some, but if there is a traffic block between your location and our server, the speeds can struggle, but this is out of our control. If you experience persistent issues downloading please email us and we will get you an alternative download link within 24hours (they are being created now).




SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Cheers - will there be an introductory price for the expansion like there was for the Violin exp 1



In terms of intro price. Like with the violin we are leaving the current price until all the videos are up, demos uploaded ect. The price will go up to 199 euros during February.


----------



## emasters

Virharmonic said:


> If you experience persistent issues downloading please email us and we will get you an alternative download link within 24hours (they are being created now).


 
Thanks -- really do appreciate your effort working through this. I have 200 MBit service, here - but the downloads are crawling along (7 hours). What makes it tough is the download doesn't restart where it left off when it stops part way through. I'll email you.


----------



## gregh

thanks - I'm in Australia where it is entirely Australia's fault the net is slow.


----------



## gregh

and it just died  Will email you and organise something else - no drama, I thought it very unlikely a file that large could be downloaded here


----------



## resound

Already downloaded and using this in a project


----------



## ism

This really is an extraordinary instrument. And very, very different from the first "version" - in fact a completely different, sound, instrument, performance. I suppose there's various technical senses that this "expands" or "replaces" the first version. But there's another sense where this is simply a completely new instrument, which I would use for completely different things, and which complements, but in no way replaces there previous version. It seems to have been renamed 'legacy' in the downloads section, but I hope it remains as a first class companion instrument in the library, for I would really hate to loose it, even with this extraordinary and unexpected ( very different) new instrument. 


A quick question - compared to the original, the exp1 arcs/bowings seem quite a bit shorter, and they're quite dynamic arcs, so the looping (rebowing) can be quite jarring on a held note if its not what you're expecting. Even the sustains loop/rebow after roughly ~2 seconds, which is about half the length of the sustains on the original. And I particularly *love* the long textured sustains on the original, especially the pp dynamic in version 1.

So just wondering if there are any suggestions on how to end a phrase with a long note without the 
(kind of jarring in some contexts) rebowing every couple of seconds. 

One technique would be to switch to dimenendo (~5s). Wondering if there are others. This sounds like what "lasting bow" might do (as per above comment), but I don't notice any effect from holding this keyswitch.

On a related note, the 4 different speeds of slur legato are stunning. But so far as I've discovered, the virtual performers, seem to loop short arcs who you insert a longer note is held in he middle of a phrase. Any suggestions on how to insert a longer note into a slur legato phrase? Is this something that necessarily requires a key switch?


Ondrej et al : congratulations and an amazing work of craftsmanship and innovation. I'm truly in awe here.


----------



## TGV

MacOS download worked fine for the 48kHz. I unpacked it and played a bit: it sounds fantastic. Even the trills sound convincing.


----------



## Virharmonic

gregh said:


> thanks - I'm in Australia where it is entirely Australia's fault the net is slow.



Hi Gregh,

Alex will be in touch with Alternative Download links - we are making them right now, so once they are ready we will email those having issues of how else to download it.



ism said:


> This really is an extraordinary instrument. And very, very different from the first "version" - in fact a completely different, sound, instrument, performance. I suppose there's various technical senses that this "expands" or "replaces" the first version. But there's another sense where this is simply a completely new instrument, which I would use for completely different things, and which complements, but in no way replaces there previous version. It seems to have been renamed 'legacy' in the downloads section, but I hope it remains as a first class companion instrument in the library, for I would really hate to loose it, even with this extraordinary and unexpected ( very different) new instrument.
> 
> 
> A quick question - compared to the original, the exp1 arcs/bowings seem quite a bit shorter, and they're quite dynamic arcs, so the looping (rebowing) can be quite jarring on a held note if its not what you're expecting. Even the sustains loop/rebow after roughly ~2 seconds, which is about half the length of the sustains on the original. And I particularly *love* the long textured sustains on the original, especially the pp dynamic in version 1.
> 
> So just wondering if there are any suggestions on how to end a phrase with a long note without the
> (kind of jarring in some contexts) rebowing every couple of seconds.
> 
> One technique would be to switch to dimenendo (~5s). Wondering if there are others. This sounds like what "lasting bow" might do (as per above comment), but I don't notice any effect from holding this keyswitch.
> 
> On a related note, the 4 different speeds of slur legato are stunning. But so far as I've discovered, the virtual performers, seem to loop short arcs who you insert a longer note is held in he middle of a phrase. Any suggestions on how to insert a longer note into a slur legato phrase? Is this something that necessarily requires a key switch?
> 
> 
> Ondrej et al : congratulations and an amazing work of craftsmanship and innovation. I'm truly in awe here.



Hi Ism,

Thank you for the kind words. You are correct that the expanded version is effectively a new cellist as we wanted the timbre and performance to be in line with the Violin. We call the old (original version) Legacy as to avoid confusion for those who will buy later once all the new demos are sent to us and the videos are all replaced. We have made sure that the 2 UFS files can co-exist in the same folder, so you can still use both instruments together 

Bow Change - Autobowing can be switched off - It is the button above the rebow that turns it off. It will give you longer Mid Arcs, Arcs, sustains and the on bow legatos will give you their true length unless you force Lasting Bow prior to the transition you wish to have long bow end with a slur transition. I will make sure to cover this in the overview  as Original version didn't have autobowing or any onbow legatos in general. We leave it on by default as it keeps the momentum of the bow in about the right speed, but it can be turned off. I hope to get the Overview video done today (depending on the amount of support we will be required to do today, but it will come out today or tomorrow)


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Virharmonic said:


> Alex will be in touch with Alternative Download links - we are making them right now, so once they are ready we will email those having issues of how else to download it.


Congrats on a completely new and powerful project-which really stands up to the violin!!!!
now.....Where is the viola?????


----------



## Rob Elliott

amorphosynthesis said:


> Congrats on a completely new and powerful project-which really stands up to the violin!!!!
> now.....Where is the viola?????


hmmmm - NOW I really want a QUARTET as well.


----------



## ism

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Gregh,
> ..Bow Change - Autobowing can be switched off - It is the button above the rebow that turns it off. It will give you longer Mid Arcs, Arcs, sustains and the on bow legatos will give you their true length unless you force Lasting Bow prior to the transition you wish to have long bow end with a slur transition. I will make sure to cover this in the overview  as Original version didn't have autobowing or any onbow legatos in general. We leave it on by default as it keeps the momentum of the bow in about the right speed, but it can be turned off. I hope to get the Overview video done today (depending on the amount of support we will be required to do today, but it will come out today or tomorrow)




Thanks - it makes so much more sense now! Still puzzled by auto bowing - the manual talks about rebowing at the end of the note, but I'm not sure how this makes sense with, for instance, the sustains ... but will wait for the video.

Such a great instrument. And the more I play it and puzzle over it, the more I realized I've barely scatted the surface.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Gregh,
> 
> Alex will be in touch with Alternative Download links - we are making them right now, so once they are ready we will email those having issues of how else to download it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ism,
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. You are correct that the expanded version is effectively a new cellist as we wanted the timbre and performance to be in line with the Violin. We call the old (original version) Legacy as to avoid confusion for those who will buy later once all the new demos are sent to us and the videos are all replaced. We have made sure that the 2 UFS files can co-exist in the same folder, so you can still use both instruments together
> 
> Bow Change - Autobowing can be switched off - It is the button above the rebow that turns it off. It will give you longer Mid Arcs, Arcs, sustains and the on bow legatos will give you their true length unless you force Lasting Bow prior to the transition you wish to have long bow end with a slur transition. I will make sure to cover this in the overview  as Original version didn't have autobowing or any onbow legatos in general. We leave it on by default as it keeps the momentum of the bow in about the right speed, but it can be turned off. I hope to get the Overview video done today (depending on the amount of support we will be required to do today, but it will come out today or tomorrow)



Don’t listen to those ungratefuls in the posts above.  Thanks for all your hard work!! Please take some time off before you start anything else and be with your family. Just because composers don’t have a life outside of music, doesn’t mean developers have to follow. Your wife and kids miss you I’m sure. Thanks again for getting this seemingly impossible task done! Considering you rerecorded and reprogrammed everything, I think people should give you a break.


----------



## wbacer

Tried downloading the 48k version last night. It said the download would the 20 hours but stopped after an hour. This morning I tried again and it downloaded in 18 minutes without a hitch. It appears that the download issues have been resolved. Great work, the Cello sounds amazing.


----------



## storyteller

Gotta say to @Virharmonic... This.Is.Stunning.  Great job!


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you for all the kind words. We are really happy that you are enjoying the new Cello with all it's cool features. We have now updated the website and also added this Overview that should help you in your exploration of the cellist .

We are doing more tutorials this time around - Excluding the Overview which is now up, we will do 3 tutorials for this new iteration of our Soul Capture series - 1st will be on GUI ( it is lot less playing and lot more talking and showing how to do things, which actually takes a lot more time then just playing on the instruments - one day we might publish outtakes of the silly things I say when making videos :D ) and how to control it effectively and how to create your own presets that you can load into your Cellos without reloading the instrument  (Manual already describes how this works, but the video should make it even simpler and actually show it in action). Second will be on Legatos and their variety and last will be purely on forcing different behaviors on.

Final download push has been made, so you all have the download links in your Accounts now. The promo price of 149 will stay until we have uploaded all the videos and added demos. This will happen at some point in February.

Overview - Showing core functions and in general describing what the library packs


----------



## gregh

Got it now from the alternate link you emailed me, thanks so much for that. 2 and a half hours, seamless.


----------



## constaneum

anyone facing extremely slow download speed ? I'm getting the following speed of less than 60KB/s.  I don't have problem downloading other people's product which can go up to 1MB/s but this is indeed snail speed.


----------



## ism

Here's a few (very preliminary) thoughts on the "performability" of Cello Exp 1.

I think it's important to distinguish between "performability" and "playability", since the word "playable" is in danger of becoming a marketing buzzword which risks degrading into meaning "playable-like-a-piano-out-of-the-box-without-any-particular-thought-or-effort.". Which is not necessarily the same thing as "performabililty" at all.

The new Cello certain has plenty of "playability" out of the box, and its great. But where I really love it is in the depth and subtlties that you can bring to a performance I've been having great fun learning how to craft and perfom phrases on this instrument. But it's a great deal more complex that the origional version, and there's been a few things to unlearn as well as to learn.


First off, I do find 2-octaves of keyswitches on either end of the keyboard a bit daunting. So I though I'd try to reign in some of this complexity and condense the keyswitches into a single octave with the hopes of distilling some of the essence of the performability of the instrument in the process.

(I should add that I've working from a 66 key keyboard, so condensing the keyswitches is a pragmatic necessity).

There are surely lots ways to do this. But here's what I've come up with:


1. --- basic phrase shape


First, I've collected the essential keyswitches - the ones that you want most readily at hand when composing and shaping a phrase.

C0 - rebow
C#0 - portamento
D0 - Dimenuendo
D#0 - lasting bow

I also like to set the mod wheel to control volume to further shape the dynamics, so it's nice to have these right next to the mod wheel.

--- 2. crafting on-bow nuaces

Next, I've found that I just can't do without the the keyswitches controlling the on-bow legato, so we keep:

F0 - bow whole
F#0 - bow half
G0 - bow quarter

I'll also note that I find it convenient to have the "lasting bow" keyswitch close by (at D#0)

This is probably my favorite part of the new cello. I'm completely in awe at the of nuances that flow from these articulations.

--- 3. Short notes

G#0 - marcato
A0 - staccato
A#0 - spicato
B0 - pizz

The only notable thing here is that while marcato is technically a bowing, there are times when marcato is more of a "short-note legato" and conceptully, in such contexts, closer to a staccato that to other bowings. And so in practice I find it useful to have it next to the staccato keyswitch.

4. --- main phrase arcs / the performers

As important as the keyswitches that we include in this octave are those left out.

The easiest omission is the "trills/run" - it seems to me that the scripting is extremely good at anticipating when to use this, so I don't see anything being lost in this omission.

But more significantly, there are three remaining bowings ("Arcs"/"Short arcs"/"Sustain"), but only one available key within our single octave of keyswitches. In the original version I would use these keyswitches a lot, and would not have been willing to sacrifice them...

... however, with exp1 we have these three virtual performers, each of which makes stylistic choices around the bowings at the start of the phrase, and at rebowing points (ie when you release a key before playing the next one).

And since we only have one keyswitch (E0) left in our octave, we can make the most of it by doing this:

- select "Improv" and set E0 to "Czardas"
- select "Czardas" and set E0 to "Emotive"
- select "Emotive" and set E0 to "Improv"
- reproduce all of the above keyswitches for each of the selected performance styles.

So our final keyswitch, in effect, becomes:

E0 - cycle between "Improv", "Czardas" and "Improv" performance styles.

(There are further possible refinements here. For instance in the "Czardas" style, I've swapped out 'F0 - bow whole" for "F0 - sustain", while keeping it the same on "Emotive" and "Improv". The idea being that the whole node on-bow is a nuance more useful in emotive playing, and if I want to flatten a part of a "Czardas" phrase, maybe it would more useful to be able to force a sustain instead. But this is a just an early speculation.)


Whether this is actually the best way to distill the instrument performabilty is surely a matter of opinion (and critique is welcome). But Ido feel that this setup has helped me at least focus on understanding the how to approach performing it.

So let me try to summarize what's behind this choice of keyswitches. :



C0-D#0 (rebow/port/dim/lasting bow): These are the essential tools in shaping the phrase. Things that the "virtual performer" of the scripting can't possibly know. They're can also be set next to the mod wheel to facilitate using them while further crafting the dynamics.

E0 (Cycle between virtual performers) : Implicit in this choice - and the omission of "Arc", "Mid Arcs" and "Sustain" - is that I'm quite content with stylistic choices of the 3 virtual performs as they choose the main arcs. The ability to easily switch between performers makes up for the loss of finely control the basic arcs. Of course you can still add arc keyswitches to a distance octave of keyswitches, but the point is that we're distilling the performability into a single octave of keyswitches, so there's perhaps even bennefit in their omission.

F0-G0 (on-bow legatos). The importance of these is that even though the virtual performers are quite good at selecting these, there is such a wealth of nuance in these articulations that I feel it is very often very worth the effort of taking over fine control over the on-bow legatos.

G#0-B0 - short notes (including marcato as an "honorary short note")


-- basic phrase shape
C0 - rebow 
C#0 - portamento
D0 - Dimenuendo
D#0 - lasting bow
--- main arc perfomance (left to the virtual performer)
E0 - cycle between "Improv", "Czardas" and "Improv" performance styles.
--- on bow nuances
F0 - bow whole
F#0 - bow half
G0 - bow quarter
-- short notes
G#0 - marcato
A0 - stacc
A#0 - spic
B0 - pizz



I'd love to hear other ideas, maybe once the walkingthough videos are out this would merit a seperate thread.


----------



## Sami

Dear @Virharmonic Team,

you have created a masterpiece.

That is my review of this instrument. I have thrown out all the other celli I used because of how beautiful and playable this is.

My only wish: A Logic articulation set for the new cello.


----------



## Casiquire

I made a post earlier about some of the transitions sounding rough in the original version, but with this update I have to say I'm not hearing that anymore. Maybe it's all in my head but overall the new version really does sound fantastic. Great work!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Great instrument. Hey - could be just me but dipping at 2.9 hz and 4khz seems to make it a bit warmer, smoother. Others finding alternate eq curves helpful? What are the Verbs for THIS instrument you MOST like (liking Fab Filter's). Key for me that it remain organic and not swimming in verb. Thanks for any suggestions / ideas in this regard.


----------



## Sami

Pro R is never the wrong answer but the new Logic Reverb is pretty sweet as well. Good old space designer with some bespoke Ernest Cholakis IRs works extremely well too, although the IRs weren’t designed specifically for the instrument


----------



## Rob Elliott

Sami said:


> Pro R is never the wrong answer but the new Logic Reverb is pretty sweet as well. Good old space designer with some bespoke Ernest Cholakis IRs works extremely well too, although the IRs weren’t designed specifically for the instrument


Yea - the pro R for me doesn't constantly remind me I have 'verb on an instrument'. For libraries like this and CSS - less is more.

How about eq curves - finding the need? If so what is working best?


----------



## jneebz

Pretty much the worst download experience I've ever had. 3 attempts with no results and connection speed around 300Kb/s. PLEASE do something about your servers. Can't even connect now.


----------



## D Halgren

jneebz said:


> Pretty much the worst download experience I've ever had. 3 attempts with no results and connection speed around 300Kb/s. PLEASE do something about your servers. Can't even connect now.


I downloaded two days ago, no problem. I'm in Portland too. Not sure if it makes a difference, and probably doesn't make you feel any better, but just information.


----------



## rnappi

jneebz said:


> Pretty much the worst download experience I've ever had. 3 attempts with no results and connection speed around 300Kb/s. PLEASE do something about your servers. Can't even connect now.



I'm on MAC 10.12.6 and was having the same problem using Firefox. I switched to Safari and everything went ok. Maybe coincidence, maybe not??


----------



## ceemusic

Rob Elliott said:


> Great instrument. Hey - could be just me but dipping at 2.9 hz and 4khz seems to make it a bit warmer, smoother. Others finding alternate eq curves helpful? What are the Verbs for THIS instrument you MOST like (liking Fab Filter's). Key for me that it remain organic and not swimming in verb. Thanks for any suggestions / ideas in this regard.



You might try a pre-amp emu to smooth or de-essers such as FF, EIOSIS 2 or similar. I've been trying the new Scheps Omni channel strip with it too, which has the D2 (a dual de-esser) I'll use that for gently taming problem freqs. along with one of the comps with a small bit of reduction. The strip does have a pre-amp too, that works great for certain instruments or situations. The eq is o.k. & imo best used for cuts ( Acustica / Nebula eq's still my preference)

Low cpu though, I got as part of the Mercury bundle but the intro offer is around $38.00..
The cello sounds very nice as is, just needs a bit of tweaking to help it sit a better in mixes.


----------



## constaneum

Beautiful update indeed. been playing with it for hours and it's very inspiring in coming out music.


----------



## jneebz

rnappi said:


> I'm on MAC 10.12.6 and was having the same problem using Firefox. I switched to Safari and everything went ok. Maybe coincidence, maybe not??


Ah good advice, I will try to switch browsers...thanks!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Definitely picking this up. Love the GUI/Photo. Also the gentleman going through through the video seems really lovely!


----------



## kgdrum

Hi
I downloaded the latest 48k file via Chrome,I'm on a Mac.......
It's named Bohemian Cello EXP1 48Khz.zip
(I'm more familiar w/ rar)
I double clicked on the zip file and it unpacked and is now named Bohemian Cello EXP1 48.....zip.cpgz

shouldn't this be a uvim file?
I never saw a choice for Win vs Mac and Falcon doesn't see this as a Soundbank I can import.

*edit*
I saw online I should right click and open via Archive Utility,i did this and no other file opens.
*I saw you can also open in Terminal which I'd really like to avoid.......*
Is the download corrupt,should I just trash this and download again?


Suggestions,insight and a possible solution would be most appreciated.
TIA

KG


----------



## jneebz

Had to follow up after my grumpy download post 
Wow, what an amazing VI...so much bite and dynamics and life....can't wait to get this into my productions. Thanks @Virharmonic for all your work and generous upgrade! No hard feelings regarding the download


----------



## kgdrum

FGBR said:


> i Had the same issue, but then tried unzipping it using keka and all was well.





thanks I already straightened out it worked when I used Unarchiver.

@ Virharmonic WOW what nice update this really sounds great and is really playable!


----------



## Martini Hill

After a few failed downloads the past two days, my download was finally a success! Using Safari. So looking forward to installing today! Yayyy! Also...love the new gui! Yes...please change the Violin to this gui soon!


----------



## mac

I'm wondering, has anyone tested the 24bit and 16bit versions side-by-side, and if so, could you actually notice a difference?


----------



## EvilDragon

Sure, in CPU usage.


----------



## Virharmonic

mac said:


> I'm wondering, has anyone tested the 24bit and 16bit versions side-by-side, and if so, could you actually notice a difference?


The main audible difference to some will be in the kHz difference rather than in the bit rate, but if your project is set to 44.1 or 48 kHz you won't get to hear this subtle difference (I would probably define it as "subtly more defined") as you are effectively down sampling to the sample rate of the project - which will be most noticeable on CPU Usage and will give you 0 benefit in audio. That is why we offer both versions. The 96 kHz version is however great for projects that are actually captured at 96 kHz (for example recordings of real musicians in a studio at this sample rate) - firstly you will get to save on CPU as your pc won't have to up sample, but secondly you will get slightly more definition to the sound which is great if the rest of your track is made with live recordings at the same sample rate. Hope that helps.

Thank you everybody for the kind words and support. We can't wait to hear what you do with the expanded cello. In the mean time we will do the first in our tutorial series - GUI advanced user Guide this week.


----------



## mac

That's interesting, so if my project is set to 44.1, would a 48khz library place extra stress on my cpu?


----------



## Virharmonic

Rob Elliott said:


> Great instrument. Hey - could be just me but dipping at 2.9 hz and 4khz seems to make it a bit warmer, smoother. Others finding alternate eq curves helpful? What are the Verbs for THIS instrument you MOST like (liking Fab Filter's). Key for me that it remain organic and not swimming in verb. Thanks for any suggestions / ideas in this regard.



Hi Rob,

It depends if you want the instrument to pop out of the mix and stand out or you would rather prefer it to sink into the mix so to speak. If you want it to sit more with the orchestra as a first chair rather then a soloistic performance then mellowing it down by suppressing cello resonances at frequencies 2.5 (not overly wide) and 4khz will get you half way there and will result in a more suppressed sound /less resonant sound. You can also add a bit of position to it by using LP filters in combination with Reverb - ie by placing it. Ie cello will sound more distant if you suppress the frequencies from 3.5k onward and reverb can further enhance this placement if set correctly without the need to make it drowned in it. On the question of Reverb - In terms of Reverb - I'm a big fan of Valhalla and SPAT (much more then just a reverb  as that one is also absolutely amazing for general placement setups or even when you are doing audio for games or other projects where you need to use predictably placed recordings)

However if you want the solo to stand out, slight gentle boost to the mid frequencies could give you the strong mids some are looking for and slightly suppressing at around 240hz and 1k or so will give you more definition which will come in handy when you are making the cello shine - I would probably even consider slightly boosting at 6k+ range all the way till the end as it will give you more "shine"/air.

EQ is very subjective and every musician/composer/sound engineer likes their instruments to be processed differently, so we leave them as raw/true to the original capture as possible and allow you guys to create your preferred setups - It is always easier to remove resonances then to add them 



mac said:


> That's interesting, so if my project is set to 44.1, would a 48khz library place extra stress on my cpu?



Not in a noticeable manner - some VIs today are 44.1, some are 48 kHz and some are 16 bit and some 24 bit , some are even 96kHz if meant to be future proof and used in specific setups (projects captured in 96khz taking the benefit card here) like we are, but the strain between 44.1 and 48 kHz is not noticeable as far as we can tell. IE you won't notice the CPU difference. Almost everybody is most likely using a combination of those sample rates sample libraries in their projects.


----------



## HiEnergy

I'll also download the Cello Expansion 1 later.
Thanks a lot to Virharmonic!


----------



## Jaybee

Just downloaded and wow!, that's impressive work @Virharmonic - lovely to play right out of the box - take a bow!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Just saying to a friend. OH VIOLA!!!!!!!. (and while you are at it a '2nd vln') - would be a VERY 'lively' quartet.


----------



## constaneum

Rob Elliott said:


> Just saying to a friend. OH VIOLA!!!!!!!. (and while you are at it a '2nd vln') - would be a VERY 'lively' quartet.



2nd violin? ever consider that ? lol


----------



## constaneum

Trying out the Bohemian Cello update. Really loving the new update


----------



## EvilDragon

Really very good, was a joy listening to it. Thanks!


----------



## constaneum

Thanks. in this piece, was trying to showcase the sound from low to high range notes as well as performance playability in terms of doing runs and trills. Might not be the best effort but i have to say the playability in this update is really awesome.


----------



## Virharmonic

Lovely track Constaneum, thank you for sharing. It is very nice to log in and listen to music.

We are preparing the Cello GUI tutorial to go live tomorrow . We are trying to make these as concise and to a point as possible (which means a lot of retakes of me going off topic  or random stomach rumbles :D We could probably make our very own Humble Stomach Rumble Library ) , so they are not any longer then they have to be, but at the same time give you useful tips/ideas. By the beginning of next week we will be updating the demo track list and hopefully get the last 2 tutorials out as fast as possible


----------



## constaneum

Thanks.


----------



## markleake

@constaneum. A wonderful track. Thanks for posting it for us.


----------



## Virharmonic

Hello Everybody,

While we are waiting for the GUI tutorial (which is in video editing) I wrote a quick piece with the Bohemian Cello. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Virharmonic

And the GUI Tutorial is now uploaded. We have tried to make it as concise and as to a point as possible, but it is slightly different to how we made videos in the past, so please let us know if this style of tutorial is going to work for you. As with everything we do, we are always happy to hear your thoughts and ideas


----------



## mac

In the downloads area, is there any reason to download exp1 + the original? I'm assuming they both sound and work slightly differently, similar to the violin? I actually prefer the original violin content in some ways due to the lower latency.


----------



## Virharmonic

mac said:


> In the downloads area, is there any reason to download exp1 + the original? I'm assuming they both sound and work slightly differently, similar to the violin? I actually prefer the original violin content in some ways due to the lower latency.



Definitely in the case of the cello. Unlike with the Violin, in case of the Cello Expansion 1 and it's future expansions we have replaced the original cellist to better fit with our vision and composer expectations, so the Base version prior to expansions are completely different samples, recorded with a different player on different instrument. Due to that fact, we have left the 2 versions there, so people who wish to use the original as well as the new one can always recover their base version in case of system failure or HDD failure.


----------



## mac

@Virharmonic Thanks, and just to check I'm not going crazy, the violin exp1 contains the original doesn't it, it's not a separate download like in the cello?


----------



## EvilDragon

Correct.


----------



## Virharmonic

mac said:


> @Virharmonic Thanks, and just to check I'm not going crazy, the violin exp1 contains the original doesn't it, it's not a separate download like in the cello?



Correct as ED sais above  - in Cello, the UFS files are made, so they can co-exist - ie you can have both UFS files in the same mounting folder. On the Violin we wanted things to remain easy, so we merged the original into the new UFS, but it caused few issues to some when they tried to open old projects (they had to redirect the violin to the new patch and it could slow down their loading and required resaving...), so to avoid these issues we left them as 2 UFS files which can be in the same folder and will still mount ok. Hope that helps.


----------



## Seiklos

I am super interested in getting this instrument but payday isn't until Friday. I was just wondering if you could give an info on how long the promo pricing would remain in place. Thanks and great work!


----------



## markleake

Are there any alternatives for downloading? I've tried downloading both the legacy and the new cello files, but each time they fail. I'm using Firefox on Windows 10, and am on a somewhat slow ADSL2 link at ~8Mbps.


----------



## Virharmonic

Seiklos said:


> I am super interested in getting this instrument but payday isn't until Friday. I was just wondering if you could give an info on how long the promo pricing would remain in place. Thanks and great work!



Hi Seiklos

The price will go up once we have uploaded all the tutorials and few more demos. It won't happen over night and small notice will be given prior to us ending the promo price  I think that Friday should be ok 



markleake said:


> Are there any alternatives for downloading? I've tried downloading both the legacy and the new cello files, but each time they fail. I'm using Firefox on Windows 10, and am on a somewhat slow ADSL2 link at ~8Mbps.


Hi Mark,

I believe that Alex sent you an email in the morning to give you assistance, so I hope that his response has already solved the issue for you. If anybody has download issues, please contact us via email (we know that some people in some parts of Australia and Asia can have issues to connect to our EU servers, so if you email us we can assist you  ) - it allows us to allocate the best solutions for you


----------



## markleake

Cheers @Virharmonic, I've been too busy with work to check; will look today. I should have contacted you directly, sorry. Nothing but good service and great products from you guys. 
I'm really looking forward to playing with the cello.


----------



## EuropaWill

Please oh please tell me this has non-vibrato legato with various vibrato intensity layers controllable with an assignable CC? Also are the velocity layers controllable via CC?

I really like the soul capture concept which seems to have advanced script profiles to evoke the performance style of certain unique moods, and having the ability to keyswitch the moods in real time is a very powerful realtime performance feature for sure. This may be the future of this kind of thing and I look forward to a script editor allowing us to make our own moods using your instruments samples. 

I do hope, however this soul capture series doesn't remove the option to go "old-school" and control everything via CC's and keyswitches to our hearts content as well. Though i agree the choices the advanced scripting makes are musical and sound natural, they may not be what the composer intended for our compositions.


----------



## lucky909091

Virharmonic said:


> Correct as ED sais above  - in Cello, the UFS files are made, so they can co-exist - ie you can have both UFS files in the same mounting folder. On the Violin we wanted things to remain easy, so we merged the original into the new UFS, but it caused few issues to some when they tried to open old projects (they had to redirect the violin to the new patch and it could slow down their loading and required resaving...), so to avoid these issues we left them as 2 UFS files which can be in the same folder and will still mount ok. Hope that helps.



Please be patient with me....
I own both libraries but I did not understand the "violin" thing.
So I would like to ask a question you can answer with "yes" or "no".

Does the "Bohemian Violin Virtual Performer Expansion One" include the "Bohemian Violin I" library ?


----------



## storyteller

lucky909091 said:


> Please be patient with me....
> I own both libraries but I did not understand the "violin" thing.
> So I would like to ask a question you can answer with "yes" or "no".
> 
> Does the "Bohemian Violin Virtual Performer Expansion One" include the "Bohemian Violin I" library ?


It is a separate download (e.g. two separate instruments), but owners of expansion one have download links to the original library as well as the new, "Expansion 1" library.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

lucky909091 said:


> Please be patient with me....
> I own both libraries but I did not understand the "violin" thing.
> So I would like to ask a question you can answer with "yes" or "no".
> 
> Does the "Bohemian Violin Virtual Performer Expansion One" include the "Bohemian Violin I" library ?



Hi Lucky,

Yes - The Violin Expansion 1 contains the original violin patch in the single UFS file.



storyteller said:


> It is a separate download (e.g. two separate instruments), but owners of expansion one have download links to the original library as well as the new, "Expansion 1" library.



Hi Storyteller

You are correct in terms of the cello - The Cello Expansion 1 contains all new samples (even for the original content, which was re-recorded for expansion 1), so it is separated into original library ufs (one download) and Expansion 1 version (another download).

As for all our Soul Capture libraries - You do not need the base versions to run the Expanded versions.

I hope that this clears up any possible confusion


----------



## bap_la_so_1

Is there any way to change the new background picture to the old one? (because i want the cello and violin look similar since they come from the same developer)


----------



## EvilDragon

No. I mean... yes, if you use the old version (without exp 1). But within Exp 1, no.


Looks are not as important as sound


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

EuropaWill said:


> Please oh please tell me this has non-vibrato legato with various vibrato intensity layers controllable with an assignable CC? Also are the velocity layers controllable via CC?
> 
> I do hope, however this soul capture series doesn't remove the option to go "old-school" and control everything via CC's and keyswitches to our hearts content as well. Though i agree the choices the advanced scripting makes are musical and sound natural, they may not be what the composer intended for our compositions.



Hi EuropaWill (sorry missed your post earlier)

The answer to the above is no and yes. The two concepts are simply not compatible when it comes to CC - Any CC crossfading on solo instruments results in nasty phasing (unless phase aligned, which kills the samples instead) and virtual vibrato never matches to the quality of the real vibrato of the performer. However we do have Keyswitches and force keys and these can override the performer and "force them" to use a specific bow type or articulations. For example on the vibratos we don't allow crossfading for the reasons explained above, but we already have vast variety of natural sounding vibratos - Slow on bow legatos have different vibrato to 1/2 speed legatos and of course the 1/4 legatos are almost without vibrato until higher dynamics as there are dynamics in the legatos too. Arcs and midarcs have progressive vibratos which are affected by dynamics as well and Dimins have diminishing vibratos. Sustains have sustained vibrato with intensity varying by their dynamics. 

All our sampling is in "melodic momentum", so the vibrato is matching to how the performer would approach said interval/phrase and dynamic with thought for melodic context, bow pressure, speed ect... Further bow types and legatos are in the works for EXP2 and they will expand on this further. As you can see from above, we are working on capturing the performer and how they would approach said phrase, so with the library containing already around 35k+ samples the variety is vast already, but we still work on adding to it, as capturing a performer demands lot more samples then just recording an instrument itself.



bap_la_so_1 said:


> Is there any way to change the new background picture to the old one? (because i want the cello and violin look similar since they come from the same developer)



Hi Bap_la_so_1,

Changing background is not something the user can do (IE there is no easy way to do that). However the EXP2 of the Violin will update the Violin's GUI to this new model and thus it will be matching pretty soon (once EXP2 for Violin is released)

Best Regards

Alex


----------



## Virharmonic

We have the pleasure to share this lovely track from the very talented Adrien Binet.



Of course it is featuring non other then our Bohemian Cello  and a Big thank you to Adrien for sharing with us.

We hope to complete the tutorials this week and probably add few more demos. Work on the EXP2 for the violin will now continue and we will be also updating the Blog on our site with more info as time goes on.


----------



## constaneum

I know this isn't related to Bohemian Cello but i really to say i do find the Violin very suitable for Oriental music as well. Here's my attempt on an oriental piece which features Bohemian Violin Exp 1


----------



## JT3_Jon

Quick question. Since this uses UVI and thus needs an ilok license to run, does this mean you can sell the library if you are not satisfied with the results? I must admit I found the improv demo in to be very impressive as a listener, but its impossible to know as a composers if these type of performance algorithms will perform what I intend. It is my understanding that there are ways to "force articulations" as you desire, but without being able to try it out its hard for me to know if its an improvement over my existing tools (VSL solo strings). Wish there was a proper demo for the instrument, or hopefully at the very least a way to resell the license if its turns out to be too frustrating as a composition tool. (users feel free to PM me with your thoughts - would really appreciate it!)


----------



## X-Bassist

Congrats on some great VI's with a greatly improved interface on the cello! My only question is... when does the violin get the GUI update? Having articulations down both sides with controls in the center is brilliant.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

A try out with cello, piano & o.a.ch. evo's


----------



## Virharmonic

JT3_Jon said:


> Quick question. Since this uses UVI and thus needs an ilok license to run, does this mean you can sell the library if you are not satisfied with the results? I must admit I found the improv demo in to be very impressive as a listener, but its impossible to know as a composers if these type of performance algorithms will perform what I intend. It is my understanding that there are ways to "force articulations" as you desire, but without being able to try it out its hard for me to know if its an improvement over my existing tools (VSL solo strings). Wish there was a proper demo for the instrument, or hopefully at the very least a way to resell the license if its turns out to be too frustrating as a composition tool. (users feel free to PM me with your thoughts - would really appreciate it!)



Hi JT3,

Thank you for your interest in our Soul Capture series.
Our licences are not for Re-sale. It would not be contractually and logistically possible to do at the moment. Please feel free to check our EULA . Please feel free to contact our support via our website if you have any further questions. Even if you wish to ask about limitations ect. We are very different from VSL or actually most of the libraries out there when it comes to concept, so feel free to ask. 



X-Bassist said:


> Congrats on some great VI's with a greatly improved interface on the cello! My only question is... when does the violin get the GUI update? Having articulations down both sides with controls in the center is brilliant.



Thanks X-Bassist - it is coming to Violin in EXP2 which we have been working on for a while now. We will be updating our blog on our site starting from March again, so you can be kept up to date 

Thank You @constaneum and @Silence-is-Golden for sharing your awesome work guys


----------



## kgdrum

Can we assume Viola is next?


----------



## constaneum

kgdrum said:


> Can we assume Viola is next?



Reminds me of the youtube video "What Does Viola Say". LOL


----------



## JT

Just purchased and am a little confused by all of the download links. For the 48khz version, it's just a single download. I can ignore the 6 96khz links. Is that correct?


----------



## D Halgren

JT said:


> Just purchased and am a little confused by all of the download links. For the 48khz version, it's just a single download. I can ignore the 6 96khz links. Is that correct?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Michel Simons

JT said:


> Just purchased and am a little confused by all of the download links. For the 48khz version, it's just a single download. I can ignore the 6 96khz links. Is that correct?



It's either the one 48kHz file or the six 96kHz files if you have bats ears. But I believe that even Virharmonic's advice is to go for the 48kHz version in general.


----------



## JT

I must be having a bad day but I'm having trouble understanding how to install this. I've got the UVI player installed and the license on my iLok key. The folder with the UFS files is in my download folder right now. Do I need to move that folder to my sample drive before proceeding? What do I do next? 

JT


----------



## Virharmonic

JT said:


> I must be having a bad day but I'm having trouble understanding how to install this. I've got the UVI player installed and the license on my iLok key. The folder with the UFS files is in my download folder right now. Do I need to move that folder to my sample drive before proceeding? What do I do next?
> 
> JT


Hi JT,

Just place your unpacked UFS file where you want it to be streamed from (for example your sample drive). Once you have placed it there, in UVI , setup your Folder Mounting as instructed in the install guide which can be found in your account downloads. Restart UVI and the library will be mounted in your soundbanks on the left side. 

If you need further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us through our website.

Warm Regards 

Ondrej


----------



## Virharmonic

Anybody up for a bit of Nordic Noir feel? Dirk Ehlert (De-Tune) did awesome live stream yesterday featuring our libraries among other really cool libraries - so feel free to check out his Twitch Chanel (regular streams with all the new toys and cool composing tips, so well worth watching) 



Full Twitch Link if you want to watch how he writes this composition in couple of hours -


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

It says it's going to take 14 hours to download 4.81 gig...Can the guy running Virharmonic's servers peddle faster please?


----------



## Virharmonic

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> It says it's going to take 14 hours to download 4.81 gig...Can the guy running Virharmonic's servers peddle faster please?


Hi Simon, The servers are peddling rather well, but sadly depending on your location you might not be getting the speed the server can deliver. Little we can do about this on server side, but if you contact our support we will be able to assist you. 

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## chapbot

Just used the new cello expansion in a track and love it. I didn't like or use the original so thanks for the huge improvements.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Simon, The servers are peddling rather well, but sadly depending on your location you might not be getting the speed the server can deliver. Little we can do about this on server side, but if you contact our support we will be able to assist you.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej


I live in Melbourne, hardly the middle of nowhere. I don't think there's much support can help with. Ill just have to leave my computer on all day and night.

It appears to be going faster this morning so that's good!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

How do I activate my product? I - thankfully - dont have to use Ilok much anymore. I have a serial number but it looks like you need an activation code which I do not have?


----------



## constaneum

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> How do I activate my product? I - thankfully - dont have to use Ilok much anymore. I have a serial number but it looks like you need an activation code which I do not have?



ilok nowadays no need the dongle anymore right? you just need to login into the ilok account and get it activated either to your dongle or to your PC.


----------



## Michel Simons

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> How do I activate my product? I - thankfully - dont have to use Ilok much anymore. I have a serial number but it looks like you need an activation code which I do not have?



You need the iLok License Manager. You can find it and how to use it here: https://www.ilok.com/#!license-manager


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

all sorted


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

I knew it was going to be incredible and I am still blown away


----------



## Mads Skønberg

Downloading went smooth. Playing the instrument even smoother.

Bohemian Cello Exp is the very best instrument I have in my library I guess. I just LOVE it.

And I have...

-Albion 1
-Omnisphere 2
-Jaeger
-Cinematic Strings 2
-Bohemian Violin Exp

And a lot more...


----------



## Virharmonic

Thank you guys for the really kind words 

Here comes another tutorial as promised. We will release one more next week on legatos specifically and that will complete the tutorial series. Promo price will end 5th March

A


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Really nice tutorial, congrats ! That little timeline is a great idea


----------



## Guy Rowland

Very verrry nice update folks, congrats.

I thought I'd do a test to see how well the two instruments track the same phrase using the Improv empotion. Answer - pretty well... eventually. I ended up having to do a bit of manipulation to the midi data on the violin as some notes the scripting made oddly quiet. I had to undo those for the cello, which sounded very natural on the original playing. So I got to wondering.... has the scripting been improved overall for this release, and that will make it into the next violin release?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Virharmonic said:


> Thank you guys for the really kind words
> 
> Here comes another tutorial as promised. We will release one more next week on legatos specifically and that will complete the tutorial series. Promo price will end 5th March
> 
> A



I could listen to you all day!

Just a question, I really liked the Bow Change option in the violin - is it possible with the Cello exp 1?


----------



## Virharmonic

whitewasteland said:


> Really nice tutorial, congrats ! That little timeline is a great idea



Thank you  I hope users find these useful.



Guy Rowland said:


> Very verrry nice update folks, congrats.
> 
> I thought I'd do a test to see how well the two instruments track the same phrase using the Improv empotion. Answer - pretty well... eventually. I ended up having to do a bit of manipulation to the midi data on the violin as some notes the scripting made oddly quiet. I had to undo those for the cello, which sounded very natural on the original playing. So I got to wondering.... has the scripting been improved overall for this release, and that will make it into the next violin release?


Hi Guy,

Yes and Yes, but to a point - all script advances will be passed over to the violinist when we launch EXP2 as well as sample edits, but of course each of the performers has different approach to the same phrase, so they will never be exactly the same  . Also Expansion 2 is shaping up to be very similar in size to EXP1, so the violinist will once again be ahead of the Cello once EXP2 comes out and we have to do further script advances to accommodate such an expansion, so yep, we will pass on any advances, but in EXP2 we also evolve them, plus the violinist will of course get the spanking new GUI to match the new GUI in Cello 




SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I could listen to you all day!
> 
> Just a question, I really liked the Bow Change option in the violin - is it possible with the Cello exp 1?


Hi Simon. Thank you for the kind words  It is in there as well, just select which force key will do so by going to the layout page - if you missed it you can check out our GUI tutorial where I explain how to change GUI slots, so you can setup things how you need for your workflow. Although the Bow Change can also by activated without force key - By simply not overlapping the notes - if the new note is shortly after the released note then you get bow changed legato in the same way as if you have forced it via force key.
GUI Tutorial is in Tutorial Tabs on the cello page - https://www.virharmonic.com/bohemian_cello and legato tutorial will come out beginning of the next week. It is already sent of for video editing


----------



## constaneum

Here's a piece of music featuring Bohemian Cello in Oriental style music


----------



## Guy Rowland

Virharmonic said:


> Yes and Yes, but to a point - all script advances will be passed over to the violinist when we launch EXP2 as well as sample edits, but of course each of the performers has different approach to the same phrase, so they will never be exactly the same  . Also Expansion 2 is shaping up to be very similar in size to EXP1, so the violinist will once again be ahead of the Cello once EXP2 comes out and we have to do further script advances to accommodate such an expansion, so yep, we will pass on any advances, but in EXP2 we also evolve them, plus the violinist will of course get the spanking new GUI to match the new GUI in Cello



That all sounds great. FWIW to clarify - the issues I found with a mp/mf test phrase with both violin and cello were not so much to do with phrasing on the violin, there seemed to be this very strange volume drop on part of the violin phrase unless I wildly compensated with editing the offending key velocities to 127, when it sounded smoother. It sounded seamless first time on the cello on the original velocities, hence me thinking that there had been some general scripting improvements with the cello.


----------



## Virharmonic

Guy Rowland said:


> That all sounds great. FWIW to clarify - the issues I found with a mp/mf test phrase with both violin and cello were not so much to do with phrasing on the violin, there seemed to be this very strange volume drop on part of the violin phrase unless I wildly compensated with editing the offending key velocities to 127, when it sounded smoother. It sounded seamless first time on the cello on the original velocities, hence me thinking that there had been some general scripting improvements with the cello.




There has been improvements in smoothing things over in the script, but I will also be going through all the violin samples prior to release of EXP2 and make sure that there are no volume dips. We have also improved our workflow on the cello, so the violin will receive the same love


----------



## skythemusic

Had this in my cart last night and had some trouble, logged in today and the price went up even though it's still the 5th here....


----------



## quantum7

Looking forward to trying the Bohemian cellos that I purchased last week. Lousy PC issues have caused me to reinstall Windows 10 again.  Hoping to be in sampled cello heaven though any day now.


----------



## HiEnergy

In my "Composing chamber music fast" tutorial video I've put Bohemian Cello and Bohemian Violin to good use...
The screencast starts and ends with some juicy Bohemian action, the mid part is "just" the process of composing the music.
No keyswitches used, just plain MIDI.


----------



## LamaRose

@Virharmonic Could you please add a toggle/latch for the portamentos... there are times when I do not want any portamentos, but the players insist!


----------



## Virharmonic

LamaRose said:


> @Virharmonic Could you please add a toggle/latch for the portamentos... there are times when I do not want any portamentos, but the players insist!



Hi LamaRose, 

The performer does use slurs for half onbow legato and the full note legato in the cases where we have position change which includes slur during the position change. In other words it isn't forcing on a portamento, but the slur is captured as part of the" in mementum capture" and is part of the legato. If you want legato without the slur you can either force quarter speed (faster) legato or use bow changed legato, as the fast legato uses fingered legato with a string change instead of slurred position changed legato.

I hope the above helps. In exp2 we are further expanding the variety of legatos and bow types available to the performer, but the above tip is immediate solution to avoiding slurs on legatos you want to be fingered.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

I am in dire need of a Viola! 

How soon????


----------



## ChristianM

@Virharmonic 
Have you a "date" for viola ? 
And for Exp2 Violin/Cello ?


----------



## Virharmonic

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I am in dire need of a Viola!
> 
> How soon????





ChristianM said:


> @Virharmonic
> Have you a "date" for viola ?
> And for Exp2 Violin/Cello ?



Hi there everybody,

Viola is currently planned for Q4 2018 and as it runs on the Violin EXP2 performer, we aim to release it at the end of the quarter 4 or early in Q1. We are working towards 2018 release if humanly possible. Current priority is EXP2 for the violin, which we hope to push to beta as soon as possible (Second Half of September is when we hope to share more details about EXP2 and what it contains as well as more exact release date). We have upscaled it considerably as adding one thing meant we wanted another and so on, so now EXP2 is similar size to EXP1  which meant that we had to tackle number of computer resource issues, to keep our libraries below the 2gb ram mark , but we are not yet ready to give out exact release date. In terms of the cello, it is based solely on the schedule of the cellist and his availability and as he is a very sought after professional, it is bit of a challenge to arrange these, but we will announce more details once the recording schedule is fully complete as this will give us much clearer indication of the release window. At the moment we aim for Q1 2019, but this is subject to change. In our current schedules we aim to complete the Soul capture Violin, Viola and Cello by summer 2019, so this will give you a clear indication of where we want to be.

As always we aim for highest quality like with EXP1 and that means that keeping fixed schedules is very difficult and that is why we have started the developer tracker, so instead of giving dates, we open up our progress to you guys, so you can see where we are at -https://www.virharmonic.com/blog/developement_2018. We have very high hopes for EXP2, and we can not wait to present it in it's full glory as it brings about a lot of cool stuff for the future of Soul Capture series, but as usual we won't rush it as quality is paramount to us. Thank you for your support and understanding.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## LamaRose

So Summer 2019 is when you start on the Bohemian Chamber Strings?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

the Soul capture series is simply and by far the most amazing bunch of virtual Instruments I own. It's great to see your Passion and efforts leading to These incredibly great results. 

Because of what you already achieved it's very easy to wait for any update or new member of the Soul capture Performers. I am sure it will be great


----------



## pfmusic

Looking forward to Exp. 2 for the Violin. Thanks for the update.


----------



## constaneum

pfmusic said:


> Looking forward to Exp. 2 for the Violin. Thanks for the update.



cant wait too


----------



## kriskrause

Virharmonic said:


> Hi there everybody,
> 
> Viola is currently planned for Q4 2018 and as it runs on the Violin EXP2 performer, we aim to release it at the end of the quarter 4 or early in Q1. We are working towards 2018 release if humanly possible. Current priority is EXP2 for the violin, which we hope to push to beta as soon as possible (Second Half of September is when we hope to share more details about EXP2 and what it contains as well as more exact release date). We have upscaled it considerably as adding one thing meant we wanted another and so on, so now EXP2 is similar size to EXP1  which meant that we had to tackle number of computer resource issues, to keep our libraries below the 2gb ram mark , but we are not yet ready to give out exact release date. In terms of the cello, it is based solely on the schedule of the cellist and his availability and as he is a very sought after professional, it is bit of a challenge to arrange these, but we will announce more details once the recording schedule is fully complete as this will give us much clearer indication of the release window. At the moment we aim for Q1 2019, but this is subject to change. In our current schedules we aim to complete the Soul capture Violin, Viola and Cello by summer 2019, so this will give you a clear indication of where we want to be.
> 
> As always we aim for highest quality like with EXP1 and that means that keeping fixed schedules is very difficult and that is why we have started the developer tracker, so instead of giving dates, we open up our progress to you guys, so you can see where we are at -https://www.virharmonic.com/blog/developement_2018. We have very high hopes for EXP2, and we can not wait to present it in it's full glory as it brings about a lot of cool stuff for the future of Soul Capture series, but as usual we won't rush it as quality is paramount to us. Thank you for your support and understanding.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej


Very happy Bohemian Violin and Cello user. Looking forward to EXP2!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

I may be going against the general consensus with this, but I prefer the previous cello player actually over the current one due to the (in my view)intensified vibrato in the last version.

Hopefully non vibrato and/or progressive vibrato will be added so its range of use in music can be increased.
Current vibrato level ( even in the softer mode) is too much in the ‘emotional and dramatic ’ corner to my taste.

However progressive vibrato also has its chalanges because I rarely hear a cellist play every note that way. So It would need to be a first note progresive vibrato with consecutive notes with vibrato.....sort of.
Maybe add some AI to the performer ? ;D


----------



## jbuhler

Silence-is-Golden said:


> I may be going against the general consensus with this, but I prefer the previous cello player actually over the current one due to the (in my view)intensified vibrato in the last version.
> 
> Hopefully non vibrato and/or progressive vibrato will be added so its range of use in music can be increased.
> Current vibrato level ( even in the softer mode) is too much in the ‘emotional and dramatic ’ corner to my taste.
> 
> However progressive vibrato also has its chalanges because I rarely hear a cellist play every note that way. So It would need to be a first note progresive vibrato with consecutive notes with vibrato.....sort of.
> Maybe add some AI to the performer ? ;D


I also prefer the first violin to the second, which has more range of expression but for me doesn't react as musically to my playing.


----------



## MisteR

I like the first, but I prefer the second cello. My favorite cello VI currently.


----------



## LamaRose

First cello, second violin for me. Just received an email from Virharmonic about the upcoming Violin Exp2, due sometime in November. They mentioned new non-vib patches and other goodies.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

@Virharmonic 

is it possible to keep doing an monthly update on your dev tracker blog on your website?

Apart from your informative interview some time ago I do look from time to time how things are getting on.


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> @Virharmonic
> 
> is it possible to keep doing an monthly update on your dev tracker blog on your website?
> 
> Apart from your informative interview some time ago I do look from time to time how things are getting on.




Hi Silence is Golden, 

Sure thing. I just told Alex where I would estimate our amendments to be at and the artwork has now been updated to reflect it on our dev tracker. 

To explain what the percentage stands for in the Amendments section. I'm carrying on tweaking the performer to achieve that final milestone, so basically it means tweaking individual parts of the performer moods, replacing or tweaking samples and script, many script and sample tweaks, until each part of the performer slots perfectly under the many test circumstances we have created for the "plonckability" testing. It is a lot of back and forth testing, thus hard to put into a number, so we base the number on approved parts of the behaviours that we have on our internal list.

Thank you for your support and patience and I will carry on pushing on towards the Beta Release candidate. Personally I can not wait to showcase how EXP2 evolved 

Warm Regards

Ondrej
Virharmonic


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Thank you for your support and patience and I will carry on pushing on towards the Beta Release candidate. Personally I can not wait to showcase how EXP2 evolved



Hi Ondrej,

Thanks for the message. 

Indeed, there is an expectancy created to see a montly increase of the final 82% (ah, and just updated to 84%), but that's totaly on my side, not yours :D

Anyway, I would say" if you can't wait, show us what you have now so we can drool over what we would realy like to appear in our download box....


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hi Ondrej,
> 
> Thanks for the message.
> 
> Indeed, there is an expectancy created to see a montly increase of the final 82% (ah, and just updated to 84%), but that's totaly on my side, not yours :D
> 
> Anyway, I would say" if you can't wait, show us what you have now so we can drool over what we would realy like to appear in our download box....



 We will do a live Improv during the Beta of Release Candidate  As in the past, we will only show it once we have Release Candidate built as it will be a true reflection of what you are about to get instead of internal builds. The issue with internal builds is that not everything we have in the current build is guaranteed to make it into a release build and sometimes parts can be replaced with alternative solutions from other builds and thus this could lead to misleading showcase.

Even I have to be patient to showcase the library or Alex will give me a right telling off for showing things before they are 100% approved for release 

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## ChristianM

I think @Virharmonic want to have the best solo violin in the world


----------



## IFM

So I'm a little late to this update as I never got around to installing it. Now I have it on my 2nd rig which is the one that will go out live. Depending on the piece I actually prefer the original cello sometimes.

Since I won't be back in the studio till tonight am I able to keep both versions on the same machine?


----------



## kurtvanzo

IFM said:


> So I'm a little late to this update as I never got around to installing it. Now I have it on my 2nd rig which is the one that will go out live. Depending on the piece I actually prefer the original cello sometimes.
> 
> Since I won't be back in the studio till tonight am I able to keep both versions on the same machine?



Yes, I have both versions on the same machine, but they do need to be in separate folders, each with their own sample folders. The newer version should be a complete download.


----------



## Ultraxenon

Any News about Bohemian Viola and expansion for the violin?


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

IFM said:


> So I'm a little late to this update as I never got around to installing it. Now I have it on my 2nd rig which is the one that will go out live. Depending on the piece I actually prefer the original cello sometimes.
> 
> Since I won't be back in the studio till tonight am I able to keep both versions on the same machine?



Yep as Kurtvanzo pointed out, all you need is to keep the UFS files in separate folders and you will see Two Bohemian Cellos mounted. One will contain the new and the other the old cellist.



Ultraxenon said:


> Any News about Bohemian Viola and expansion for the violin?



We are trying not to talk of any release dates and instead we are updating our progress on our websites blog. Ondrej finds it too hard to give exact dates as he will not release the library until it meets his expectations in capability and evolution. To my ears it sounds release ready :D, but I know that he is still tweaking few bits and bobs as well as testing few different built merges to achieve the best results for you. I don't think that the Violin EXP2 is far, but I know that Ondrej will update you all once we go to Beta. I'm sure that he will do the usual video of improv and more info about the EXP2 will be made public at that point.

I hope the above helps and we will be updating you all as soon as we enter beta testing of the release candidate.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Virharmonic

I finally get to post what we have been so tirelessly and proudly working on.

Here is a live captured improv using Expansion 2 Beta release candidate build. All we are doing now is final UI passes and we expect to upload over the weekend, so beta for those who are on the beta team will start as soon as we get encoding back (usually pretty fast) and release is planned for June. Once in beta we will do more videos showing all the extra cool features coming in EXP2

​

Expansion 2 brings about over 20,000 new samples of Bow changed legato, repetitions and much more (Yes including non vibratos bow types ) !

Stay in musical flow from the first note till the last, using our In Momentum Musical Capture technique.

Thank you for all your support and we can not wait to finally get this beast into your hands


----------



## X-Bassist

Poly Legato! Cool.


----------



## Erick - BVA

Really grateful for this! With Afflatus+Bohemian Violin I'm not sure I'll need another string library for a long, long, long time.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> I finally get to post what we have been so tirelessly and proudly working on.
> 
> Here is a live captured improv using Expansion 2 Beta release candidate build. All we are doing now is final UI passes and we expect to upload over the weekend, so beta for those who are on the beta team will start as soon as we get encoding back (usually pretty fast) and release is planned for June. Once in beta we will do more videos showing all the extra cool features coming in EXP2
> 
> ​
> 
> Expansion 2 brings about over 20,000 new samples of Bow changed legato, repetitions and much more (Yes including non vibratos bow types ) !
> 
> Stay in musical flow from the first note till the last, using our In Momentum Musical Capture technique.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and we can not wait to finally get this beast into your hands



Impressive stuff there guys!

Unexpected: poly legato brings something new to the pallet.

And.......no vib!!

I hope you all can finish this string quartet in this lifetime, what a massive job.


----------



## jneebz

Love it...There seems to be some minor phasing when the vibratos in the Poly Legato are too similar maybe? Can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## Guy Rowland

Lovely stuff!

Would love, in time, a variation on Poly Legato that would be true to a single instrument, especially playing an open lower string with a fingered higher one and tracking all the bowing of course.


----------



## constaneum

Can't wait !!!! Heheh


----------



## chapbot

Am I losing my marbles or is that literally about the most breathtakingly realistic solo violin VST I've ever heard? I can't wait - wonderful job!


----------



## ism

It’s pretty amazing alright - but I’m trying my put my finger on exactly what’s improved over exp 1.


----------



## Pixelee

ism said:


> It’s pretty amazing alright - but I’m trying my put my finger on exactly what’s improved over exp 1.


I think slightly longer notes and poly legato and non vibrato as far as I can tell


----------



## chapbot

ism said:


> It’s pretty amazing alright - but I’m trying my put my finger on exactly what’s improved over exp 1.


I think I'm hearing I'm more realistic tone?


----------



## chocobitz825

chapbot said:


> I think I'm hearing I'm more realistic tone?



Sounds great and I can’t wait to download it, but I can’t help but wonder if this is more about playing to the strengths of the samples, more than it’s a sign of the most versatile solo violin to date.

The cello also sounds great but when you dig into it, you see that the length of its legato lines and arcs all have a unique side to them that make them great when you play around them, but doesn’t always result in the good fit for every song.

Either way looking forward to the release.


----------



## scoble08

chocobitz825 said:


> Sounds great and I can’t wait to download it, but I can’t help but wonder if this is more about playing to the strengths of the samples, more than it’s a sign of the most versatile solo violin to date.
> 
> The cello also sounds great but when you dig into it, you see that the length of its legato lines and arcs all have a unique side to them that make them great when you play around them, but doesn’t always result in the good fit for every song.
> 
> Either way looking forward to the release.



Bartok pizzicato?


----------



## ism

chapbot said:


> I think I'm hearing I'm more realistic tone?



It does sound great - but so did exp 1. Perhaps there's a new kind of legato in this demo that exp 1 wasn't great at?



Pixelee said:


> I think slightly longer notes and poly legato and non vibrato as far as I can tell



I'm not hearing any non vib in this demo. And exp 1 had beautiful long arcs also.

Not saying it isn't great, just that it's not clear what this demo is showing off (other than the poly legato). So looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Wolf68

holy cow. this sounds now really good. respect!


----------



## constaneum

ism said:


> It does sound great - but so did exp 1. Perhaps there's a new kind of legato in this demo that exp 1 wasn't great at?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not hearing any non vib in this demo. And exp 1 had beautiful long arcs also.
> 
> Not saying it isn't great, just that it's not clear what this demo is showing off (other than the poly legato). So looking forward to hearing more.



Probably an update to the legato engine ? Smoother than previous?


----------



## Virharmonic

ism said:


> It’s pretty amazing alright - but I’m trying my put my finger on exactly what’s improved over exp 1.



Thank you everybody for the kind words and questions 

In the video I show how much more is possible in EXP2 without using words or forcibly drawing attention to it in a technical manner, but rather playing what came to my mind to showcase how easily can the performer play it in a musically accurate and fluid way. I'll leave the technicalities to the Overview and tutorials . 

I know that a lot of you love EXP1 already and improving on something that is reaching performance levels is hard to do, so we paid attention to the musical flow to reach higher levels of True Performance that stays in correct motion as close to what real violinist would or could do.

Every time you see Bow Change or Rebow it is an EXP2 sample that fits the flow of the phrase (Chapbot referred to it as more real sounding). IE a sample captured in motion including the interval and the new note without extra crossfade for each bow change in dynamics and speeds. You can see and hear the difference in playing the phrase with bow change or onbow as I do use both in the improv. When onbow is played the notes are connected on the same bow stroke and these legatos sound fundamentally different to Bow Changed (you already have onbow samples in EXP1), but when you see bow change the change happens at the same time the bow changes direction and all of these samples are brand new in Expansion 2.

Especially the Part at 1 minute onwards you can hear very nicely how I switch between the two different types of legatos to enhance the flow exactly how I would do it if playing my violin and decide nicely which notes to accent, as bow changed legato will be always sharper then onbow. In phrasing one could see is as TEAY or TATETY (Each T is a bow change) but including all the magic that happens when in motion from note to note. 

Bow changing is no longer something to be careful about, but something to be used as it adds so much colour to the performance and to me as a violinist it is an absolute must to have. And in Violin EXP2, you decide which one by simply overlapping (onbow) or not overlapping (bow change), so you can do it on the fly and get the musical flow you desire without breaking the flow. 

In the non VI world, every note you see in manuscripts that doesn't have connecting legato line above would be played using what we call Bow Changed legato unless there is a notated pause and if you look at any manuscripts you will see that there is often more bow changed notes then onbow, but VIs over the years relied more heavily on Onbow legatos due to many restrictions that made it compulsory. With Soul Capture we work towards being true to real world, so we had to make sure that we have the more often used bow changed legatos captured in the same detail as our onbow which of course applies to note repetition as well. It is this subtle yet crucial variety that makes this improv and Violin EXP2 sound so much more real.

Now it is back to prepping beta for me. Cheers

Ondrej


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Virharmonic said:


> Bow changing is no longer something to be careful about, but something to be used as it adds so much colour to the performance and to me as a violinist it is an absolute must to have. And in Violin EXP2, you decide which one by simply overlapping (onbow) or not overlapping (bow change), so you can do it on the fly and get the musical flow you desire without breaking the flow.



This is probably the feature I wanted more than anything else. My main issue with Bohemian Violin is it decides for me when the bow changes happen. With my way of playing, it is often sooner than I want a bow change. So this is amazing.

As a former violinist, the other thing I would like to be able to do would be to play a musical line without vibrato, followed by a sustained note with vibrato. Is this possible in Expansion 2?

Thank you so much for this upgrade! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## ism

Virharmonic said:


> Thank you everybody for the kind words and questions
> 
> In the video I show how much more is possible in EXP2 without using words or forcibly drawing attention to it in a technical manner, but rather playing what came to my mind to showcase how easily can the performer play it in a musically accurate and fluid way. I'll leave the technicalities to the Overview and tutorials .
> 
> I know that a lot of you love EXP1 already and improving on something that is reaching performance levels is hard to do, so we paid attention to the musical flow to reach higher levels of True Performance that stays in correct motion as close to what real violinist would or could do.
> 
> Every time you see Bow Change or Rebow it is an EXP2 sample that fits the flow of the phrase (Chapbot referred to it as more real sounding). IE a sample captured in motion including the interval and the new note without extra crossfade for each bow change in dynamics and speeds. You can see and hear the difference in playing the phrase with bow change or onbow as I do use both in the improv. When onbow is played the notes are connected on the same bow stroke and these legatos sound fundamentally different to Bow Changed (you already have onbow samples in EXP1), but when you see bow change the change happens at the same time the bow changes direction and all of these samples are brand new in Expansion 2.
> 
> Especially the Part at 1 minute onwards you can hear very nicely how I switch between the two different types of legatos to enhance the flow exactly how I would do it if playing my violin and decide nicely which notes to accent, as bow changed legato will be always sharper then onbow. In phrasing one could see is as TEAY or TATETY (Each T is a bow change) but including all the magic that happens when in motion from note to note.
> 
> Bow changing is no longer something to be careful about, but something to be used as it adds so much colour to the performance and to me as a violinist it is an absolute must to have. And in Violin EXP2, you decide which one by simply overlapping (onbow) or not overlapping (bow change), so you can do it on the fly and get the musical flow you desire without breaking the flow.
> 
> In the non VI world, every note you see in manuscripts that doesn't have connecting legato line above would be played using what we call Bow Changed legato unless there is a notated pause and if you look at any manuscripts you will see that there is often more bow changed notes then onbow, but VIs over the years relied more heavily on Onbow legatos due to many restrictions that made it compulsory. With Soul Capture we work towards being true to real world, so we had to make sure that we have the more often used bow changed legatos captured in the same detail as our onbow which of course applies to note repetition as well. It is this subtle yet crucial variety that makes this improv and Violin EXP2 sound so much more real.
> 
> Now it is back to prepping beta for me. Cheers
> 
> Ondrej




Thanks! That very helpful, and yes I was hearing some kind of ... I don't know fluidity ... or something ... in the legato, but not being a violinist its one of these things you don't always even know how much you've been wanting it.

Looking forward to understanding this in more technical depth, and especially excited about seeing this brought to the cello.


----------



## Virharmonic

TigerTheFrog said:


> This is probably the feature I wanted more than anything else. My main issue with Bohemian Violin is it decides for me when the bow changes happen. With my way of playing, it is often sooner than I want a bow change. So this is amazing.
> 
> As a former violinist, the other thing I would like to be able to do would be to play a musical line without vibrato, followed by a sustained note with vibrato. Is this possible in Expansion 2?
> 
> Thank you so much for this upgrade! I can't wait to get it.



EXP2 does add the Lasting bow like we have in Cello (more advanced in EXP2 Violin), so you can extend the length of any legato type without a true rebow, but of course most true to real world would be forcing the right legato type when you need longer notes. Also the new rebow no longer uses mid arc for rebowing, so the rebows in general are really sweet now  . In other words ... Lots of options based on your needs.

You can force on non vibrato that smartly merges to legato patches. As non vibrato isn't a main feature of the Violin, it isn't as deeply sampled as all the rest (adding over 10 real world non vibrato legatos in true speeds and dynamics would be insane :D ) but it does allow you to force on non vibrato and it comes in three true dynamics as well as rebowing in nonvib and of course you can then rebow to vibrato. Also faster bow changed legatos are almost non vibrato in the lower dynamics as that is how I would play it naturally 

Lots of discoveries ahead for those who own EXP1  To be clear the Content is almost doubled with EXP2 (Exp 1 violin has over 30k samples and EXP 2 pushes it over 50k total sample count, but sample count isn't what drives me. I pay most attention to the fluidity and phrasing).


----------



## ka00

@Virharmonic sounds fantastic. For those looking to buy before the price goes up when EXP2 is released, do you have any suggestions on when the latest time to do so would be?

Thanks

EDIT: Ah screw it, I just bought it in one of my Tyler Durden style sample library buying blackout moments. Sorry, spoiler alert.


----------



## Ryan99

ka00 said:


> @Virharmonic sounds fantastic. For those looking to buy before the price goes up when EXP2 is released, do you have any suggestions on when the latest time to do so would be?
> 
> Thanks


I guess now would be a good time.


----------



## holywilly

I wish the Violin EXP 2 won’t be too resource hungry like Cello EXP 2. 

When having Cello EXP 2 loaded, I always see the beach ball rolling (I’m on Mac Pro 6,1) when saving my session.


----------



## midiman

Virharmonic said:


> Thank you everybody for the kind words and questions
> 
> In the video I show how much more is possible in EXP2 without using words or forcibly drawing attention to it in a technical manner, but rather playing what came to my mind to showcase how easily can the performer play it in a musically accurate and fluid way. I'll leave the technicalities to the Overview and tutorials .
> 
> I know that a lot of you love EXP1 already and improving on something that is reaching performance levels is hard to do, so we paid attention to the musical flow to reach higher levels of True Performance that stays in correct motion as close to what real violinist would or could do.
> 
> Every time you see Bow Change or Rebow it is an EXP2 sample that fits the flow of the phrase (Chapbot referred to it as more real sounding). IE a sample captured in motion including the interval and the new note without extra crossfade for each bow change in dynamics and speeds. You can see and hear the difference in playing the phrase with bow change or onbow as I do use both in the improv. When onbow is played the notes are connected on the same bow stroke and these legatos sound fundamentally different to Bow Changed (you already have onbow samples in EXP1), but when you see bow change the change happens at the same time the bow changes direction and all of these samples are brand new in Expansion 2.
> 
> Especially the Part at 1 minute onwards you can hear very nicely how I switch between the two different types of legatos to enhance the flow exactly how I would do it if playing my violin and decide nicely which notes to accent, as bow changed legato will be always sharper then onbow. In phrasing one could see is as TEAY or TATETY (Each T is a bow change) but including all the magic that happens when in motion from note to note.
> 
> Bow changing is no longer something to be careful about, but something to be used as it adds so much colour to the performance and to me as a violinist it is an absolute must to have. And in Violin EXP2, you decide which one by simply overlapping (onbow) or not overlapping (bow change), so you can do it on the fly and get the musical flow you desire without breaking the flow.
> 
> In the non VI world, every note you see in manuscripts that doesn't have connecting legato line above would be played using what we call Bow Changed legato unless there is a notated pause and if you look at any manuscripts you will see that there is often more bow changed notes then onbow, but VIs over the years relied more heavily on Onbow legatos due to many restrictions that made it compulsory. With Soul Capture we work towards being true to real world, so we had to make sure that we have the more often used bow changed legatos captured in the same detail as our onbow which of course applies to note repetition as well. It is this subtle yet crucial variety that makes this improv and Violin EXP2 sound so much more real.
> 
> Now it is back to prepping beta for me. Cheers
> 
> Ondrej



The play through of the EXP 2 sounds great. Did you fix the tuning/intonation issues that existed before on quite a lot of notes? I love this VI. It has great features, and sounds great, and fits really well into a mix. But I ran into so many out of tune notes that it was frustrating. Always had to find a way to pull from another legato sample by hitting key switches so that it would pull from an alternate legato note that was I tune. That was disturbing a lot my workflow when using this VI. That was my only issue with this lib and I am really hoping it is fixed on EXP 2. Did you do any work in terms of tuning some notes?
I remember there being an argument made of keeping the instrument with imperfections, but in my opinion, bad intonation is not something that really makes it sound more real. Just sounds not in tune. And it is frustrating when you are writing a beautiful tune, and the VI can't can't pull it of without having one or two out of tune notes in a phrase.
That aside, this is indeed one of the best solo violin libraries ever made.

I look forward to trying out the new EXP 2!


----------



## markleake

midiman said:


> Did you fix the tuning/intonation issues


This stopped me using it also. I ran into issues where with a lot of the legato note changes, the player took a half second to get in tune. It was an issue introduced in EXP1 I think. It was OK by itself, even desirable in a way, but when other instruments were in the mix, I just couldn't get it to play well enough in tune.

I'm hoping this expansion fixes this. The bow change legato do sound great here. It's going back to earlier behaviours in a way, where in the first version it didn't use slurs at all - something I think actually worked better. So yeah, less pitchy slurs is a thumbs up from me.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

This sounds really great. My biggest issue with any updates to BoHe Violin is my available SSD space.


----------



## Virharmonic

midiman said:


> The play through of the EXP 2 sounds great. Did you fix the tuning/intonation issues that existed before on quite a lot of notes? I love this VI. It has great features, and sounds great, and fits really well into a mix. But I ran into so many out of tune notes that it was frustrating. Always had to find a way to pull from another legato sample by hitting key switches so that it would pull from an alternate legato note that was I tune. That was disturbing a lot my workflow when using this VI. That was my only issue with this lib and I am really hoping it is fixed on EXP 2. Did you do any work in terms of tuning some notes?
> I remember there being an argument made of keeping the instrument with imperfections, but in my opinion, bad intonation is not something that really makes it sound more real. Just sounds not in tune. And it is frustrating when you are writing a beautiful tune, and the VI can't can't pull it of without having one or two out of tune notes in a phrase.
> That aside, this is indeed one of the best solo violin libraries ever made.
> 
> I look forward to trying out the new EXP 2!



Hi Midiman and MarkLeake,

I remember us having this discussion after Expansion 1 with Midiman and I stand by what we said back in the day. Also until today nobody else has emailed us regarding intonation, so if we believe that it is correct to include these samples and we don't get it reported by a percentage of the users, we do not change it. We believe in choice rather then 100% pristine intonation perfect samples. We don't micro tune parts of our samples, they are parts of real performance as captured. The main reason is that Intonation perfection is highly unnatural. When I hear a pitch perfect performance where each note lands exactly right within x ms I know it is virtual instantly. I know that some people prefer pitch perfect at all times, but we are strong believers in variety and with the vast choice of our legatos as well as bow directions there is always a pitch perfect variant available as we have excessive true legato landing note options compared to what is usual and all of these are of course chromatically sampled, but more importantly they are true to the performance that they were part of and not really touched up by us to be better then the real performance which is important part of our concept.

Every Concept has it's tax and avoiding paying it will break the concept!

In EXP2 we have replaced a few samples from EXP1 that we deemed in need of replacement, but it wasn't many, but much more importantly EXP2 brings over 20k more variants to use which I feel is a much better solution then micro tuning samples, which is more commonly used approach in VIs as they usually have a lot less sample variety for legatos. It will always contain some samples with odd landings as well as all other things that happen when playing in real phrase and instead we allow the user to force something different on to get closer to their desired performance.

Special note on Iterative development process.

Main issue with iterative development is that you can never satisfy everybody, especially if you replace/remove parts. This would be double true about something we haven't received complaints about, hence we rather add variations then take stuff out.
Main comments about EXP1 that drove EXP2 development were in order of requests -
1. Loading time is desired to be better ( insanely hard to achieve when adding 20k samples, but improved in EXP2 using our scripted background loading for as much as possible as well as improvements that UVI made for us that enabled us to map and call on samples differently which we are very grateful for),
2. Desire for longer bows after legato (resolved using Lasting Bow now added to Violin EPX2 and big variety of really nice rebows which are longer allowing for smoother playing).
3. More Plonkability ( This is further enhanced beyond original version as in combination with all the legatos available now as well as lasting bow it is by far the most plonkable library I have ever used)
and those were the main requests.
The rest we have worked out with our friend composers as well as what we ourselves saw as in need of evolution.

We have also added 2 new moods that will be unveiled during Beta and one of them puts very strong preference on Fingered over slurred legato, so that in effect leads to more pitch perfect performance.

I hope the above explains in depth why it is so hard to make changes that could potentially break the instrument even though it might not appear as dangerous to the users.



holywilly said:


> I wish the Violin EXP 2 won’t be too resource hungry like Cello EXP 2.
> 
> When having Cello EXP 2 loaded, I always see the beach ball rolling (I’m on Mac Pro 6,1) when saving my session.



Performance overall is improved in EXP2 when it comes to loading, saving ect..

Passionate Regards 

Ondrej


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thanks for that post Ondrej, some fascinating insights. Very much looking forward to EXP2, you're doing outstanding work.


----------



## markleake

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Midiman and MarkLeake,
> 
> I remember us having this discussion after Expansion 1 with Midiman and I stand by what we said back in the day. Also until today nobody else has emailed us regarding intonation, so if we believe that it is correct to include these samples and we don't get it reported by a percentage of the users, we do not change it. We believe in choice rather then 100% pristine intonation perfect samples. We don't micro tune parts of our samples, they are parts of real performance as captured. The main reason is that Intonation perfection is highly unnatural. When I hear a pitch perfect performance where each note lands exactly right within x ms I know it is virtual instantly. I know that some people prefer pitch perfect at all times, but we are strong believers in variety and with the vast choice of our legatos as well as bow directions there is always a pitch perfect variant available as we have excessive true legato landing note options compared to what is usual and all of these are of course chromatically sampled, but more importantly they are true to the performance that they were part of and not really touched up by us to be better then the real performance which is important part of our concept.
> 
> Every Concept has it's tax and avoiding paying it will break the concept!
> 
> In EXP2 we have replaced a few samples from EXP1 that we deemed in need of replacement, but it wasn't many, but much more importantly EXP2 brings over 20k more variants to use which I feel is a much better solution then micro tuning samples, which is more commonly used approach in VIs as they usually have a lot less sample variety for legatos. It will always contain some samples with odd landings as well as all other things that happen when playing in real phrase and instead we allow the user to force something different on to get closer to their desired performance.
> 
> Special note on Iterative development process.
> 
> Main issue with iterative development is that you can never satisfy everybody, especially if you replace/remove parts. This would be double true about something we haven't received complaints about, hence we rather add variations then take stuff out.
> Main comments about EXP1 that drove EXP2 development were in order of requests -
> 1. Loading time is desired to be better ( insanely hard to achieve when adding 20k samples, but improved in EXP2 using our scripted background loading for as much as possible as well as improvements that UVI made for us that enabled us to map and call on samples differently which we are very grateful for),
> 2. Desire for longer bows after legato (resolved using Lasting Bow now added to Violin EPX2 and big variety of really nice rebows which are longer allowing for smoother playing).
> 3. More Plonkability ( This is further enhanced beyond original version as in combination with all the legatos available now as well as lasting bow it is by far the most plonkable library I have ever used)
> and those were the main requests.
> The rest we have worked out with our friend composers as well as what we ourselves saw as in need of evolution.
> 
> We have also added 2 new moods that will be unveiled during Beta and one of them puts very strong preference on Fingered over slurred legato, so that in effect leads to more pitch perfect performance.
> 
> I hope the above explains in depth why it is so hard to make changes that could potentially break the instrument even though it might not appear as dangerous to the users.
> 
> 
> 
> Performance overall is improved in EXP2 when it comes to loading, saving ect..
> 
> Passionate Regards
> 
> Ondrej


A wonderful explanation. Thankyou, and thankyou for your passion on this project. I've always been a believer. 

Some of those slurs did stop me from using it sometimes, yes. But I probably exagerate the issue, given I've tended to push it beyond its purpose (orchestral work better suited to something less soloistic, for which I now have a good alternative anyway). Not something I would report to the dev, as any VI in those conditions is going to have a few quirks. It's good to know there are many easy options around the slurs; I didn't realise that.

All 3 of those priorities I think are exactly spot on. And a mood for using bow legato more?... just perfect.


----------



## ism

I wonder if any violinists might comment on how they might vary intonation when in an ensemble vs as a soloist?


----------



## Virharmonic

ism said:


> I wonder if any violinists might comment on how they might vary intonation when in an ensemble vs as a soloist?



Well I can answer that really easily. There is no difference in approach to intonation when playing in an ensemble vs Soloists. We always as all violinists aim for maximum accuracy. The difference between playing in ensemble vs Soloist is in Expression, in how you approach the swells and vibrato, how intensive you make said expression and in the type of transition you might be happy to use. IE in Ensemble you will prefer to use Fingered legato where possible to increase the accuracy and you would naturally avoid slurs, while as a soloist you might be more liberal with these. 

This also means that when capturing more then 1 violinist you should always and* I mean always* capture at least 3 if you want them to play in unison, otherwise they will always sound out of tune and phase to each other. Violin is a microtuning instrument and thus it will never be perfectly in Pitch per say especially when playing in unison. There are many other rules for recording violinists as well as being violinist, such as avoiding over shadowing each other in ensemble and instead learning to listen to each other and form a unibody when playing in ensemble vs when in Solo where you are aiming to stand on top of the ensemble, thus you must be more liberal with your playing and more "over the top". Sometimes this might mean more vibrato, sometimes more pronounced arcs, sometimes simply higher dynamic to the ensemble .... The list and approaches are long


----------



## muk

ism said:


> I wonder if any violinists might comment on how they might vary intonation when in an ensemble vs as a soloist?



As Ondrej wrote the intonation does not depend much on wether it's an ensemble or a solo piece. However, in tonal music intonation depends on the harmonic context. A major third, for example, will be intonated slightly lower than in equal temperament tuning. Conversely, a minor third will be intonated slightly higher. As every note can be a third in a chord it's not possible to take this into account during sampling. Cubase has a feature called 'Hermode tuning' that tries to imitate the natural adjustments of tuning a real ensemble/orchestra would use.


----------



## ism

muk said:


> As Ondrej wrote the intonation does not depend much on wether it's an ensemble or a solo piece. However, in tonal music intonation depends on the harmonic context. A major third, for example, will be intonated slightly lower than in equal temperament tuning. Conversely, a minor third will be intonated slightly higher. As every note can be a third in a chord it's not possible to take this into account during sampling. Cubase has a feature called 'Hermode tuning' that tries to imitate the natural adjustments of tuning a real ensemble/orchestra would use.



Thanks! The more I learn about real violins, the more sample libaries I need to buy.


----------



## ism

Virharmonic said:


> Well I can answer that really easily. There is no difference in approach to intonation when playing in an ensemble vs Soloists. We always as all violinists aim for maximum accuracy. The difference between playing in ensemble vs Soloist is in Expression, in how you approach the swells and vibrato, how intensive you make said expression and in the type of transition you might be happy to use. IE in Ensemble you will prefer to use Fingered legato where possible to increase the accuracy and you would naturally avoid slurs, while as a soloist you might be more liberal with these.
> 
> This also means that when capturing more then 1 violinist you should always and* I mean always* capture at least 3 if you want them to play in unison, otherwise they will always sound out of tune and phase to each other. Violin is a microtuning instrument and thus it will never be perfectly in Pitch per say especially when playing in unison. There are many other rules for recording violinists as well as being violinist, such as avoiding over shadowing each other in ensemble and instead learning to listen to each other and form a unibody when playing in ensemble vs when in Solo where you are aiming to stand on top of the ensemble, thus you must be more liberal with your playing and more "over the top". Sometimes this might mean more vibrato, sometimes more pronounced arcs, sometimes simply higher dynamic to the ensemble .... The list and approaches are long



Thanks, very helpful!

Follow up question though - and this is really the use case that I struggle with in all solo string sample libraries - what about mixing a violin soloist with an ensemble?

Is this the same case as you describe above? Does the soloist need to carefully match the extent of intonation to the ensemble? Can a soloist go hyper expressive to pierce through the ensemble? Can it depend on the harmonic or contrapuntal relationships?

My own experience is certainly that's got the best results with the Bohemian Cello by writing the cello line first, and then matching the dynamics and vibrato of the accompanying ensemble to the expression of the cello. Though I feel by taking more control via keyswitchs I might be able to take this farther (which now that that keyswitching bug if fixed I'm looking forward to experimenting with).

I guess maybe the pre-release isn't the time for this level of detail (so feel free to defer any answer) ... but these sorts of issues are very much the next things I need to get my head around in order take what I'm able to do with the Bohemian instruments to the next level.


----------



## Virharmonic

ism said:


> Thanks, very helpful!
> 
> Follow up question though - and this is really the use case that I struggle with in all solo string sample libraries - what about mixing a violin soloist with an ensemble?
> 
> Is this the same case as you describe above? Does the soloist need to carefully match the extent of intonation to the ensemble? Can a soloist go hyper expressive to pierce through the ensemble? Can it depend on the harmonic or contrapuntal relationships?
> 
> My own experience is certainly that's got the best results with the Bohemian Cello by writing the cello line first, and then matching the dynamics and vibrato of the accompanying ensemble to the expression of the cello. Though I feel by taking more control via keyswitchs I might be able to take this farther (which now that that keyswitching bug if fixed I'm looking forward to experimenting with).
> 
> I guess maybe the pre-release isn't the time for this level of detail (so feel free to defer any answer) ... but these sorts of issues are very much the next things I need to get my head around in take what I'm able to do with the Bohemian instruments to the next level.



I'll use a general rule of a thumb. When a soloists works with an orchestra they commonly have rehearsals to make sure that the performance clicks. The main reason is because the Soloist has to work with the Conductor and orchestra to agree on the approach to the performance. It isn't that the violinist dictates to a conductor , but a good conductor will often take points from the violinist or other soloist and follow their lead to support them with the orchestra and agree on any areas of conflict up front on how to best approach them. General rule of any solo performance even in small bodies as bands, soloists leads and Orchestra, band follows and supports when the soloists is playing their main lead part. With solo libraries it will be always easier to match an Orchestra to the will of the soloist then the other way around, so it is always easier to arrange a piece if you leave the Soloists to lead, but if you are happy to use force keys and CC11 for a bit of extra expression you can also bend the performer to the will of the orchestra, even if it is a slightly backwards way. The only thing the Solo violinist should bend to is the Melody and Phrasing which is what we keep working on


----------



## ism

Virharmonic said:


> I'll use a general rule of a thumb. When a soloists works with an orchestra they commonly have rehearsals to make sure that the performance clicks. The main reason is because the Soloist has to work with the Conductor and orchestra to agree on the approach to the performance. It isn't that the violinist dictates to a conductor , but a good conductor will often take points from the violinist or other soloist and follow their lead to support them with the orchestra and agree on any areas of conflict up front on how to best approach them. General rule of any solo performance even in small bodies as bands. Soloists leads and Orchestra, band follows and supports when the soloists is playing their main lead part. With solo libraries it will be always easier to match an Orchestra to the will of the soloist then the other way around, so it is always easier to arrange a piece if you leave the Soloists to lead, but if you are happy to use force keys and CC11 for a bit of extra expression you can also bend the performer to the will of the orchestra, even if it is a slightly backwards way. The only thing the Solo violinist should bend to is the Melody and Phrasing which is what we keep working on




I've been butting a lot of work into playing with solo string libraries lately. And with some of the best one (which certainly includes the Bohemian) I occasionally get these moments where I hit such transcendently convincing sweet spot of the library that at the same time it both justice all the effort I put into them and inspires me to forget about samples altogether and just lear to play the cello or (depending on the day) violin.

But before the current generation (Bohemian, Joshua bell, spitfire etc) I don't think there was much need to think about the nuances of real performances at this level of detail. (Or, more accurately, I don't think there was any point, as there was nothing previous generations of solo string libs could do about it ).

Again, thanks for that insight. If you ever get a chance to make a video fleshing out such techniques of blending it would be helpful.

In particular, I think the two directions you describe require very different techniques in crafting a performance, and where this didn't matter with the previous generation of instruments, with sampling at this level of nuance I think it becomes crucial to understand the difference.


----------



## ism

Hmm, actually, I think I can refine my theorization of "plonkability" in this light. Let's call it a 'directionally colour' of 'plonkability'.

Lets call the first colour of directionality 'soloist directed' plonkability. Capturing the expressiveness of a soloist first, with the intent of crafting the performance of the ensemble to support the soloist. Bohemian is clearly state of the art in this kind of plonkability.


The second colour of directionality, lets call it 'elbow directed' plonkabiliy, referencing a player attending to the motion the other ensemble member(s)' elbow(s) in crafting an accompanying performance.

My sense is that with all the keyswitch control, it should be possible to develop technique for this direction of plonkability in the Bohemian instruments. My sense is also that the non vibrato of this update should significantly enhance the plonkability of the violin in this direction. As crafting the phrasing of the vibrato is the biggest challenge.

(This is a technical nuance, but arguably the plonkability in this direction here lies more in the ability to plonk down the ensemble first, and then lean on the inherent performability of the soloist to match the expressiveness to the ensemble. In this sense we have a kind of duality between plonkability and performability, and the entanglements this implies).


Note that in both 'directionally coloured' notions of plonkability, plonkability becomes a fundamentally relational concept, achieved only in conjunction the enselmbe, in the form of the result of the soloist and ensemble playing together in context.


My sense from these pages, however, is that people (including myself) generally approach the Bohemian instruments from the perspective of the first direction of plonkability. And a certain amount of frustration arises when a workflow calls for a solo line to be noodled in after the fact, but the expectation is that the Bohemian can deliver the first colour of plonkability here, when in fact, the context very much calls for a performance to be crafted based on the second colour of plonkabilty.


Again, in previous generations of sampled solo strings, this directionally didn't matter much, simply because there wasn't enough nuance captured in the samples to make much difference one way or the other. So its unsurprising that they now risk being conflated.


But this directional asymmetry (soloist first vs ensemble first) in crafting and blending of performances suddenly matters quite a lots in the current generation of libraries.


[end of theorizing, carry on].


----------



## LamaRose

Sounds really good... but I have to wonder what the CPU hit will be with this update. And to be honest, in retrospect, I truly wish that a basic viola version had been released, as with the violin and cello, just to have had something to work with and to have had more than one version to call upon.


----------



## EvilDragon

CPU shouldn't be a huge issue here since the polyphony count is never really that huge with the Performer concept Virharmonic has...


----------



## MA-Simon

Love the demo video!
Can the violin play even faster transitions?


----------



## Virharmonic

LamaRose said:


> Sounds really good... but I have to wonder what the CPU hit will be with this update. And to be honest, in retrospect, I truly wish that a basic viola version had been released, as with the violin and cello, just to have had something to work with and to have had more than one version to call upon.



Hi everyone

There is no increase in CPU as far as we can tell. During playback and composing my CPU is at 1-3% on EXP2 which is basically the same as on all the violin versions, so there is no increase in CPU. If anybody is seeing high CPU use, it probably means that they are using 96Khz Version in a project set to 48 or 44.1Khz which is not recommended as the user doesn't get any benefit from the 96Khz because it is being downsampled live in real time by the DAW, so the playback is in the sample rate of the DAW anyways and it will only cost CPU as resampling is pretty CPU intensive task.



MA-Simon said:


> Love the demo video!
> Can the violin play even faster transitions?



Yes, it can  but as this first video is always me playing live on the keyboard to show how it acts when just playing/doodling it is limited by my own piano skills and I can not play much faster then this with decent accuracy. Expansion 1 already contains runs for onbow and now we have added bowchanged variation as well for bow changed legato runs, but if I play live on the keyboard I am not able to reach the speeds that would require it's use. We will of course show it in tutorials and overview.

I'll post the video that is being discussed here once more, so nobody has to search for it through the pages. It is also in the main thread post at the beginning


Thank you for all the kind words everybody and we will do more videos and tutorials as we get into beta next week and the weeks after running up to release


----------



## skythemusic

I think the sound of this expansion is a huge step up from the previous version. I am leaning towards taking the leap in.


----------



## avocado89

When will this update be released? Before July hopefully? No rush, just very excited for the update! I just purchased the violin a few weeks ago and I am in awe and in love with it. Hands down the best solo violin vst/sample library out there. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## EvilDragon

It's in beta right now.


----------



## Virharmonic

avocado89 said:


> When will this update be released? Before July hopefully? No rush, just very excited for the update! I just purchased the violin a few weeks ago and I am in awe and in love with it. Hands down the best solo violin vst/sample library out there. Keep up the amazing work!



Hi Avocado89. Thank you for the kind words. The release should be before the end of this month. As EvilDragon says we are currently in beta and so far we have no show stoppers, so it is looking good for June release.


----------



## avocado89

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Avocado89. Thank you for the kind words. The release should be before the end of this month. As EvilDragon says we are currently in beta and so far we have no show stoppers, so it is looking good for June release.


Oh wow! That is awesome! Thank you for the quick response. I can't wait.


----------



## Werty

mindblowing as usual, simply the best violin vst.


----------



## Virharmonic

Hello Everybody,

Release version is uploaded for encoding and beta has concluded on Thursday, so as long as there are no issues on encoding, we will release expansion 2 at the end of next week. Thank you all for the kind words and for your support and a big thank you for all the beta testers who have helped us to isolate last straggling bugs and helped us make the library even better.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## EgM

Are we there yet? </KidInTheBackseat>


----------



## EvilDragon

Is it the end of week already?


----------



## constaneum

EgM said:


> Are we there yet? </KidInTheBackseat>



Ondrej mentioned end of this week. fingers crossed. =)


----------



## skythemusic

Bought the other day. Very impressive already. The main thing missing is dialing down the vibrato and that seems to be getting addresses.

Looking forward to this update!


----------



## Virharmonic

Hi Everyone

Expansion 2 is launching Tomorrow  

Little Demo track I wrote after making the overview video for tomorrow (video is currently being encoded to be ready for launch)




For the first couple of weeks only the 48Khz version will be available as it is the version 99% of users should be using and is the default version. It weights at 9,33 GB when unpacked. The 96Khz version will be available on request in 2 weeks, but it will remain on request only as it isn't ideal version to use unless the composer is working on a project set to 96Khz and mixing it with those raw recordings and it has been confusing a lot of customers, so it will remain available, but on request only to avoid confusion. 

We will also be using new download hosting system, so it should be very fast for all of you to download together, so we won't be scaling the download. It will just become available tomorrow afternoon/evening and newsletter subscribers will receive notification.

I will post here as well once the links have been propagated tomorrow (Saturday evening for those reading it tomorrow  )

Thank you for your patience and support from the whole Virharmonic team


----------



## holywilly

Woohoo!


----------



## avocado89

This is very exciting! Can't wait! @Virharmonic - thanks for all your hard work on this!


----------



## jneebz

YES!!!!


----------



## Drundfunk

Virharmonic said:


> It will just become available tomorrow afternoon/evening and newsletter subscribers will receive notification.


Could you make it possible to receive notifications about updates besides not being subscribed to the newsletter? I feel like notifications for updates is quite different to notifications for new releases or sales. It's only luck I stumbled across this thread, otherwise I would have no idea. Anyway, I'm looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## FC Rolls

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Expansion 2 is launching Tomorrow
> 
> Little Demo track I wrote after making the overview video for tomorrow (video is currently being encoded to be ready for launch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first couple of weeks only the 48Khz version will be available as it is the version 99% of users should be using and is the default version. It weights at 9,33 GB when unpacked. The 96Khz version will be available on request in 2 weeks, but it will remain on request only as it isn't ideal version to use unless the composer is working on a project set to 96Khz and mixing it with those raw recordings and it has been confusing a lot of customers, so it will remain available, but on request only to avoid confusion.
> 
> We will also be using new download hosting system, so it should be very fast for all of you to download together, so we won't be scaling the download. It will just become available tomorrow afternoon/evening and newsletter subscribers will receive notification.
> 
> I will post here as well once the links have been propagated tomorrow (Saturday evening for those reading it tomorrow  )
> 
> Thank you for your patience and support from the whole Virharmonic team



Can you get rid of the older versions?
I'm running low on space.


----------



## EgM

FC Rolls said:


> Can you get rid of the older versions?
> I'm running low on space.



You can if none of your old projects reference to it of course. Think of the expansions as brand new material, performance.


----------



## markleake

Awesome. So looking forward to this.


----------



## richhickey

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Expansion 2 is launching Tomorrow
> 
> For the first couple of weeks only the 48Khz version will be available as it is the version 99% of users should be using and is the default version.



I don't need 96k, but I wish the 48k versions were 24-bit


----------



## D Halgren

Anybody downloaded this yet? Thoughts?


----------



## tack

D Halgren said:


> Anybody downloaded this yet? Thoughts?


Fast download, pain-free installation. Sounds wonderful -- just as advertised. EXP2 is definitely a lot more expressive.

I won't have time to play with it more until later tonight but so far, after 5 minutes of mindless fiddling, I'm a happy customer.


----------



## D Halgren

tack said:


> Fast download, pain-free installation. Sounds wonderful -- just as advertised. EXP2 is definitely a lot more expressive.
> 
> I won't have time to play with it more until later tonight but so far I'm a happy customer.


Awesome, I'm on it!


----------



## Virharmonic

Hello Everybody,

Yes it is downloadable, but please make sure that you update your UVI Workstation to the newest version https://www.uvi.net/en/instruments/uvi-workstation.html Full announcement incoming in few minutes

VIC works in lightning speeds :D


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

ka00 said:


> I wish you could enable 'download resume' support. I don't have a steady connection, and have tried downloading three times now, with partial downloads, and it looks like I'm using up my remaining downloads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yep, I'm now out of download attempts. Last one got me 8.34GB out of 9.09GB and then failed. Wish I could just click resume, but it says I don't have permission. Frustrating.





edit: Just got your email 

Hi KA00,

Could you please contact us on support(at)virharmonic.com as we have no way of helping you here as we need to know who you are so we can provide you with assistance 

Many Thanks

Alex
Customer Support
VirHarmonic
www.virharmonic.com


----------



## Virharmonic

*Bohemian Violin V3 including the Expansion 2 is now officially Released,
*
Thank you all for your patience and continued support. We couldn’t be doing what we do without your help and your amazing ideas.

*Quick Overview of the Expanded Version is here.*


*Install Steps For Existing Users:
1.Please update your UVI Workstation to the newest version.* Only the newest version supports all the script features we have used, so the library requires UVI Workstation 3.0.5+ to run!
2. Download the Bohemian Violin V3 incl EXP2. (8.5 GB required for download and the library will take 9.2 GB once unpacked)
3. Unpack the downloaded file and place the resulting UFS into your mounting folder.
4. Existing Users do NOT need to reactivate. This version answers to the same licence as Expansion 1 or base version!


*The Expanded version is free for all existing users, so you can just login and begin your download.
*
Once you login, you will see your download link in the download section of your account. We have released it in Single Version at 48Khz as that is the most efficient version to use and in 99% of the setups, the best version to use.
The 96Khz version will be made available in 2 weeks and will be available on request only as unless the user runs project set to 96Khz, using the 96Khz version will simply increase the memory load for no gain as the hosting DAW would have to downsample to lower sample rate at real time which causes CPU spikes and sonically often results in worse quality then using the perfectly resampled 48khz version. Having 2 versions on downloads lead to a lot of confusion and often users ended up using incorrect version for their needs, so we have decided to keep things simple going forward.

Legacy Versions have also been removed from the downloads as they often lead to confusion (especially for new customers), but they are available on requests, so if you have old projects that need the legacy versions and you lose your UFS, you can email us for a download link of any version required.

Over the course of next few weeks we will look forward to hearing what you compose using this evolved version and we look forward to releasing the Expansion 3 (already in works) as soon as possible. We will also populate the tutorials in similar fashion to our Cello to make sure, you can all get the most out of the violin, so we will share all our tips and tricks with you and describe each feature in more detail as there is a lot of features to go through now and the Overview is only a brief fly over 

We have also updated the Manual, which is now very detailed and we hope you find it helpful. Manual is available on the product page.

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR AMAZING SUPPORT!!!​


----------



## emasters

The download here went fast with no issues. Compared to the last release, much improved. Thx.


----------



## silouane

Hey, will you send the mail in many times for not having too many people downloading, because I didn't receive any mail ?
Thanks


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

silouane said:


> Hey, will you send the mail in many times for not having too many people downloading, because I didn't receive any mail ?
> Thanks



Hi Silouane,

You can go ahead and sign into your account to start your download, we are sending the emails to all subscribers right now and we are not scaling the launch, so jump right in 

Cheers

Alex


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Virharmonic said:


> *1.Please update your UVI Workstation to the newest version.* Only the newest version supports all the script features we have used, so the library requires UVI Workstation 3.0.5+ to run!


congrats!but.. the latest version of uvi ws doesnt support windows 7,is that right?
So we the windows 7 ppl are abandoned?


----------



## EvilDragon

Try installing it anyways, it might still work.


----------



## wcreed51

Didn't see it at first; The website dates the download as 1/12/15


----------



## Virharmonic

amorphosynthesis said:


> congrats!but.. the latest version of uvi ws doesnt support windows 7,is that right?
> So we the windows 7 ppl are abandoned?


As EvilDragon said, you should be still able to install the newest version, but Windows 7 will no longer receive official support. This is decision taken by UVI and as a third party dev on the platform we have no say in the matter. The main issue is that official Windows 7 support is now over by Microsoft and only security updates are being released for a little bit longer, so more and more plugin/DAW devs will be ending their support.


wcreed51 said:


> Didn't see it at first; The website dates the download as 1/12/15


The date on download page is Order date and not the download link date. In future we plan to change this to avoid confusion.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

EvilDragon said:


> Try installing it anyways, it might still work.


Already did...and yeah it works like a charm!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnybutter

Congratulations Virharmonic! Easy download, and what a wonderful update! I've had only about a half hour on it, but - wow. Just fantastic! So playable and expressive. LOVE IT. Worth waiting for!


----------



## midiman

Can we delete the previous file that we were using? Bohemian Violin 48Khz.ufs, and use just the new Bohemian_Violin_V3.ufs ? or Does the previous file need to remain there?


----------



## Virharmonic

midiman said:


> Can we delete the previous file that we were using? Bohemian Violin 48Khz.ufs, and use just the new Bohemian_Violin_V3.ufs ?


Yes, but if you have old projects that you still need to work on It might not be the best solution. Old projects will call on the old UFS and you would have to reconnect to the new version. For as long as you need to work on old projects using the old version I would recommend keeping the old version. Once you are done on old projects you can remove the old version without any need for manual reloading of the instrument. Alternatively you can simply manually load the new version in the old projects. We made sure that the two versions can coexist and it is up to the user if they still have a need for the old version.


----------



## midiman

Virharmonic said:


> Yes, but if you have old projects that you still need to work on It might not be the best solution. Old projects will call on the old UFS and you would have to reconnect to the new version. For as long as you need to work on old projects using the old version I would recommend keeping the old version. Once you are done on old projects you can remove the old version without any need for manual reloading of the instrument. Alternatively you can simply manually load the new version in the old projects. We made sure that the two versions can coexist and it is up to the user if they still have a need for the old version.



Got it! Crystal clear. Thanks so much. Look forward to working with the new version.


----------



## tack

[I posted this on TSB but thought I might share here too. Sorry about the crosspost.]

I thought I would exercise the Bohemian's rebowing with the melody from the Band of Brothers theme. This is performed in live, and then tweaked later in terms of additional keyswitches to influence the Performer (usually to force a longer rebow). Reverb is Pro-R.

I think it did quite well. The live performance was already quite musical, and the added tweaking was to squeeze out a bit of extra finesse. I do find that there is quite an overpowering scratchy rosiny undertone characteristic of closely miced violins, especially in the upper registers. Consequently I've produced two versions, one without eq and one with a pretty heavy automated high pass filter.

Without EQ: https://helix.urandom.ca/public/bohemian-bob.mp3
With EQ: https://helix.urandom.ca/public/bohemian-bob-eq.mp3

The main problem I hear that will be difficult to treat in post-processing is the degree to which some of the notes differ in timbre as they're rebowed. This is particularly apparent with the Ab from 0:35-0:39. It still sounds musical, which is the most important thing, but it pretty abruptly breaks the illusion. On the flip side, it took that grace note at 0:41 like a boss.

Still, this is a great expansion, and the best part is that since I already own the Bohemian I paid $0 for it.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Wonderful update - puts it in its own league now. That's saying a lot with the 'other' vln VI based on a famous player.  So hoping this 'treatment' applied to the cello makes that one more useable here. While the tone and playability of this violin is outstanding I am less in love with the player used on the cello library - but perhaps with all these similar options that one will find its way on more projects as well.  Again - outstanding update of the violin. Now will be my go-to.


----------



## jneebz

tack said:


> This is particularly apparent with the Ab from 0:35-0:39.


Man, you're right. That's actually a bummer...it not only changes timbre but sounds kinda synthy. Hoping that's limited to a few samples....Oh well, like you said, still a great update.


----------



## Virharmonic

tack said:


> [I posted this on TSB but thought I might share here too. Sorry about the crosspost.]
> 
> The main problem I hear that will be difficult to treat in post-processing is the degree to which some of the notes differ in timbre as they're rebowed. This is particularly apparent with the Ab from 0:35-0:39. It still sounds musical, which is the most important thing, but it pretty abruptly breaks the illusion. On the flip side, it took that grace note at 0:41 like a boss.
> 
> Still, this is a great expansion, and the best part is that since I already own the Bohemian I paid $0 for it.




Hi Tack, 

Personally to me it sounds still natural. Timber of the rebow is dependent on both the string position ( performer tries to match it 100%, but in some points it can be difficult to match it 100% as it can be in a region where it is harder to predict where the melody will go, but also there is a natural difference in timber between up bow and down bow which can be most noticeable right after bow change. Normally this difference is nominal, but in some cases it can be more pronounced as they are captured as part of a performance, so this can happen in a very limited amount. However the main advantage is that you still have all the other bow variations, you could try to use Mid Arc or Sustain depending on the needs and decide if one of the alternatives sound better to you. For EXP3 we can look into ways to add even more control for re-bowing as there is so much that one can do while rebowing, but there is already plenty of ways to approach phrases in current version 

I'm really happy to hear that now we are discussing true nuances of performance 

Hope that helps and 


Rob Elliott said:


> Wonderful update - puts it in its own league now. That's saying a lot with the 'other' vln VI based on a famous player.  So hoping this 'treatment' applied to the cello makes that one more useable here. While the tone and playability of this violin is outstanding I am less in love with the player used on the cello library - but perhaps with all these similar options that one will find its way on more projects as well.  Again - outstanding update of the violin. Now will be my go-to.



Thanks Rob, we will aim to make sure that the cello enjoys the same treatment as the violin and I hope that the cello pops to your go-to list too after the update as well


----------



## SoNowWhat?

I have downloaded (was a smooth process here) and am installing to SSD now. Very excited given the posts above from @tack and @Rob Elliott.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Sounds amazing! 

Just one thing - I cant get tremolo to work at all


----------



## Virharmonic

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Sounds amazing!
> 
> Just one thing - I cant get tremolo to work at all



Hi Simon, Tremolo must be played really fast. I mean true tremolo speed. You might have to sequence that in a DAW as it will engage only once it reaches the speeds of tremolo and depending on the speed of your Key Return on your keyboard it might be hard to play. Different moods engage tremolo sooner or later. Improv will use it only if you actually reach the speed of tremolo. Czardas and Concertino will engage Tremolo slightly sooner ( ie easier to achieve on live keyboard) but it must still be really fast rebows. At this point we have added this type of tremolo and in EXP3 we can add normal style force on tremolo as well as the EXP3 is about the extended articulations and what ever else you manage to come up with and we manage to implement, but if you make sure that you have a sequence of really fast midi in your DAW in tremolo speed (in case the keyboard doesn't return fast enough for piano tremolo) you will see that tremolo activates


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Simon, Tremolo must be played really fast. I mean true tremolo speed. You might have to sequence that in a DAW as it will engage only once it reaches the speeds of tremolo and depending on the speed of your Key Return on your keyboard it might be hard to play. Different moods engage tremolo sooner or later. Improv will use it only if you actually reach the speed of tremolo. Czardas and Concertino will engage Tremolo slightly sooner ( ie easier to achieve on live keyboard) but it must still be really fast rebows. At this point we have added this type of tremolo and in EXP3 we can add normal style force on tremolo as well as the EXP3 is about the extended articulations and what ever else you manage to come up with and we manage to implement, but if you make sure that you have a sequence of really fast midi in your DAW in tremolo speed (in case the keyboard doesn't return fast enough for piano tremolo) you will see that tremolo activates


LOL I had it for a second 

my arm hurts now.


----------



## Virharmonic

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> LOL I had it for a second
> 
> my arm hurts now.


  It is lot easier to sequence the tremolo. Playing tremolo on piano is not the easiest unless there is a really good key return action, but as at this point we have performable tremolo, if it engages too early it would be destructive to normal composing, so hence the requirement for tremolo speed


----------



## SoNowWhat?

I'm getting an unusual really loud held sustain on the highest G (G5) note in Improv. Not tried with other styles yet. Is this just me? I've adjusted octaves on my controller and get the same response. I know i have a dodge G key on my controller but this happens on all my G keys. Even if I enter that note manually in my DAW sequencer I get the same response. Not related to or responsive to velocity or mod wheel. It will only fade once I play some (more than one) subsequent notes and I guess the legato function stops using that sample.

Can anyone else repeat this on their systems or is it just me?

Edit - tried with other styles and get the same response apart from the Concertino.

Edit edit - I should say that apart from this one thing it sounds brilliant.


----------



## Virharmonic

I can not replicate the issue, Are you using the newest most up to date version of UVi Workstation? Otherwise I can not replicate the issue. If you continue having the issue please contact our support and we can look into it, but there are no issues reported so far and already hundreds of users have it, so I would expect to be hear about things like this. Most important is to update the UVI Workstation.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Virharmonic said:


> I can not replicate the issue, Are you using the newest most up to date version of UVi Workstation? Otherwise I can not replicate the issue. If you continue having the issue please contact our support and we can look into it, but there are no issues reported so far and already hundreds of users have it, so I would expect to be hear about things like this. Most important is to update the UVI Workstation.


Thanks for checking. I will check my version of Workstation (and may try to uncompress the download again). If none of that solves the problem I will log a ticket with support. Been playing some more in the meantime and it really does sound amazing. Very happy.

Edit - updated UVI workstation (if in doubt read the instructions, sorry) and in standalone I'm not getting the problem. Will check in DAW now. Thank you Virharmonic.

Edit edit - And works as expected in DAW now too following update to latest UVI player.


----------



## aaronnt1

This new update is really spectacular and inspiring. Really well done to the team at Virharmonic and thanks for the hard work, it's really paid off. Can't wait for the next expansion plus the Viola and next cello.


----------



## Ryan99

I have a problem when I try loading the newest version, either in Falcon or UVI Workstation (updated also to the latest version). I get a message "loading samples" with an spiraling arrow beside this message and it won't go away. I can't access the options in the window because of this message. Anyone can help? Thanks.


----------



## Virharmonic

Ryan99 said:


> I have a problem when I try loading the newest version, either in Falcon or UVI Workstation (updated also to the latest version). I get a message "loading samples" with an spiraling arrow beside this message and it won't go away. I can't access the options in the window because of this message. Anyone can help? Thanks.



Hi Ryan Please update UVI to the newest version and please make sure that the plugin is connected to your audio. The only time UVI GUI will not respond is if it is not connected to audio. To check if it is audio connection please click effects tab in UVI and then back to edit. If the DAW is causing an issue this should fix it. If the issue persist please contact our support and we can investigate your exact setup and assist you further


----------



## Michel Simons

I messed around with it yesterday and even I, as an extremely incompetent keyboard player, managed to get a reasonably good result (imho of course). I am glad I got aboard a couple of years ago. A great instrument.


----------



## chlady

MA-Simon said:


> Can it do pizz & spicc too?


yes with key switches


----------



## chlady

Virharmonic said:


> Vibrato is a literal signature of any string performer. You can usually tell who is playing what by their vibrato. We have a nice lyrical vibrato in the samples as part of the performance style we went for, but would i say it is as dominant as in her playing especially on the lower dynamics? Probably not as that would make it less flexible. Now if the question was if we can add that in the later season - the answer is sure - if there is enough interest we will. In the end it will be users who will vote on the next articulation/play style we work on in January. We will explain this way of working on Soul Capture as we go along, but the current plan is to do quarterly updates introducing more and more articulations and play styles as the seasons progress. We are very well aware that we will be working day and night to get this done in speedy manner, but that is why we have spent over a year developing a modular engine where we can add features to at a whim and not cause issues for us. This is very unique setup as we have developed this library with the core philosophy that version one is the base (very powerful one) to expand on.



Just downloaded the update the other day and it sounds great ! The legato and vibrato sound very good. Will there ever be an update to be able to adjust vibrato to taste as it can be a bit strong in some instances for certain pieces ? Right now it seems it is either on or off with a key switch to no vibrato correct ?


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

chlady said:


> Just downloaded the update the other day and it sounds great ! The legato and vibrato sound very good. Will there ever be an update to be able to adjust vibrato to taste as it can be a bit strong in some instances for certain pieces ? Right now it seems it is either on or off with a key switch to no vibrato correct ?



Thanks for the kind words. To answer the question. This is one of the rare times where we have to say no. While we are crazy with the amount we are willing to sample, controllable vibrato can not be done well with this concept and would result in breaking the concept. We have been open about this since day one as the main issue is that crossfading sounds bad and so does virtual vibrato when put directly next to the rest of the samples captured this way. One of the main reasons Bohemian violin sounds so real and emotional is because all the samples are real and played in phrase and musical context and the moment you try to add something fake or not natural it will sound out of place and we avoid faking things where ever possible (hence almost 56k samples)

Thank you
Alex


----------



## chlady

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Thanks for the kind words. To answer the question. This is one of the rare times where we have to say no. While we are crazy with the amount we are willing to sample, controllable vibrato can not be done well with this concept and would result in breaking the concept. We have been open about this since day one as the main issue is that crossfading sounds bad and so does virtual vibrato when put directly next to the rest of the samples captured this way. One of the main reasons Bohemian violin sounds so real and emotional is because all the samples are real and played in phrase and musical context and the moment you try to add something fake or not natural it will sound out of place and we avoid faking things where ever possible (hence almost 56k samples)
> 
> Thank you
> Alex


Thanks for the quick reply , Thats what I figured but thought I would ask anyway. For most things the vibrato will be fine given that it is very emotional. If I need something less for vibrato I do have some other solo violin libs I can also use.


----------



## EvilDragon

You could always try hacking it with non-vib articulation and pitch bend, but that's probably not gonna sound exceptionally well...


----------



## chlady

EvilDragon said:


> You could always try hacking it with non-vib articulation and pitch bend, but that's probably not gonna sound exceptionally well...


Yes I wouldn't think would sound very smooth either.


----------



## nordicguy

Many thanks for this update!!!
You guys did some serious work here.
Impressive.


----------



## skythemusic

chlady said:


> Thanks for the quick reply , Thats what I figured but thought I would ask anyway. For most things the vibrato will be fine given that it is very emotional. If I need something less for vibrato I do have some other solo violin libs I can also use.


This is my biggest problem with the library. Vibrato is either off or over the top. I love the tone and concept but I will need another solo violin library additionally for gentler vib.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

skythemusic said:


> This is my biggest problem with the library. Vibrato is either off or over the top. I love the tone and concept but I will need another solo violin library additionally for gentler vib.


Any vst violin will have pros and cons.... and if you need another for that then use that one, whilst knowing you will run into its limitations too.

The bohemians big pro is the all ‘live’ unprocessed sampled and performer concept. Which means working around or working with that concept.


----------



## Guy Rowland

skythemusic said:


> This is my biggest problem with the library. Vibrato is either off or over the top. I love the tone and concept but I will need another solo violin library additionally for gentler vib.



I don't agree with the asessment that the vibrato is "over the top" in a general sense. I've always understood this violin to be featured front and centre for passionate playing - that's what you're buying. It's not designed as a restrained player, or a first chair. You do get the different player modes which either accentuate or reign in that drama somewhat, but its essentially always pretty passionate.

Personally I'm very happy with this. The design of the library, not using any controllers but stitching together many natural arcs, is what gives it is power but also its limits. I guess they could now do 8 more variation layers of different strengths of vibrato, coming in quicker, later, easing back and forth and so on, and put that sample pool up towards the million mark, though I suspect Ondrej would be institutionalised on the way which could further hold up the 2035 relase of EXP 9. 

The way I approach sample libraries in general is to try not to make them something they are not. If I need a line to blend in with a restrained chamber section, I won't be picking Bohemian. But if I need something really emotive and human front and centre, there's no other game in town.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Guy Rowland said:


> The way I approach sample libraries in general is to try not to make them something they are not. If I need a line to blend in with a restrained chamber section, I won't be picking Bohemian. But if I need something really emotive and human front and centre, there's no other game in town.


Well put as far as I am concerned.
......And the 3d best option is to hire a real violin / viola / cello player ( of which there are several good here at vi- control with their own recording option)
Other then that, select the best vst for the job at hand.


----------



## EvilDragon

Guy Rowland said:


> though I suspect Ondrej would be institutionalised on the way which could further hold up the 2035 relase of EXP 9.



You have no idea how accurate this assessment is.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Well FWIW, I'm liking the level of vibrato and I find the different "styles" of play provide enough variation on that front for me in using this instrument as I need to for now. Completely agree with @Guy Rowland above. This latest expansion really lifts it to a new level. Well done VirHarmonic.


----------



## jaketanner

So from what many are saying, this is the equivalent to the Tina Guo Cello where it's way too much vibrato and expression to be used for anything but super emotional passages. I think if one is to create a huge library like this, it would be in their best interest to record at least 2-3 different vibrato intensities...still live performances, but at least we have the option of loading which vibrato intensity we need, instead of being stuck. Granted it's a lot to do, and probably costly, but there is no reason I see that it couldn't be an expansion set like other libraries have. You have the main heavy vibrato library, then at a later time, they can release the additional vibrato samples as expansions and CHARGE people if they want it. Not everything has to be free...although not complaining here, just saying; if there's a will, there's a way. 

I look at it like this: If I have to buy more than one violin library to cover different emotions, I'd rather spend the money to get an expansion and keep the sound the same.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

jaketanner said:


> So from what many are saying, this is the equivalent to the Tina Guo Cello where it's way too much vibrato and expression to be used for anything but super emotional passages. I think if one is to create a huge library like this, it would be in their best interest to record at least 2-3 different vibrato intensities...still live performances, but at least we have the option of loading which vibrato intensity we need, instead of being stuck. Granted it's a lot to do, and probably costly, but there is no reason I see that it couldn't be an expansion set like other libraries have. You have the main heavy vibrato library, then at a later time, they can release the additional vibrato samples as expansions and CHARGE people if they want it. Not everything has to be free...although not complaining here, just saying; if there's a will, there's a way.
> 
> I look at it like this: If I have to buy more than one violin library to cover different emotions, I'd rather spend the money to get an expansion and keep the sound the same.




I would not say that is a fair assumption, there are many varieties of Vibrato depending on what is being played. With us the vibrato is phrase based, depending on where you are in the phrase and what you are playing and having 56k samples actually really helps this. Lower dynamics have gentler vibrato, Full legatos have different vibrato to 1/2 legatos and different again to 1/4 legatos as well as their dynamic related differences, if onbow or bow changed ... , mid arcs and arcs have progressive vibrato, sustains have immediate vibrato, diminuendos have diminishing vibrato and I could go on, but most importantly, all our vibrato is in Phrase as the Violinist would play it making it sound natural and lyrical. We are capturing the Performer and how they would approach the phrase  That is the main aim.


----------



## jaketanner

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> I would not say that is a fair assumption, there are many varieties of Vibrato depending on what is being played. With us the vibrato is phrase based, depending on where you are in the phrase and what you are playing and having 56k samples actually really helps this. Lower dynamics have gentler vibrato, Full legatos have different vibrato to 1/2 legatos and different again to 1/4 legatos as well as their dynamic related differences, if onbow or bow changed ... , mid arcs and arcs have progressive vibrato, sustains have immediate vibrato, diminuendos have diminishing vibrato and I could go on, but most importantly, all our vibrato is in Phrase as the Violinist would play it making it sound natural and lyrical. We are capturing the Performer and how they would approach the phrase  That is the main aim.



So it’s a dynamic vibrato based off what you are playing?


----------



## Virharmonic

jaketanner said:


> So it’s a dynamic vibrato based off what you are playing?



Dynamics and the type of legato affects the vibrato. It is always expressive, but the vibrato is affected by what you play as Alex pointed out. I would recommend to check out all the audio demos and listen to how users apply it. Everything you hear in the demos is doable via our violin. Naturally I'm an expressive violinist, so I use expressive vibrato, so even pp dynamic will have vibrato, but vibrato that I would use as a violinist if I played that part of the phrase. As a violinist I can openly say that the Bohemian Violin is now scarily close mirror to how I approach phrasing in real life  If you are looking for tamed violinist I would recommend something else, to be honest if you have asked me to record some classicist piece with limited vibrato I would decline such contract as I wouldn't be the right violinist for that and I wouldn't enjoy recording it.

It is like you said. Tina Guo sounds too expressive to you. The point is, it means that CineSample guys did their job right. Listening to her works live and in concert she is a very expression packed musician and I love her music for it 

PS Tina, if you are reading this and ever traveling through Czech Rep, do give us a shout. I hear that Alex makes the best tea in the country


----------



## jneebz

Guy Rowland said:


> The way I approach sample libraries in general is to try not to make them something they are not.


Well said, Guy. I’m guilty of doing this...


----------



## jaketanner

Virharmonic said:


> It is like you said. Tina Guo sounds too expressive to you. The point is, it means that CineSample guys did their job right.



I agree...but it's a one trick pony. I have both volumes and find very little use because it's so specific. However, I do realize that THAT is the point, and what it captures, it captures well...same with Bohemian Violin...although I can see many more uses for the BV due to it's articulations and playability.


----------



## EvilDragon

TG may well be a one trick pony (at least it was initially, with the expansion I don't think it's a one trick pony), but Bohemian is not.


----------



## jaketanner

EvilDragon said:


> TG may well be a one trick pony (at least it was initially, with the expansion I don't think it's a one trick pony), but Bohemian is not.



Yes I agree. I think I eluded to that. And even with the Vol 2 for Tina, I don’t find it much better. All it did is add additional articulations, but the slow legato is still only in Vol 1.


----------



## chlady

jaketanner said:


> Yes I agree. I think I eluded to that. And even with the Vol 2 for Tina, I don’t find it much better. All it did is add additional articulations, but the slow legato is still only in Vol 1.


Yes I have Tina vol 1 which was ok at the time when I got it but I never use it any more as Bohemian is my go to now for an expressive solo cello but it also offers much more as well. Bohemian is also very playable right out of the box, I can't say say that for many other violins and cellos as they always need quite a bit of tweaking .Now I can't wait for the next update of the Bohemian cello.


----------



## Ryan99

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Ryan Please update UVI to the newest version and please make sure that the plugin is connected to your audio. The only time UVI GUI will not respond is if it is not connected to audio. To check if it is audio connection please click effects tab in UVI and then back to edit. If the DAW is causing an issue this should fix it. If the issue persist please contact our support and we can investigate your exact setup and assist you further


Everything is up to date. The loading time is very long and it takes many minutes for the message to disappear, either in Falcon or UVI workstation latest versions.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Ryan99 said:


> Everything is up to date. The loading time is very long and it takes many minutes for the message to disappear, either in Falcon or UVI workstation latest versions.


Sorry to stick my oar in as I'm not overly qualified to deal with tech support but are you streaming from SSD? And are your settings in UVI workstation set to take advantage of that? I don't have Falcon but expect it would have something similar for streaming from SSD.


----------



## LamaRose

skythemusic said:


> This is my biggest problem with the library. Vibrato is either off or over the top. I love the tone and concept but I will need another solo violin library additionally for gentler vib.



Request copies of the first two versions... each version has some nice sustains with multi-dynamics. V2 - Exp 1 - is still my favorite for this very reason.


----------



## Virharmonic

LamaRose said:


> Request copies of the first two versions... each version has some nice sustains with multi-dynamics. V2 - Exp 1 - is still my favorite for this very reason.


Hi LamaRose. EXP2 still has the sustains. You can force them at will as in EXP1. If you go to the layout page where you can assign articulations to the UI slots you can select sustains for any of the UI slots and force them on when required. Also you can force them without placing them on UI by pressing D0.


Ryan99 said:


> Everything is up to date. The loading time is very long and it takes many minutes for the message to disappear, either in Falcon or UVI workstation latest versions.


As SoNowWhat said. Please make sure that the library is on SSD (recommended specs) and then please make sure you set the streaming properly in UVI (manual on the product page has detailed instructions)

If you still have issues please get in touch via our support, so we can assist you further. Loading time on SSD is between 9 to 35 seconds depending on exact spec and preset being loaded. Hope that helps


----------



## zolhof

Also, if you are running an anti-virus software, make sure to add an exclusion to both the soundbanks and UVI Workstation folders. That drastically improved the loading times for me.


----------



## Mark Schmieder

I couldn't find an upgrade price, so checked my account details to see if it's free, but didn't see any new download links there.

From one other person's post here, it looks like maybe the download links don't get renamed when updated and are based on purchase date? So do we need to re-download the entire shebang then?


----------



## Virharmonic

Mark Schmieder said:


> I couldn't find an upgrade price, so checked my account details to see if it's free, but didn't see any new download links there.
> 
> From one other person's post here, it looks like maybe the download links don't get renamed when updated and are based on purchase date? So do we need to re-download the entire shebang then?



Hi Mark, Correct, this expansion is free for all existing users. In your downloads you will see a file called Bohemian Violin V3 Including EXP2 (Date shown is a date of purchase and not of link generate- we want to change this on the new site). This is a complete version of the Violin including all the Expansions. Full install guide is also available in the manual on our product page for the violin. Also please update your UVI Workstation (https://www.uvi.net/en/instruments/uvi-workstation.html) as the V3 of our violin needs newest version of UVI workstation. I hope that helps and please do not hesitate to contact us if you need further assistance.

Edited to add info (UVI link ect)


----------



## Mark Schmieder

Ah, thanks, now it shows up. The page had stalled before and it's past the first page of info in my account, so I didn't spot it in my account earlier. Downloading now; hopefully fast as I must get up in 5 hours.


----------



## Mark Schmieder

I have exhausted all of my available downloads. Can you list the specific OS and Browser combinations that are known to work? I am on macOS Mojave.

I single-clicked in Opera, and no progress showed in its Download Manager or on my drive in the Downloads directory, so then I double-clicked, which likewise did nothing. Then I tried Safari with single-click. No luck, but these attempts brought my four available downloads down to zero.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

Mark Schmieder said:


> I have exhausted all of my available downloads. Can you list the specific OS and Browser combinations that are known to work? I am on macOS Mojave.
> 
> I single-clicked in Opera, and no progress showed in its Download Manager or on my drive in the Downloads directory, so then I double-clicked, which likewise did nothing. Then I tried Safari with single-click. No luck, but these attempts brought my four available downloads down to zero.



Hi Mark,

I have reset your links, but if you continue to have issues, please contact me on support(at)virharmonic.com for an alternative link 

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Mark Schmieder

OK, thanks. I am dead tired as I had very complicated travel from SAT night through MON mid-day from my vacation spot, so have had little sleep since FRI night and will barely get any tonight either.

I will leave the computer on overnight (something that usually terrifies me due to poor power grid and potential earthquakes and blackouts), in case Safari really is trying to download (Opera apparently isn't trying, but Safari showed a low-progress bar indicator and now finally a barely-downloaded file is showing up in my Downloads directory as in-progress).

I normally find Safari unreliable (with inadequate feedback) for large downloads (and it can't restart as Opera can), but haven't gotten around to trying other browsers yet (such as Chrome or Vivaldi; I abandoned Firefox on macOS years ago when it became unreliable).

I am very much looking forward to this new update and expansion, as my goal is to start using your products during early compositional phases and when I already know I'll be able to replace with a live player vs. spending eons with key switches/etc. using the MIDI approach. Also this can lead to less lazy improvements during the arrangement phase as it focuses us on phrasing and musicality.


----------



## Mark Schmieder

I'm going to try to download it at work tomorrow and then transfer via USB stick. Hopefully the Firefox/Windows10 combination will be the magic formula.

I reinstalled Firefox on my iMac tonight, but it can't see the web, and all of the Chrome download links did nothing on Safari, Opera, Vivaldi, or now Firefox, so I'll try that installer download on Firefox/Windows10 tomorrow as well, then copy to USB stick.

Hopefully no one else is having these problems. I'm a sole developer myself, so I empathize with small vendors that can't necessarily test every possible system configuration.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

Mark Schmieder said:


> I'm going to try to download it at work tomorrow and then transfer via USB stick. Hopefully the Firefox/Windows10 combination will be the magic formula.
> 
> I reinstalled Firefox on my iMac tonight, but it can't see the web, and all of the Chrome download links did nothing on Safari, Opera, Vivaldi, or now Firefox, so I'll try that installer download on Firefox/Windows10 tomorrow as well, then copy to USB stick.
> 
> Hopefully no one else is having these problems. I'm a sole developer myself, so I empathize with small vendors that can't necessarily test every possible system configuration.



Hi Mark,

I sent you an email yesterday with an alternative link, if you did not receive the email, please contact us on support(at)virharmonic.com as there is very little I can do for you via an open forum (Sharing specific links on a forum is not something we can do).

As with all download/hosting systems there will always be some users who experience some issues, this is why we always have a number of alternative solutions 

If you need any assistance, please contact us on our support email.

Warm Regards

Alex Hyde
VirHarmonic
www.virharmonic.com
support(at)virharmonic.com


----------



## Mark Schmieder

Thanks; PM sent. Verifying everything shortly. I think Apple's software updates from earlier this week screwed up some things, as the other glitches that I described were not happening prior to these updates.


----------



## Cinebient

I really love the new expansion. There is just one thing i really miss. Is there really no way to activate/deactivate ALL articulations and moods direct on the GUI (at best the GUI would send the message to the sequencer. I much would prefer it over keyswitches).
It feels a bit inconsistent at it is since it works for the moods and some other things while deactivate/activate articulations mainly works only with keyswitches and clicking on the GUI does nothing. Maybe user fault here?
Otherwise i love it (but load is still extreme slow compared to Kontakt and adding/removing FX to the chain is slow as well...i´m using it within Falcon).
There seems also no more edit options within Falcon. Did it not worked with the previous expansion?


----------



## EvilDragon

That's because a pretty large number of articulations are just temporary keyswitches. Makes no sense to toggle them through the GUI really.



Cinebient said:


> There seems also no more edit options within Falcon. Did it not worked with the previous expansion?



Yes. Disabling editing facilities made things somewhat faster to load, so there's no editing facility anymore.


----------



## Virharmonic

Cinebient said:


> I really love the new expansion. There is just one thing i really miss. Is there really no way to activate/deactivate ALL articulations and moods direct on the GUI (at best the GUI would send the message to the sequencer. I much would prefer it over keyswitches).
> It feels a bit inconsistent at it is since it works for the moods and some other things while deactivate/activate articulations mainly works only with keyswitches and clicking on the GUI does nothing. Maybe user fault here?
> Otherwise i love it (but load is still extreme slow compared to Kontakt and adding/removing FX to the chain is slow as well...i´m using it within Falcon).
> There seems also no more edit options within Falcon. Did it not worked with the previous expansion?



Hi Cinebient,

Thank you for the kind words. The reason we allow Moods to be switched by GUI click is because they also contain the UI presets, so they are not really a simple keyswitch and it is helpful to switch between them on the UI, especially when making your own changes to the layout. The rest of the keys are mostly Force keys and few keyswitches (for shorts) so making them UI controlled wouldn't be very useful as EvilDragon pointed out and it is much better practice to use Midi keys to control it as that way the DAW can store this info right away on record without the need for extra post edits or insert.

I hope that makes sense. We have tutorials incoming next week in a video form (GUI tutorial will be first), but we have also reworked the manual in great depth before the V3 launch, so please feel free to check it out as well and see if it has info you find useful (available on the product page)

PS Loading times can be sped up by making sure that you are using the correct streaming setting in UVI and Falcon (manual has the exact steps to check). For me the library loads in 13-15 secs (NVME drive) SATA SSD load time is around 25-36 seconds and normal HDD is longer ( we do not recommend having the library on standard HDD if at all possible) It is a very large solo instrument (over 55k samples from which majority are legato in phrase samples), so while we are happy that we have managed to add so many samples without increasing loading time (actually decreasing it from EXP1 version), we will continue aiming for minimum loading time  I can openly say that we have spent ages getting this right and we will continue doing so.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## bvaughn0402

This may not be possible with the above response, but has anyone made an Articulation Set for the updated version in Logic Pro?


----------



## Virharmonic

bvaughn0402 said:


> This may not be possible with the above response, but has anyone made an Articulation Set for the updated version in Logic Pro?



Personally I use reaper, but assuming that that Art sets on logic work On a principle as I think. Ie playing a keyswitch of said articulation at the start of each new note based on art selected in art set, it should be possible to make one as long as the “keyswitch” is still down (played) when the played midi note is played as in that case our force keys will work fine with art sets.

Saying that though, one of the main features of the performer is that you don’t have to use force keys most of the time as the performer selects the bow types and legato types for you as you play and the art sets, if forcing something on each note, will result in unnecessary amount of work that any user not using it, would not have to do, so having a blank art set that doesn’t force any articulation on would also be beneficial in such set.

Warm Regards 

Ondrej


----------



## avocado89

I am having trouble loading the library. It loads really quickly in uvi and then gets stuck on 100%. When I try to cancel it, it shuts down logic pro x. I've tried adjusting the streaming settings in UVI, I don't have an SSD it's HDD. I have a late 2013 iMac with 32gb of ram, i7 processor 3.5 GHz, 4 cores. The funny thing is when I first downloaded the library it loaded no problem, but now it's not loading at all! Any suggestions?


----------



## kgdrum

avocado89 said:


> I am having trouble loading the library. It loads really quickly in uvi and then gets stuck on 100%. When I try to cancel it, it shuts down logic pro x. I've tried adjusting the streaming settings in UVI, I don't have an SSD it's HDD. I have a late 2013 iMac with 32gb of ram, i7 processor 3.5 GHz, 4 cores. The funny thing is when I first downloaded the library it loaded no problem, but now it's not loading at all! Any suggestions?




I would do 2 things,make sure you’re on the latest update of either the UVI player or Falcon( which ever you have)
If that doesn’t work try trashing BohemianV and reinstalling it.
Good luck 👍


----------



## Virharmonic

avocado89 said:


> I am having trouble loading the library. It loads really quickly in uvi and then gets stuck on 100%. When I try to cancel it, it shuts down logic pro x. I've tried adjusting the streaming settings in UVI, I don't have an SSD it's HDD. I have a late 2013 iMac with 32gb of ram, i7 processor 3.5 GHz, 4 cores. The funny thing is when I first downloaded the library it loaded no problem, but now it's not loading at all! Any suggestions?



Hi Avocado89,

The way UVI loads encoded libraries is that if the library is encrypted, it will fly through the percentage, but the percentage will not necessarily reflect the loading, so when it is “stuck on 100% it is infact still loading. Just leave it at 100% without canceling the process and it will complete once the loading is complete. It isn’t really stuck, it is still loading but without giving the visual guidance. We have reported this to UVI as we feel that the loading percentage should be more reflective of the loading process.


If the library is not on SSD the total loading times may vary ( on SSD it is around 15 to 30 secs or so, but on hdd it will vary and it is important to have the correct streaming settings for your drive selected in UVI).


Ps also as stated above please make sure that you are using the most up to date version of UVI or Falcon.


I hope the above helps, but please do not hesitate to contact our support via our site for further assistance.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## CromoFX

Ultraxenon said:


> Any News about Bohemian Viola and expansion for the violin?



Virharmonic has a maintenance right now ...
Maybe it's time for something new?!


----------



## Virharmonic

CromoFX said:


> Virharmonic has a maintenance right now ...
> Maybe it's time for something new?!


Not just yet.

This is just a server and minor website update so we could give nicer accounts for customers, easier downloads, faster speeds, faster loading and all that. We should be back up and running in few more hours or tomorrow morning if we don't get it all done and propagated today.

The major stuff is still at least a month or two off. But there are some really exciting major things coming this year. Once the site is up, feel free to check out the Dev Blog and as usual we will keep our progress updated there.

Only the secret project is missing from the schedule and what is the secret project will be unveiled with the next big release 

Thank you for your patience

And the Update is complete. Site is back up. Thank you for your patience. Next announcement should be much more glamorous


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Not just yet.
> 
> This is just a server and minor website update so we could give nicer accounts for customers, easier downloads, faster speeds, faster loading and all that. We should be back up and running in few more hours or tomorrow morning if we don't get it all done and propagated today.
> 
> The major stuff is still at least a month or two off. But there are some really exciting major things coming this year. Once the site is up, feel free to check out the Dev Blog and as usual we will keep our progress updated there.
> 
> Only the secret project is missing from the schedule and what is the secret project will be unveiled with the next big release
> 
> Thank you for your patience
> 
> And the Update is complete. Site is back up. Thank you for your patience. Next announcement should be much more glamorous


viola is now at 63% including content for part 3........

what is the content of the 3‘d part?
anybody knows?


----------



## Virharmonic

Silence-is-Golden said:


> viola is now at 63% including content for part 3........
> 
> what is the content of the 3‘d part?
> anybody knows?



Hi Silence is Golden

We haven't announced an exhaustive list as of yet for EXP3. We only do that when we go to Beta as some features or articulations may not make it into the final release (if they don't meet our expectations). Saying that, I can say that EXP3 is looking at extended articulations (Sul Tasto, Harmonics, Sul Ponticello and more) and upgrading the whole library ( upgrading existing features, loading time being squashed, memory uptake and much more)

What we are aiming for at the moment is to launch Violin EXP3, Cello EXP2 and 3 (launching together in one huge update) and Viola (including all expansions) during this summer as all libraries are being worked on simultaneously ( the current world events have had some impact on our schedule, but luckily Czech Rep is now releasing the quarantine rules, so we expect to be back to full operational speed next week and while it might not be the beginning of summer as I originally wanted, it will happen this summer as some other things have gone ahead of original schedule, so it should all pan out nicely).

We also have 3 more unannounced libraries in the pipe line and One Big Secret that we have been working on that will be revealed with the launches ahead 

We have exciting months ahead for us (Filled with hours of never ending work :D ) and I'm confident that you will love the things we have in the pipe line 

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## davidson

The world would be a better place if Virharmonic decided to one day release full orchestra section libraries with the same playability as the solo strings.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Silence is Golden
> 
> We haven't announced an exhaustive list as of yet for EXP3. We only do that when we go to Beta as some features or articulations may not make it into the final release (if they don't meet our expectations). Saying that, I can say that EXP3 is looking at extended articulations (Sul Tasto, Harmonics, Sul Ponticello and more) and upgrading the whole library ( upgrading existing features, loading time being squashed, memory uptake and much more)
> 
> What we are aiming for at the moment is to launch Violin EXP3, Cello EXP2 and 3 (launching together in one huge update) and Viola (including all expansions) during this summer as all libraries are being worked on simultaneously ( the current world events have had some impact on our schedule, but luckily Czech Rep is now releasing the quarantine rules, so we expect to be back to full operational speed next week and while it might not be the beginning of summer as I originally wanted, it will happen this summer as some other things have gone ahead of original schedule, so it should all pan out nicely).
> 
> We also have 3 more unannounced libraries in the pipe line and One Big Secret that we have been working on that will be revealed with the launches ahead
> 
> We have exciting months ahead for us (Filled with hours of never ending work :D ) and I'm confident that you will love the things we have in the pipe line
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Ondrej


Marvelous!
thanks for including us in the plan.( you said nothing about the secret project so that speaks  Edit: didn’t read it all, you spoke about the secret project....... and others!!

and I think you now have an obligation to the world by @davidson brilliant suggestion.


----------



## ism

Huge respect for the precision innovation and passion that Vir Harmonic bring to their art and engineering.

Very little respect for their effort estimates 

This is not in any way a complaint. When you're creating something so fundamentally new, forging into territory as hitherto undiscovered as these instruments, this is exactly the right way to do it.

But I for one am setting my expectations so that I'm going to be immensely delighted, perhaps even a little shocked, if a summer release turns out to be remotely realistic. As opposed bitterly disappointed should it turns out that the engineering challenges of really knocking it out of the park turn out to be, well maybe a little more complex than expected (because such things always are) and a summer release turns out to have been a touch optimistic. Such is the nature of this kind of innovation. 

Sul Tasto though .... so exciting. Will it have legato? Because I'd kill for a cello Sul Tasto legato.


----------



## mobiuscog

I've just bought the Cello to go along with the Violin I purchased in the initial pre-order (I kept meaning to add the Cello but never quite had the funds). Absolutely wonderful (excusing the couple of hours I had to wait as ilok was down). Definitely one of the most enjoyable instruments to just play.

I wonder if it would be possible to see a midi-out that includes the articulations being played in improv, etc. so that an improvised performance could be recorded and later tweaked.

Really looking forward to the upcoming viola and additional announcements.


----------



## kgdrum

davidson said:


> The world would be a better place if Virharmonic decided to one day release full orchestra section libraries with the same playability as the solo strings.





This is a nice idea theoretically but unfortunately it would probably take about 15 or 20 years for them to accomplish such an endeavor,if it was even feasible.
What kind of CPU would be able to handle something along these lines,yes maybe in that time the technology will be there.
Seeing the amount of time they have needed to create the cello and violin and the upcoming viola.
As nice as this idea is I just don’t see it as realistic in this point in time,although I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## sphore

Since the constant prices keep me from buying the Virharmonic libraries before I've found my peace with all the sales of the other big companies, is there any chance of an introductory price or even a reduced introductory bundle price for all the Bohemian libraries when the updates are released in the near future?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

sphore said:


> Since the constant prices keep me from buying the Virharmonic libraries before I've found my peace with all the sales of the other big companies, is there any chance of an introductory price or even a reduced introductory bundle price for all the Bohemian libraries when the updates are released in the near future?



This is a question for @Virharmonic, but their business model with the Bohemian series seems to be to get their customers to invest in the creation of the libraries. It's like Kickstarter, really. We give them our money and they use our money to make and gradually add features to the libraries. Without our advance investment, they simply wouldn't be able to take so many years to make them. I think they started with the pre-buys on the violin in 2016 or even earlier.

At this point, I can't imagine why they would tell people not to give them seed money today by saying it will all be available cheaper down the road. No, the inducement is that it's cheaper today and more expensive down the road. I don't think you will ever be able to get the violin or cello for less they are than today.

Companies do all sorts of things, but if they lied to their customer/investors on this, it would hurt them with all their future attempts to do things in this way.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

sphore said:


> Since the constant prices keep me from buying the Virharmonic libraries before I've found my peace with all the sales of the other big companies, is there any chance of an introductory price or even a reduced introductory bundle price for all the Bohemian libraries when the updates are released in the near future?



Hi Sphore,

It is unlikely that the Bohemian series will go on sale in the future, the price has increased for new customers as we have added additional content (which was always free to existing owners).

We have always priced the product on the current content level (not including future updates in the price calculation), we do use what would be the profits for extra development and additional free content to existing customers (which alway massively increase the ability of the performer) because we aim to make something special and are willing to spend the time and money needed to get what we and our users desire. All new expansions have always been free for existing customers, so if they bought the library at the start (before the 2 expansions we added) they bought at the content price of that time.

Of course the Bohemian Series has a unique model of free expansions, but not all our series will work that way. 

I hope the above clarifies the model we have taken with the pricing and structure of the updates for the Bohemian Series.

Warm Regards

Alex


----------



## sphore

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi Sphore,
> 
> It is unlikely that the Bohemian series will go on sale in the future, the price has increased for new customers as we have added additional content (which was always free to existing owners).
> 
> We have always priced the product on the current content level (not including future updates in the price calculation), we do use what would be the profits for extra development and additional free content to existing customers (which alway massively increase the ability of the performer) because we aim to make something special and are willing to spend the time and money needed to get what we and our users desire. All new expansions have always been free for existing customers, so if they bought the library at the start (before the 2 expansions we added) they bought at the content price of that time.
> 
> Of course the Bohemian Series has a unique model of free expansions, but not all our series will work that way.
> 
> I hope the above clarifies the model we have taken with the pricing and structure of the updates for the Bohemian Series.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Alex



Because we are in your safe zone of this forum, I will keep my thoughts mostly to myself. And I think you perceive this approach towards pricing as fair and mean to do well towards your customers, which I respect.

In short: I think this pricing model is highly unfair and has some aspects of a snow ball system. The better your position in the hierarchy, the more you gain. Of course your pyramid doesn't collapse at some point (hopefully). I wish you all the best and greatly like the sound of your Bohemian series. Soundwise they are a no-brainer for me. Really great and exceptional quality. But if there won't be some workaround for example with a bundle offer with the release of the viola or anytime later this year, but just another price raise, I'm out for good. And glad I haven't supported this business scheme in the first place.


----------



## Thundercat

sphore said:


> Because we are in your safe zone of this forum, I will keep my thoughts mostly to myself. And I think you perceive this approach towards pricing as fair and mean to do well towards your customers, which I respect.
> 
> In short: I think this pricing model is highly unfair and has some aspects of a snow ball system. The better your position in the hierarchy, the more you gain. Of course your pyramid doesn't collapse at some point (hopefully). I wish you all the best and greatly like the sound of your Bohemian series. Soundwise they are a no-brainer for me. Really great and exceptional quality. But if there won't be some workaround for example with a bundle offer with the release of the viola or anytime later this year, but just another price raise, I'm out for good. And glad I haven't supported this business scheme in the first place.


Wow that’s a bit harsh. You get what you pay for. Earlier adopters get the advantage of a cheaper price as a thank you for their trust and support - but later adopters who have to pay more still get incredible value for their money. It’s not as if the libraries are not worth the asking price even later down the road. You are presupposing that paying more later is unfair to you - but it is not. You get an amazing library for the money. It’s up to you if it’s worth the price they ask.

companies do all sorts of things to entice customers, and offering lower intro pricing or even pre-pricing is common.

orchestral tools offers introductory pricing on new libraries, and then rarely if ever has a sale after that. It’s just part of the business model.

It takes a lot of money and time to develop these high quality libraries, and I personally support this with my money, happily.


----------



## ism

What annoys me about the VH pricing scheme is that I wasn't smart enough to pick up the violin when I could have had it for $99. I'm kicking myself for that.


----------



## Thundercat

ism said:


> What annoys me about the VH pricing scheme is that I wasn't smart enough to pick up the violin when I could have had it for $99. I'm kicking myself for that.


I paid a lot more too.but still a great lib.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

sphore said:


> Because we are in your safe zone of this forum, I will keep my thoughts mostly to myself. And I think you perceive this approach towards pricing as fair and mean to do well towards your customers, which I respect.
> 
> In short: I think this pricing model is highly unfair and has some aspects of a snow ball system. The better your position in the hierarchy, the more you gain. Of course your pyramid doesn't collapse at some point (hopefully). I wish you all the best and greatly like the sound of your Bohemian series. Soundwise they are a no-brainer for me. Really great and exceptional quality. But if there won't be some workaround for example with a bundle offer with the release of the viola or anytime later this year, but just another price raise, I'm out for good. And glad I haven't supported this business scheme in the first place.




These sample libraries have to make money some how ! I think comparing it to some corrupt snowball /business scheme is ridiculous. The items may be quite expensive now, but you get what you pay for. They really are so expressive and one of a kind. 

A race to the bottom (in terms of prices and sales sales sales ) will only harm everyone involved in the business. I don't think any sample library OWES us to have a Sale etc. 
If you feel the price is too high - Don't buy, but putting VIR Harmonic down aint right, when they have been honest since the start ?


----------



## LamaRose

I was an early adopter for the violin and cello... I have absolutely no problem with Virharmonic offering discounts on said products - individual and/or bundles. It will be in their best interests to reap what they can from their efforts.


----------



## michael c

Ever since I got Version 3, the notes seem to sustain quite a bit longer when I release a key than on the prior 2 versions? Is that intentional? This is on all 'styles' Improv, Czardas etc.

Thank you.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

michael c said:


> Ever since I got Version 3, the notes seem to sustain quite a bit longer when I release a key than on the prior 2 versions? Is that intentional? This is on all 'styles' Improv, Czardas etc.
> 
> Thank you.



Hello Michael,

Yes that was intentional, Version 3 has a new "Release Time" which you can adjust on the user interface, originally it was hard coded so you could not change it, but now you can switch between a Release time of 300ms, 225ms and 150ms, it is set at 300ms by default as that is the easiest setting (for loose playing).

The Release time is also adjustable for each mood, so you can have different times depending on the mood you are on. You can find the Release time on the top right of the control page (there is a reference to it on page 17 of the manual). And here is the example on the Quick look GUI Tutorial (I've jumped to the relevant part):





I hope the above helps and please do not hesitate message me if you have any further questions 

Warm Regards

Alex


----------



## holywilly

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hello Michael,
> 
> Yes that was intentional, Version 3 has a new "Release Time" which you can adjust on the user interface, originally it was hard coded so you could not change it, but now you can switch between a Release time of 300ms, 225ms and 150ms, it is set at 300ms by default as that is the easiest setting (for loose playing).
> 
> The Release time is also adjustable for each mood, so you can have different times depending on the mood you are on. You can find the Release time on the top right of the control page (there is a reference to it on page 17 of the manual). And here is the example on the Quick look GUI Tutorial (I've jumped to the relevant part):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the above helps and please do not hesitate message me if you have any further questions
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Alex



Damn, I don’t know there’re hidden features until now! Thanks!


----------



## chlady

I have the cello and violin from early on and use them quite a bit . But I thought ver 3 is still in development isn't that what it says on the website last time I checked ? Did I miss something or am I just confused and ver 3 and expansion 3 are not the same thing ?


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

chlady said:


> I have the cello and violin from early on and use them quite a bit . But I thought ver 3 is still in development isn't that what it says on the website last time I checked ? Did I miss something or am I just confused and ver 3 and expansion 3 are not the same thing ?



Hi Chlady,

Yes, the version numbers are different to the expansion numbers :/ 

So the Violin is currently on Expansion 2 which is the third iteration of the library (version 3) and the Cello is on Expansion 1 which is the second iteration (version 2).

All libraries will be brought up to version 4 (expansion 3) this summer including the Viola which will release on version 4, (as mentioned before, there will be loyalty discounts for the Viola).

I am updating the Development tracker Today/Tomorrow to show all 3 libraries are now 100% recorded, all the GUIs will be on 99% (there is one last button I cannot decide where to place which is the missing 1% and it is driving me crazy) Scripting is pretty much done, just cramming in some extra requested features and debugging.

Now we just need to finish the selection/processing and then jump into Beta testing, so fingers crossed, things should start moving quickly now 


Warm Regards

Alex


----------



## ism

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi Chlady,
> 
> Yes, the version numbers are different to the expansion numbers :/
> 
> So the Violin is currently on Expansion 2 which is the third iteration of the library (version 3) and the Cello is on Expansion 1 which is the second iteration (version 2).
> 
> All libraries will be brought up to version 4 (expansion 3) this summer including the Viola which will release on version 4, (as mentioned before, there will be loyalty discounts for the Viola).
> 
> I am updating the Development tracker Today/Tomorrow to show all 3 libraries are now 100% recorded, all the GUIs will be on 99% (there is one last button I cannot decide where to place which is the missing 1% and it is driving me crazy) Scripting is pretty much done, just cramming in some extra requested features and debugging.
> 
> Now we just need to finish the selection/processing and then jump into Beta testing, so fingers crossed, things should start moving quickly now
> 
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Alex



Very excited!


----------



## michael c

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hello Michael,
> 
> Yes that was intentional, Version 3 has a new "Release Time" which you can adjust on the user interface, originally it was hard coded so you could not change it, but now you can switch between a Release time of 300ms, 225ms and 150ms, it is set at 300ms by default as that is the easiest setting (for loose playing).
> 
> The Release time is also adjustable for each mood, so you can have different times depending on the mood you are on. You can find the Release time on the top right of the control page (there is a reference to it on page 17 of the manual). And here is the example on the Quick look GUI Tutorial (I've jumped to the relevant part):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the above helps and please do not hesitate message me if you have any further questions
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Alex




Thank you Alex!! Never noticed that. The release time has been driving me crazy for 11 months. Loaded in the original version and that was always fine, so now I can just use the latest version. Thank you!


----------



## MisteR

Just noticed there’s been a new development update. Looking forward to adding the viola. 









Journal


VirHarmonic are Master Sample Crafters who bring you highly acclaimed solo violin and solo cello. Lyrical virtual instruments packed with emotion and expression.




www.virharmonic.com


----------



## LamaRose

I really wish that they had released a version 1 of the viola years ago. Still love the violin and cello, but they have fallen out of favor compared to other libraries I own that are complete trio/quartets. May have to pass on this one, but I wish them all the success going forward!


----------



## ism

Can't wait to see what they've done with the cello.


----------



## lp59burst

The VirHarmonic Dev Blog hasn't been updated since August 27th.
@Virharmonic Tea boy any update on the updates?


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

lp59burst said:


> The VirHarmonic Dev Blog hasn't been updated since August 27th.
> @Virharmonic Tea boy any update on the updates?



Hi Everyone,

As some of you may already know from email correspondence with us, the team here in the Czech Republic contracted COVID 19 at the start of September. We are all past the worst and are back at work part time, but this virus seems to have an uncanny ability to linger and we are all sapped of energy and keep getting ill really easily.

Although the Czech Government handled the first wave amazingly well, they have bowed to populist pressure and have taken little to no action for this second wave, the country will most likely now have to go into full national lock down at some point this week due to the Czech Republic being one of the worst effected countries in Europe.

We estimate this will add further delays, but we are confident that we can get the expansions and new viola out this year, it is annoyingly close to completion and the Beta versions are nearly ready for testing.

Again, we have added more than we probably should have or needed to, but we do love to experiment 

When I get a chance I will update the tracker date and add an explanation, but the percentages remain the same at this time.


Thanks everyone 


Warm Regards,

Alex, Ondrej, Jordi and Viktor


----------



## holywilly

Would you please the tuning of the violin? It’s the most beautiful violin ever, however the quirky tuning makes it unusable sometimes.


----------



## EvilDragon

"Quirky tuning"?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

holywilly said:


> Would you please the tuning of the violin? It’s the most beautiful violin ever, however the quirky tuning makes it unusable sometimes.


They might be a bit preoccupied trying not to die.

Also use bow change legato if the intonation is a bit too..erm, expressive


----------



## kgdrum

@Virharmonic @Virharmonic Tea boy 

Take your time,feel better and get well,Covid is nothing to take lightly.
As a Bohemian user I’m happy to wait this out.This might sound like sacrilege here at VI-C, we all like new and improved products but imo updating or releasing a product at this time should not be anyone’s priority,
At this time staying healthy and staying alive seems a bit more relevant to me.

Stay Safe 👍


----------



## Rob Elliott

Take care and get 100% healthy. BTW - the re-bows are excellent. Thank you.


----------



## Michel Simons

kgdrum said:


> @Virharmonic @Virharmonic Tea boy
> 
> Take your time,feel better and get well,Covid is nothing to take lightly.
> As a Bohemian user I’m happy to wait this out.This might sound like sacrilege here at VI-C, we all like new and improved products but imo updating or releasing a product at this time should not be anyone’s priority,
> At this time staying healthy and staying alive seems a bit more relevant to me.
> 
> Stay Safe 👍



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Hmmm. On W10, I am getting 'couldn't download - no permissions'?? Anyone else getting this on the vln_V3? This was after it was almost done downloading. :(


update: bummer - just exceeded my downloads. No virus protect on. Just downloaded and updated both UVI and Falcon on that computer - so all is good there. Seems like it will not allow the COMPLETE download for Virharmonic (I haven't seen this before). Just sent a ticket to Virharmonic - hopefully I'll hear back soon (with my downloads reset - just used my 2 downloads in these attempts. :( )


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

Rob Elliott said:


> Hmmm. On W10, I am getting 'couldn't download - no permissions'?? Anyone else getting this on the vln_V3? This was after it was almost done downloading. :(



Hi Rob,

Looks like some down time/issues on the CDN we use, should be back up soon. We have already contacted the provider of the service and they are working on a fix. If you send me an email to support(at)virharmonic.com I can give you an alternative link. Sorry about the issues and we hope that the service provider clears them soon.

Warm Regards

Alex


----------



## Rob Elliott

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Looks like some down time/issues on the CDN we use, should be back up soon. We have already contacted the provider of the service and they are working on a fix. If you send me an email to support(at)virharmonic.com I can give you an alternative link. Sorry about the issues and we hope that the service provider clears them soon.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Alex


wow - that was fast. Thanks Alex. I'll email you now.


EDIT: you already emailed with the link. Gotta say - I am impressed with your level of customer service. Many thanks.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy

Rob Elliott said:


> wow - that was fast. Thanks Alex. I'll email you now.
> 
> 
> EDIT: you already emailed with the link. Gotta say - I am impressed with your level of customer service. Many thanks.



Hi Rob,

Many thanks 

The main download server is now working correctly again.

Cheers

Alex


----------

